# وحي من جهة بلاد العرب، سرجون، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين؟ - الرد على أحمد سبيع



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*
وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟

*
13 وحي من جهة بلاد العرب. في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.​ 14 هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان ارض تيماء وافوا الهارب بخبزه.​ 15 فانهم من امام السيوف قد هربوا. من امام السيف المسلول ومن امام القوس المشدودة ومن امام شدة الحرب.​ 16 فانه هكذا قال لي السيد في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار​ 17 وبقية عدد قسي ابطال بني قيدار تقل لان الرب اله اسرائيل قد تكلم


*يقول الأحبة المسلمين أن  هذه الآيات تحوي نبوة واضحة وصريحة لنبيهم في التوراة ، ولهم بعض  الإستفسارات والأدلة والتي من خلالها يعتقدون أن هذه النبوة تتكلم عن نبيهم  ، وسوف نقسم الرد الى اجزاء بحسب أكبر بحث اسلامي تم كتابته لهذا الموضوع  ورددنا عليه ، فهذا هو ردنا عليه ، وردنا العام على الشبهة من كل الزوايا..
* ​ *



شمس الحق و مولكا مولكان
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*

*​*
** الرد الأول :*

*النقطة الأولى : هل الكتاب المقدس يقول " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات ؟*
 *______________________________________________*
 
* لكي نبحث في هذه النقطة سنبحث في عده أمور كالتالي :*
 
*     1.      سنفترض ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ    بهِ الى نهاية الجزء الأول ، أي سنعترف جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران    تقول " ثلاث " ولا وجود فيها لكلمة " سنة " ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة    نفسها الا في النهاية ..*
*     2.      معيار الأقدمية : هل الأقدم كلمة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات ؟*
*     3.      معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟*
*     4.      التراجم الحديثة بكافة اللغات لأيهما تشهد ؟*
*     5.      نعود لنرى العلماء الذين شهدوا بأن مخطوطات قمران تحتوي على " ثلاث " ، هل فسروها على " ثلاث " ام " سنة " ؟*
* 6. نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !!*
 




* أولا : **     سنفترض    ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ  بهِ الى نهاية الجزء الأول ، أي سنعترف    جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران  تقول " ثلاث " ولا وجود فيها لكلمة "  سنة "   ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة  نفسها الا في النهاية ..*
 
 
* ثانياً : يعود سفر أشعياء في لفائف قمران الى عام 100 قبل الميلاد ( راجع  ++    ) قبل الميلاد وتعود الترجمة السبعينيية اليونانية الى القرن الثالث قبل    الميلاد وطالما هى ترجمة من العبرية الى اليونانية فبلا شك أنها تعود   لمصدر  عبري أقدم منها ولكن على كلٍ لا نريد أن نعود الى ابعد من القرن   الثالث  فهذا يكفي تماماً ، وعليه ، فمخطوطات فمران التي تعود لعام 100   ق.م. تشهد  لثلاث و السبعينيية تشهد لـ " سنة " وبالتالي بالنسبة لعامل   الأقدمية  فالأمر محسوم تماماً لصالح قراءة " سنة "*​* 
**Isa 21:16  ὅτι οὕτως εἶπέν μοι κύριος Ἔτι ἐνιαυτὸς ὡς ἐνιαυτὸς μισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψει ἡ δόξα τῶν υἱῶν Κηδαρ, *

*وجاءت في ترجمة شارلز برنتون الإنجليزية للترجمة السبعينيية :*

*For thus said the Lord to me, Yet a year, as the year of an hireling, and the glory of the sons of Kedar shall fail*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][1]​[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][/FONT]



http://www.ccel.org/bible/brenton/Isaiah/21.html​ 
*
و الكلمة تعني حسب قاموس سترونج :*

*G1763
ἐνιαυτός
eniautos
en-ee-ow-tos'
Prolonged from a primary word ἔνος enos (a year); a year: - year.*

​ [FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]Brenton, L. C. L., Sir. (2009). _The Septuagint version of the Old Testament_ (Is 21:16).​ 
*الشيء الغريب حقاً أن المعترض يقول بنفسه :*



> *ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa ( إضافة من مولكا : دي مخطوطة أشعياء في قمران ) امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .*


*بالرغم    من خطأ الجملة تماماً ، فعامل الأقدمية ليس هو العامل الوحيد للأصالة  كما   يعرف من بدأ فقط يدرس النقد النصي بسبب وجود عوامل كثيرة أخرى ، ولكن  هذا   ليس هو المقصود ، فالغريب حقاً أن في حالتنا هذه السبعينيية هى  الأقدم من   المسازوري ومن قمران أيضاً ، فعلى كلامه يكون الأصل كلمة " سنة  " ، بل  والأكثر  كوميديا والمبكي والأعجب من ذلك فكل الموضوعات التي  كتبها يتم  هدمها فقط بدون ان ندخل فيها  بالسبعينيية فقط ! حيث أن السبعينيية لا يوجد فيها أصلاً كلمة " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " **فلا يوجد أصلاً من الأساس " وحي " ولا يوجد أصلا من الأساس " عرب " !!! فلا يوجد موضوع له من الأساس عن النبوة المزعومة لنبي الإسلام كما يحاول أن يلفقها للكتاب المقدس !!!!!!!*



*فقد جاء النص اليوناني :
**Isa 21:13  ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ Δαιδαν. *​*
والذي ترجمته :

**Thou mayest lodge in the forest  in the evening, or in the way of Daedan.

 **وعليه و بنص كلامه فلا يوجد له موضوع من الأساس فحسب الأقدمية لا يكون هناك :

1. وحي
2. عرب
3. ثلاث سنين

فأي موضوع هذا الذي لا يوجد له اي مسند !؟

اريدكم أن تحصوا كم من التنازلات التي سنقدمها في سبيل استكمال الموضوع غير   الموضوع اصلا ، فكل تنازل لو تشدقنا به ووقفنا عليه لما كان هناك موضوع  له  من الأساس وهذا المثال هو خير مثال ، فإدعوا له ولأمته ان تتعلم كيف  تبني  شبهة فضلا عن ترد على شبهة فضلا ان ترد على رد على شبهة !



 ثالثا : معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟



أما عن    الإنتشار ، فحدث ولا حرج ، فتقريبا ( أقول تقريبا لكي لا أدعي العلم  الكامل   ) كل التراجم القديمة التي للعهد القديم تذكر كلمة " سنة " ولا  تذكر "   ثلاث " سنين مطلقاً ودعونا ترى أجزاء صغيرة ..


المخطوطة السينائية للقرن الرابع 





​ 

وفي النسخة الممفيسية 
​





​ 
http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bible/c...ophets1/82.htm

قراءته
جى فاى بى امفريتى ايتافجوس نى انجى ابشويس جى ايتى كيرومبى امفريتى ان اورومبى انتى اوريمفيكى اف ايمونك انجى بو اوو انكيدار

وتحديدا كلمة رومبى المحدد عليها بالاصفر تعنى سنة حسب القاموس القبطى





​

وترجمتها اللاتينية :




​ 
http://copticlibrary.t35.com/bible/c...ophets1/83.htm​
النص السرياني :

ܝܘ . ܡܛܠ ܕܗܵܟܲܢܵܐ ܐܸܡܲܪ ܠܝܼ ܡܵܪܝܵܐ ܒܡܫܠܲܡ ܫܲܢ̄ܬܵܐ ܐܲܝܟ ܫܢܲܝ̈ܐ ܕܐܲܓܼܝܼܪܵܐ 
ܢܣܘܼܦ ܟܠܗ ܐܝܩܵܪܵܐ ܕܩܹܕܵܪ​
مِطل دهكَنا إمر لي مَريا بمشلَم شيتا أيخ شنَي دأخيرا 
نسوب كله ايقارا دقِيدار 


ترجمة لمزا للنص السرياني :​ 
For thus has the LORD said to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;​ 
http://www.aramaicpeshitta.com/OTtoo.../23_isaiah.htm




For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Cedar shall be taken away.​ 


http://vulgate.org/ot/isaiah_21.htm

الترجمة اللاتينية :

[FONT=&quot]
 16 quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]

 For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Cedar shall be taken away.[/FONT]​ 


http://vulgate.org/ot/isaiah_21.htm​ 

مخطوطة أليبو :

 טז כי כה אמר אדני אלי  בעוד שנה כשני שכיר וכלה כל כבוד קדר

http://ale.hebrewtanakh.com/isaiah/21.htm​مخطوطة لينجراند :​
שעה 21:16 Hebrew OT: Westminster Leningrad Codex​ 
כִּי־כֹ֛ה אָמַ֥ר אֲדֹנָ֖י אֵלָ֑י בְּעֹ֤וד שָׁנָה֙ כִּשְׁנֵ֣י שָׂכִ֔יר וְכָלָ֖ה כָּל־כְּבֹ֥וד קֵדָֽר׃

For the Lord seith these thingis to me, Yit in o yeer, as in the yeer of an hirid man, and al the glorie of Cedar schal be takun awei .( 1395 )john wycliffe​ ​Jesaja 21:16 German: Luther (1545)
 Isaia 21:16 Italian: Giovanni Diodati Bible (1649)
 saïe 21:16 French: Martin (1744)
 Ésaïe 21:16 French: Ostervald (1744)
 Jesaja 21:16 German: Elberfelder (1871)
 Ésaïe 21:16 French: Louis Segond (1910)
 Jesaja 21:16 German: Luther (1912)
 Jesaja 21:16 Swedish (1917)
 Isaia 21:16 Italian: Riveduta Bible (1927)
 Ukrainian Bible by Ivan Ogienko, 1930
 JESAJA  21:16 Finnish: Pyhä Raamattu (1933/1938)
 EÂ-sai 21:16 Vietnamese (1934)
​
 ​
رابعا : التراجم الحديثة بكافة اللغات لأيهما تشهد ؟

أرجو المعذرة إن حدث تكرار فكما تعرفون أن الكتاب المقدس له ترجمات بكل   لغات العالم تقريبا حتى إني حذفت الكثير من هذه اللغات لان المنتدى لا   يقبلها بشكل صحيح لعدم التكويد فيه فحذفتها ولكن لكثرتها فقد ينتج بعض   التكرارات فتجاوزوا عنها وبعض الترجمات المُشفرة فسامحوني ، وهذا معروف عن   الكتاب المقدس على عكس كتاب آخر لا يستطيع قراءُه أن يترجموه فقط الى   الإنجليزية وليس اللغت الصعبة ، وهذا دليل ان كتابهم للعرب فقط وليتهم   يفهموه !


Isa 21:16

(ISRAV)  For thus hath ADONAI said unto me, Within a year, according to    the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:

(ITB)  Sebab beginilah firman Tuhan kepadaku: "Dalam setahun lagi,    menurut masa kerja prajurit upahan, maka segala kemuliaan Kedar akan    habis. 

(OJB)  For thus hath Hashem said unto me, Within a shanah (year),    according to the way a year is counted by a sakhir (hireling, hired    servant), all the kavod of Kedar shall end;

(PJFA)  porque assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como os    anos de jornaleiro, toda a glória de Quedar esvaecerá.    

(JST)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to    the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail;

(SSE)  Porque así me ha dicho el SEÑOR: De    aquí a un año, semejante a años de jornalero,    toda la gloria de Cedar será deshecha; 

(RDCT) Căci aşa mi-a vorbit Domnul: „Încă un an, ca anii unui simbriaş, şi s'a isprăvit cu toată slava Chedarului.

​*​*
*​*
*​*
**[/FONT]*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*
**   (JOSMTH) For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according     to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail;*

* (ACV)  For thus LORD has said to me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail. *

* (AKJ) For thus has the LORD said to me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:*

* (ABP+)  For G3754 thus G3779 [2said G2036 3to me G1473 1 the lord], G2962 Yet G2089 a year, G1763 as G5613 the year G1763 of a hireling, G3411 [4shall failG1587 1the G3588 2glory G1391 3of Kedar]. G* *

* (ABP-G+)  οτι G3754 ουτως G3779 ειπε G2036 μοιG1473 κυριος G2962 ετι G2089 ενιαυτος G1763 ως G5613 ενιαυτος G1763 μισθωτου G3411 εκλειψει G1587 η G3588 δοξα G1391 ΚηδαρG* *

* (ALB)    Sepse kështu më ka thënë Zoti: "Për një vit, ashtu si viti i një argati   me mëditje, tërë lavdia e Kedarit do të zhduket; *

* (ASV)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (BBE)  For so has the Lord said to me, In a year, by the years of a servant working for payment, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end: *​* 
**(BHS+) כִּי־כֹה אָמַר 559  אֲדֹנָי 136   אֵלָי בְּעֹוד שָׁנָה8141  כִּשְׁנֵי   שָׂכִיר וְכָלָה 3615  כָּל־כְּבֹוד 3519   קֵדָר 6938  *
​*
** (VW)  For Jehovah has said to me, Within a year, according to the year of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (Bishops)  For thus hath the Lorde sayde vnto me: There is yet a yere, accordyng to the yeres of an hired seruaunt, and all the glorie of Cedar shall fayle. *

* (Brenton)  For thus said the Lord to me, Yet a year, as the year of an hireling, and the glory of the sons of Kedar shall fail: *

* (CEV)  The Lord said to me: A year from now the glory of the people of Kedar will all come to an end, just as a worker's contract ends after a year. *

* (CJB)  For this is what [Adonai] has told me: "Within a year [[and not a day more]], as if a hired worker were keeping track of the time, the glory of Kedar will come to an end.*



* (Darby)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me: Within a year, according to the years of a hired servant, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (DRB)  For thus saith the Lord to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Cedar shall be taken away. *

* (ESV)  For thus the Lord said to me,  "Within a year,  according to the years of a hired worker,  all the glory of Kedar will come to an end.*

* (ERV)  The Lord told me this would happen. He said, "In one year, the way a hired helper counts time, all Kedar's glory will be gone. *

* (Geneva)  For thus hath the Lorde sayd vnto me, Yet a yeere according to the yeeres of an hireling, and all the glorie of Kedar shall faile. *

* (GNB)  Then the Lord said to me, "In exactly one year the greatness of the tribes of Kedar will be at an end. *​* 
**   (INR)  Poiché così mi ha parlato il Signore: "Fra un anno,     contato come quello di un operaio, tutta la gloria di Chedar sarà     svanita; *​* 
**   (IRL)  Poiché così m'ha parlato il Signore: 'Fra un anno,     contato come quello d'un mercenario, tutta la gloria di Kedar sarà     venuta meno; *

* (GW)  This is what the Lord says to me: All of Kedar's honor will be gone in another year. I will count it like workers count the years left on their contracts. *​* 
**(IHOT+)  כיH3588 For  כהH3541 thus  אמרH559 said  אדניH136 hath the Lord  אליH413 unto  בעודH5750 me, Within  שׁנה H8141 a year,      כשׁניH8141 according to the years  שׂכירH7916 of a hireling,      וכלהH3615 shall fail:  כלH3605 and all  כבודH3519 the glory  קדר׃H6938     of Kedar*
​*
** (csb)  For the Lord said this to me: "Within one year, as a hired worker counts years, all the glory of Kedar will be gone.  *​* 
** (HOT)  כי־כה אמר אדני אלי בעוד שׁנה כשׁני שׂכיר וכלה כל־כבוד קדר׃ *​* 
** (HOT+)  כי H3588  כהH3541  אמרH559  אדניH136  אליH413  בעודH5750  שׁנהH8141  כשׁניH8141  שׂכירH7916  וכלהH3615  כלH3605  כבודH3519  קדר׃H6938  *​* 
** (IAV) For thus hath ADONAI said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:*

* (JPS)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me: 'Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (LBP)    For thus has the LORD said to me: Within a year, according to the years   of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;*
* (Lamsa)    For thus has the LORD said to me: Within a year, according to   the   years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;*

* (LBLA)    Pues así me ha dicho el Señor: En un   año,   como lo contaría un jornalero, terminará   todo el   esplendor de Cedar; *

* (MSG)    The Master told me, "Hang on. Within one year--I'll sign a   contract  on  it!--the arrogant brutality of Kedar, those hooligans of the    desert,  will be over, *

* (KJ2000)  For thus has the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail:*

* (KJV+TVM)  For thus hath the LordH136 saidH559 [H8804] unto me, Within a year H8141, according to the yearsH8141 of an hirelingH7916, and all the gloryH3519 of KedarH6938 shall failH3615 [H8804]:*

* (KJV)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (KJV+)  ForH3588 thusH3541 hath the LordH136 saidH559 untoH413 me, WithinH5750 a year,H8141 according to the yearsH8141 of an hireling,H7916 and allH3605 the gloryH3519 of KedarH6938 shall fail:H3615 *

* (KJV-1611)  For thus hath the Lord sayd vnto me: Within a yeere, according to the yeeres of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall faile. *

* (KJVA)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (LITV)  For so the Lord has said to me, Within a year, as the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall be ended, *

* (LXX)  ὅτι οὕτως εἶπέν μοι κύριος Ἔτι ἐνιαυτὸς ὡς ἐνιαυτὸς μισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψει ἡ δόξα τῶν υἱῶν Κηδαρ, *

* (LXX+WH+)  οτι G3754 CONJ ουτως G3778 ADV ειπενV-AAI-3S μοι G1473 P-DS κυριος  G2962 N-NSM ετι G2089 ADV ενιαυτοςG1763     N-NSM ως G3739 ADV ενιαυτοςG1763 N-NSM μισθωτου G3411 A-GSM εκλειψει     G1587 V-FAI-3S η G3588 T-NSF δοξα G1391 N-NSF τωνG3588 T-GPM υιων   G5207   N-GPM κηδαρN-PRI *

* (MKJV)  For so has Jehovah said to me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail; *

* (nas) For thus the Lord said to me, "In a year, (759) as a [275] hired man would count it, all the splendor of Kedar (760) will terminate;*

* (NAS77)  For thus the Lord said to me, "In a year, as a hired man would count it, all the splendor of Kedar will terminate; *

* (NBLH)    Pues así me ha dicho el Señor: "En un    año,  como lo contaría un jornalero,  terminará   todo el  esplendor de Cedar. *

* (ncv) This is what the Lord said to me: "In one year all the glory of the country of Kedar will be gone. (This is a year as a hired helper counts time.)*

* (NIRV) The Lord says to me, "In exactly one year, Kedar's grand show of power will come to an end. *

* (NIVUK)  This is what the Lord says to me: Within one year, as a servant  bound by contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an  end.*

* (NWT)    For this is what Jehovah has said to me:  "Within yet a year,      according to the years of a hired laborer,  all the glory of Ke'dar must     even come to its end.*

* (Norsk)    For så har Herren sagt til mig: Om et år,     således som en dagarbeider regner året, skal det     være forbi med all Kedars herlighet.*

* (NIV) This is what the Lord says to me: "Within one year, as a servant bound by contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an end.*

* (nrs) For thus the Lord said to me: Within a year, according to the years of a hired worker, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end;*

* (nsn+) For thus3541 the Lord136 said559 to me, "In a year8141 , as a hired7916 man7916 would count8141 it, all3605 the splendor of Kedar6938 will terminate3615 ;*

* (RV)  For thus hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (Somali)  Waayo, Sayidku wuxuu igu yidhi, Muddo sannad ah oo ah sida sannadaha shaqaalaha ayaa sharafta Qedaar oo dhammu ku baabbi'i doontaa. *​* 
**(SVD)  فَإِنَّهُ هَكَذَا قَالَ لِي السَّيِّدُ: «فِي مُدَّةِ سَنَةٍ كَسَنَةِ الأَجِيرِ يَفْنَى كُلُّ مَجْدِ قِيدَارَ 

(ALAB) لأنه هذا ما قاله لي الرب: في غضون سنة مماثلة لسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار،

(GNA) وهذا ما قاله لي الرب: ((بعد سنة بلا زيادة ولا نقصان يفنى كل مجد قيدار 

(JAB) لأنه هكذا قال لي السيد: (( بعد سنة كسني الأجير، يفنى كل مجد قيدار، 

(ASB) قال الله لي: "في سنة واحدة، لا أكثر ولا أقل، تزول كل عظمة قيدار.
*​*
** (tmb) For thus hath the Lord said unto me: "Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail.*

* (TRC) For thus hath the Lord(LORDE) spoken unto me, over a year shall all the power of Cedar be gone, like as when the office of an hired servant goeth out:*

* (Vulgate)  quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar *

* (Webster)  For thus hath the Lord said to me, Within a year, according to the years of a hireling, and all the glory of Kedar shall fail: *

* (RSVA)    For thus the Lord said to me, "Within a year, according to the   years   of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end; *

* (SRV)    Porque así me ha dicho Jehová: De aquí     á un año, semejante á años de mozo     de soldada, toda la gloria de Cedar será desecha; *

* (Wycliffe) For the Lord seith these thingis to me, Yit in o yeer, as in the yeer of an hirid man, and al the glorie of Cedar schal be takun awei.*

* (YLT)  For thus said the Lord unto me: `Within a year, as years of a hireling, Consumed hath been all the honour of Kedar.*​* 
*
*16     For thus hath the  Lord said unto me: Within a year, according to  the    years of a hired servant, and  all the glory of Kedar shall fail;  
DARBY
*​* 
* *16*​ *16     Dit het die Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar, ’n jaar wat so   ondraaglik   sal wees soos dit vir ’n dagloner is, sal daar ’n einde kom   aan  Kedar   se rykdom.
*​*Afrikaanse Nuwe Vertaling

* *16     Dit het die Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar, ’n jaar wat so   ondraaglik   sal wees soos dit vir ’n dagloner is, sal daar ’n einde kom   aan  Kedar   se rykdom.
* 
*AFRIKAAN
*​* 
* *16 Want so het die  Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar—soos die jare van ’n dagloner—sal al die  heerlikheid van Kedar verdwyn.
Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling

16  Want so het die Here vir my gesê: Binne ’n jaar—soos die jare van  ’n dagloner—sal al die heerlikheid van Kedar  verdwyn.
Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling*​ *16       Porque assim me disse o  Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como o de     jornaleiro, toda a  glória de Quedar desaparecerá.
RA

16 Porque     assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro dum ano,  tal como os anos de     jornaleiros, toda a glória de Quedar  desaparecerá.
RC1969

16 Porque     assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como os anos de     assalariados, toda a glória de  Quedar desaparecerá. 
ARC09

16  For thus  hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according  to the years of a  hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;  
ASV

16  For thus  hath the Lord said unto me, Within a year, according  to the years of a  hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall fail;  
ASV

16 For the  Lord has  said this to me, Within a year,    according to the years of a  hireling  [who will work no longer than    was agreed], all the glory of  Kedar [an Arabian  tribe] will fail. 
* 
*AMP
*​* 
**  16 כִּי־כֹה אָמַר אֲדֹנָי אֵלָי בְּעוֹד שָׁנָה כִּשְׁנֵי שָׂכִיר וְכָלָה כָּל־כְּבוֹד קֵדָר *

* AKOT*

​ *16 כי־כה אמר אדני אלי  בעוד שנה כשני שכיר וכלה כל־כבוד קדר׃*​ *BHLC*​* 
* *16      Perciocchè il Signore mi ha detto così: Infa un anno,  quale  è   il  termine degli anni di un servitore tolto a prezzo, tutta  la  gloria   di Chedar  verrà meno.
Diodati1649

16 Denn so hat      der Herr zu  mir gesprochen: Noch ein Jahr, wie des     Tagelöhners Jahre sind, dann soll alle Herrlichkeit Kedars     untergehen.
LU 84

16 Ty     så har Herren sagt till mig: Om ett år, som      daglönaren räknar året, skall all Kedars     härlighet vara förgången,
Bibel-82

16  Denn so     hat der Herr  zu mir gesagt: Noch ein Jahr  – ein Söldnerjahr     –, dann ist  es mit der  ganzen Macht Kedars zu Ende.
EÜ

16 Denn so hat      der Herr zu  mir gesprochen: In noch einem Jahr, <hart> wie   die   Jahre eines Tagelöhners, wird  alle Herrlichkeit Kedars     verschwinden.
REB

16  For     så  har Herren sagt til meg: Om ett år – slik leiefolk     regner året – skal det være  slutt på all     herligheten i Kedar. 
NBMST

16  For     så  har Herren sagt til meg: Om eitt år – så     som ein leigekar reknar året – skal det  vera ute med all     herlegdomen i Kedar. 
NNNST

16 Dette siger Herren til mig: »Om et år, som  daglejeren beregner det, skal al Kedars herlighed forsvinde.
Danish CLV

16   Voici en     effet ce que le Seigneur m’a déclaré : « D’ici un an,  jour pour  jour,    c’en sera fini de toute la gloire de Quédar.
BFC97

16  O Senhor  me disse: — Daqui a exatamente um ano, a grandeza das  tribos de Quedar terá desaparecido.
NTLHE

*​*16 *כִּי־כֹ֛האָמַ֥ראֲדֹנָ֖יאֵלָ֑יבְּעֹ֤ודשָׁנָה֙כִּשְׁנֵ֣ישָׂכִ֔ירוְכָלָ֖הכָּל־כְּבֹ֥ודקֵדָֽר׃*

* BHS SESB 2.0*

​ *16 כִּי־כֹ֛האָמַ֥ראֲדֹנָ֖יאֵלָ֑יבְּע֤וֹדשָׁנָה֙כִּשְׁנֵ֣ישָׂכִ֔ירוְכָלָ֖הכָּל־כְּב֥וֹדקֵדָֽר׃*​ *BHS (WTS)*​* 
* *16  quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno  mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar 
VUL

16  quoniam haec dicit Dominus ad me adhuc in uno anno quasi in anno  mercennarii et auferetur omnis gloria Cedar 
VUL SESB

16  Want aldus     heeft de Here tot mij gezegd: Binnen nog een jaar, naar  de jaren  van    een dagloner, zal het gedaan zijn met al de heerlijkheid van  Kedar;  
NBG1951

16 ”Men om ett     år”, säger Herren, ”ska det vara  slut på     fienden och den mäktiga stammen Kedars väldiga  makt.
BOKEN

16 The Lord     said to  me: A year from now the glory of the people of  Kedar  will  all    come to an end, just as a worker’s contract ends after a year.  
CEV

16 Die Here     het vir my gesê: “Oor presies ’n jaar,  wat afgetel sal word soos ’n     werker die dae van sy dienskontrak aftel, sal Kedar  se vername posisie     daarmee heen wees. 
Die Lewende Bybel

16   Porque,     assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de um ano, tal como os  anos de     jornaleiro, toda a glória de Quedar  desaparecerá.
RCDN

16 For thus  the Lord  said to me, “Within a year, according to the years of a hired  worker, all the glory of  Kedar will come to an end.  
ESV

*​ *16      Perciocchè il Signore mi ha detto così: Infa un anno,  quale  è   il  termine degli anni di un servitore tolto a prezzo, tutta  la  gloria   di Chedar  verrà meno.
Giovanni Diodati Bibbia

16  This is  what the Lord says to me: All of Kedar’s honor will be  gone in another  year. I will count it like workers count the years left on their   contracts. 
GW

16  Then the Lord said to me, “In exactly one year the greatness of  the tribes of Kedar will be at an end.
GNT

16 De Heer heeft tegen mij  gezegd: ‘Over precies één jaar zal het met de roem van Kedar gedaan  zijn.
NLGNB

16 Der  Herr hat zu  mir gesagt: »In einem Jahr, keinen Tag mehr und  keinen weniger, ist es mit dem  Ruhm Kedars  vorbei.
* 
*GNB
*​*16  כִּי־כֹהאָמַראֲדֹנָיאֵלָיבְּעוֹדשָׁנָהכִּשְׁנֵישָׂכִירוְכָלָהכָּל־כְּבוֹדקֵדָר׃*​ *AFAT*​* 
* *16 For the Lord said  this to me: “Within one year, as  a hired worker counts years, all the glory of Kedar will be gone.  
HCSB

16  For this is what Adonai  has told me:  “Within a year [and not a day more], as if a hired worker  were keeping track of  the time, the glory of Kedar will come to an  end.  
CJB

16 porque     assim me disse o Senhor: Dentro de  um ano, tal como os anos de     jornaleiro, toda a glória de Quedar  esvaecerá.
JFA

16 For thus  hath the  Lord said unto me, Within a year, according to the years of an  hireling,  and all the glory of Kedar shall  fail: 
* 
*KJV
*​*

**16  Ĉar tiele diris al mi la Sinjoro: Post unu jaro, kiel la jaro de  dungito, malaperos la tuta gloro de Kedar; 
* 
*La Sankta Biblio
*​* 
16 כִּי־כֹהאָמַראֲדֹנָיאֵלָיבְּעוֹדשָׁנָהכִּשְׁנֵישָׂכִירוְכָלָהכָּל־כְּבוֹדקֵדָר׃
* *LHI
*​* 
* *16  “But a long year from now,” says the  Lord, “the great power of their enemy, the mighty tribe of Kedar, will end.  
The Living  Bible

16 Car ainsi      m’a parlé le Seigneur: Encore une année, comme les années d’un     mercenaire, Et  c’en est fait de toute la gloire de Kédar.
LSG

16 Denn also     spricht der HErr  zu mir: Noch in einem Jahr, wie des     Tagelöhners Jahre sind, soll alle  Herrlichkeit Kedars     untergehen,
LUO1545

16   Denn also     spricht der HErr zu mir: Noch in einem Jahr, wie des      Tagelöhners Jahre sind, soll alle Herrlichkeit Kedars      untergehen,
Lut1545

16 Denn also     spricht der HERR  zu mir: Noch in einem Jahr, wie des     Tagelöhners Jahre sind, soll alle  Herrlichkeit Kedars     untergehen,
LU1912

16 οτι ουτως ειπεν μοι  κυριος ετι ενιαυτος ως ενιαυτος μισθωτου εκλειψει η δοξα των υιων  κηδαρ
* 
*LXXPD
*​* 
* *16 Ko ta te Ariki kupu hoki tenei ki  ahau, Kia kotahi tau, ko te tau hoki o te kaimahi, a ka poto katoa te kororia o  Kerara.
Maori Bible

16  The Master     told me, “Hang on. Within one year—I’ll sign a  contract on it!—the     arrogant brutality of Kedar, those hooligans of the desert,  will be     over, 
* 
*The Message
*​* 
* *16      For this is what the sovereign master has told me: “Within  exactly     one year all the splendor of Kedar will come to an end.  
NET

16 For thus says the Lord to me: In another  year, like those of a hireling, all the glory of Kedar shall come to an  end.
NABWRNT

16 For thus the Lord said to me, “In a  year, as a hired man would count  it, all the splendor of Kedar will  terminate;
NASB

16  For thus the  Lord said to me, “In a year, as a hired man would count it, all the splendor of Kedar will terminate;  
NASB95

16  This is     what the Lord said to me: “In one year all the glory of  the country of     Kedar will be gone. (This is a year as a hired helper counts  time.)  
* 
*NCV
*​* 
* *16  주께서 나에게 말씀하셨다. "머슴살이 기한인 일 년이 지나면 케달의 세력이  끝장나리라.
NCTB

16  This is     what the Lord says to me: “Within one year, as a  servant bound by     contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an  end.
NIV -  Anglicised

16  This is     what the Lord says to me: “Within one year, as a  servant bound by     contract would count it, all the pomp of Kedar will come to an  end. 
NIV84

16 For this is     what  the Lord has told me, ‘In one year’s time as a hired worker     reckons it, all the  glory of Kedar will be finished 
NJB

16 For thus the  Lord has said to me: “Within a  year, according to the year of a hired man, all the glory of Kedar will fail;  
* 
*NKJV
*​* 
* *16  주께서 이같이 내게 이르시되 품꾼의 정한 기한 같이 일 년 내에 게달의 영광이 다  쇠멸하리니
NKRV

16  주께서 나에게 이렇게 말씀하셨다. "일 년 기한으로 머슴살이를 하게 된 머슴이 날 수를 세듯이, 이제 내가 일 년을  센다. 일 년 만에 게달의 모든 허세가 사라질 것이다.
NKSV

16  The Lord said to me, “Within a year, counting each  day, all  the glory of Kedar will come to an end.
NLT

16  For thus     the Lord said to me: Within a year, according to the  years of a hired     worker, all the glory of Kedar will come to an end;  
NRSV

16  Dit heeft de Heer mij gezegd: ‘Nog een jaar, gerekend naar de  jaren van een dagloner, en Kedars roem is ten einde.  
NBV

16  Car ainsi m’a parlé le Seigneur: Encore une année comme les années  d’un salarié, et toute la gloire de Qédar disparaîtra.
NBS

16 O Senhor me disse: — Daqui  a exatamente um ano, a grandeza das tribos de Quedar terá desaparecido.  
NTLH

* *16      Porque así me dijo el Señor: «Dentro de un     año, contado como lo  cuenta un jornalero, toda la     magnificencia de Cedar llegará a su fin.  
*​
*NVI
*​*16 כיכהאמראדניאל\יב\עודשׁנהכ\שׁנישׂכירו\כלהכלכבודקדר*
*LXX/MT  Parallel

* *16      Tak zajisté řekl Pán ke mně: Že po roce, jakýž   jest   rok nájemníka, přestane všecka sláva     Cedar,
Podle Puvodního Vydání Kralického

16 Porque     así me ha dicho  Jehová: De aquí a un     año, semejante a años de jornalero,  toda la gloria de     Cedar será deshecha;
RVR60

16  Porque     así me ha dicho Jehová: De aquí a un     año, semejante a años  de mozo de soldada, toda la     gloria de Cedar será desecha;
RV1909
*​* 
* *16       Porque así me ha dicho Jehová: De aquí a     un año, semejante a años  de jornalero, toda la    gloria  de Cedar será  deshecha;
RVR1960

16 Porque     así me ha dicho  Jehová: «De aquí a un     año, semejante a los años de un  jornalero, toda la     gloria de Cedar será deshecha,
RVR95

16 Porque     así me ha dicho Jehovah: "Dentro de un  año, como el     año de un jornalero, se acabará toda la gloria de     Quedar.  
RVA

16 For thus     the Lord  said to me, “Within a year, according to the years of a     hireling, all the glory  of Kedar will come to an end;
RSV

16 For thus     the Lord  said to me, “Within a year, according to the years of a     hireling, all the glory  of Kedar will come to an end;
RSVCE

16 Denn so hat     mein Herr zu mir gesprochen:  Noch Jahrfrist wie die Jahre des     Löhners, dann ist alle Gewichtigkeit Kedars  alldahin,
B/R

16 ὅτιοὕτωςεἶπένμοικύριοςἜτιἐνιαυτὸςὡςἐνιαυτὸςμισθωτοῦ, ἐκλείψειἡδόξατῶνυἱῶνΚηδαρ,  
* 
*LXX

16 Morena o     buile tjena ho nna: “Etlare ho eso fete  selemo, ho ya kamoo mohlanka a     balang dilemo kateng, botlotlehi ba Kedare bo be  bo fedile. 
Sesotho Bible

16  Want alzo     heeft de HEERE tot mij gezegd: Nog binnen een jaar,  gelijk de jaren     eens dagloners zijn, zo zal de heerlijkheid van Kedar ten  ondergaan.  
SVV

16 Ty     så har Herren sagt till  mig: Inom ett år, så     som daglönaren räknar året, skall all    Kedars   härlighet vara slut,
SvSBB

16 Ty     så har Herren sagt till  mig: Inom ett år, så     som daglönaren  räknar året, skall all     Kedars  härlighet vara slut, 
SFB-98

16  Mert     így szólott hozzám az Úr: Még egy     esztendõ, mely mint a  béresnek esztendeje, és elvész     Kédárnak minden  dicsõsége;
KAR

16  For thus     my Lord has said to me: “In another year, fixed like  the years of a     hired laborer, all the multitude of Kedar shall vanish;  
Tanakh
* 
*16 אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃*
*TgJ

16  Και να τι μου είπ’ ο  Κύριος: «΄Υστερα από ένα χρόνο ακριβώς, όλη η δόξα του Κηδάρ θα έχει πάρει  τέλος.
TGV

16  Dios le     dijo a Isaías: «Dentro de un año acabaré con la     hermosura  de la región árabe de Quedar, como quien     termina el contrato de un  trabajador.
TLA

16  Ainsi m’a parlé le Seigneur: Encore un an – année de mercenaire –  et toute la gloire de Qédar sera anéantie,
TOB

16 Quoniam hæc dicit Dominus ad me : Adhuc in uno anno, quasi in anno mercenarii, et  auferetur omnis gloria Cedar. 
VULGET

16 Dit heeft     de Heer mij gezegd: ‘Nog één jaar,  gerekend naar de jaren van een     dagloner, en het is gedaan met de glorie van  Kedar. 
WV95

16 For thus said the  Lord unto me: ‘Within a year, as years of a hireling, Consumed hath been all the  honour of Kedar.
YLT

16  Ngokuba     iNkosi ishilo kimi kanje, yathi: “Phakathi komnyaka,  njengeminyaka     yomqashwa, udumo lonke lwaseKedari luyakuphela,  
Zulu Bible

16 Ибо так сказал мне Господь: еще  год, равный году  наемничьему, и  вся слава Кидарова исчезнет,  
RST

16  เพราะองค์พระผู้เป็นเจ้าตรัสกับข้าพเจ้าดังนี้ว  ่า  “ศักดิ์ศรีทั้งสิ้นของเคดาร์จะถึงที่สุดภายในปีเดียว  ตาม ปีจ้างลูกจ้าง
พระคริสตธรรมคัมภีร์
*​ 

*و عذراً إن حدث أي خطأ ..*



*خامساً : **[FONT=&quot]نعود لنرى العلماء الذين شهدوا بأن مخطوطات قمران تحتوي على " ثلاث " ، هل فسروها على " ثلاث " ام " سنة " ؟



نعود لفريد ميلر فنجده يفسر نفس الآية هذه انها " سنة " وليست " ثلاث سنين " فنقرأ :

 [/FONT]** Verse 16: Within a year: Kedar is said to have fallen to Sargon II shortly after the fall of Samaria in 722. This then dates this portion of the chapter and perhaps the rest of it.  *

http://www.ao.net/~fmoeller/isa21.htm 
http://www.moellerhaus.com/isa21.htm 


*فحتى من قال بأن القراءة في قمران " ثلاثة سنين " قد فسرها بأنها سنة ...! فلا أعرف كيف يتجرأ أي شخص بعد كل هذا ويقول بأن القراءة " ثلاث " سنين !!! عجبي على وهن شبهاتكم !

**[FONT=&quot] سادساً : نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !!

في الحقيقة لا اعرف كم الصواعق التي يشعر بها المسلم الآن ؟! فموضوعه من    البداية للنهاية قد أصبح حطام وقد أطاحت ببقاياه الترابية الرياح إلى حيث    لا يوجد مأوى ولا أعرف هل هو فعلاً يدري شيئاً ولو قليل عن النسخ العبرية    النقدية أم لا ! بل من الأساس هل يعرف أنه يوجد شيء أسمه " نُسخ نقدية    عبرية " !؟ ، حقيقة بهذا المستوى أنا لا اعقتد أنه يعرفها ولكن لنعلمه كما    علمنا باقي المسلمين لنكثب فيه الثواب

ففي نسخة " BHS " في نسختها 4.2 و التي أشرف عليها كل من فانديك بارونَك و    ريتشارد ويتَكر و إمانويل توف و ألان جروفز جاءت القراءة النقدية للآية  16   كالتالي :

[/FONT]**כִּי־כֹ֛ה אָמַ֥ר אֲדֹנָ֖י אֵלָ֑י בְּע֤וֹד שָׁנָה ( سنة )֙ כִּשְׁנֵ֣י שָׂכִ֔יר וְכָלָ֖ה כָּל־כְּב֥וֹד קֵדָֽר׃*
*[FONT=&quot]
فهل بعد هذا يأتي معترض مسلم لا يعلم أصلاً معنى كلمات كتابه ويُدلِس علينا ؟!



إذن فالنتيجة النهائية ، النص الماسوري مشهود له بأفضلية ساحقة من حيث   الأقدمية ومن حيث التوزيع الجغرافي ومن حيث التتابع الزمني عبر العصور نجد   أننا اثبتنا انتقال النص تاريخياً في الترجمات القديمة وصولاً إلى الآن !   ومن حيث التوزيع الجغرافي فأتنيا بشهادة العبري واليوناني واللاتيني   والقبطي ... إلخ ..



يتبع ...
[/FONT]*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*الرد الثاني :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الأولى : هل توجد نبوة عن شخص نبي سوف يأتي في بلاد العرب من الأساس ؟!


حقيقة أنا أتعجب من الأخوة المسلمين في منطقهم العجيب    في الإستدلال بنصوص الكتاب المقدس لمحاولة إثبات أن نبيهم في كتابنا كنبي    حقيقي ! ، حتى أنك تجدهم في بعض الأحيان مضطرين يلجأون الى تشبيه رسولهم   بـ  " يهوه " العظيم !! ، وفي البعض الآخر تجدهم مضطرين أيضاً يثبتون أن   رسول  الإسلام هو رسول المسيح وهذا يجعل المسيح هو الله إسلامياً !حتى إني   اعتقد  مازحاً أنهم قد جعلوا الكتاب المقدس به نبوات ن رسولهم أكثر من  عدد   أصحاحاته ! 

إن من يقرأ النصوص المقدسة :


Isa 21:13  وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.
Isa 21:14  هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. وافوا الهارب بخبزه.
Isa 21:15  فإنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا. من أمام السيف المسلول ومن أمام القوس المشدودة ومن أمام شدة الحرب.
Isa 21:16  فإنه هكذا قال لي السيد: «في مدة سنة كسنة الأجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار
Isa 21:17  وبقية عدد قسي أبطال بني قيدار تقل لأن الرب إله إسرائيل قد تكلم».


لا يجد أبداً أي إشارة من قريب أو من بعيد او حتى تلميح صغير لشخص سوف يكون    نبي ! ، فالنبوة تتكلم عن خبر مستقبلي تاريخي ( قد تم بالفعل ) سوف يحدث    في القريب العاجل وهو حدث تدمير وخراب أرض العرب ، وكلمة العرب وجميع    المناطق المذكورة ليست هى كما هى معروفة الآن ، فتجد المشكك لأنه لا يعرف    لا التاريخ ولا الجغرافيا وبالطبع لا يعرف الكتاب المقدس ولا كأصغر دارس    مسيحي له ، يتكلم بكلام لا علاقة له بالعلم كافة ، وهذا رأيناه في الجانب    النصي السابق والجانب التاريخي الآتي سوف نراه أيضاً وكما ستقرأون كل    الجوانب بها جهل فظيع بكل شيء ، فحتى المعترض لم يستطيع بعد كل الإفتراءات    التي قالها والإدعاءات الباطلة والكذب على الكتاب المقدس أن يثبت أيضاً  ما   العلاقة بين الكلام المقدس وبين النبوة المزعومة ! فإدعوا له أن يعرف  كيف   يتعلم بناء الشبهة ثم تعلم الرد على ردودها ...

وهدية هذا الجزء من الرد ، إن كان يريد أن يقول أن ( أشعياء 21 : 13 : وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين )  وبالتحديد عبارة " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب "    ، يقول انها تعني نبي سيأتي في بلاد العرب ، وهذا النبي هو محمد ! و أنا    اسأله بنفس المنطق المعوج هذا الذي لا منطق له و أقول له : 

**
Isa 30:6  وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَهَائِمِ الْجَنُوبِ:  فِي أَرْضِ شِدَّةٍ وَضِيقَةٍ مِنْهَا اللَّبْوَةُ وَالأَسَدُ الأَفْعَى  وَالثُّعْبَانُ السَّامُّ الطَّيَّارُ يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى أَكْتَافِ  الْحَمِيرِ ثَرْوَتَهُمْ وَعَلَى أَسْنِمَةِ الْجِمَالِ كُنُوزَهُمْ إِلَى  شَعْبٍ لاَ يَنْفَعُ. 

فمن هو النبي الذي اُرسل لبهائم الجنوب ؟!!

وأعيد و أكرر ، كنت اريد أن اقول ، ليس في الإمكان أفضل مما كان ، ولكن هناك أفضل مما كان وهو النص العبري الذي لا يعرف صديقنا المسلم لماذا اتى في الحالة الأولى بدون لفظ " من جهة " كما اعترف ، ومن المفترض أنه يعرف العبرية ! ولكن لنزيده من الشعر بيتاً ونقول له :

**Isa 30:6  משׂא בהמות נגב בארץ צרה וצוקה לביא ולישׁ מהם אפעה ושׂרף מעופף ישׂאו על־כתף עירים חילהם ועל־דבשׁת גמלים אוצרתם על־עם לא יו*
*
هنا لم يوجد حرف الجر ، فتكون الترجمة الحرفية للنص : "    وحي بهائم الجنوب " ! فهل يمكن أن يدلنا على النبي المُتنبّأ عنه لبهائم    الجنوب ؟!!!


عموماً فلنعُد إلى الموضوع فما كان هذا إلا للإستفاقة فقط ...

**[FONT=&quot]
الحدث يا اخوة هو حدث تاريخي بحت ، حدث في عام 715/716 على يد الملك    الآشوري الشهير جداً سرجون الثاني حيث دمر بلاد العرب تماماً وسباهم ووضع    بعضهم في السامرة وإلكيم الشرح بالتفصيل من المراجع العلمية  :

*

* الدليل الأول :*

*The Historical Formation of the Arab Nation: A Study in Identity and Consciousness*​ 





​http://books.google.com.eg/books?id=4KQOAAAAQAAJ page 24




* الدليل الثاني :*


*The international standard Bible encyclopedia*
​




http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false   page 339


*الدليل الثالث :*

*In     2 Kings 18:9-11 it is implied Shalmaneser was not the actual   captor,    since after 2 Kings 18:9 has named him 2 Kings 18:10 says  "THEY  took    it." Isaiah was the sole witness to Sargon's existence  for 25     centuries, until the discovery of the Assyrian monuments  confirmed his     statement. They also remarkably illustrate 2 Kings  17:6, that he  placed    the deported Israelites (in Halah, Habor, the  river of Gozan,  and at a    later time) "in the cities of the Medes";  for Sargon in them  states  he   overran Media and "annexed many Median  towns to Assyria."  Sargon   mounted  the throne the same year that  Merodach Baladan  ascended the   Babylonian  throne, according to  Ptolemy's canon 721 B.C.  He was an   usurper, for he  avoids mentioning  his father. His    annals for 15 years, 721-706  B.C.,  describe his expeditions against    Babylonia and Susiana on the  S., Media  on the E., Armenia and    Cappadocia N., Syria, Israel, Arabia, and Egypt,  W. and S.W.

http://www.bible-history.com/faussets/S/Sargon/*
*

**الدليل الرابع :*

*E.J. Brill's first encyclopaedia of Islam*




​

*http://books.google.com.eg/books?id...ce=gbs_ge_summary_r&cad=0#v=onepage&q&f=false page 736*



*الدليل الخامس :*

*المفصل فى     تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، الدكتور جواد علي (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ،   الرابعة   1422هـ/ 2001م ، المكتبة الشاملة ، جـ 2 ، صــ 236 و 237
*
*ويحدثنا "سرجون الثاني" "724-705ق. م"2 أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، سنة "715ق. م"3 أدَّب "تمودي" "Tamudi" و"أباديدي" "عباديدي" و"مرسماني" "Marsimani" و"خيابه" "Hajapa" وهزمهم،     ونقل من وقع في يديه منهم إلى "السامرة" "4Samaria". ثم يذكر بعد هذا     الخبر أنه تلقى الجزية من "سمسي" "Samsi" ملكة "أريبي" ومن "برعو"  "pir'u"    ملك "مصري" "Musuri" ومن "يتع أمر" "It'amra" السبئي5. وذكر أن  الجزية   كانت  من الذهب وحاصلات الجبل والحجارة الكريمة والعاج وأنواع  البذور   والنبات  والخيل والإبل6.
ويتبين من أسماء المواضع والقبائل التي ذكرها "سرجون"، أن تلك المعارك كانت قد وقعت في أرضين     تقع في الشمال الغربي من جزيرة العرب، وفي المنطقة الواقعة فيما بين   خليج   العقبة و"تيماء" والبادية, ولا بد وأن تكون الجيوش الآشورية قد   هاجمتها  من  الشمال أي: من فلسطين.
وقد ورد في بعض ترجمات نص "سرجون" أنه نقل الأعراب الذين ينزلون في مواضع     نائية من البادية، ولم يعرفوا حاكمًا رسميًّا ولا موظفًا ولم يدفعوا جزية     إلى أي ملك سابق، نقلهم إلى "السامرة" وأسكنهم فيها1. ويظهر أن هذه   الجملة   لا تخص الجملة السابقة التي ذكر فيها "ثمود" وبقية الأسماء، وليست   معطوفة   عليها؛ لأنه وصف هؤلاء الأعراب بأنهم سكان بوادٍ نائية، ولم   يدفعوا الجزية   لأحد من قبل، على حين يقيم المذكورون في أرض معروفة   ولمنازلهم أسماء، وهي   ليست من البوادي.
*

*
وفي مكان آخر من نفس الكتاب صفحة : 260 ، 261 من نفس الجزء يقول الدكتور :

وقد أخبرتنا الكتابات البابلية أن "بختنصر" "Nebuchadrezzar" أرسل في شهر     "كسلو" "Kislev" "Kislew" من السنة السادسة من ملكه المقابلة لسنة "599  ق.    م." حملة على العرب الساكنين في البادية،  نهبت    أملاكهم وما عندهم من مواشٍ، وسرقت آلهتهم ثم عادت2. ولم يذكر النص   البابلي   اسم البادية التي هاجمها الجيش البابلي ولا اسم القبائل التي   هاجمها، ولم   يذكر أيضا اسم المواضع التي تحرك منها الجيش لمهاجمة العرب.     ويرى الباحثون احتمال مهاجمة البابليين للعرب من "حماة" "Hamath" أو     "ربلة" "Riblah"، أو "قادش" "Kadesh"، فتوغل جيش "بختنصر" في البادية، ثم     عاد حاملًا معه ما ذكر في النص من أسلاب ومن مواشٍ وآلهة العرب أي:     الأصنام.
وكانت غاية البابليين من أسر الأصنام وأخذها، هو إكراه القبائل على الاستسلام والخضوع لهم؛ لما للأغنام من أثر كبير في نفوسها، وقد     رأينا أن ملوك الآشوريين مثل: "سرجون" و"سنحريب" و"أسرحدون" كانوا قد     أسروا أصنام العرب وأخذوها معهم إلى آشور وكتبوا عليها شهادة الأسر  والوقوع    في أيدي الآشوريين؛ ليؤثروا بذلك نفسيًّا في نفوس أتباعها  وعبَّادها    ويكرهوهم على الخضوع لهم وعلى مساومة الآشوريين  لاستردادها في مقابل    الاستسلام لهم وتأييد سياستهم وعدم التحرش بهم, ولم  يذكر النص البابلي    أسماء تلك الآلهة.
وكانت غاية "بختنصر" من إرسال حملته هذه على العرب، هو حماية حدود "حماة"     وبقية مشارف فلسطين وبلاد الشام من الأعراب وإخضاعهم لحكمه، ثم تأديب بعض     القبائل التي تحرشت به على ما يظهر حين دخوله بلاد الشام وفي جملة ذلك     فلسطين. واستنادًا إلى ما جاء في "سفر إرميا" نستطيع أن نقول: إن  "قيدار"    كانوا على رأس القبائل العربية البارزة التي غزاها جيش "بختنصر"  وكذلك  "بنو   المشرق" "أبناء المشرق" و"ممالك حاصور". ونظرًا لوجود تشابه  كبير  بين   الرواية البابلية عن حملة "بختنصر" على العرب وبين ما جاء في  "سفر  إرميا"1،   أرى أن مدون السفر قد أخذ خبره هذا الذي صيَّره نبوءة من  موارد  بابلية ثم   كيَّفه على النحو المذكور.*

*
الدليل السادس ( المضحك ) :

دراسات في تاريخ العرب القديم ، محمد بيومى مهران ، الطبعة: الثانية مزيدة ومنقحة ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 245
*

*ونقرأ في حوليات سرجون الثاني من هذه الفترة، أنه في السنة السابعة من حكمه، وفي حوالي عام 715ق. م، "وطبقًا لوحي صادق من آشور إلهي، قضيت على قبائل تامود وإيباديدي ومرسيمانو وجبايا3 والعرب     الذين يعيشون بعيدًا في الصحراء والذين لا يعترفون برؤساء أو موظفين،     والذين لم يكونوا قد جاءوا بجزهم لأي ملك، سبيت الأحياء منهم ونقلتهم إلى     السامرة، من بيرعو ملك مصرو، ومن شمسي ملكة العرب، ومن  "أتعمارا"    "يثع أمر" السبئي"4، ومن ثم فربما كان "فلبي" مصيبًا في رأيه  حين حدد    الفترة "720-700ق. م" لحكم "يثع أمر" هذا5، وعلى أي حال، فهناك  من يرى أن    نفوذ العاهل الآشوري إنما وصل إلى سبأ نفسها، ومن ثم فقد أسرع  ملكها بحمل    الجزية إلى سرجون، حتى لا تقع بلاده آخر الأمر ضمن أملاك  الآشوريين6.*



* الدليل السابع :*

* الشرق الأدنى القديم في مصر والعراق ، عبد العزيز صالح ، الشاملة  ،  جـ  1 ، صـ 537

**ولم     يخل الأدب الآشوري الخالص من مزايا خفيفة في تقاريره وأقاصيصه الحربية     بخاصة، فوصف كاتب مدينة السامرة في حوليات العام الثامن لفاتحها سرجون الآشوري،     قائلًا على لسانه: "لقد كانت قمة عظيمة ترتفع مثل سن الرمح وتسمو فوق     الجبال حتى لكأنها رأس تعتمد السماء عليه، ولها جذور تمتد حتى تصل إلى  قلب    الجحيم. وكانت من خارجها كالسلسلة الفقرية للسمكة لا تسمح لأحد  بالنفاذ    منها". ولم يقصد كاتب سرجون بذلك أن يشيد بالمدينة، ولكنه ابتغى  أن يشيد    بمجهوده في تحطيمها على الرغم من حصانتها؛ إذ أتبع ذلك بوصف مسالكها الوعرة     ثم عقب بخططه الحربية في تذليلها بفضل سعة أفقه وما أوحى أربابه به   إليه.   وعلى الرغم مما حفل به هذا الأدب الحربي من مبالغات وادعاءات ظل ذا   قيمة  لا  تنكر في احتفاظه بأخبار شعوب قديمة لم تترك وثائق مكتوبة تنم  عن   تاريخها، مثل القبائل العربية الشمالية والقبائل الجبلية الشمالية، وإن كان قد صور أخبارها من وجهة نظره الخاصة.
* 


* الدليل الثامن :*
*
**Tiglath-pileser     IV was succeeded by Shalmaneser V, 727–722 b. c., and soon after the     death of Tiglath-pileser, Hoshea of Israel was persuaded to join   several   petty rulers of Philistia and Egypt in rebelling against   Assyria. In   725 an Assyrian army overran Hoshea’s territory, and laid   siege to   Samaria. The military position of Samaria and its strong   walls made it   almost impregnable, and the siege dragged on for three   years (2 Kings   17:5). Before the city fell, another king had ascended   the throne of   Assyria. He was a usurper, a general, who took the  great  name of Sargon,   and who ruled from 722 to 705 b. c. Samaria  succumbed  in Sargon’s  first  year and 27,290 of its inhabitants were  deported.  The discontent  of the  west was not at once quieted. Other  states  remained in rebellion  and an  Assyrian army finally defeated  them at  Raphia, southwest of  Gaza, in  719 b. c. Sargon then turned his arms in other directions,     fighting at various times with the kingdom of Urartu in Armenia,     overcoming Carchemish, a Hittite kingdom on the Euphrates in 717 (see     Isa. 10:9), and making an expedition into Arabia in 715. In 711 Ashdod revolted and Sargon’s Tartan or chief officer came to put the rebellion down (Isa. 20:1).

* *Barton, G. A. (1925). Archaeology and the Bible. On spine: Fourth edition revised. (66). Philadelphia: American Sunday-School Union.

** الدليل التاسع :*​*
**SARGON (sȧrʾgŏn, Heb. sargôn, the constituted king).     1. Sargon I was a famous king of early Babylon who founded an empire     that extended to the Mediterranean (2400 b.c.). He is not referred  to  in   the Bible. The story is told that he (like Moses) had been put  by  his   mother into an ark of bulrushes in the river, there to be   rescued—by   Akki the irrigator.*​ *2.     Sargon II (722–705 b.c.) was an Assyrian king who is mentioned by   name   in the Bible only in Isaiah 20:1. He was a usurper, perhaps of   royal   blood. Shalmaneser V, his predecessor, besieged Samaria in 724.   During   the siege Shalmaneser died (722), and in 721 the city fell to   Sargon. It   is strange that the Bible does not mention him in the   record of   Samaria’s fall (2 Kings 17:1–6). Some authorities believe   that Sargon   did not become king until after the city fell. However,   Sargon claims to   have captured Samaria, and a certain ambiguity in 2   Kings 17:6 allows   for a new, although unnamed, Assyrian monarch there.*​ *Soon     after Sargon came to the throne, the Babylonians, assisted by the     Elamites, revolted against him and were subdued with difficulty.     According to Sargon’s in******ions the remnant of the Israelites at     Samaria, who had been put under an Assyrian governor, revolted, along     with other Syrian and Palestinian provinces (720 b.c.). This revolt     Sargon quickly suppressed. At this time he also defeated the Egyptian     ruler So, who had come to the aid of rebelling Gaza (2 Kings 17:4).*​ *Later     Sargon captured Carchemish, the great Hittite city (717 b.c.), thus     precipitating the fall of the Hittite Empire. He also mentions  placing    Arab tribes as colonists in Samaria. Sargon claims on his  in******ions    to have subdued Judah. Evidently Judah became more or  less involved  in a   rebellion against Assyria, led by Ashdod. This  Philistine city  was   captured by the Assyrians and reorganized as an  Assyrian province  (711;   cf. Isa 20:1), and Judah was subdued but not harmed. Hezekiah was later to revolt against Sargon’s son Sennacherib.
**Sargon built a new palace and royal city ten miles (seventeen km.)     NE of Nineveh, which he called Dur-sharrukin (Sargonsburg), the  ruins    of which are called Khorsabad. He was murdered in 705 b.c. and    succeeded  by his son Sennacherib.* *km. kilometers*

*
*

​ *
Douglas, J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary. Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963. (898). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*




* الدليل العاشر :** ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )

**In 716 bc Sargon sent his army commander (turtan;     the *‘tartan’) to war against the Arabs in Sinai. This led to the     reception of tribute from the pharaoh Shilkanni (Osorkon IV) of Egypt     and from Samsi, queen of the Arabs. Despite these Assyrian successes,     the people of Ashdod displaced their Assyrian-nominated ruler,  Ahimetu,    by a usurper Iadna (or Iamani) who initiated yet another     Syro-Palestinian league against Assyria, doubtless relying on Egyptian     help. In 712 bc the same turtan was sent to conquer Ashdod (Is. 20:1), which was reduced to the status of an Assyrian province. Since Azaqa (’Azeqah     or Tell es-Zakariye) on the Judaean border near Lachish surrendered   in   this campaign, it will be seen how narrowly independent Judah   escaped a   further invasion. Iamani fled to Nubia for refuge, only to   be  extradited  to Nineveh by the ruler Shabaka.

* *bc before Christ*

*
Wood, D. R. W., & Marshall, I. H. (1996). New     Bible dictionary (3rd ed.) (1063). Leicester, England;  Downers Grove,     Ill.: InterVarsity Press.*





*الدليل الحادي عشر :** ( جزء مقتطع صغير من النص الكبير ، من يريد أن يعود ليقرأ فليذهب )


**Arabia,
Refugees from Assyrian invasions in the eighth century b.c. and Babylonian in the sixth century fled to northwestern Arabia (Isa. 21:13-15, where ‘thickets’ [Heb. ya‘ar] may perhaps refer to oasis vegetation). Close to the end of the Babylonian Empire northwest Arabia achieved unusual importance for about ten years when Nabonidus, the last Babylonian ruler, captured Tema     (modern Teima) on the Medina-Damascus route, about two hundred and     fifty miles (400 km.) southeast of Aqabah, and made it his capital.

* *Heb. Hebrew*

*Achtemeier,     P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature.     (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (42). San     Francisco: Harper & Row.*


*
*​*الدليل الثاني عشر :** 

يقول جون واتس :

**The     implication is that Moab becomes Judah’s vassal again. The Lord’s     judgment drives Moab back into the arms of the Davidic king in  Jerusalem    (16:5). It may well be that Moab joined Jerusalem and  Ashdod in the    rebellion against Assyria that was suppressed by 710  through Sargon II    in his campaign against the Philistine states. Moab  and Jerusalem    withdrew from the coalition soon enough to avoid  Assyrian wrath by    paying tribute.*​ *The     scene portrays the beginning of that process as Jerusalem is   beginning   to dream of restored glory. The first step is acceptance of   Moab’s   invitation to Jerusalem to “establish her shadow” (16:3), that   is, to   cast the cloak of her protection over Moab.*​ *
Watts, J. D. W. (2002). Vol. 24: Word Biblical     Commentary  : Isaiah 1-33. Word Biblical Commentary (232). Dallas: Word,     Incorporated.*



*
وفي مكان آخر :** קדר**,* “*Kedar” (J. A. Thompson, ﻿**IDB﻿ 3:3–4; Knauf, ﻿ABD﻿ 4:9–10), appears again in 42:11 and 60:7 (cf. Jer 49:28–32; Ezek 27:21). It is a place east of Palestine, apparently in north Arabia. Assyrian     records speak of Kedarites and Arabs in the same breath. They were a     considerable force that preoccupied the Assyrians under Sennacherib,     Ashurbanipal, and Esarhaddon. Sennacherib writes of defeating  Hazail,    king of the Arabs/Kedarites.*​ *The     announced destruction of Kedar is an explicit and specific word from     YHWH. If Dumah (v 11) implies a place name (along with Dedan and  Tema,    cities in Arabia), the question of that verse is answered by  the word    from YHWH in vv 16–17. The vision/news of Babylon’s fall and  the  vision   of Arabian refugees (vv 13–14) interpreted by the  prophecy of  vv 16–17   prepare for a very negative evaluation of  Judah’s position,  as Assyria   advances.

*​ *IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.*

*ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.

*

*Watts, J.     D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33   (Revised   Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas   Nelson,  Inc.* 




*الدليل الثالث عشر :

يقول جون ويسلي :

* *﻿Verse     16﻿. A year-From the time of this prophecy: an exact year.   Glory-Their   power, and riches, and all things wherein they used to   glory.  This  was  executed by the Assyrians.

*​ *Wesley,     J. (1999). Wesley's Notes: Isaiah (electronic ed.). Logos Library     System; Wesley's Notes (Is 21:16). Albany, OR: Ages Software.


**الدليل الرابع عشر :

**21:13–17**ORACLE AGAINST ARABIA*​ *Cuneiform in******ions reveal that Arabian rulers paid tribute to Assyrian kings Tiglath-pileser III and Sargon II.

*​ *Hughes,     R. B., & Laney, J. C. (2001). Tyndale concise Bible commentary.     Rev. ed. of: New Bible companion. 1990.; Includes index. The Tyndale     reference library (262). Wheaton, Ill.: Tyndale House Publishers.*

​ 


*الدليل الخامس عشر :
*

*21:13-17**﻿. Dedan     är ett område i Arabien (jfr ﻿Jer 49:8﻿, ﻿Hes     25:13﻿). Tema (v. ﻿14﻿), Kedar (v. ﻿16﻿) och Duma (v. ﻿11﻿) var alla     söner till Ismael (﻿1 Mos 25:13–16﻿). Den assyriske kungen Sargon II drog ut i fälttåg mot de nordliga arabiska stammarna år 715 f. Kr.

* *Svensk     Studiebibel. 2000. © 2000, Livets Ord Förlag. © 1996, 1998,    Stiftelsen  Biblicum, Ljungby, och Stiftelsen Svenska Folkbibeln,    Stockholm. (LDLS  elektroniska version.). Libronix Digital Library    System (Is 21:13-17).  Dala-Järna: SN Ljud & Data.

**الدليل السادس عشر :*
*
**Kedar. In Genesis, Kedar is listed as an Ishmaelite tribe, as are also Dumah and Tema (Gen.     25:13–15). But elsewhere Kedar seems to be a general term for  nomadic    peoples of the Arabian Desert (Ps. 120:5; S. of Sol. 1:5; cf. Isa. 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10). Isaiah proclaims an extensive judgment to fall within a year upon all the desert region of northern Arabia.     Tiglath-pileser III declares that he inflicted a sore judgment upon     Samsi, an Arabian queen, that he slew 1,100 of her people and took     30,000 of her camels and 20,000 head of cattle. Sargon     likewise claims to have received tribute from the Arabian queen in   the   form of gold dust, ivory, horses, and camels, and he also claims   to  have  subdued other Arabian tribes who had never before paid   tribute.  The  exact year, however, of the judgment specified is not   known.

**
*​ *cf. confer, “compare”*

*Nichol,     F. D. (1978; 2002). The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Commentary,  Volume  4   (188). Review and Herald Publishing Association.


**الدليل السابع عشر :

**C. The Devastation of Arabia (21:13–17).﻿24*​ *Isaiah described the destitute condition of the Arabian caravans which resulted from an invasion. In exactly one year the splendor of Kedar (Arabia) would cease to exist and her famed bowmen would be reduced to but a few. The Assyrian King Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c..

*​ *Smith, J. E. (1992). The Major Prophets (Is 21:13-17). Joplin, Mo.: College Press.*

​
​
*الدليل الثامن عشر :*​ *
* *21:13–17 Arabia*​ *The     early versions of v 13 read the second Arabia as ‘evening’, which  has    the same consonants. Possibly there is a double entendre (cf.     v 11 and the symbolic titles in 21:1; 22:1). The special  significance    of this oracle lies in its warning to the freest and  most  inaccessible   of tribes that Assyria’s long arm will reach even  them,  at God’s   command. Those of the far south, Tema and Dedan, will  have to  succour   their more exposed brother-tribe of Kedar. This could  mean  that the   trading caravans will have blundered into war-ravaged  parts  and returned   empty-handed and starving. Sargon’s recorded invasion of Arabia in 715 bc makes it more likely, however, that the fugitives will have been under direct attack.

*​ *cf. compare*

*Carson,     D. A. (1994). New Bible commentary : 21st century edition. Rev. ed.   of:   The new Bible commentary. 3rd ed. / edited by D. Guthrie, J.A.   Motyer.    1970. (4th ed.) (Is 21:13). Leicester, England;  Downers   Grove, Ill.,   USA: Inter-Varsity Press.*

​ 

*الدليل التاسع عشر :

**Judgment     on Arabia (21:13–17). In a related oracle the prophet foresaw the     defeat of other Arabian peoples. He dramatically described the plight  of    fugitives from battle. He then officially announced that Kedar in  the    Arabian desert would fall within one year. This prophecy was probably fulfilled in conjunction with one of Sargon’s or Sennacherib’s Arabian campaigns.

* *Chisholm,     R. B. (1998). The Major Prophets. In D. S. Dockery (Ed.), Holman     concise Bible commentary: Simple, straightforward commentary on every     book of the Bible (D. S. Dockery, Ed.) (274). Nashville, TN: Broadman     & Holman Publishers.


**الدليل الـ20 :*
*Arabia (vv. 13–17) refers to the desert between Edom and Babylon. Dedan, Tema, and Kedar were places where leading Arabian tribes lived. This is a prediction that they will experience a terrific blow within a year—and indeed, Sargon invaded Arabia in 715 b.c.

*​ *Halley, H. H. (2000). Halley's Bible handbook with the New International Version. (Completely rev. and expanded.) (378). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Zondervan Publishing House.


**الدليل الـ21 :*

*Sargon     II conducted a campaign against the northern Arabian tribes in 715     B.C., which could well provide an appropriate setting for this oracle.     Armed men are drawn from various Arabian tribes, but they are no   match   for the Assyrians and are put to flight. They flee exhausted,   parched   with thirst, and in need of food. The caravans plying their   trade and   camping out in the wastelands and the settled town-dwellers   of the oases   are both urged to provide sustenance for the fugitives.   The resistance   of the Arab tribes will be short-lived, for their   armies will be  reduced  to a meager remnant within twelve months. The   closing oracle  formula  probably underlines the fact that this is the   judgment of the  God of  Israel.

*​ *Barker,     K. L. (1994). Expositorś Bible Commentary (Abridged Edition: Old     Testament) (1080). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan Publishing House.*

​*
الدليل الـ22 :

**In essence, this prophecy says that within one year, Arabia would be destroyed. Indeed, exactly one year from the time it was given, in the year 716 b.c., Sargon, the Assyrian took control of Arabia.

* *Courson, J. (2006). Jon Courson's application commentary : Volume two : Psalms-Malachi (375). Nashville, TN: Thomas Nelson.*

​
* الدليل الـ23 :*

*The     concluding verses of this chapter (21:13–17) concern Arabia. In a     chapter containing oracles about the desert (cf. the Heb. of 21:1),  some    reference to the Arabs is not surprising. It is difficult to   ascertain   how much of this area was intended in Isaiah’s prophecy, but   he was   probably referring to the immediate western and central area   and the   northern section.*​ *By     Hezekiah’s day, Arabians served as mercenaries in the defense of     Jerusalem against Sennacherib’s invasion. But Isaiah warned that the day     would come when caravans (the Arabians were famous traders) would   have   to leave the main trade roads for fear of their lives (21:13).*​ *The weapons used by the Arabs were ineffective against the superior weapons of the Assyrians     and, later, of the Babylonians (21:15). Eventually, the Lord would    tell  Nebuchadnezzar and his army to attack Kedar and blot out the    warriors  from the East (Jer 49:28), which he did (Jer 49:28–29; cf. Jer    2:10).


*​ *Heb. Hebrew*

*Walker,     L. L., & Elmer A. Martens. (2005). Cornerstone biblical   commentary,   Vol. 8: Isaiah, Jeremiah, & Lamentations. "With the   entire text of   the New Living Translation." (90). Carol Stream, IL:   Tyndale House   Publishers.*

​ 


* الدليل الـ24 :*​
*The Assyrian     threat is the background of this oracle (see comments on 13:1) too.    The  Dedanites (21:13) were a tribe from southern Arabia. Tema (v. 14;    cf.  Job 6:19; Jer. 25:23) was a well-known oasis in northwestern    Arabia, and  Kedar (Isa. 21:16-17; cf. 42:11) was in northern Arabia. This oracle discusses the difficult times the people of Arabia would soon experience at the hands of the Assyrians. Within one year Kedar’s pomp would end     (Kedar was known for its tents, Ps. 120:5; Song 1:5; also cf. Jer.     49:28-29, which were a beautiful black). The warriors of Kedar would     experience a great defeat (Isa. 21:16-17). The Arabians would be fugitives, running for their lives from the sword. The oracle would be fulfilled, for the Lord, the God of Israel, had spoken (v. 17). In 715 Sargon II wrote that he had defeated a number of Arabian tribes and had them deported to Samaria.

*​ *Walvoord, J. F., Zuck, R. B., & Dallas Theological Seminary. (1983-c1985). The Bible knowledge commentary : An exposition of the ******ures (1:1069). Wheaton, IL: Victor Books.

**الدليل الـ25 :*

​*The     caravans of the  merchant Dedanites must hide in the forests of   Arabia   from the swords  of foreign invaders. The Arabians of Tema must   bring   bread and water to  these hidden Dedanites. Within a year, the   glory of   Kedar (the Arabian  tribes) will cease and her mighty men   will be   diminished.*​ *This judgment was inflicted by the Assyrians. Later, the Chaldeans invaded and subjugated Arabia.

*​ *Gingrich, R. E. (1993). The Book of Isaiah (25). Memphis, TN.: Riverside Printing*​ 
*الدليل الـ26 :*​ 

*The prophet saw the caravans of the Arabian merchants from Dedan leaving the trade route and hiding in the thickets because of the invasion of the Assyrian army. * *
Wiersbe, W. W. (1996, c1992). Be comforted. An Old Testament study. (Is 21:13). Wheaton, Ill.: Victor Books.*


*والآن مع تحديد مكان النبوة أكثر فأكثر :*


*[FONT=&quot]עֲרָב **f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and [FONT=&quot]עֲרַכ [/FONT]Isa. 21:13; Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. name Arabia ([FONT=&quot]عَرَبُ[/FONT]); so called from its aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is [FONT=&quot]עֲרָבִי [/FONT]an Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also *[/FONT]*עַרְבִי**Neh. 2:19; plur. [FONT=&quot]עַרְבִּים **Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and [FONT=&quot]עַרְבִיאִים [/FONT]2 Chron. 17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also   the name Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula which   geographers call by this name, but a tract of country of no very large   extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea. So   Eusebius says of the Midianites, κεῖται ἐπέκεινα τῆς Ἀραβίας πρὸς νότον   ἐν ἐρήμῳ τῶν Σαρακήνων τῆς ἐ̓ρυθρᾶς θαλάσσας ἐπʼ ἀνατολάς. Of no wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]*[/FONT] 


[FONT=&quot][1][/FONT]Gesenius, W., & Tregelles, S. P. (2003). Gesenius' Hebrew and Chaldee lexicon to the Old Testament s c r i p t ures.   Translation of the author's Lexicon manuale Hebraicum et Chaldaicum in   Veteris Testamenti libros, a Latin version of the work first published   in 1810-1812 under title: Hebräisch-deutsches Handwörterbuch des  Alten  Testaments.; Includes index. (651). Bellingham, WA: Logos  Research  Systems, Inc.​ 

*ويقول المؤرخ يوسابيوس القيصري :*


*beyond Arabia":    Eusebius also says that Midian, Horeb, Wilderness of Paran were all    "beyond Arabia". What he means by "beyond Arabia" is actually "beyond    Petra". Since Eusebius believed Petra is where both Kadesh Barnea and    Mt. Hor were located, "beyond Arabia" also means "beyond Kadesh barnea    and Mt. Hor". Since we know that the Saracens were Arabs who lived in    Saudi Arabia and not in the modern Sinai Peninsula, "beyond    Arabia/Petra/Kadesh" is modern Saudi Arabia.*


​ 
*يقول ألبرت بانرز :*

*   Arabia  is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and   southeast of  Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on   the east;  Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix,  lying  still  further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may  not be  easy to determine. It is probable that it was  Arabia  Petrea, because this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be  exposed  to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and  because this  part of Arabia furnished*​ 


*و أترككم مع بعض الخرائط لتوضيح مكان " العربية " في العهد القديم : *


*






**





**فالعربية ، يقصد بها الجزء السفلي الجنوبي لفلسطين والواقعة شمال جزيرة العرب الحالية **، فلا علاقة بين المقصود من قرابة الـ 3000 عام بشبة الجزيرة الآن على الإطلاق.*


*والآن   علينا أن نحدد من هو قيدار و من هىقبائل قيدار المقصودة في النص الكتابي   لانها هى التي سيفني مجدها فيجب ان نعرف اين تقع هذه القبيلة التي سيفني   مجدها ...*​
*
**قيدار   هو الإبن الثاني في الترتيب من أبناء اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ( راجع ، تكوين   25 : 13 ) ، وبهذا الإسم تسموا كقبيلة من قبائل العرب في ذلك الوقت ( وقت   اشعياء ) ، اي ابناء قيدار ، تقول عنهم الموسوعات العالمية :

**Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13). *​ *   It is the name for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21), who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia.   They lived in black hair-tents (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the tents of   Kedar” was to be cut off from the worship of the true God (Ps. 120:5).   The Kedarites suffered at the hands of Nebuchadnezzar (Jer. 49:28, 29).  *​ *
Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary.

**The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 = 1 Chr. 1:29). Elsewhere in the OT this term refers to his descendants (the Kedarites), either specifically to the most prominent of the north Arabian “sons of Ishmael” or generally and collectively to Arabic nomads or Bedouin.   In Ps. 120:5 the “tents of Kedar” are equated with peace-hating   Meshech, which is probably not a region of Asia Minor (as in Gen. 10:2)   but a Kedarite subgroup. Cant. 1:5 pictures them as dark skinned (cf. qāḏar, “to be black”), and some repoint MT   “Solomon” here to “Shalmah,” a tribe that lived south of the Nabateans   in the 3rd century b.c. Isaiah describes them as (1) warriors and   archers whose glory will end (Isa. 21:16–17; some see a reference to   Nabonidus’ 552 campaign; but not Jer. 49:28–29, concerned with   Nebuchadnezzar’s attack on Arabs [“Kedar and the kingdoms of Hazor”] S   of Damascus in 599/98); (2) inhabitants of desert villages (Isa. 42:11;   probably temporary, fortified enclosures); and (3) poetically paired   with sheep-breeders of Nebaioth (60:7; perhaps a reference to the   Nabateans of north Arabia; cf. Gen. 25:13; also Ezek. 27:21, where the   “princes of Kedar” are paired with the Arabians as sheep/goat-traders   with the Phoenicians). Assyrian in******ions as well name them along   with the Arabs and Nebaioth. Finally, the poetry of Jer. 2:10 uses a   merism to antithetically parallel Kedar with the Kittim   (“Cypriots/Greeks”) as representatives, respectively, of the East and   West.

* *OT Old Testament*
 *MT Masoretic Text*
 *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible (761). *



*
**Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert. In   Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of   Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth century   b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century b.c. and are   frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian sources. They  raided  lands on their eastern and western borders and controlled the  eastern  trade route from Arabia to the Fertile Crescent. The later  extent of  their influence is illustrated by a silver bowl dated to the  fifth  century b.c. from modern Tell el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile  delta  dedicated to the goddess Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu the  king  of Kedar’; this Gashmu is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of Neh.  2:19 and  6:1. *​ *In   the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by  reference  to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus, although  they  dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa. 42:11; Jer. 2:10;  49:28;  Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were herders (Isa. 60:7; Jer.  49:29),  their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre, which lay on the coast of the   Mediterranean Sea far to the north and east (Ezek. 27:21). Their being   singled out in Isaiah and Jeremiah as objects of oracles shows their   importance and corresponds to what we know of them from nonbiblical   sources.

*​ *Heb. Hebrew
Achtemeier, P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature. (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San Francisco: Harper & Row.*​ 
​*
*
*
KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr) Personal name meaning   “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son of Ishmael and a   grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). The name occurs later   in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe that took its name   from Kedar. Little concrete information is known about the group,   however. Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18).   They may best be described as nomadic, living in tents (Ps. 120:5;  Song  1:5) and raising sheep and goats (Isa. 60:7; Jer. 49:28–29, 32),  as  well as camels, which they sold as far away as Tyre (Ezek. 27:21).

Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen,   E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated Bible   Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.*​ ​ 
*
* *KEDAR [KEE dur] — the name of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:*​ *1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).*​ *2. The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited by this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).


*​ *Youngblood,   R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson Publishers.   (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev. ed. of:  Nelson's  illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index. Nashville: T.  Nelson.*


*

* *KEDAR (kēʾdêr, Heb. kēdhār,   probably either mighty or dark). 1. One of the twelve sons of Ishmael,   son of Abraham by Hagar (Gen 25:13). These sons were called “tribal   rulers.” They helped originate the Arab peoples.*​ *2.   The tribe that descended from Kedar and their territory. They were   nomads for the most part (Ps 120:5; Song of Songs 1:5), raising sheep   (Isa 60:7) but sometimes intruding into villages (42:11). The “doom of   Kedar,” declared in Jeremiah 49:28–33, tells us something of their   desert civilization and also of their terror when they learned that   Nebuchadnezzar was coming against them. Their territory was in the northern part of the Arabian Desert.


*​ *Douglas,   J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary.   Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary. 1963.   (562). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*


*

* *Ke´dar (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29, and the name of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine.   The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa. 21:13-17,   in the burden upon Arabia; and its importance may also be inferred  from  the “princes of Kedar” mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek. 27:21, as well  as the  pastoral character of the tribe. They appear also to have been,  like  the wandering tribes of the present day, “archers” and “mighty  men.”  Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps. 120:5. That they also settled in villages  or towns  we find from Isaiah. Isa. 42:11. The tribe seems to have been  one of  the most conspicuous of all the Ishmaelite tribes, and hence the  rabbins  call the Arabians universally by this name.


*​ *Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*


*
**و إليكم بعض الخرائط للتسهيل :*


*اول خريطة توضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها*

​*




**وايضا* :​*






**وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها*​*



*​ 

*وكما   ترون و أكدنا كثيراً ، النبوة تاريخية بحتة ولا علاقة لها بالجنوب الحالي   ولا العربية الحالية وانما في الشمال تماماً كما هو موضح.*


*ولو   رجعنا الى النبوة السابقى ( قبل نبوة بلاد العرب ) سنجد أنه يتحدث عن آدوم   وهى ايضاً في الشمال وايضاً كل المدن المذكورة هنا لان النبوة كلها عن   تدمير هذه المنطقة تماماً كما نشاهد في الخرائط :*

*
**



*​* وايضا :
*


​ *وايضا* :







*
**فالنبوات   تتكلم عن مكان تجمع بينه بخط سير صحيح في الشمال كله ولا علاقة لها  بلجنوب  الحالي في العرب ولا بكل ما ادعاه الزميل بالخطأ !*

​ 
*فهل    بعد كل هذه الأدلة التي تجزم وتؤكد بكل قوة أن النبوة تاريخية بحتة وتم    تحقيقها قبل ما يقرب من 3000 عام على يد سرجون الملك الآشوري العظيم ،  فهل   بعد كل هذا يأتي إنسان ويقول بلا دليل او حتى قوة في عرض كلامه أن  النبوة   عن نبي !

اعتقد ان منشأ هذه النبوة هو احد الأشخاص الذي استخدموا البحث في الكتاب    المقدس عن كلمة " عرب " فما لوجد كلمة " عرب " وبجانبها كلمة " وحي " قال ،    اهو البنوة اهي يا نصارى !! ولا عزاء للعلم !!*​
*[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*الرد الثالث :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الثالثة : هل نسب رسول الإسلام لإسماعيل معروف لدى علماء الإسلام ؟

**[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]يعتقد   إخوتنا المسلمون أن نبيهم من نسل إسماعيل ! ، رغم أنه لا يوجد ولا نصف   دليل على هذا الإدعاء غير المدلل و في هذا الجزء سوف نعرض أقوال العلماء   وانصافهم و مشرفوا المنتديات الإسلامية و أعضاؤها وسوف نُعلق بتعليقات   بسيطة جداً حتى لا يظن أحد اننا نسب أي احد فكلهم لهم الإحترام منا لهم   وهذا بحث علمي لن يتجاوز أقوال العلماء حفاظا على المستوى العلمي الراقي في   منتدانا الحبيب ..*



*لقد إدعى   زميلنا أن نسب رسوله معروف ولا غبار عليه .... إلخ ، وانا لن أقل أنه  كاذب  بل سأجعلكم انت بأم أيعنكم تحكمون بأنفسكم عليه وعلى الحقيقة .. ،  لقد قال  :*




> *[FONT=&quot]وهي قنبلة جهلو هيدروجينية ينهي بها الموضوع ، فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم نسبه معروف واشهر من نار على علم .*
> *[FONT=&quot]وهذا جهل كبير معتاد ، فمن قال أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غير معروف ؟[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*فصديقنا يسأل عن عدم علم ويقول " فمن قال أن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم غير معروف ؟   " ويقصد النسب فأعذروه للخطأ .. والىن نحن سندع المراجع ترد وليس نحن   فالكل يعرف المسيحي عندما يتنفس يتنفس بالمراجع العلمية من كتب اهل العلم   عند القوم ..*

*نبدأ بالمصادر التي إستقى منها كلامه ..*




> *[FONT=&quot]ألم يقل ابن عباس : [FONT=&quot]ان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان أوسط النسب في قريش ليس بطن من بطونهم إلا وقد ولده .[FONT=&quot][1]**http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftn1[/FONT][/FONT]*[/FONT]





> *
> * *[FONT=&quot][1]http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftnref1 الطبقات الكبرى 1 / 8 .*[/FONT]
> *دلائل البيهقي 1 / 185 .*​


*أولاً   : بحثت في دلائل النبوة للبيهقي بل في أكثر من 23 كتاب للبيهقي ولم أجد   هذه العبارة أبداً فرجاء أن تدلنا مرة أخرى أو تتأكد مرة أخرى من صحة نقلك   لكي نبحث خلفك.
ثانياً : الطبقات الكبرى ، هل لإبن سعد ؟ أم هل أم للشعراني ؟ ، عموما قد وجدناه في طبقات إبن سعد.
ثالثاً : هل يؤخذ الحديث بهذا الشكل ؟! أين إخراج الحديث وتحقيقه ؟ ألا   يعرف أن كتب السيرة مكتظة بالإسرائبليات والموضوعات وعندما نستشهد بالسيرة   بهذه الطريقة يأتون متحذلقين مضعفين ما أتينا به من هذه السير ؟! أفحلال   لهم وحرام علينا ؟! أم أن صديقنا المسلم يتبع القول بأن من إجتهد فأصاب   فلها أجران و إن لم يصب فله أجر !؟ فلنكمل..
رابعاً : بالله عليكم ، ما علاقة هذه الكلمات بكيف ينتسب رسول الإسلام إلى   إسماعيل و إلى إبراهيم من الأساس ؟! هل تجدون فيها نسباً ؟ لماذا يحاول   صديقنا المسلم الضحك على إخوته في الإسلام ؟
خامساً : برغم أن هذا القول لا علاقة له بالموضوع من الأساس من قريب أو من   بعيد ولكن سنمارس التحقيق العلمي للكشف عن صحته ، جاء هذا القول في  التفسير  الوسيط للواحدي 4 - 50 ،  كنز العمال للمتقي الهندي 2 - 498 ،  جامع  الأحاديث للسيوطي 38674 ، *
*[FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]**يقول  عبد  الرحمن التميمي " وعبد المطلب هذا: هو جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم.  وهو ابن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن  غالب بن  فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر  بن نزار  بن معد بن عدنان، وما فوق عدنان مختلف فيه. ولا ريب أنهم من ذرية  إسماعيل  بن إبراهيم الخليل -عليهما السلام-. "[1]*
*
*

*وفي معارج القبول جاء    "نَبِيُّنَا مُحَمَّدٌ" صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ "مِنْ" وَلَدِ   "هَاشِمٍ" وَهُوَ -صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ- أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ   مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبْدِ الْمُطَّلِبِ وَاسْمُهُ   شَيْبَةُ الْحَمْدِ بْنُ هَاشِمٍ وَاسْمُهُ عَمْرُو بْنُ عَبْدِ مَنَافٍ   وَاسْمُهُ مُغِيرَةُ بْنُ قُصَيٍّ وَاسْمُهُ زَيْدُ بْنُ كِلَابِ بْنِ   مُرَّةَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ لُؤَيِّ بْنِ غَالِبِ بْنِ فِهْرِ بْنِ مَالِكِ   بْنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ بْنِ مُدْرِكَةَ بْنِ   إِلْيَاسَ بْنِ مُضَرَ بْنِ نِزَارِ بْنِ مَعَدَ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ. " [2]* 

*وفي التبيهات المختصرة " إذا   تبَّين هذا؛ فاعلم أن نبينا محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم له عدة أسماء،   أشهرها محمد، وهو الذي جاء في القرآن والسنة أكثر من غيره، ومن أسمائه   أحمد؛ كما في سورة الصف، وله غيرها صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسمي محمدًا لكثرة   خصاله الحميدة، وأنه يحمد أكثر مما يحمد غيره، وكنيته أبو القاسم ، وأبوه   عبد الله، وهو الذبيح الثاني المفدَّى بمئة من الإبل، والقصة مذكورة في   التاريخ ، وجدُّه عبد المطلب، واسمه شيبة، ويقال له: شيبة الحمد؛ لجوده   وجماع أمر قريش عليه، وإنما سمي بعبد المطلب؛ لأن عمه المطلب قدم به مكة   وهو رديفه، وقد تغير لونه بالسفر، فحسبوه عبدًا له -أي: مملوكًا- فقالوا:   هذا عبد المطلب! فعلق به هذا الاسم ، وأبوه: هاشم، واسمه عمرو، وإنما سمي   هاشمًا لهشمه الثريد مع اللحم لقومه في سني المَحْل، وهو من قريش وقريش هو   النضر الذي جماع قريش إليه ، ولا خلاف بين العلماء أن هاشمًا ابن لعبد   مناف، واسمه: المغيرة بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرَّة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن   فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار   بن معد بن عدنان. إلى ها هنا معلوم الصحة، متفق عليه بين النسابين، ولا   خلاف فيه ألبتة، وما فوق عدنان مختلف فيه، ولا خلاف بينهم أن عدنان من ولد   إسماعيل عليه السلام." [3]* 



*وجاء في حقيقة شهادة أن   محمداً رسول الله " محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن   قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن   كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.ونسبه -   صلى الله عليه وسلم - إلى هنا معلوم الصحة، متفق عليه بين النسابين، لا   خلاف فيه بينهم، وما فوق عدنان مختلف "[4]* 



*وفي الإيمان حقيقته، خوارمه،   نواقضه عند أهل السنة والجماعة جاء " (محمد رسول الله) ، (صلى الله عليه   وعلى آله وسلم) ، هو: أبو القاسم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم   بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك   بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن   عدنان، وعدنان من ولد نبي الله إسماعيل بن إبراهيم الخليل على نبينا   وعليهما السلام. "[5]* 



*وفي شرح كتاب التوحيد " وعبد   المطلب هذا هو جد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو ابن هاشم بن عبد مناف   بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن   كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان، ولا  ريب  أنهم من ذرية إسماعيل بن إبراهيم " [6]* 



*وتقول الموسوعة القرآنية "   فالرسول الكريم، صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهو- كما مر بك: محمد بن عبد الله بن   عبد المطلب «شيبة» بن هاشم «عمرو» بن عبد مناف «المغيرة» بن قصى «زيد» بن   كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤى بن غالب ابن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن   خزيمة بن مدركة «عامر» بن مضر ابن نزار بن معد بن عدنان.إلى هنا ينتهى   النسب الصحيح، وما فوق ذلك فهو من صنع النسابين "[7]* 



*فكيف بعد كل هذه الأدلة  من   أقوال العلماء يأتي إنسان عامي لا يُمثل إلا نفسه ويقول أن النسب معروف و   أنه أشهر من نار على علم ؟! هل يقصد أنه اشهر من نار على علم في وضوح رأي   العماء فيه انه غير معروف ؟! فإن السؤال كان عن نسبته الى اسماعيل وليس إلى   عدنان فقط إتفقوا انه يرجع لعدنان ولكن أين إسماعيل ؟! ، هذا ما سنعرف  فيه  اقوال العلماء ، هل ثبت بالدليل والبرهان النسب من عدنان الى اسماعيل  ؟!* 



*يقول صديق حسن خان " وَلَكِن   الْخلاف فِي عدَّة الْآبَاء الَّذين بَين عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل عَلَيْهِ   السَّلَام فعد بَعضهم بَينهمَا نَحْو أَرْبَعِينَ رجلا وَبَعْضهمْ سَبْعَة ،   قَالَ الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَكَانَ شَيخنَا أَبُو عبد الله الْحَافِظ يَقُول   نِسْبَة رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم صَحِيحَة إِلَى عدنان وَمَا   وَرَاء عدنان فَلَيْسَ فِيهِ شَيْء يعْتَمد عَلَيْهِ أنْتَهى ، وَقَالَ   ابْن خلدون إِن الْآبَاء بَينه وَبَين إِسْمَاعِيل غير مَعْرُوفَة وتنقلب   فِي غَالب الْأَمر مخلطة مُخْتَلفَة بالقلة وَالْكَثْرَة فِي الْعدَد   فَأَما نسبته إِلَيْهِ فصحيحة فِي الْغَالِب انْتهى ، وَفِي سبائك الذَّهَب   لأبي الْفَوْز مُحَمَّد أَمِين السويدي الْبَغْدَادِيّ وَقد انتسب   النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم إِلَى عدنان هَذَا كَمَا روى ذَلِك   الْبَيْهَقِيّ وَابْن عَسَاكِر عَن أنس وَهُوَ الْمُتَّفق عَلَيْهِ بَين   النسابين وَأما النّسَب من عدنان إِلَى آدم عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام فقد وَقع   الِاخْتِلَاف فِيهِ قَالَ الْحَافِظ شرف الدّين الدمياطي من بعد أَن سَاق   هَذَا النّسَب هَكَذَا سَاقه أَبُو عَليّ مُحَمَّد بن أسعد النسابة وَقَالَ   هَذَا أصح الطّرق وأحسنها وأوضحها وَهِي رِوَايَة شُيُوخنَا فِي النّسَب ،   ثمَّ اخْتلف فِي كَرَاهَة رفع النّسَب من عدنان إِلَى آدم فَذهب بن اسحق   وَابْن جرير وَغَيرهمَا إِلَى جَوَازه وَعَلِيهِ البُخَارِيّ وَغَيره من   الْعلمَاء ، وَذهب جمع من أهل الْعلم إِلَى كَرَاهَة ذَلِك وَمِنْهُم مَالك   فَإِنَّهُ لما سُئِلَ عَن الرجل يرفع نسبه إِلَى آدم كرهه وَقَالَ من   يُخبرهُ بِهِ وَقد وَردت آثَار تفِيد منع رفع النّسَب من عدنان إِلَى آدم   مِنْهَا مَا ورد عَنهُ صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أَنه قَالَ لَا تجاوزا معد   بن عدنان ، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ أَن النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ  وَسلم  كَانَ إِذا انتسب لم يُجَاوز معد بن عدنان ثمَّ يمسك وَيَقُول كذب   النسابون مرَّتَيْنِ أَو ثَلَاثًا ، وَعَن عمر بن الْخطاب قَالَ إِنَّمَا   ننتسب إِلَى عدنان وَمَا فَوق ذَلِك لَا نَدْرِي مَا هُوَ وَقد تقدم   الْكَلَام فِي ذَلِك وعضد ذَلِك بِاتِّفَاق النسابين على بعد الْمدَّة بَين   عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل بِحَيْثُ يَسْتَحِيل فِي الْعَادة أَن يكون بَينهمَا   أَرْبَعَة آبَاء أَو خَمْسَة أَو عشرَة إِذْ الْمدَّة أطول من هَذَا كُله   بِكَثِير "[8]* 



*وفي نفس الكتاب يقول " وَقد   قَالَ الله سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى {ألم يأتكم نبأ الَّذين من قبلكُمْ قوم   نوح وَعَاد وَثَمُود وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله} ،   وَعَن ابْن مَسْعُود أَنه كَانَ يقْرَأ هَذِه الْآيَة وَيَقُول كذب   النسابون وَعَن عَمْرو بن مَيْمُون مثله ، وَعَن أبي مجلز قَالَ قَالَ رجل   لعَلي بن أبي طَالب أَنا أنسب النَّاس قَالَ إِنَّك لَا تنْسب النَّاس   قَالَ بلَى قَالَ عَليّ أَرَأَيْت قَوْله {وعادا وَثَمُود وَأَصْحَاب الرس   وقرونا بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} قَالَ أَنا أنسب ذَلِك الْكثير قَالَ أَرَأَيْت   قَوْله {وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله} فَسكت ،وَعَن   عُرْوَة ابْن الزبير قَالَ مَا وجدنَا أحدا يعرف مَا وَرَاء معد ابْن عدنان   ، وَعَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ مَا بَين عدنان واسماعيل ثَلَاثُونَ لَا   يعْرفُونَ "[9]* 



*و في أرشيف منتدى الألوكة 2   جاء " وقد قال عروة بن الزبير رضي الله عنه الإمام في هذا الشأن كان يقول: "   ما وجدنا مَنْ يعرف ما وراء عدنان ولا قحطان إلاّ تَخَرُّصاً " .. !! ،   وسُئلَ الإمام مالك رحمه الله عن الرَّجل يرفعُ نسَبَه إلى آدم فكره ذلك،   وقال: مِنْ أين له عِلْمُ ذلك؟ فقيل: إلى إسماعيل، فأنكر ذلك أيضاً؛ وقال:   ومَنْ يُخبره به؟ ذكرَ ذلك السُّهيلي في الروض الأنف.وقالَ أبو الأسود  يتيم  عُرْوة: سمعتُ أبا بكر بن سليمان بن أبي حَثْمة، وكان من أعلم قريش   بأنسابها وأشعارها، يقول: ما وجدنا أحداً يعلم ما وراء مَعَدّ بن عدنان في   شعرِ شاعر ولا عِلْم عالم. انتهى. ذَكَره الذهبي في السِّيَر. وقال أبو  عمر  بن عبد البر: كان قوم من السَّلف منهم عبد الله بن مسعود ومحمد بن كعب   القرظي وعمْرو بن ميمون الأوْدِي إذا تَلَوا: {والذين مِنْ بعدهم لا   يَعْلَمُهم إلا الله} قالوا: كذبَ النَّسابون. انتهى .. !! " [10]* 



*و أنظروا إلى قولا إبن مسعود و   إبن عباس الرائعين " قال ابن مسعود: كذب النسابون لقوله (والذين من بعده   لا يعلمهم إلا الله) فعلى هذا كل سلاسل النسب التي تربط النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم بآدم فهي كاذبة ولا بد لوجود قرون لا يعلمها إلا الله لا يمكن   معرفتها.وزاد ابن عباس: بين معدّ بن عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا   يعرفون.ونحن لا نعلم عن أعمار هؤلاء الثلاثين جيلا، لكن من المعروف أن   أعمارهم كانت طويلة، فإذا قلنا بأن متوسط العمر ما بين (20 - 30) سنة   وأعمرهم أطول من ذلك بكثير فعلى هذا تصل الفترة المجهولة إلى ألف سنة والله   أعلم. "[11]* 



*وجاء في مصادر الشعر الجاهلي "   وحسبنا من كل ذلك لمحة عابرة ننتقل بعدها إلى تخصيص الحديث في الشعر وحده   فمما يدل على أن الوضع والكذب في النسب قديم منذ الجاهلية وعصر الرسول أن   النبي عليه السلام كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز في نسبه معد ، بن عدنان بن أدد   ثم يمسك ويقول: كذب النسابون  "[12]* 



*وجاء في تاريخ الفكر الديني   الجاهلي " وقد روى ابن عباس أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم انتسب فلما بلغ   عدنان وقف وقال: "كذب النسابون".وقد روى ابن إسحق عن يزيد بن رومان عن   عائشة أن النبي قال: "استقامت نسبة الناس إلى عدنان"، والعرب مختلفون في   عدد الآباء بين إسماعيل وعدنان فقال بعضهم: إنهم أربعون أبا، وقال آخرون:   إنهم عشرون، أو خمسة عشر أو أقل من ذلك -ومن عدنان تناسل عرب الإسماعيلية   فعندهم أن عدنان ولد بمكان، ومعدا هو أبو القبائل العدنانية أو   الإسماعيلية، وأقدم ما علمناه من أخبار هذه القبائل وصل إلينا عن طريق   التوراة "[13]* 

*وجاء في جامع البيان للطبري "   حدثنا ابن بشار قال، حدثنا عبد الرحمن قال، حدثنا سفيان، عن أبي إسحاق،  عن  عمرو بن ميمون: (وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله) ،  قال:  كذَب النسَّابون "[14]* 



*وجاء في النكت واليعون   للماوردي " قوله عز وجل: { ... والذين من بعدهم لا يَعْلمُهم إلا الله}   فيها وجهان: أحدهما: يعني بعد من قص ذكره من الأمم السالفة قرون وأمم لم   يقصها على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يعلمهم إلا الله عالم ما في   السموات والأرض. الثاني: ما بين عدنان وإسماعيل من الآباء. قال ابن عباس:   بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أباً لا يعرفون. وكان ابن مسعود يقرأ: لا يعلمهم   إلا الله كذب النسّابون "[15]* 



*وجاء في تفسير القرآن   للسمعاني " {بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله جَاءَتْهُم رسلهم   بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَردُّوا أَيْديهم فِي أَفْوَاههم وَقَالُوا إِنَّا} قوم   نوح وَعَاد وَثَمُود وَالَّذين من بعدهمْ لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله) رُوِيَ   عَن عبد الله بن مَسْعُود - رَضِي الله عَنهُ - أَنه قَرَأَ هَذِه   الْآيَة، ثمَّ قَالَ: كذب النسابون، وَنقل بَعضهم هَذَا مَرْفُوعا إِلَى   النَّبِي ". وَعَن عبد الله بن عَبَّاس أَنه قَالَ: بَين إِبْرَاهِيم   وَبَين عدنان جد الرَّسُول ثَلَاثُونَ قرنا لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله.   وَعَن عُرْوَة بن الزبير قَالَ: وَمَا وَرَاء عدنان إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيم -   عَلَيْهِ السَّلَام - لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله، وَعَن مَالك بن أنس أَنه   كره أَن ينْسب الْإِنْسَان نَفسه أَبَا أَبَا إِلَى آدم، وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حق   الرَّسُول كَانَ يكره؛ لِأَنَّهُ لَا يعلم أُولَئِكَ الْآبَاء أحد إِلَّا   الله. "[16]* 



*وجاء في إحياء التراث للبغوي "   رُوِيَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ مَسْعُودٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ  أَنَّهُ  [قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ ثُمَّ قَالَ]: كَذَبَ  النَّسَّابُونَ.وَعَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ عَبَّاسٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ  عَنْهُمَا أنه قَالَ: بَيْنَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَبَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ ثَلَاثُونَ  قَرْنًا لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ تَعَالَى.وَكَانَ مَالِكُ بْنُ  أَنَسٍ يَكْرَهُ أَنْ  يَنْسِبَ الْإِنْسَانُ نفسه أبا أَبًا إِلَى آدَمَ،  وَكَذَلِكَ فِي حَقِّ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  لِأَنَّهُ لَا يَعْلَمُ  أُولَئِكَ الْآبَاءَ أَحَدٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ عَزَّ  وَجَلَّ. "[17]* 



*وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري "   أنهم من الكثرة بحيث لا يعلم عددهم إلا الله. وعن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه:   بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون، وكان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه   الآية قال: كذب النسابون، يعنى أنهم يدّعون علم الأنساب، وقد نفى الله   علمها عن العباد فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْواهِهِمْ فعضوها غيظا   وضجرا مما جاءت به الرسل " [18]* 



*وجاء في المحرر الوجيز لإبن   عطية " وقوله: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ الآية، هذا من التذكير بأيام الله في   النقم من الأمم الكافرة. وقوله: لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ من نحو   قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان: 38] ، وفي مثل هذا قال   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كذب النسابون من فوق عدنان» ، وروي عن ابن   عباس أنه قال: «كان بين زمن موسى وبين زمن نوح قرون ثلاثون لا يعلمهم إلا   الله» . وحكى عنه المهدوي أنه قال: «كان بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا   يعرفون» "[19]* 

*ويقول العلامة الكبير فخر   الدين الرازي في التفسير الكبير " وَالْقَائِلُونَ بِهَذَا الْقَوْلِ   الثَّانِي طَعَنُوا فِي قَوْلِ مَنْ يَصِلُ الْأَنْسَابَ إِلَى آدَمَ   عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ كَانَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ إِذَا قَرَأَ هَذِهِ الْآيَةَ   يَقُولُ كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ يَعْنِي أَنَّهُمْ يَدَّعُونَ عِلْمَ   الْأَنْسَابِ وَقَدْ نَفَى اللَّهُ عِلْمَهَا عَنِ الْعِبَادِ، وَعَنِ   ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ: بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ وَبَيْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ ثَلَاثُونَ أَبًا   لَا يُعْرَفُونَ، وَنَظِيرُ هَذِهِ الْآيَةِ قَوْلُهُ تَعَالَى:  وَقُرُوناً  بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الْفُرْقَانِ: 38] وَقَوْلُهُ:  مِنْهُمْ مَنْ  قَصَصْنا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ  [غَافِرٍ: 78]،  َعَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ:  أَنَّهُ كَانَ فِي  انْتِسَابِهِ لَا يُجَاوِزُ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عَدْنَانَ  بْنِ أُدَدٍ. وَقَالَ:  «تَعَلَّمُوا مِنْ أَنْسَابِكُمْ مَا تَصِلُونَ  بِهِ أَرْحَامَكُمْ  وَتَعَلَّمُوا مِنَ النُّجُومِ مَا تَسْتَدِلُّونَ  بِهِ عَلَى الطَّرِيقِ» ،  قَالَ الْقَاضِي: وَعَلَى هَذَا الوجه لَا  يُمْكِنُ الْقَطْعُ عَلَى  مِقْدَارِ السِّنِينَ مِنْ لَدُنْ آدَمَ  عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ إِلَى هَذَا  الْوَقْتِ، لِأَنَّهُ إِنْ أَمْكَنَ  ذَلِكَ لَمْ يَبْعُدْ أَيْضًا  تَحْصِيلُ الْعِلْمِ بِالْأَنْسَابِ  الْمَوْصُولَةِ.* 

*فَإِنْ قِيلَ: أَيُّ   الْقَوْلَيْنِ أَوْلَى؟ ، قُلْنَا: الْقَوْلُ الثَّانِي عِنْدِي أَقْرَبُ،   لِأَنَّ قَوْلَهُ تَعَالَى: لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ نَفَى   الْعِلْمَ بِهِمْ، وَذَلِكَ يَقْتَضِي/ نَفْيَ الْعِلْمِ بِذَوَاتِهِمْ   إِذْ لَوْ كَانَتْ ذَوَاتُهُمْ مَعْلُومَةً، وَكَانَ الْمَجْهُولُ هُوَ   مُدَدَ أَعْمَارِهِمْ وَكَيْفِيَّةَ صِفَاتِهِمْ لَمَا صَحَّ نَفْيُ   الْعِلْمِ بِذَوَاتِهِمْ، وَلَمَّا كَانَ ظَاهِرُ الْآيَةِ دَلِيلًا عَلَى   نَفْيِ الْعِلْمِ بِذَوَاتِهِمْ لَا جَرَمَ كَانَ الْأَقْرَبُ هُوَ   الْقَوْلَ الثَّانِيَ، ثُمَّ إِنَّهُ تَعَالَى حَكَى عَنْ هَؤُلَاءِ   الْأَقْوَامِ الَّذِينَ تَقَدَّمَ ذِكْرُهُمْ أَنَّهُ لَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ   رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْمُعْجِزَاتِ "[20]* 



*وفي الجامع لأحكام القرآن   للقرطبي جاء " وَقَوْلُهُ: (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ) أَيْ لَا يُحْصِي عَدَدَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَلَا   يَعْرِفُ نَسَبَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَالنَّسَّابُونَ وَإِنْ نَسَبُوا   إِلَى آدَمَ فَلَا يَدَّعُونَ إِحْصَاءَ جَمِيعِ الْأُمَمِ، وَإِنَّمَا   يَنْسُبُونَ الْبَعْضَ، وَيُمْسِكُونَ عَنْ نَسَبِ الْبَعْضِ، وَقَدْ   رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا سَمِعَ   النَّسَّابِينَ يَنْسُبُونَ إِلَى مَعْدِ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ ثُمَّ زَادُوا   فَقَالَ:" كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ:" لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ"". وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ   قَالَ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يعرف ما بين عدنان وإسماعيل. وقال بن عباس:   بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون " [21]* 



*وجاء في لباب التأويل للخازن "   وقيل: المراد بقوله والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله أقوام وأمم ما   بلغنا خبرهم أصلا ومنه قوله: «وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا» وكان ابن مسعود إذا   قرأ هذه الآية يقول: كذب النسابون. يعني أنهم يدعون علم النسب إلى آدم، وقد   نفى الله علم ذلك عن العباد. وعن عبد الله بن عباس أنه قال: بين إبراهيم   وعدنان ثلاثون قرنا لا يعلمهم إلا الله وكان مالك بن أنس يكره أن ينسب   الإنسان نفسه أبا أبا إلى آدم، لأنه لا يعلم أولئك إلا الله "[22]* 



*وجاء في تفسير النيسابوري "   ثم إن عدم العلم إما أن يكون راجعا إلى صفاتهم بأن تكون أحوالهم وأخلاقهم   ومدد أعمارهم غير معلومة، وإما أن يكون عائدا إلى ذواتهم بأن يكون فيما بين   القرون أقوام ما بلغنا أخبارهم كما روي عن ابن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل   ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون. وكان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال: كذب  النسابون  يعني أنهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد نفى الله علمها عن العباد.  ونظير الآية  قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان: 38]  مِنْهُمْ مَنْ  قَصَصْنا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ  [غافر: 78] قال  القاضي: وعلى هذا الوجه لا يمكن القطع بمقدار السنين من  لدن آدم عليه  السلام إلى هذا الوقت لأنه لو أمكن ذلك لم يبعد تحصيل العلم  بالأنساب  الموصولة " [23]* 



*ومن أغرب و أمتع ما قرأت في   الكتب الإسلامية هو ما جاء في الدر المنثور للسيوطي حيث جاء " وَأخرج   الْحَاكِم وَصَححهُ وَالْبَيْهَقِيّ فِي الدَّلَائِل عَن أم سَلمَة سَمِعت   النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَقُول بعد عدنان بن أدد بن زين بن   الْبَراء واعراق الثرى ، قَالَت: ثمَّ قَرَأَ رَسُول الله صلى الله   عَلَيْهِ وَسلم أهلك {وعادا وَثَمُود وَأَصْحَاب الرس وقروناً بَين ذَلِك   كثيرا} {لَا يعلمهُمْ إِلَّا الله} قَالَت: واعراق الثرى: اسمعيل وَزيد   وهميسع وبرانيت ، وَأخرج عبد بن حميد وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَابْن أبي حَاتِم   عَن قَتَادَة {وقروناً بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} قَالَ: كَانَ يُقَال إِن الْقرن   سَبْعُونَ سنة ،وَأخرج عبد بن حميد وَابْن جرير وَابْن الْمُنْذر وَابْن   أبي حَاتِم عَن زُرَارَة بن أوفى قَالَ: الْقرن مائَة وَعِشْرُونَ عَاما   قَالَ: فَبعث رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم فِي قرن كَانَ آخِره   الْعَام الَّذِي مَاتَ فِيهِ يزِيد بن مُعَاوِيَة ، وَأخرج ابْن مرْدَوَيْه   من طَرِيق أبي سَلمَة عَن أبي هُرَيْرَة قَالَ: قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله   عَلَيْهِ وَسلم كَانَ بَين آدم وَبَين نوح عشرَة قُرُون وَبَين نوح   وَإِبْرَاهِيم عشرَة قُرُون قَالَ أبوسلمة: الْقرن مائَة سنة ، وَأخرج   الْحَاكِم وَابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن عبد الله بن بسر قَالَ: وضع رَسُول الله   صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَده على رَأْسِي فَقَالَ: هَذَا الْغُلَام يعِيش   قرنا ، فَعَاشَ مائَة سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن جرير وَابْن أبي حَاتِم من طَرِيق   مُحَمَّد بن الْقَاسِم الْحِمصِي عَن عبد الله بسر الْمَازِني قَالَ: وضع   النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم يَده على رَأْسِي وَقَالَ: سيعيش هَذَا   الْغُلَام قرنا قلت: يَا رَسُول الله كم الْقرن قَالَ: مائَة سنة ، قَالَ   مُحَمَّد بن الْقَاسِم: مَا زلنا نعد لَهُ حَتَّى تمت مائَة سنة ، ثمَّ   مَاتَ ، وَأخرج ابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن أبي الْهَيْثَم بن دهر الأسلمى قَالَ:   قَالَ النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم ، الْقرن خَمْسُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج   ابْن مرْدَوَيْه عَن أنس قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ  وَسلم  أمتِي خمس قُرُون الْقرن أَرْبَعُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن الْمُنْذر  عَن  حَمَّاد بن إِبْرَاهِيم قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ  وَسلم  الْقرن أَرْبَعُونَ سنة ، وَأخرج ابْن جرير عَن ابْن سِيرِين قَالَ:  قَالَ  رَسُول الله صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم الْقرن أَرْبَعُونَ سنة ،  وَأخرج ابْن  أبي حَاتِم عَن الْحسن قَالَ الْقرن سِتُّونَ سنة ، وَأخرج  الْحَاكِم فِي  الكني عَن ابْن عَبَّاس قَالَ: كَانَ رَسُول الله صلى الله  عَلَيْهِ وَسلم  إِذا انْتهى إِلَى معد بن عدنان أمسك ، ثمَّ يَقُول: كذب  النسابون قَالَ  الله تَعَالَى {وقروناً بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} "[24]* 



*أم سلمة تقول ولا نعرف مصدرها ! ولا نعرف كم هو القرن ! هل 40 ام 50 ام 100 عام ! لا نعرف !* 

*وجاء في الكشاف للزمخشري "   وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ جملة من مبتدإ   وخبر، وقعت اعتراضا: أو عطف الذين من بعدهم على قوم نوح. ولا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ اعتراض. والمعنى: أنهم من الكثرة بحيث لا  يعلم عددهم إلا  الله. وعن ابن عباس رضى الله عنه: بين عدنان وإسماعيل  ثلاثون أبا لا  يعرفون، وكان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال: كذب  النسابون، يعنى أنهم  يدّعون علم الأنساب، وقد نفى الله علمها عن العباد  فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ  فِي أَفْواهِهِمْ فعضوها غيظا وضجرا مما جاءت به  الرسل " [25]* 
*
**[1]   عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن محمد بن عبد الوهاب بن سليمان التميمي (المتوفى:   1285هـ) ، فتح المجيد شرح كتاب التوحيد ، الطبعة: السابعة، 1377هـ/1957م ،   جـ 1 ، صـ 443* 
*[2]   حافظ بن أحمد بن علي الحكمي (المتوفى : 1377هـ) ، معارج القبول بشرح سلم   الوصول إلى علم الأصول ، الطبعة : الأولى ، 1410 هـ - 1990 م ، جـ 3 ، صـ   1048* 
*[3]   إبراهيم بن الشيخ صالح بن أحمد الخريصي ، التنبيهات المختصرة شرح  الواجبات  المتحتمات المعرفة على كل مسلم ومسلمة ، الطبعة: الطعبة الثالثة   1417هـ-1997مـ ، جـ 1 ، صـ 24* 
*[4]   عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن محمد بن عبد اللطيف بن عبد الرحمن بن حسن بن   الشيخ محمد بن عبد الوهاب ، حقيقة شهادة أن محمدا رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم ، جـ 1 ، صـ 23* 
*[5]   عبد الله بن عبد الحميد الأثري ، الإيمان حقيقته، خوارمه، نواقضه عند أهل   السنة والجماعة ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1424 هـ - 2003 م ، جـ1 صـ 144 * 
*[6]   عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان ، عبد الله بن محمد الغنيمان ، مصدر الكتاب :   دروس صوتية قام بتفريغها موقع الشبكة الإسلامية ،  جـ 115 صـ 10* 
*[7] إبراهيم بن إسماعيل الأبياري (المتوفى: 1414هـ) ، الموسوعة القرآنية ، الطبعة: 1405 هـ ، جـ 1  صـ 294 * 
*[8]   أبو الطيب محمد صديق خان بن حسن بن علي ابن لطف الله الحسيني البخاري   القِنَّوجي (المتوفى: 1307هـ)  ، لقطة العجلان مما تمس إلى معرفته حاجة   الإنسان ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1405-1985 ، جـ 1 صـ 128* 
*[9]   أبو الطيب محمد صديق خان بن حسن بن علي ابن لطف الله الحسيني البخاري   القِنَّوجي (المتوفى: 1307هـ)  ، لقطة العجلان مما تمس إلى معرفته حاجة   الإنسان ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1405-1985 ، جـ 1 صـ 4* 
*[10]   الكتاب: أرشيف منتدى الألوكة – 2 ، تم تحميله في: المحرم 1432 هـ =  ديسمبر  2010 م ، هذا الجزء يضم: مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة ،  60697* 
*[11]   الكتاب: أرشيف منتدى الألوكة – 2 ، تم تحميله في: المحرم 1432 هـ =  ديسمبر  2010 م ، هذا الجزء يضم: مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة ،  39791* 
*[12] مصادر الشعر الجاهلي ، ناصر الدين الأسد ، الطبعة: الطبعة السابعة 1988 ، جـ 1 صـ 321 ، 322 * 
*[13] محمد إبراهيم الفيومي (المتوفى: 1427هـ) ، تاريخ الفكر الديني الجاهلي ، الطبعة: الرابعة 1415هـ-1994 ، جـ 1 صـ101* 
*[14]   محمد بن جرير بن يزيد بن كثير بن غالب الآملي، أبو جعفر الطبري (المتوفى:   310هـ) ، جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1420 هـ - 2000 م  ،  جـ 16 ، صـ 529* 
*[15]   أبو الحسن علي بن محمد بن محمد بن حبيب البصري البغدادي، الشهير  بالماوردي  (المتوفى: 450هـ) ، تفسير الماوردي = النكت والعيون ،المحقق:  السيد ابن  عبد المقصود بن عبد الرحيم ، جـ 3 ، صـ 124* 
*[16]   أبو المظفر، منصور بن محمد بن عبد الجبار ابن أحمد المروزى السمعاني   التميمي الحنفي ثم الشافعي (المتوفى: 489هـ)، تفسير القرآن ،المحقق: ياسر   بن إبراهيم وغنيم بن عباس بن غنيم ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1418هـ- 1997م ، جـ 3 ،   صـ 106* 
*[17]   محيي السنة ، أبو محمد الحسين بن مسعود بن محمد بن الفراء البغوي الشافعي   (المتوفى : 510هـ) ، معالم التنزيل في تفسير القرآن = تفسير البغوي ،   الطبعة : الأولى ، 1420 هـ ، المحقق : عبد الرزاق المهدي ، جـ 3 ، صـ 31* 
*[18]   أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى: 538هـ) ،   الكشاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزيل ، الطبعة: الثالثة - 1407 هـ ، جـ 2 ، صـ   542* 
*[19]   أبو محمد عبد الحق بن غالب بن عبد الرحمن بن تمام بن عطية الأندلسي   المحاربي (المتوفى: 542هـ) ، المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ،   الطبعة: الأولى - 1422 هـ ، المحقق: عبد السلام عبد الشافي محمد ، جـ 3 صـ   326* 
*[20]   أبو عبد الله محمد بن عمر بن الحسن بن الحسين التيمي الرازي الملقب بفخر   الدين الرازي خطيب الري (المتوفى: 606هـ) ، مفاتيح الغيب = التفسير الكبير  ،  الطبعة: الثالثة - 1420 هـ ، جـ 19 صـ 68* 
*[21]   أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح الأنصاري الخزرجي شمس الدين   القرطبي (المتوفى : 671هـ) ، الجامع لأحكام القرآن = تفسير القرطبي ،  تحقيق  : أحمد البردوني وإبراهيم أطفيش ، الطبعة : الثانية ، 1384هـ - 1964  م ،  جـ 9 صـ 344* 
*[22]   علاء الدين علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر الشيحي أبو الحسن، المعروف   بالخازن (المتوفى: 741هـ) ، لباب التأويل في معاني التنزيل ، المحقق: تصحيح   محمد علي شاهين ، الطبعة: الأولى - 1415 هـ ، جـ 3 ، صـ 30* 
*[23]   نظام الدين الحسن بن محمد بن حسين القمي النيسابوري (المتوفى: 850هـ) ،   غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان ، الطبعة: الأولى - 1416 هـ ، جـ 4 ، صـ 174* 
*[24] عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى: 911هـ) ، الدر المنثور ، جـ 6 ، صـ 259* 
*[25]   أبو القاسم محمود بن عمرو بن أحمد، الزمخشري جار الله (المتوفى: 538هـ) ،   الكشاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزيل ، الطبعة: الثالثة - 1407 هـ ، جـ 2 ، صـ   542*[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*وفي   تفسير إبن عطية " وقوله: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ الآية، هذا من التذكير بأيام   الله في النقم من الأمم الكافرة. وقوله: لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ من   نحو قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً [الفرقان: 38] ، وفي مثل هذا   قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: «كذب النسابون من فوق عدنان» ، وروي  عن  ابن عباس أنه قال: «كان بين زمن موسى وبين زمن نوح قرون ثلاثون لا  يعلمهم  إلا الله» . وحكى عنه المهدوي أنه قال: «كان بين عدنان وإسماعيل  ثلاثون أبا  لا يعرفون» ، قال القاضي أبو محمد: وهذا الوقوف على عدتهم  بعيد، ونفي  العلم بها جملة أصح، وهو ظاهر القرآن "[1]*

*   يقول القرطبي " وَقَوْلُهُ: (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا   يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) أَيْ لَا يُحْصِي عَدَدَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ،   وَلَا يَعْرِفُ نَسَبَهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ، وَالنَّسَّابُونَ وَإِنْ   نَسَبُوا إِلَى آدَمَ فَلَا يَدَّعُونَ إِحْصَاءَ جَمِيعِ الْأُمَمِ،   وَإِنَّمَا يَنْسُبُونَ الْبَعْضَ، وَيُمْسِكُونَ عَنْ نَسَبِ الْبَعْضِ،   وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ لَمَّا   سَمِعَ النَّسَّابِينَ يَنْسُبُونَ إِلَى مَعْدِ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ ثُمَّ   زَادُوا فَقَالَ:" كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَقُولُ:" لَا   يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ"". وَقَدْ رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ   الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يعرف ما بين عدنان   وإسماعيل. وقال بن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أَبًا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ.   وَكَانَ ابْنُ مَسْعُودٍ يَقُولُ حِينَ يَقْرَأُ:" لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ". كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ. "[2]*

*   وجاء في تفسير الخازن " يحتمل أن يكون هذا خطابا من موسى لقومه، والمقصود   منه أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام يذكرهم بأمر القرون الماضية والأمم الخالية   والمقصود منه حصول العبرة بأحوال من تقدم وهلاكهم وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ   بَعْدِهِمْ يعني من بعد هؤلاء الأمم الثلاثة لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا   اللَّهُ يعني لا يعلم كنه مقاديرهم وعددهم إلا الله لأن علمه محيط بكل شيء   «ألا يعلم من خلق» وقيل: المراد بقوله والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله   أقوام وأمم ما بلغنا خبرهم أصلا ومنه قوله: «وقرونا بين ذلك كثيرا» وكان   ابن مسعود إذا قرأ هذه الآية يقول: كذب النسابون. يعني أنهم يدعون علم   النسب إلى آدم، وقد نفى الله علم ذلك عن العباد. وعن عبد الله بن عباس أنه   قال: بين إبراهيم وعدنان ثلاثون قرنا لا يعلمهم إلا الله وكان مالك بن أنس   يكره أن ينسب الإنسان نفسه أبا أبا إلى آدم، لأنه لا يعلم أولئك إلا  الله. "[3]*

*   وفي تفسير النيسابوري " ثم إن عدم العلم إما أن يكون راجعا إلى صفاتهم   بأن تكون أحوالهم وأخلاقهم ومدد أعمارهم غير معلومة، وإما أن يكون عائدا   إلى ذواتهم بأن يكون فيما بين القرون أقوام ما بلغنا أخبارهم كما روي عن   ابن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون. وكان ابن مسعود إذا   قرأ هذه الآية قال: كذب النسابون يعني أنهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد نفى الله   علمها عن العباد. ونظير الآية قوله: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً   [الفرقان: 38] مِنْهُمْ مَنْ قَصَصْنا عَلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لَمْ   نَقْصُصْ عَلَيْكَ [غافر: 78] قال القاضي: وعلى هذا الوجه لا يمكن القطع   بمقدار السنين من لدن آدم عليه السلام إلى هذا الوقت لأنه لو أمكن ذلك لم   يبعد تحصيل العلم بالأنساب الموصولة. ثم إنه تعالى حكى عن هؤلاء الأقوام   أنهم لما جاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّناتِ أتوا بأمور أحدها فَرَدُّوا   أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْواهِهِمْ "[4]*

*   وجاء في كتاب " أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ من كلام موسى استفهم عن انتفاء الإتيان   على سبيل الإنكار فافاد اثبات الإتيان وإيجابه فكأنه قيل أتاكم نَبَؤُا   الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ اى اخبارهم قَوْمِ نُوحٍ اغرقوا بالطوفان حيث   كفروا ولم يشكروا نعم الله وقوم نوح بدل من الموصول وَعادٍ اهلكوا بالريح   معطوف على قوم نوح وَثَمُودَ اهلكوا بالصيحة وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ   من بعد هؤلاء المذكورين من قوم ابراهيم واصحاب مدين والمؤتفكات وغير ذلك   وهو عطف على قوم نوح وما عطف عليه لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ اعتراض   اى لا يعلم عدد تلك الأمم لكثرتهم ولا يحيط بذواتهم وصفاتهم واسمائهم وسائر   ما يتعلق بهم الا الله تعالى فانه انقطعت اخبارهم وعفت آثارهم وكان مالك   بن انس يكره ان ينسب الإنسان نفسه أبا أبا الى آدم وكذا فى حق النبي عليه   السلام لان أولئك الآباء لا يعلم أحد الا الله وكان ابن مسعود رضى الله  عنه  إذا قرأ هذه الآية قال كذب النسابون يعنى انهم يدعون علم الأنساب وقد  نفى  الله علمها عن العباد وقال فى التبيان النسابون وان نسبوا الى آدم فلا   يدعون إحصاء جميع الأمم انتهى وعن ابن عباس رضى الله عنهما ما بين عدنان   وإسماعيل ثلاثون أبا اى قرنا لا يعرفون وقيل أربعون وقيل سبعة وثلانون وفى   النهر لابى حيان ان ابراهيم عليه السلام هو الجد الحادي والثلاثون لنبينا   عليه السلام قال فى انسان العيون كان عدنان فى زمن موسى عليه السلام وهو   النسب المجمع عليه لنبينا عليه السلام وفيما قبله الى آدم اختلاف سبب   الاختلاف فيما بين عدنان وآدم ان قدماء العرب لم يكونو اصحاب كتب يرجعون   إليها وانما كانوا يرجعون الى حفظ بعضهم من بعض والجمهور على ان العرب   قسمان قحطانية وعدنانية والقحطانية شعبان سبأ وحضر موت والعدنية شعبان   ربيعة ومضر واما قضاعة فمختلف فيها فبعضهم ينسبونها الى قحطان وبعضهم الى   عدنان. ثم ان الشيخ عليا السمرقندي رحمه الله قال فى تفسيره الموسوم ببحر   العلوم لقائل ان يقول يشكل بالآية قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (ان الله   تعالى قد رفع الى الدنيا فانا انظر إليها والى ما هو كائن فيها الى يوم   القيامة كما انظر الى كفى هذه) جليا جلاها الله لنبيه كما جلاها للنبيين   قبل لدلالته صريحا على ان جميع الكوائن الى يوم القيامة "[5]*
*   يقول سليمان الجبل " فَعَلَيْهِ يَكُونُ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ الصَّحَابِيِّ   مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمِّهِ ثَلَاثَةٌ كَمَا هُوَ كَذَلِكَ مِنْ جِهَةِ آبَائِهِ   وَقَوْلُهُ بِنْتُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ حَسَنٍ هَذَا هُوَ   التَّحْقِيقُ فَهُوَ مِمَّا اتَّفَقَ فِيهِ اسْمُ الْأَبِ وَالِابْنِ  فَمَا  وَقَعَ فِي بَعْضِ النُّسَخِ ابْنُ الْحُسَيْنِ بْنُ الْحَسَنِ  تَحْرِيفٌ  كَمَا فِي شَرْحِ الْمَوَاهِبِ عَنْ فَتْحِ الْبَارِي وَرَأَيْت  فِي  تَأْلِيفِ الْفَخْرِ الرَّازِيّ فِي مَنَاقِبِ الْإِمَامِ - رَضِيَ  اللَّهُ  عَنْهُ - مَا نَصُّهُ وَأَمَّا الْمَقَامُ الثَّالِثُ وَهُوَ  بَيَانُ  نَسَبِ الشَّافِعِيِّ مِنْ جِهَةِ الْأُمِّ فَفِيهِ قَوْلَانِ:   (الْأَوَّلُ) وَهُوَ قَوْلٌ شَاذٌّ رَوَاهُ الْحَاكِمُ أَبُو عَبْدِ   اللَّهِ الْحَافِظُ وَهُوَ أَنَّ أُمَّ الشَّافِعِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ   عَنْهُ - هِيَ فَاطِمَةُ بِنْتُ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ الْحَسَنِ بْنِ   الْحُسَيْنِ بْنِ عَلِيِّ بْنِ أَبِي طَالِبٍ كَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَجْهَهُ   (وَالثَّانِي) وَهُوَ الْمَشْهُورُ أَنَّهَا كَانَتْ امْرَأَةً مِنْ   الْأَزْدِ اهـ وَقَالَ فِي مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ وَالشَّافِعِيُّ كَانَ   مُطَّلِبِيًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ الْأَبِ وَهَاشِمِيًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمَّهَاتِ   الْأَجْدَادِ وَأَزْدِيًّا مِنْ جِهَةِ أُمِّهِ خَاصَّةً اهـ وَقَالَ فِي   مَوْضِعٍ آخَرَ فَائِدَةٌ زَوْجَةُ الشَّافِعِيِّ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُ -   هِيَ حُمَيْدَةُ بِنْتُ نَافِعِ بْنِ عَبَسَةَ بْنِ عَمْرِو بْنِ   عُثْمَانَ بْنِ عَفَّانَ وَمِنْ أَوْلَادِهِ مِنْهَا أَبُو عُثْمَانَ   مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إدْرِيسَ وَهُوَ الْأَكْبَرُ مِنْ وَلَدِهِ   وَكَانَ قَاضِيًا بِمَدِينَةِ حَلَبَ وَلَهُ ابْنٌ آخَرُ يُقَال لَهُ   الْحَسَنُ بْنُ مُحَمَّدِ بْنِ إدْرِيسَ مَاتَ وَهُوَ طِفْلٌ وَهُوَ مِنْ   سُرِّيَّتِهِ وَلِلشَّافِعِيِّ مِنْ امْرَأَتِهِ الْعُثْمَانِيَّةِ   بِنْتَانِ فَاطِمَةُ وَزَيْنَبُ اهـ. وَعَبْدُ مَنَافٍ الَّذِي الْتَقَى   الشَّافِعِيُّ مَعَ النَّبِيِّ فِيهِ ابْنُ قُصَيِّ بْنِ كِلَابِ بْنِ   مُرَّةَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ لُؤَيٍّ بِالْهَمْزِ وَتَرْكِهِ ابْنِ غَالِبِ   بْنِ فِهْرِ بْنِ مَالِكِ بْنِ النَّضْرِ بْنِ كِنَانَةَ بْنِ خُزَيْمَةَ   بْنِ مُدْرِكَةَ بْنِ إلْيَاسَ بْنِ مُضَرَ بْنِ نِزَارِ بْنِ مَعْدِ بْنِ   عَدْنَانَ وَالْإِجْمَاعُ مُنْعَقِدٌ عَلَى هَذَا النَّسَبِ إلَى  عَدْنَانَ  وَلَيْسَ فِيمَا بَعْدَهُ إلَى آدَمَ طَرِيقٌ صَحِيحٌ فِيمَا  يُنْقَلُ  وَعَنْ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ - رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمَا - عَنْ  النَّبِيِّ -  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ - كَانَ إذَا انْتَهَى  فِي النَّسَبِ  إلَى عَدْنَانَ أَمْسَكَ ثُمَّ يَقُولُ كَذَبَ  النَّسَّابُونَ أَيْ  بَعْدَهُ اهـ خَطِيبٌ عَلَى أَبِي شُجَاعٍ وَعَبْدُ  مَنَافٍ عَاشِرُ جَدٍّ  لِلْإِمَامِ وَرَابِعُ جَدٍّ لِلنَّبِيِّ - صَلَّى  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ  وَسَلَّمَ - وَأَمَّا عَدْنَانُ فَهُوَ ثَامِنَ عَشَرَ  جَدٍّ لِلنَّبِيِّ  رَابِعٌ وَعِشْرُو جَدٍّ لِلْإِمَامِ اهـ شَيْخُنَا  (قَوْلُهُ  الشَّافِعِيِّ) نِسْبَةٌ إلَى شَافِعٍ رَابِعِ آبَائِهِ  وَإِنَّمَا نُسِبَ  إلَيْهِ لِأَنَّهُ أَكْرَمُهُمْ وَأَشْهَرُهُمْ  وَلِأَنَّهُ صَحَابِيٌّ  ابْنُ صَحَابِيٍّ فَهُوَ أَشْهَرُ مِنْ غَيْرِهِ "[6]*

*   وجاء في كتاب الإكتفاء " هو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب «1» بن هاشم-   واسمه عمرو- بن عبد مناف- واسمه المغيرة- بن قصى- واسمه زيد- بن كلاب بن   مرة بن كعب، ابن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة  بن  مدركة بن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. هذا الصحيح المجتمع  عليه  فى نسبه، وما فوق ذلك مختلف فيه. ولا خلاف فى أن عدنان من ولد  إسماعيل نبى  الله، ابن إبراهيم خليل الله، عليهما السلام، وإنما الاختلاف  فى عدد من بين  عدنان وإسماعيل من الآباء. فمقلل ومكثر. وكذلك من إبراهيم  إلى آدم عليهما  السلام، لا يعلم ذلك على حقيقته إلا الله "[7]*

*   ويقول إبن كثير " خبر عدنان جد عرب الْحجاز، وَهُوَ الذى ينتهى إِلَيْهِ   نسب النَّبِي صلى الله عَلَيْهِ وَسلم لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّ عَدْنَانَ مِنْ   سُلَالَةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ ابْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا   السَّلَامُ.وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عِدَّةِ الْآبَاءِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ   إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَلَى أَقْوَالٍ كَثِيرَة.فَأكْثر مَا قبل أَرْبَعُونَ أَبًا،   وَهُوَ الْمَوْجُودُ عِنْدَ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ، أَخَذُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِ   رِخْيَا كَاتِبِ أَرَمِيَا بْنِ حَلْقِيَا.عَلَى مَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ.وَقِيلَ   بَيْنَهُمَا ثَلَاثُونَ.وَقِيلَ عِشْرُونَ.وَقِيلَ خَمْسَةَ  عَشَرَ.وَقِيلَ  عَشَرَةٌ.وَقِيلَ تِسْعَةٌ.وَقِيلَ سَبْعَةٌ.وَقِيلَ إِنَّ  أَقَلَّ مَا  قِيلَ فِي ذَلِكَ أَرْبَعَةٌ، لِمَا رَوَاهُ مُوسَى بْنُ  يَعْقُوبَ، عَنْ  عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ زَمْعَةَ الزَّمْعِيِّ،  عَنْ عَمَّتِهِ،  عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ، عَنِ النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ " معد بن عدنان ابْن أدد بن زند بن  اليرى بْنِ أَعْرَاقِ  الثَّرَى ".قَالَتْ أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ: فَزَنْدٌ هُوَ  الهميسع.واليرى هُوَ  نابت، وَأَعْرَاقُ الثَّرَى هُوَ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ.لِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ  ابْرَاهِيمَ، وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمْ  تَأْكُلْهُ النَّارُ كَمَا أَنَّ  النَّارَ لَا تَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى.قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ: لَا نَعْرِفُ  زَنْدًا إِلَّا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ،  وَزَنْدُ بْنُ الْجَوْنِ، وَهُوَ  أَبُو دُلَامَةَ الشَّاعِرُ. قَالَ  الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ  السُّهَيْلِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ  الْأَئِمَّةِ: مُدَّةُ مَا بَيْنَ  عَدْنَانَ إِلَى زَمَنِإِسْمَاعِيلَ  أَكْثَرُ مِنْ أَنْ يَكُونَ  بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَبَاءٍ أَوْ عشرَة  أَو عشرُون، وَذَلِكَ أَن معد  ابْن عدنان كَانَ عمره زمن بخْتنصر اثنتى  عَشْرَةَ سَنَةً.وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ  أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى  فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَرْمِيَاءَ  بْنِ بَنِي دُبِّ بْنِ جُرْهُمٍ،  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِ،  ثُمَّ عَادَ بَعْدَ أَنْ هَدَأَتِ  الْفِتَنُ وَتَمَحَّضَتْ جَزِيرَةُ  الْعَرَبِ، وَكَانَ رِخْيَا كَاتِبُ  أَرْمِيَاءَ قَدْ كَتَبَ نَسَبَهُ فِي  كِتَابٍ عِنْدَهُ لِيَكُونَ فِي  خِزَانَةِ أَرْمِيَاءَ فَيَحْفَظُ نَسَبَ  مَعَدٍّ كَذَلِكَ.وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ.وَلِهَذَا كَرِهَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ رَفْعَ النِّسَبِ  إِلَى مَا بَعْدَ عَدْنَانَ.قَالَ  السُّهَيْلِيُّ: وَإِنَّمَا تَكَلَّمْنَا  فِي رَفْعِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْسَابِ  عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَرَى ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ  يَكْرَهْهُ، كَابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  وَالْبُخَارِيِّ، وَالزُّبَيْرِ بْنِ  بَكَّارٍ، وَالطَّبَرِيِّ،  وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ.وَأَمَّا  مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ  سُئِلَ عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَرْفَعُ نَسَبَهُ  إِلَى آدَمَ فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ،  وَقَالَ لَهُ: مِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ عِلْمُ  ذَلِكَ؟ ! فَقِيلَ لَهُ: فَإِلَى  إِسْمَاعِيلَ؟ فَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا،  وَقَالَ: وَمَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ  بِهِ! وَكَرِهَ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُرْفَعَ فِي  نَسَبِ الْأَنْبِيَاءِ، مِثْلَ  أَنْ يُقَالَ: ابْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ فَلَانِ  بْنِ فُلَانٍ.هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ  الْمُعَيْطِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ.قَالَ: وَقَول  مَالك هَذَا نَحْو مَا رُوِيَ  عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ  قَالَ: مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا  يَعْرِفُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ. وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ: بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ ثَلَاثُونَ أَبَا لَا  يُعْرَفُونَ. وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ  عَبَّاسٍ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا  بَلَغَ عَدْنَانَ يَقُولُ: كَذَبَ  النَّسَّابُونَ. مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ  ثَلَاثًا.وَالْأَصَحُّ عَنِ ابْنِ  مَسْعُودٍ مِثْلُهُ.وَقَالَ عمر بن  الْخطاب: إِنَّمَا ننسب إِلَى  عدنان.وَقَالَ أَبُو عمر بن عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ  فِي كِتَابِهِ: " الْإِنْبَاهِ  فِي مَعْرِفَةِ قَبَائِلِ الرُّوَاةِ ":  رَوَى ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ عَنْ أَبِي  الْأَسْوَدِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عُرْوَةَ  بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ: مَا  وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ  عَدْنَانَ وَلَا مَا وَرَاءَ  قَحْطَانَ إِلَّا تَخَرُّصًا.وَقَالَ أَبُو  الْأسود: سَمِعت أَبَا بكر  سُلَيْمَان بن أَبى خَيْثَمَة، وَكَانَ مِنْ  أَعْلَمِ قُرَيْشٍ  بِأَشْعَارِهِمْ وَأَنْسَابِهِمْ، يَقُولُ: مَا  وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ  مَا وَرَاءَ مَعَدِّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ فِي  شِعْرِ شَاعِرٍ وَلَا عِلْمِ  عَالِمٍ.قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ  مِنَ السَّلَفِ مِنْهُمْ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ وَعَمْرُو بن  مَيْمُون الازدي وَمُحَمَّدُ  بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ إِذَا تَلَوْا  (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) (1)  قَالُوا: كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ.قَالَ  أَبُو عُمَرَ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ:  وَالْمَعْنَى عِنْدَنَا فِي هَذَا غَيْرُ  مَا ذَهَبُوا، وَالْمُرَادُ  أَنَّ مَنِ ادَّعَى إِحْصَاءَ بَنِي آدَمَ  فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ، وَأَمَّا  أَنْسَابُ الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ  أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا  وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا  جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ  قَبَائِلِهَا، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي بَعْضِ  فُرُوعِ ذَلِكَ.قَالَ أَبُو  عُمَرَ: وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا  الشَّأْنِ فِي نَسَبِ  عَدْنَانَ قَالُوا: عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدَدَ، ابْن  مُقَوَّمِ، بْنِ نَاحُورَ  بْنِ تَيْرَحَ، بْنِ يَعْرُبَ، بن يشجب، بن  نابت، بن إِسْمَاعِيل، ابْن  إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا  السَّلَامُ.وَهَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ يَسَارَ فِي  السِّيرَةِ.قَالَ ابْنُ  هِشَامٍ: وَيُقَالُ عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدٍّ.يَعْنِي  عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدِّ،  بْنِ أُدَدَ.ثُمَّ سَاقَ أَبُو عمر بَقِيَّة  النّسَب إِلَى آدم. وَأَمَّا  الْأَنْسَابُ إِلَى عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سَائِرِ  قَبَائِلِ الْعَرَبِ  فَمَحْفُوظَةٌ شَهِيرَةٌ جِدًّا، لَا يَتَمَارَى  فِيهَا  اثْنَانِ.وَالنَّسَبُ النَّبَوِيُّ إِلَيْهِ أَظْهَرُ وَأَوْضَحُ  مِنْ  فَلَقِ الصُّبْحِ، وَقَدْ وَرَدَ حَدِيثٌ مَرْفُوعٌ بِالنَّصِّ  عَلَيْهِ،  كَمَا سَنُورِدُهُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ بَعْدَ الْكَلَامِ عَلَى  قَبَائِلِ  الْعَرَبِ وَذِكْرِ أَنْسَابِهَا وَانْتِظَامِهَا فِي سِلْكِ  النَّسَبِ  الشَّرِيفِ وَالْأَصْلِ الْمُنِيفِ.إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى  وَبِهِ  الثِّقَةُ وَعَلَيْهِ التُّكْلَانُ، وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ  إِلَّا  بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ. "[8]*

*   وجاء في الشمائل الشريفة " كَانَ إِذا انتسب لم يُجَاوز فِي نسبته معد بن   عدنان بن أدد ثمَّ يمسك وَيَقُول كذب النسابون قَالَ الله تَعَالَى   {وقرونا بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} ابْن سعد عَن ابْن عَبَّاس ض ، كَانَ إِذا انتسب   لم يُجَاوز فِي نسبه معد بن عدنان بن أدد بِضَم الْهمزَة ودال مُهْملَة   مَفْتُوحَة ثمَّ يمسك عَمَّا زَاد وَيَقُول كذب النسابون قَالَ الله   تَعَالَى {وقرونا بَين ذَلِك كثيرا} ، قَالَ ابْن عَبَّاس لَو شَاءَ أَن   يُعلمهُ لعلمه قَالَ ابْن سيد النَّاس وَلَا خلاف أَن عدنان من ولد   إِسْمَاعِيل وَإِنَّمَا الْخلاف فِي عدد من بَين عدنان وَإِسْمَاعِيل من   الْآبَاء فمقل ومكثر وَكَذَا من إِبْرَاهِيم إِلَى آدم لَا يُعلمهُ على   حَقِيقَته إِلَّا الله تَعَالَى ابْن سعد فِي الطَّبَقَات عَن ابْن عَبَّاس   وَرَوَاهُ عَنهُ أَيْضا فِي مُسْند الفردوس لَكِن قَالَ السُّهيْلي   الْأَصَح أَن هَذَا من قَول ابْن مَسْعُود "[9]*

*   وجاء في المواهب اللدنية بالمنح المحمدية " ويرحم الله القائل:وكم أب قد   علا بابن ذرى شرف ... كما علت برسول الله عدنان ، وعن ابن عباس أنه- صلى   الله عليه وسلم- كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز معد بن عدنان، ثم يمسك ويقول: «كذب   النسابون- مرتين أو ثلاثا-» «1» رواه فى مسند الفردوس. لكن قال السهيلى:   الأصح فى هذا الحديث أنه من قول ابن مسعود ، وقال غيره: كان ابن مسعود إذا   قرأ قوله تعالى: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَؤُا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ   قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا   يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ «2» قال: كذب النسابون، يعنى أنهم يدعون علم   الأنساب ونفى الله علمها عن العباد. ، وروى عن عمر أنه قال: إنما ينتسب إلى   عدنان وما فوق ذلك لا ندرى ما هو ، وعن ابن عباس: بين عدنان وإسماعيل   ثلاثون أبا لا يعرفون. ، وعن عروة بن الزبير: ما وجدنا أحدا يعرف بعد معد   بن عدنان ، وسئل مالك- رحمه الله- عن الرجل يرفع نسبه إلى آدم، فكره ذلك،   وقال من أخبره بذلك؟ وكذا روى عنه فى رفع نسب الأنبياء- عليهم الصلاة   والسلام-فالذى ينبغى لنا: الإعراض عما فوق عدنان، لما فيه من التخليط   والتغيير للألفاظ، وعواصة تلك الأسماء، مع قلة الفائدة. "[10]*

*   وفي سُبل الهدي والرشاد " قد قدّمنا أن ما سبق هو النسب الصحيح المجمع   عليه في نسب سيدنا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأن ما بين عدنان إلى   إسماعيل فيه اضطراب شديد واختلاف متفاوت حتى أعرض الأكثر عن سياق النسب بين   عدنان وإسماعيل. ولكن لا خلاف أن عدنان من ذرية إسماعيل. وإنما الخلاف في   عدد ما بينهما. وقد اختلف النسّابون في ذلك، فذهب جماعة إلى إنه لا يعرف.   ومما استدلوا به ما رواه ابن سعد إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا   انتسب لم يجاوز في نسبه معد بن عدنان بن أدد، ثم يمسك ثم يقول: كذب   النسّابون وقال ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما: لو شاء رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم أن يعلمه لعلمه. وأجيب بأن هشاماً وأباه متروكان. وقال  السّهيلي:  الأصح في هذا الحديث أنه من قول ابن مسعود. والقائلون: بأنه  معروف اختلفوا  فقيل: بين عدنان وإسماعيل أربعة وقيل: سبعة وقيل: ثمانية.  وقيل: تسعة.  وقيل: عشرة. وقيل: خمسة عشر. وقيل: عشرون. وقيل: ثلاثون:  وقيل: ثمانية  وثلاثون. وقيل: تسعة وثلاثون. وقيل: أربعون. وقيل: أحد  وأربعون. وقيل: غير  ذلك وبسط الكلام على ذلك ابن جرير وابن حبّان وابن  مسعود في تواريخهم  وغيرهم ولا حاجة بنا إلى ذلك وقال الحافظ رحمه الله  تعالى: الذي ترجّح في  نظري أن الاعتماد على ما قال ابن إسحاق أولى. قلت:  وصححه أبو الفضل العراقي  في ألفيّة السيرة.قال الحافظ: وأولى منه ما رواه  الطبراني والحاكم عن أم  سلمة رضي الله تعالى عنها قالت: سمعت رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:  معد بن عدنان بن أدد بن زند بن اليرى بن أعراق  الثّرى. قالت: ثم قرأ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ  عاداً [الْأُولى] وَثَمُودَ  ... وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً لا  يعلمهم إلا الله تعالى. قالت:  وأعراق الثرى: إسماعيل. وزند: هميسع. ويرى:  نبت. قلت: وصححه الحاكم وأقره  الذهبي. وقال الحافظ نور الدين الهيثمي في  مجمع الزوائد (انتهى) رواه  الطبراني في الصغير وفيه عبد العزيز بن عمران [  (1) ] من ذرية عبد الرحمن  ابن عوف [ (2) ] وقد ضعّفه البخاري وجماعة،  وذكره ابن حبان في الثقات  انتهى. وزند والد أدد بزاي معجمة فنون فدال  مهملة قال الدارقطني رحمه الله  تعالى: لا نعلم زنداً إلا في هذا الحديث  وزند بن الجون وهو أبو دلامة [ (3)  ] الشاعر. واليرى بمثناة تحتية فراء  خفيفة مفتوحين قال الحافظ في التبصير:  واليرى: شجر طيّب الرائحة. انتهى.  والثّرى: بمثلثة فراء لقب إسماعيل لقب  بذلك لأنه ابن إبراهيم، وإبراهيم لم  تأكله النار، كما أن النار لا تأكل  الثرى والله تعالى أعلم. قال الحافظ  رحمه الله تعالى: فعلى هذا يكون معد بن  عدنان كما قال بعضهم: كان في عهد  موسى لا في عهد عيسى صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وهذا أولى، لأن عدد الآباء بين  نبينا وبين عدنان نحو العشرين فيبعد كل  البعد مع كون المدة التي بين نبينا  وبين عيسى كانت ستمائة سنة مع ما عرف من  طول أعمارهم أن يكون معد في زمن  عيسى. وإنما رجّح من رجح كون بين عدنان  وإسماعيل العدد الكثير استبعادهم  أن يكون بين معد وهو في عصر عيسى بن مريم  وبين إسماعيل أربعة آباء أو خمسة  مع طول المدة، وما فرّوا منه وقعوا في  نظيره كما أشرت إليه. والأقرب: ما  حرّرته وهو إن ثبت أن معد بن عدنان كان  في زمن عيسى فالمعتمد أن يكون بينه  وبين إسماعيل العدد الكثير من الآباء،  وإن كان في زمن موسى فالمعتمد أن  ما بينهما العدد القليل. انتهى كلام  الحافظ رحمه الله تعالى. وقد تقدم في  ترجمة معدّ أن أولاده أغاروا على عسكر  موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام. قال  السهيلي: وحديث أم سلمة أصح شيء روي في هذا  الباب. ثم قال: وليس هو عندي  بمعارض لما تقدم من قوله: «كذب النسابون» ولا  لقول عمر، لأنه حديث متأوّل  يحتمل أن يكون قوله ابن اليرى بن أعراق الثرى  كما قال: «كلكم بنو آدم وآدم  من تراب» لا يريد أن الهميسع ومن دونه ابن  لإسماعيل لصلبه، ولا بد من هذا  التأويل أو غيره، لأن أصحاب الأخبار لا  يختلفون في بعد المدة بين عدنان  وإبراهيم، ويستحيل في العادة أن يكون  بينهما أربعة آباء أو سبعة كما ذكر  ابن إسحاق، أو عشرة أو عشرون، فإن المدة  أطول من ذلك كله. وذلك أن معد بن  عدنان كان في مدة بخت نصّر ابن اثنتي  عشرة سنة. قال الطبري. قلت: وإذا  تأملت الكلام السابق للحافظ تبيّن لك  الجواب عن السهيلي. قال الجوّاني  رحمه الله تعالى: وسبب الخلاف في النسب  أنه قد جاء أن العرب لم يكونوا  أصحاب كتب يرجعون إليها، وإنما كانوا يرجعون  إلى حفظ بعضهم من بعض، فمن  ذلك حدث الاختلاف. انتهى. وإذا علم ما تقرّر  فهذه فوائد تتعلق بالأسماء  الآتية: الأولى: قال ابن دريد: ما بعد عدنان  أسماء سريانية لا يوضّحها  الاشتقاق. الثانية: قال الحافظ محمد بن علي  التوزري الشهير بابن المصري  رحمه الله تعالى في شرحه على القصيدة  الشقراطيسية وهو في ست مجلدات كبار  في وقف خزانة المحمودية: ما كان من هذه  الأسماء العجمية على أربعة أحرف  فصاعداً فلا خلاف أن منعه من الصرف للعجمة  والتعريف. وما كان منها على ثلاثة   أحرف فإما أن يكون متحرك الوسط فحكمه حكم الأول، وإما أن يكون ساكن الوسط   كنوح ويرد فحكمه الصرف على المشهور. الثالثة: قال الحافظ في الفتح بعد أن   ساق نسب سيدنا إبراهيم إلى نوح صلى الله عليهما وسلم كما سيأتي: لا يختلف   جمهور أهل النسب ولا أهل الكتاب في ذلك إلا في النطق ببعض هذه الأسماء.  نعم  ساق ابن حبان في أول تاريخه خلاف ذلك وهو شاذ انتهى. وقال ابن دريد:  في  كتاب الاشتقاق: وأما نسب إبراهيم إلى آدم عليهما الصلاة والسلام فصحيح  لا  خلاف فيه لأنه منزّل في التوراة مذكور فيها نسبهم ومبلغ أعمارهم. وقال   الجوّاني في المقدمة: النسب فيما بين آدم وإسماعيل عليهما الصلاة والسلام   صحيح لا خلاف فيه بينهم ولا خلاف إلا في أسماء الآباء لأجل نقل الألسنة.   الرابعة: اختلف العلماء في كراهة رفع النسب إلى آدم صلى الله عليه وسلم:   فذهب ابن إسحاق وابن جرير وغيرهما إلى جوازه، وأما الإمام مالك رضي الله   تعالى عنه فسئل عن الرجل يرفع نسبه إلى آدم فكره ذلك، فقيل له: فإلى   إسماعيل؟ فأنكر ذلك أيضاً. وقال: من يخبره به! وكره أيضاً أن يرفع في نسب   الأنبياء: مثل أن يقول إبراهيم بن فلان بن فلان. قال: ومن يخبره به؟ لنقله   في الروض عن كتاب عبد الله بن محمد بن حسين المنسوب إلى المعيطي. ابن أد   أدّ بضم الهمزة وتشديد الدال المهملة قال أبو عمر: كل الطرق تقول: عدنان بن   أدد إلا طائفة فقالوا: عدنان بن أد بن أدد. قال في «الغرر» والظاهر أنه  من  مادة أدد. وأمّه النعجاء بنت عمرو بنت تبّع سعد ذي قائش الحميري. ابن  أدد  أدد بهمزة مضمومة ثم دالين مهملتين الأولى مفتوحة. وفي مادته وجوه:  أحدها.  فعل من الودّ قلبت واوه همزة لانضمامها أولا كما قيل في وجوه ووقت.  ذكره  جماعة. قال ابن السرّاج: وليس معد ولا كعمر. قال السهيلي: وهو ظاهر  قول  سيبويه. الثاني: أن يكون من الأد وهو من الأمر العظيم والداهية من  قوله  تعالى: لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئاً إِدًّا. الثالث: أن يكون من قولهم:  أددت  الثوب إذا مددته. الرابع: أن يكون من قولهم أدّت الإبل: إذا خرجت.  ذكره ابن  الأنباري في الزهر والزجاجي في مختصره. وعلى الوجه الثاني يجوز  أن يكون من  الأد بالفتح وقد قرئ به في الآية شاذاً وفسره أبو عمرو بن  العلاء رحمه  الله تعالى بالعظيم. وأمه حيّة بحاء مهملة فمثناة تحتية  القحطانية قال  الحافظ في التبصير: كل من جاء على هذه الصورة من النساء فهو  بالياء المثناة  من تحت إلا أخت يحي بن أكثم فإنها بالخاء المعجمة والنون،  وإلا أم مريم  ابنة عمران وإنها بالمهملة والنون. ابن اليسع اليسع باسم  النبي المرسل. وقد  قالوا فيه إنه بهمزة وصل تفتح في الابتداء ولام ساكنة  ومثناة تحتية  مفتوحة. ويقال اللّيسع بلام مشددة مفتوحة وياء ساكنة. وبذلك  قرأ حمزة  والكسائي وخلف في سورة الأنعام وص. وبالأول قرأ الجمهور وقال في  المطالع:  وهو اسم عجمي ممنوع من الصرف وقيل عربي وقيل له اليسع لسعة علمه  أو لسعيه  في الحق. ابن الهميسع الهميسع: قال الجوهري: الهميسع بالفتح:  الرجل القوي.  قال الجوّاني: بفتح الهاء على وزن السّميدع قال: وأكثر الناس  يروونه بضم  الهاء. والصواب الفتح. قال السهيلي، وتفسيره الضّراع. وأمه  حارثة بنت مرداس  بن زرعة ذي رعين الحميري. ابن سلامان سلامان: لم أقف له  على ترجمة. ابن  نبت نبت بفتح النون ويقال نابت. قاله الأمير أبو نصر بن  ماكولا رحمه الله  تعالى في باب نابت بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم. قال: ويقال بل  هو نابت بن سلامان  بن حمل ابن قيذار بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم. وهذا القول  الأخير خلاف ما ذكره  الجوّاني في النسب فإنه قال: عدنان بن أد بن أدد بن  اليسع بن الهميسع بن  سلامان بن نبت فقدم سلامان على نبت. وكذا نقله ابن  الجوزي في التلقيح. وأمه  هامة بنت زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ بن يشجب بن يعرب بن  قحطان. ابن حمل حمل بفتح  المهملة والميم آخره لام. وأمه العاضرية بنت  مالك الجرهمي. ابن قيذار  قيذار بالذال المعجمة ويقال قيذر بفتح الذال  وضمها قال السهيلي: وتفسيره  صاحب الإبل وذلك أنه كان صاحب إبل إسماعيل.  وقال في موضع آخر: وذكر من وجه  قوي عن نسّاب العرب أن نسب عدنان يرجع إلى  قيذار بن إسماعيل وأن قيذار كان  الملك في زمانه ومعنى قيذار الملك إذا  قهر. وقال الجواني: افترق ولد  إسماعيل في أقطار الأرض فدخلوا في قبائل  العرب. ودرج بعضهم فلم يثبت  النسّابون لهم نسباً إلا ما كان من ولد قيذار،  ونشر الله تعالى ذرية  إسماعيل الذين تكلّموا بلسانه من ولد قيذار ابنه  أبي العرب. وأمه: قال  الجوّاني: هالة بنت الحارث بنت مضاض الجرهمي. وقيل  غير ذلك. ابن مقوم مقوّم  بضم الميم. واختلف في واوه، ففي نسخة صحيحة من  السيرة قرئت على أبي محمد  ابن النحاس راويها: على الواو شدة وفتحة وتحتها  كسرة وفوق الواو بخط  الجوّاني: معاً. وقال العسكري رحمه الله تعالى بفتح  الواو وهكذا قرأته على  ابن دريد بالفتح وقال التّوزري رحمه الله تعالى  بكسر الواو. ابن ناحور  ناحور: بنون وحاء مهملة من النحر إن كان عربياً.  ابن تيرح تيرح بمثناة  فوقية مفتوحة فتحتية مثناة ساكنة فراء مفتوحة مهملة  وزن جعفر. قال السهيلي:  وهو فيعل من الترحة إن كان عربياً والتّرح: ضد  السرور. ويقال تارح بألف  بدل الياء. ابن يعرب يعرب: بمثناة تحتية فعين  مهملة ساكنة فراء مضمومة فباء  موحدة غير مصروف. قال ابن دريد مشتق من  قولهم أعرب في كلامه إذا أفصح. أو  من قولهم أعرب عن نفسه إذا أفصح عنها  وتعقّب بأن يعرب لا يكون من أعرب. ابن  يشجب يشجب بمثناة تحتية مفتوحة فشين  معجمة ساكنة فجيم مضمومة فباء موحدة  قال الحافظ التوزري: من الشّجب وهو  الهلاك وسمّي به لأن العرب تسمي  بالألفاظ المكروهة تفاؤلاً بذلك للأعداء.  ابن نابت نابت بالنون اسم فاعل من  نبت. ابن إسماعيل إسماعيل باللام وفيه  لغة أخرى وهو إسماعين بالنون. حكاه  الإمام النووي رحمه الله تعالى في  تهذيبه." [11]*

*   وجاء في كتاب السيرة الحلبية " وعن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما «أن   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز معد بن عدنان بن أدد، ثم   يمسك ويقول: كذب النسابون مرتين أو ثلاثا» .قال البيهقي: والأصح أن ذلك:  أي  قوله «كذب النسابون» من قول ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه: أي لا من قوله صلى   الله عليه وسلم.أقول: والدليل على ذلك ما جاء: كان ابن مسعود إذا قرأ  قوله  تعالى: أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَؤُا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ  نُوحٍ  وَعادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ  إِلَّا  اللَّهُ [إبراهيم: الآية 9] قال: كذب النسابون، يعني الذين يدعون  علم  الأنساب، ونفى الله تعالى علمها عن العباد. ولا مانع أن يكون هذا  القول صدر  منه صلى الله عليه وسلم أولا ثم تابعه ابن مسعود عليه.وقد يقال:  هذه  الرواية تقتضي إما الزيادة على المجمع عليه، وإما النقص عنه:أي زيادة  أدد  أو نقص عدنان، فهي مخالفة لما قبلها.وفي كلام بعضهم أن بين عدنان  وأدد أد،  فيقال عدنان بن أد بن أدد قيل له أدد لأنه كان مديد الصوت، وكان  طويل العز  والشرف.قيل وهو أول من تعلم الكتابة: أي العربية من ولد إسمعيل،  وتقدم أن  الصحيح أن أول من كتب نزار. وانظر هل يشكل على ذلك ما رواه  الهيثم بن عدي  أن الناقل لهذه الكتابة يعني العربية من الحيرة إلى الحجاز  حرب بن أمية بن  عبد شمس. وقد يقال: الأولية إضافية: أي من قريش وعدنان،  سمي بذلك، قيل لأن  أعين الإنس والجن كانت إليه ناظرة.قال بعضهم: اختلف  الناس فيما بين عدنان  وإسمعيل من الآباء، فقيل سبعة، وقيل تسعة، وقيل خمسة  عشر، وقيل أربعون،  والله أعلم، قال الله عز وجل وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ  كَثِيراً [الفرقان:  الآية 38] أي لا يكاد يحاط بها، فقد جاء «كان ما بين  آدم ونوح عليهما  السلام عشرة قرون، وبين نوح وإبراهيم عليهما السلام عشرة  قرون» .وعن ابن  عباس رضي الله عنهما أن مدة الدنيا: أي من آدم عليه السلام  سبعة آلاف سنة:  أي وقد مضى منها قبل وجود النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة  آلاف وسبعمائة  وأربعون سنة. وعن أبي خيثمة وثمانمائة سنة. قلت: وفي كلام  بعضهم من خلق آدم  إلى بعثة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسة آلاف سنة  وثمانمائة سنة  وثلاثون سنة. وقد جاء عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما من  طرق صحاح أنه  قال «الدنيا سبعة أيام كل يوم ألف سنة، وبعث رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم  في آخر يوم منها» .وفي كلام الحافظ السيوطي: دلت الأحاديث  والآثار على أن  مدة هذه الأمة تزيد على الألف سنة، ولا تبلغ الزيادة  خمسمائة سنة أصلا،  وإنما تزيد بنحو أربعمائة سنة تقريبا وما اشتهر على  ألسنة الناس أن النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم لا يمكث في قبره أكثر من ألف سنة  باطل لا أصل له، هذا  كلامه. وقوله لا تبلغ الزيادة خمسمائة سنة، هل  يخالفه ما أخرجه أبو داود  «لن يعجز الله أن يؤخر هذه الأمة نصف يوم يعني  خمسمائة سنة» .وفي كلام  بعضهم قد أكثر المنجمون في تقدير مدة الدنيا. فقال  بعضهم عمرها سبعة آلاف  سنة بعدد النجوم السيارة أي وهي سبعة. وبعضهم اثنا  عشر ألف سنة بعدد  البروج. وبعضهم بثلاثمائة ألف وستون ألفا بعدد درجات  الفلك، وكلها تحكمات  عقلية لا دليل عليها. وفي كلام الشيخ محيي الدين بن  العربي: أكمل الله خلق  الموجودات من الجمادات والنباتات والحيوان بعد  انتهاء خلق العالم الطبيعي  بإحدى وسبعين ألف سنة، ثم خلق الله الدنيا بعد  أن انقضى من مدة خلق العالم  الطبيعي أربع وخمسون ألف سنة. ثم خلق الله  تعالى الآخرة يعني الجنة والنار  بعد الدنيا بتسعة آلاف سنة، ولم يجعل الله  تعالى للجنة والنار أمدا ينتهي  إليه بقاؤهما فلهما الدوام. قال: وخلق  الله تعالى طينة آدم بعد أن مضى من  عمر الدنيا سبع عشرة ألف سنة، ومن عمر  الآخرة التي لا نهاية لها في الدوام  ثمانية آلاف سنة وخلق الله تعالى  الجان في الأرض قبل آدم بستين ألف سنة: أي  ولعل هذا هو المعنى بقول بعضهم:  خلق الله قبل آدم خلقا في صورة البهائم،  ثم أماتهم قبل، وهم الجن والبن  والطم والرم والحس والبس فأفسدوا في الأرض  وسفكوا الدماء كما سيأتي. قال  الشيخ محيي الدين: وقد طفت بالكعبة مع قوم لا  أعرفهم، فقال لي واحد منهم:  أما تعرفني؟ فقلت لا، قال: أنا من أجدادك  الأول، فقلت له: كم لك منذ مت؟  قال لي بضع وأربعون ألف سنة فقلت: ليس لآدم  هذا القدر من السنين، فقال لي:  عن أي آدم تقول عن هذا الأقرب إليك، أم عن  غيره؟ فتذكرت حديثا روي عن  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم «إن الله خلق مائة ألف  آدم» فقلت: قد يكون ذلك  الجد الذي نسبتي إليه من أولئك، والتاريخ في ذلك  مجهول مع حدوث العالم بلا  شك هذا كلامه. وفي كلام الشيخ عبد الوهاب  الشعراني: وكان وهب بن منبه رضي  الله تعالى عنه يقول: سأل بنو إسرائيل  المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام أن  يحيي لهم سام بن نوح عليهما الصلاة والسلام،  فقال: أروني قبره، فوقف على  قبره وقال: يا سام قم بإذن الله تعالى، فقام  وإذا رأسه ولحيته بيضاء، فقال  إنك مت وشعرك أسود، فقال: لما سمعت النداء  ظننت أنها القيامة فشاب رأسي  ولحيتي الآن، فقال له عيسى عليه السلام: كم لك  من السنين ميت؟ قال خمسة  آلاف سنة، إلى الآن لم تذهب عني حرارة طلوع روحي.  وسبب الاختلاف فيما بين  عدنان وآدم أن قدماء العرب لم يكونوا أصحاب كتب  يرجعون إليها، وإنما كانوا  يرجعون إلى حفظ بعضهم من بعض، ولعله لا يخالفه  ما تقدم من أن أول من كتب  معد أو نزار. وفي كلام سبط ابن الجوزي أن سبب  الاختلاف المذكور اختلاف  اليهود، فإنهم اختلفوا اختلافا متفاوتا فيما بين  آدم ونوح وفيما بين  الأنبياء من السنين. قال ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى  عنهما: لو شاء رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يعلمه لعلمه: أي لو أراد أن  يعلم ذلك للناس لعلمه  لهم، وهذا أولى من يعلمه بفتح الياء وسكون العين.  وذكر ابن الجوزي أن بين  آدم ونوح شيثا وإدريس، وبين نوح وإبراهيم هود  وصالح، وبين إبراهيم وموسى  بن عمران إسمعيل وإسحق ولوط وهو ابن أخت إبراهيم  وكان كاتبا لإبراهيم،  وشعيب وكان يقال له خطيب الأنبياء ويعقوب ويوسف، ولد  يوسف ليعقوب، وله من  العمر إحدى وتسعون سنة، وكان فراقه له وليوسف من  العمر ثماني عشرة سنة  وبقيا مفترقين إحدى وعشرين سنة، وبقيا مجتمعين بعد  ذلك سبع عشرة سنة هذا.  وفي الإتقان: ألقي يوسف في الجب وهو ابن ثنتي عشرة  سنة، ولقي أباه بعد  الثمانين، وعاش مائة وعشرين سنة، وكان كاتبا للعزيز. " [12]*

*   وجاء في كتاب خاتم النبيين " يذكر المؤرخون للسيرة الطاهرة، سيرة خير   الأنام محمد صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم أنه من ولد إسماعيل بن إبراهيم، ولكن   لا تعرف سلسلة النسب كاملة إليه، بل إن التاريخ لا يحفظ إلا عشرين منها،   فهو محمد بن عبد الله، بن عبد المطلب، واسمه شيبة الحمد، بن هاشم واسمه   عمرو، ابن عبد مناف، واسمه المغيرة، ابن قصى واسمه زيد بن كلاب بن مرة بن   كعب بن لؤى بن غالب بن فهر، ابن مالك، بن النضر، بن كنانة، بن خزيمة، بن   مدركة، بن إلياس، بن مضر، بن نزار، بن معد، بن عدنان. وهذا التعريف بنسبه   الكريم، هو المجمع عليه بين كتاب السيرة، ولقد كان ذلك التعريف كما تدل   الرواية عن ابن عباس رضى الله تعالى عنهما، فقد كان يقول: «كان النبى صلى   الله تعالى عليه وسلم إذا انتهى إلى عدنان أمسك، ثم يقول: كذب النسابون،   قال الله تعالى: وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً «1» . وإن هذا الخبر   المنسوب للنبى عليه الصلاة والسلام يدل على صدق تلك السلسلة الكريمة أبا عن   جد إلى أن ينتهى إلى عدنان، وإن حفظ النبى لهؤلاء فقط يدل على   أمرين:أولهما- الشك فيمن فوقهم، وأنه لم يصل إليه عن طريق صحيح، وأنه وصل   إلى الناس عن طريق النسابين، وأن النسابين قد يدفعهم الفخر إلى الكذب   والافتراء.ثانيهما: أنه يدل على صدق هذا النسب، فما كان النبى صلّى الله   عليه وسلّم ليقول إلا حقا فهو الصادق الأمين، ويظهر أن ذلك القدر من النسب   الرفيع هو الذى كان معلوما فى حكم المتواتر، أو المشهور عند العرب، وغيره   موضع شك، والقول فيه رجم بالغيب، وأخذ بالتوهم أو الظن، وإن الظن لا يغنى   من الحق شيئا.وما كان أولئك معروفين إلا لأنهم أثرت عنهم ماثر، صارت مفاخر   لذرياتهم، وإن كان النبى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم يفخر قط بنسبه. ومع ذلك  هو  من خيار الأقوام، فقد قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: «ولدت من خيار من خيار  من  خيار» فهو يذكر الخير فيهم، ومكان الشرف فى أسلافه، ويمتنع من أن  يستعالى  بهم، والتفاخر استعلاء واستطالة بالنسب، وقد يكون فيه شحناء،  والشحناء ليست  من شأنه صلى الله تعالى عليه وسلم. "[13]*

*   وجاء في منتهى السؤال " وقد كان رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم إذا   انتسب.. لم يجاوز في نسبته معدّ بن عدنان بن أدد، ثمّ يمسك ويقول: «كذب   النّسّابون» ؛ قال الله تعالى (وَقُرُوناً بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً)   [الفرقان: 38] .وهذا النّسب أشرف الأنساب على الإطلاق.فعن العبّاس ...(وقد   كان رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلم إذا انتسب) - أي: ذكر نسبه- (لم يجاوز   في نسبته معدّ بن عدنان بن أدد) - بضمّ الهمزة ودال مهملة مفتوحة- (ثمّ   يمسك) عما زاد؛ توطئة لقوله (ويقول: «كذب النّسّابون» ) أي: الرافعون النسب   إلى آدم، يقولها مرتين أو ثلاثا. رواه في «مسند الفردوس» ؛ عن ابن عبّاس   رضي الله تعالى عنهما مرفوعا. لكن قال السّهيلي: الأصحّ في هذا الحديث  أنّه  من قول عبد الله بن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه. وقال غيره: كان ابن  مسعود  رضي الله عنه إذا قرأ قوله تعالى (أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَؤُا  الَّذِينَ  مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَالَّذِينَ  مِنْ  بَعْدِهِمْ لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) [9/ إبراهيم] قال: كذب   النسّابون. يعني: أنّهم يدّعون علم الأنساب، ونفى الله علمها عن العباد   بقوله (لا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ) [9/ إبراهيم] ، و (قال الله تعالى)   في سورة الفرقان ((وَقُرُوناً) - أقواما- (بَيْنَ ذلِكَ كَثِيراً) (38)  لا  يعلمهم إلا الله (وهذا النّسب أشرف الأنساب على الإطلاق، ف) - قد روى   الترمذيّ وقال: حديث حسن؛ (عن العبّاس) بن عبد المطّلب أبي الفضل الهاشمي،   عمّ النبي صلّى الله عليه وسلم، كان أسنّ من رسول الله صلّى الله عليه  وسلم  بسنتين؛ أو ثلاث "[14]*

*   وجاء في كتاب السيرة النبوة والدعوة في العهد المكي " و"عدنان" أول من   كسا الكعبة، وكان الناس يعرفون أن نبيا سيخرج من صلبه، ويكنى بأبي معد. وقد   سبق الإشارة إلى إجماع النسابين على معرفة نسب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   إلى عدنان، وأن عدنان من نسل إسماعيل عليه السلام، إلا أنهم يختلفون في  عدد  آباء عدنان إلى إسماعيل عليه السلام؛ ولذلك أكتفي هنا بذكر نسبه صلى  الله  عليه وسلم إلى عدنان مع تأكيد أن عدنان من ولد إسماعيل عليه السلام،  فلقد  روى ابن سعد أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا انتسب لم يجاوز في  نسبه  عدنان، ثم يمسك، ثم يقول: "كذب النسابون" 2، ويرى السهيلي أن هذا  الحديث من  قول ابن مسعود، ويقول عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه: إنما ننتسب  إلى عدنان،  وما فوق ذلك لا ندري ما هو3. "[15]*
* [1]   أبو محمد عبد الحق بن غالب بن عبد الرحمن بن تمام بن عطية الأندلسي   المحاربي (المتوفى: 542هـ) ، المحرر الوجيز في تفسير الكتاب العزيز ، جـ 3 ،   صـ 326*

* [2]   أبو عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بكر بن فرح الأنصاري الخزرجي شمس الدين   القرطبي (المتوفى : 671هـ) ، الجامع لأحكام القرآن = تفسير القرطبي ،   الطبعة : الثانية ، 1384هـ - 1964 م ، تحقيق : أحمد البردوني وإبراهيم   أطفيش ، جـ 9 ، صـ 345*

* [3]   علاء الدين علي بن محمد بن إبراهيم بن عمر الشيحي أبو الحسن، المعروف   بالخازن (المتوفى: 741هـ) ، لباب التأويل في معاني التنزيل ، المحقق: تصحيح   محمد علي شاهين ، جـ 3 ، صـ 30*

* [4]   نظام الدين الحسن بن محمد بن حسين القمي النيسابوري (المتوفى: 850هـ) ،   غرائب القرآن ورغائب الفرقان ، المحقق: الشيخ زكريا عميرات ، جـ 4 ، صـ 174*

* [5] إسماعيل حقي بن مصطفى الإستانبولي الحنفي الخلوتي , المولى أبو الفداء (المتوفى: 1127هـ) ، روح البيان ، جـ 4 ، صـ 401*

* [6]   سليمان بن عمر بن منصور العجيلي الأزهري، المعروف بالجمل (المتوفى:   1204هـ) ، فتوحات الوهاب بتوضيح شرح منهج الطلاب المعروف بحاشية الجمل   (منهج الطلاب اختصره زكريا الأنصاري من منهاج الطالبين للنووي ثم شرحه في   شرح منهج الطلاب) ، جـ 1 صـ 22 .*

* [7]   سليمان بن موسى بن سالم بن حسان الكلاعي الحميري، أبو الربيع (المتوفى:   634هـ) ، الاكتفاء بما تضمنه من مغازي رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -   والثلاثة الخلفاء ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1420 هـ ، جـ 1 ، صـ 8*

* [8]   أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير القرشي الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ) ،   السيرة النبوية (من البداية والنهاية لابن كثير) ، تحقيق: مصطفى عبد الواحد   ، جـ 1 صـ 77*

* [9]   عبد الرحمن بن أبي بكر، جلال الدين السيوطي (المتوفى: 911هـ) ، الشمائل   الشريفة ، ((هو باب الشمائل الشريفة من الجامع الصغير للسيوطي وشرحه   للمناوي)) ، المحقق: حسن بن عبيد باحبيشي ، جـ 1 ، صـ 100*

* [10]   أحمد بن محمد بن أبى بكر بن عبد الملك القسطلاني القتيبي المصري، أبو   العباس، شهاب الدين (المتوفى: 923هـ) ، المواهب اللدنية بالمنح المحمدية ،   جـ 1 صـ 62 .*

* [11]   محمد بن يوسف الصالحي الشامي (المتوفى: 942هـ) ، سبل الهدى والرشاد، في   سيرة خير العباد، وذكر فضائله وأعلام نبوته وأفعاله وأحواله في المبدأ   والمعاد ، تحقيق وتعليق: الشيخ عادل أحمد عبد الموجود، الشيخ علي محمد معوض   ، الطبعة: الأولى ، 1414 هـ - 1993 م ، جـ 1 صـ 295-301*

* [12]   علي بن إبراهيم بن أحمد الحلبي، أبو الفرج، نور الدين ابن برهان الدين   (المتوفى: 1044هـ) ، السيرة الحلبية = إنسان العيون في سيرة الأمين المأمون   ، الطبعة: الثانية - 1427هـ ، جـ 1 ، صـ 35 - 38*

* [13] محمد بن أحمد بن مصطفى بن أحمد المعروف بأبي زهرة (المتوفى: 1394هـ) ، خاتم النبيين صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم ، جـ 1 صـ 78 .*

* [14]   الكتاب: منتهى السؤل على وسائل الوصول إلى شمائل الرسول صلى الله عليه   وآله وسلم ، المؤلف: عبد الله بن سعيد بن محمد عبادي اللّحجي الحضرميّ   الشحاري، ثم المراوعي، ثم المكي (المتوفى: 1410هـ) ، جـ 1 ، صـ 135*

* [15]   الكتاب: السيرة النبوية والدعوة في العهد المكي ، المؤلف: أحمد أحمد غلوش  ،  الناشر: مؤسسة الرسالة ، الطبعة: الأولى 1424هـ-2003م ، جـ 1 ، صـ 124*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*وجاء  في  التنبية والإشراف " ونحن بادئون بحصر التاريخ من مولده صلّى الله عليه   وسلّم كان مولد رسول الله صلّى الله عليه وسلّم محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد   المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة بن كعب بن لؤيّ بن غالب   بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة بن الياس بن مضر بن   نزار بن معد وإنما لم نتجاوز بنسبه صلّى الله عليه وسلّم معدا لنهيه عن ذلك   بقوله كذب النسابون وإذا كان التنازع بين معد وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم يكثر   ويختلف، في العدد والأسماء "[1]*





 *وجاء  في  الإنباء في تاريخ الخلفاء " هو محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب بن  هاشم بن  عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن مرة ابن كعب بن لؤيّ بن غالب بن فهر  بن مالك بن  النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن مدركة ابن إلياس بن مضر بن نزار بن  معد بن  عدنان. وهذا هو المتفق عليه، وما بعد عدنان فقد اختلفت الروايات  فيه فقال  الأكثرون: عدنان بن أدّ بن أدد بن الهميسع بن يشجب بن نبت بن  سلامان بن حمل  بن قيدار بن إسماعيل بن إبراهيم بن آزر بن ناحور ابن أشوع  بن [ارغو] بن  فالخ بن عابر بن شالخ، وهو هود- عليه السلام- بن أرفخشذ بن  سام بن نوح بن  مالك بن متوشلخ بن أخنوخ وهو إدريس- عليه السلام- ابن يزد  بن مهليل بن  قينان بن أنوش بن شيث بن آدم- عليه السلام- وكان النبي- صلّى  الله عليه  وسلم- لا يتجاوز عدنان، ويقول: كذب النسّابون بعده. "[2]*



 *وجاء  في  تاريخ الإسلام لشمس الدين للذهبي " وَأَمَّا أَنْسَابُ الْعَرَبِ  فَإِنَّ  أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ وَعَوْا  وَحَفِظُوا  جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ قَبَائِلِهَا، وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي  بَعْضِ  فُرُوعِ ذَلِكَ.وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ  أَنَّهُ:  عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدَدِ بْنِ مُقَوِّمِ بْنِ نَاحُورَ بْنِ  تَيْرَحِ بْنِ  يَعْرُبَ بْنِ يَشْجُبَ بْنِ نَابِتِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  الْخَلِيلِ بْنِ آزَرَ، وَاسْمُهُ تَارَحُ بْنُ  نَاحُورَ بْنِ سَارُوغَ  بْنِ رَاغُو بْنِ فَالَخَ بْنِ عَيْبَرَ بن شالخ  بن أرفخشذ بن سام بن نُوحٍ  -عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ- بْنِ لَمَّكِ بْنِ  مَتُّوشَلَخَ بن خنوخ، وهو إدريس  -عليه السلام- بن يَرْدَ بْنِ مِهْلِيلَ  بْنِ قَيْنَنَ بْنِ يَانِشَ بْنِ  شِيثَ بْنِ آدَمَ أَبِي الْبَشَرِ  -عَلَيْهِ السَّلَامُ- قَالَ: وَهَذَا  الَّذِي اعْتَمَدَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ  إِسْحَاقَ فِي السِّيرَةِ، وَقَدِ  اخْتَلَفَ أَصْحَابُ ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ  عَلَيْهِ فِي بَعْضِ  الْأَسْمَاءِ.قَالَ ابْنُ سَعْدٍ: الْأَمْرُ  عِنْدَنَا الْإِمْسَاكُ عَمَّا  وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ إِلَى  إِسْمَاعِيلَ.وَرَوَى سَلَمَةُ الْأَبْرَشُ، عَنِ  ابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ هَذَا  النَّسَبَ إِلَى يَشْجُبَ سَوَاءً، ثُمَّ خَالَفَهُ  فَقَالَ: يَشْجُبُ  بْنُ يَانِشَ بْنِ سَارُوغَ بْنِ كَعْبِ بْنِ  الْعَوَّامِ بْنِ قِيذَارَ  بْنِ نَبْتِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ -عَلَيْهِمُ  السَّلَامُ.وَقَالَ ابْنُ إِسْحَاقَ:  يَذْكُرُونَ أَنَّ عُمُرَ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ  مِائَةٌ وَثَلَاثُونَ سَنَةً،  وَأَنَّهُ دُفِنَ فِي الْحِجْرِ مَعَ أُمِّهِ  هَاجَرَ.وَقَالَ عَبْدُ  الْمَلِكِ بْنُ هِشَامٍ: حَدَّثَنِي خَلَّادُ بْنُ  قُرَّةَ بْنِ خَالِدٍ  السَّدُوسِيُّ، عَنْ شَيْبَانَ بْنِ زُهَيْرٍ، عَنْ  قَتَادَةَ قَالَ:  إِبْرَاهِيمُ خَلِيلُ اللَّهِ هُوَ ابْنُ تَارَحَ بْنِ  نَاحُورَ بْنِ  أَشْرَعَ بْنِ أَرْغُو بْنِ فَالَخَ بْنِ عَابِرِ بن شالخ بن  أرفخشذ بن  سام بن نُوحِ بْنِ لَامَكَ بْنِ مَتُّوشَلَخَ بْنِ خَنُوخَ بْنِ  يَرْدَ  بْنِ مِهْلَايِيلَ بْنِ قَايَنَ بْنِ أنوش بن شيث بن آدم2."[3]*



 *وجاء  في  كتاب البداية والنهاية " خَبَرُ عَدْنَانَ جَدِّ عَرَبِ الْحِجَازِ  لَا  خِلَافَ أَنَّ عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ  ابْرَاهِيمَ  الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي عِدَّةِ  الْآبَاءِ  بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ.عَلَى أَقْوَالٍ كَثِيرَةٍ  فَأَكْثَرُ مَا  قِيلَ أَرْبَعُونَ أَبًا وَهُوَ الْمَوْجُودُ عِنْدَ  أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  أَخَذُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِ رِخْيَا كَاتِبِ أَرَمِيَا بْنِ  حَلْقِيَا عَلَى  مَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ وَقِيلَ بَيْنَهُمَا ثَلَاثُونَ  وَقِيلَ عِشْرُونَ  وَقِيلَ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ وَقِيلَ عَشَرَةٌ وَقِيلَ  تِسْعَةٌ وَقِيلَ  سَبْعَةٌ وَقِيلَ إِنَّ أَقَلَّ مَا قِيلَ فِي ذَلِكَ  أَرْبَعَةٌ لِمَا  رَوَاهُ مُوسَى بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَبْدِ اللَّهِ بْنِ  وَهْبِ بْنِ  زَمْعَةَ الزَّمْعِيِّ عَنْ عمَّته عَنْ أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ عَنِ  النَّبِيِّ  صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أَنَّهُ قَالَ: " مَعَدُّ  بْنُ عدنان بن  أدد بن زند بن اليرى بْنِ أَعْرَاقِ الثَّرَى ".قَالَتْ:  أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ  فَزَنْدٌ هو الهميسع واليرى هو نابت وَأَعْرَاقُ الثَّرَى  هُوَ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ لِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ ابْرَاهِيمَ وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمْ  تَأْكُلْهُ  النَّارُ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّارَ لَا تَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى.قَالَ   الدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ: لَا نَعْرِفُ زَنْدًا إِلَّا فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ   وَزَنْدُ بْنُ الْجَوْنِ وَهُوَ أَبُو دُلَامَةَ الشَّاعِرُ: قَالَ   الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ السُّهَيْلِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ:   مُدَّةُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ إِلَى زَمَنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ   أَنْ يكونَ بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَبَاءٍ أَوْ عَشَرَةٌ أَوْ عِشْرُونَ   وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عدنان كان عمره زمن بخت نصر ثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ   سَنَةً. وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ الطَّبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ أَنَّ   اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى فِي ذَلِكَ الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَرْمِيَاءَ بْنِ   حَلْقِيَا أَنِ أذهب إلى بخت نصر فَأَعْلِمْهُ أَنِّي قَدْ سَلَّطْتُهُ   عَلَى الْعَرَبِ وَأَمَرَ الله أرميا أن يحمل*

 *مَعَهُ   مَعَدَّ بْنَ عَدْنَانَ عَلَى الْبُرَاقِ كَيْ لَا تُصِيبَهُ النِّقْمَةُ   فِيهِمْ فَإِنِّي مُسْتَخْرِجٌ مِنْ صُلْبِهِ نَبِيًّا كَرِيمًا أَخْتِمُ   بِهِ الرُّسُلَ فَفَعَلَ أَرْمِيَا ذَلِكَ وَاحْتَمَلَ مَعَدًّا عَلَى   الْبُرَاقِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الشَّامِ فَنَشَأَ مَعَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ   مِمَّنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ خَرَابِ بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَتَزَوَّجَ   هُنَاكَ امْرَأَةً اسْمُهَا مُعَانَةُ بِنْتُ جَوْشَنَ مِنْ بَنِي دُبِّ   بْنِ جُرْهُمٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ إِلَى بِلَادِهِ ثُمَّ عَادَ بَعْدَ   أَنْ هَدَأَتِ الْفِتَنُ وَتَمَحَّضَتْ جَزِيرَةُ الْعَرَبِ وَكَانَ   رِخْيَا كَاتِبُ أَرْمِيَاءَ قَدْ كَتَبَ نَسَبَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ عِنْدَهُ   لِيَكُونَ فِي خِزَانَةِ أَرْمِيَاءَ فَيَحْفَظُ نَسَبَ مَعَدٍّ كَذَلِكَ   وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ. وَلِهَذَا كَرِهَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَفْعَ   النِّسَبِ إِلَى مَا بَعْدَ عَدْنَانَ. قَالَ السُّهَيْلِيُّ: وَإِنَّمَا   تَكَلَّمْنَا فِي رَفْعِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْسَابِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَرَى   ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ يَكْرَهْهُ كَابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ وَالْبُخَارِيِّ وَالزُّبَيْرِ   بْنِ بَكَّارٍ وَالطَّبَرِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ، وَأَمَّا   مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ سُئل عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَرْفَعُ نَسَبَهُ   إِلَى آدَمَ فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ مِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ عِلْمُ ذَلِكَ   فَقِيلَ لَهُ فَإِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ فَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا وَقَالَ   وَمَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ بِهِ وَكَرِهَ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُرْفَعَ فِي نَسَبِ   الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِثْلَ أَنْ يُقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ فَلَانِ بْنِ فُلَانٍ   هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ الْمُعَيْطِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ.*

 *قَالَ:   وَقَوْلُ مَالِكٍ هَذَا نَحْوٌ مِمَّا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ   الزُّبَيْرِ أَنَّهُ قَالَ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا بَيْنَ   عَدْنَانَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ، وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ بَيْنَ   عَدْنَانَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ ثَلَاثُونَ أَبَا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ وَرُوِيَ عَنِ   ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَيْضًا أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا بَلَغَ عَدْنَانَ يَقُولُ   كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا وَالْأَصَحُّ عَنِ ابْنِ   مَسْعُودٍ مِثْلُهُ. وَقَالَ عُمَرُ بن الخطاب إنما تنسب إلى عدنان، وقال   أبو عمر بن عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْإِنْبَاهِ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ   قَبَائِلِ الرُّوَاةِ: رَوَى ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ (1) عَنْ أَبِي الْأَسْوَدِ   أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ عُرْوَةَ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا   يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ وَلَا مَا وَرَاءَ قَحْطَانَ إِلَّا   تَخَرُّصًا، وَقَالَ أَبُو الْأَسْوَدِ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا بَكْرِ بْنَ   سُلَيْمَانَ بن أبي خيثمة وَكَانَ مِنْ أَعْلَمِ قُرَيْشٍ بِأَشْعَارِهِمْ   وَأَنْسَابِهِمْ يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا وَرَاءَ   مَعَدِّ بْنِ عَدْنَانَ فِي شِعْرِ شَاعِرٍ وَلَا عِلْمِ عَالِمٍ. قَالَ   أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ مِنْهُمْ عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ   مَسْعُودٍ وَعَمْرُو بن ميمون الأزدي وَمُحَمَّدُ بْنُ كَعْبٍ   الْقُرَظِيُّ إِذَا تَلَوْا (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ   إِلَّا اللَّهُ) قَالُوا: كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ. قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ   رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ: وَالْمَعْنَى عِنْدَنَا فِي هَذَا غَيْرُ مَا ذَهَبُوا   وَالْمُرَادُ أَنَّ مَنِ ادَّعَى إِحْصَاءَ بَنِي آدَمَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا   يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ، وَأَمَّا أَنْسَابُ   الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ   وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ قبائلها، واختلفوا في بعض   فروع ذلك. قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ: وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا   الشَّأْنِ فِي نَسَبِ عَدْنَانَ قَالُوا عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدَدَ بْنِ   مُقَوَّمِ بْنِ نَاحُورَ بْنِ تَيْرَحَ بْنِ يَعْرُبَ بْنِ يَشْجُبَ بْنِ   نَابِتِ (1) بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا   السَّلَامُ وَهَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ يَسَارَ فِي   السِّيرة. قَالَ ابْنُ هِشَامٍ: وَيُقَالُ عَدْنَانُ بْنُ أُدٍّ يَعْنِي   عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدِّ بْنِ أُدَدَ (2) ثُمَّ سَاقَ أَبُو عُمَرَ بَقِيَّةَ   النَّسَبِ إِلَى آدَمَ كَمَا قَدَّمْنَاهُ فِي قِصَّةِ الْخَلِيلِ  عَلَيْهِ  السَّلَامُ.وَأَمَّا الْأَنْسَابُ إِلَى عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سَائِرِ  قَبَائِلِ  الْعَرَبِ فَمَحْفُوظَةٌ شَهِيرَةٌ جِدًّا لَا يَتَمَارَى  فِيهَا اثْنَانِ  وَالنَّسَبُ النَّبَوِيُّ إِلَيْهِ أَظْهَرُ وَأَوْضَحُ  مِنْ فَلَقِ  الصُّبْحِ وَقَدْ وَرَدَ حَدِيثٌ مَرْفُوعٌ بِالنَّصِّ  عَلَيْهِ كَمَا  سَنُورِدُهُ فِي مَوْضِعِهِ بَعْدَ الْكَلَامِ عَلَى  قَبَائِلِ الْعَرَبِ  وَذِكْرِ أَنْسَابِهَا وَانْتِظَامِهَا فِي سِلْكِ  النَّسَبِ الشَّرِيفِ  وَالْأَصْلِ الْمُنِيفِ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ تَعَالَى  وَبِهِ الثِّقَةُ  وَعَلَيْهِ التُّكْلَانُ وَلَا حَوْلَ وَلَا قُوَّةَ  إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ  الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ. "[4]*



 *وفي  مكان  آخر " لَا خِلَافَ أَنَّ عَدْنَانَ مِنْ سُلَالَةِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  بْنِ  ابْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ وَاخْتَلَفُوا فِي  عِدَّةِ  الْآبَاءِ بَيْنَهُ وَبَيْنَ إِسْمَاعِيلَ عَلَى أَقْوَالٍ  كَثِيرَةٍ  فَأَكْثَرُ مَا قِيلَ أَرْبَعُونَ أَبًا وَهُوَ الْمَوْجُودُ  عِنْدَ أَهْلِ  الْكِتَابِ أَخَذُوهُ مِنْ كِتَابِ رِخْيَا كَاتِبِ  أَرَمِيَا بْنِ  حَلْقِيَا عَلَى مَا سَنَذْكُرُهُ وَقِيلَ بَيْنَهُمَا  ثَلَاثُونَ وَقِيلَ  عِشْرُونَ وَقِيلَ خَمْسَةَ عَشَرَ وَقِيلَ عَشَرَةٌ  وَقِيلَ تِسْعَةٌ  وَقِيلَ سَبْعَةٌ وَقِيلَ إِنَّ أَقَلَّ مَا قِيلَ فِي  ذَلِكَ أَرْبَعَةٌ  لِمَا رَوَاهُ مُوسَى بْنُ يَعْقُوبَ عَنْ عَبْدِ  اللَّهِ بْنِ وَهْبِ بْنِ  زَمْعَةَ الزَّمْعِيِّ عَنْ عَمَّتِهِ عَنْ  أُمِّ سَلَمَةَ عَنِ  النَّبِيِّ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ معد بن عدنان  ابن أدد بن زند بن اليرى بْنِ أَعْرَاقِ  الثَّرَى. قَالَتْ: أُمُّ سَلَمَةَ  فَزَنْدٌ هو الهميسع واليرى هو نابت  وَأَعْرَاقُ الثَّرَى هُوَ  إِسْمَاعِيلُ لِأَنَّهُ ابْنُ ابْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِبْرَاهِيمُ لَمْ تَأْكُلْهُ  النَّارُ كَمَا أَنَّ النَّارَ لَا  تَأْكُلُ الثَّرَى قَالَ  الدَّارَقُطْنِيُّ لَا نَعْرِفُ زَنْدًا إِلَّا  فِي هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ  وَزَنْدُ بْنُ الْجَوْنِ وَهُوَ أَبُو دُلَامَةَ  الشَّاعِرُ قَالَ  الْحَافِظُ أَبُو الْقَاسِمِ السُّهَيْلِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ  مِنَ الْأَئِمَّةِ:  مُدَّةُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ إِلَى زَمَنِ  إِسْمَاعِيلَ أَكْثَرُ مِنْ  أَنْ يَكُونَ بَيْنَهُمَا أَرْبَعَةُ أَبَاءٍ  أَوْ عَشَرَةٌ أَوْ عِشْرُونَ  وَذَلِكَ أَنَّ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عدنان كان عمره  زمن نصر ثِنْتَيْ عَشْرَةَ  سَنَةً. وَقَدْ ذَكَرَ أَبُو جَعْفَرٍ  الطَّبَرِيُّ وَغَيْرُهُ أَنَّ  اللَّهَ تَعَالَى أَوْحَى فِي ذَلِكَ  الزَّمَانِ إِلَى أَرْمِيَاءَ بْنِ  حَلْقِيَا أَنِ اذهب إلى نصر  فَأَعْلِمْهُ أَنِّي قَدْ سَلَّطْتُهُ عَلَى  الْعَرَبِ وَأَمَرَ اللَّهُ  أَرْمِيَا أَنْ يَحْمِلَ مَعَهُ مَعَدَّ بْنَ  عَدْنَانَ عَلَى الْبُرَاقِ  كَيْ لَا تُصِيبَهُ النِّقْمَةُ فِيهِمْ  فَإِنِّي مُسْتَخْرِجٌ مِنْ  صُلْبِهِ نَبِيًّا كَرِيمًا أَخْتِمُ بِهِ  الرُّسُلَ فَفَعَلَ أَرْمِيَا  ذَلِكَ وَاحْتَمَلَ مَعَدًّا عَلَى  الْبُرَاقِ إِلَى أَرْضِ الشَّامِ  فَنَشَأَ مَعَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  مِمَّنْ بَقِيَ مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ خَرَابِ  بَيْتِ الْمَقْدِسِ وَتَزَوَّجَ  هُنَاكَ امْرَأَةً اسْمُهَا مُعَانَةُ  بِنْتُ جَوْشَنَ مِنْ بَنِي دُبِّ  بْنِ جُرْهُمٍ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْجِعَ  إِلَى بِلَادِهِ ثُمَّ عَادَ بَعْدَ  أَنْ هَدَأَتِ الْفِتَنُ  وَتَمَحَّضَتْ جَزِيرَةُ الْعَرَبِ وَكَانَ  رِخْيَا كَاتِبُ أَرْمِيَاءَ  قَدْ كَتَبَ نَسَبَهُ فِي كِتَابٍ عِنْدَهُ  لِيَكُونَ فِي خِزَانَةِ  أَرْمِيَاءَ فَيَحْفَظُ نَسَبَ مَعَدٍّ كَذَلِكَ  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ.  وَلِهَذَا كَرِهَ مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ رَفْعَ  النِّسَبِ إِلَى مَا  بَعْدَ عَدْنَانَ.قَالَ السُّهَيْلِيُّ: وَإِنَّمَا  تَكَلَّمْنَا فِي  رَفْعِ هَذِهِ الْأَنْسَابِ عَلَى مَذْهَبِ مَنْ يَرَى  ذَلِكَ وَلَمْ  يَكْرَهْهُ كَابْنِ إِسْحَاقَ وَالْبُخَارِيِّ وَالزُّبَيْرِ  بْنِ  بَكَّارٍ وَالطَّبَرِيِّ وَغَيْرِهِمْ مِنَ الْعُلَمَاءِ، وَأَمَّا   مَالِكٌ رَحِمَهُ اللَّهُ فَقَدْ سُئِلَ عَنِ الرَّجُلِ يَرْفَعُ نَسَبَهُ   إِلَى آدَمَ فَكَرِهَ ذَلِكَ، وَقَالَ لَهُ مِنْ أَيْنَ لَهُ عِلْمُ  ذَلِكَ  فَقِيلَ لَهُ فَإِلَى إِسْمَاعِيلَ فَأَنْكَرَ ذَلِكَ أَيْضًا  وَقَالَ  وَمَنْ يُخْبِرُهُ بِهِ وَكَرِهَ أَيْضًا أَنْ يُرْفَعَ فِي  نَسَبِ  الْأَنْبِيَاءِ مِثْلَ أَنْ يُقَالَ ابْرَاهِيمُ بْنُ فَلَانِ بْنِ  فُلَانٍ  هَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ الْمُعَيْطِيُّ فِي كِتَابِهِ.قَالَ: وَقَوْلُ  مَالِكٍ  هَذَا نَحْوٌ مِمَّا رُوِيَ عَنْ عُرْوَةَ بْنِ الزُّبَيْرِ  أَنَّهُ قَالَ  مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ،  وَعَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّهُ قَالَ بَيْنَ عَدْنَانَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ  ثَلَاثُونَ أَبَا لَا يُعْرَفُونَ وَرُوِيَ عَنِ ابْنِ  عَبَّاسٍ أَيْضًا  أَنَّهُ كَانَ إِذَا بَلَغَ عَدْنَانَ يَقُولُ كَذَبَ  النَّسَّابُونَ  مَرَّتَيْنِ أَوْ ثَلَاثًا وَالْأَصَحُّ عَنِ ابْنِ  مَسْعُودٍ مِثْلُهُ.  وَقَالَ عُمَرُ بْنُ الْخَطَّابِ إِنَّمَا تنسب الى  عدنان، وقال أبو عمر بن  عَبْدِ الْبَرِّ فِي كِتَابِهِ الْإِنْبَاهِ فِي  مَعْرِفَةِ قَبَائِلِ  الرُّوَاةِ رَوَى ابْنُ لَهِيعَةَ عَنْ أَبِي  الْأَسْوَدِ أَنَّهُ سَمِعَ  عُرْوَةَ بْنَ الزُّبَيْرِ يَقُولُ مَا  وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ مَا  وَرَاءَ عَدْنَانَ وَلَا مَا وَرَاءَ  قَحْطَانَ إِلَّا تَخَرُّصًا،.  وَقَالَ أَبُو الْأَسْوَدِ: سَمِعْتُ أَبَا  بَكْرِ بْنَ سُلَيْمَانَ بن أبى  خيثمة وَكَانَ مِنْ أَعْلَمِ قُرَيْشٍ  بِأَشْعَارِهِمْ وَأَنْسَابِهِمْ  يَقُولُ مَا وَجَدْنَا أَحَدًا يَعْرِفُ  مَا وَرَاءَ مَعَدِّ بْنِ  عَدْنَانَ فِي شِعْرِ شَاعِرٍ وَلَا عِلْمِ  عَالِمٍ قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ:  وَكَانَ قَوْمٌ مِنَ السَّلَفِ مِنْهُمْ  عَبْدُ اللَّهِ بْنُ مَسْعُودٍ  وَعَمْرُو بن ميمون الأزدي وَمُحَمَّدُ  بْنُ كَعْبٍ الْقُرَظِيُّ إِذَا  تَلَوْا (وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ)  14: 9 قَالُوا كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ.  قَالَ أَبُو عُمَرَ رَحِمَهُ  اللَّهُ: وَالْمَعْنَى عِنْدَنَا فِي هَذَا  غَيْرُ مَا ذَهَبُوا  وَالْمُرَادُ أَنَّ مَنِ ادَّعَى إِحْصَاءَ بَنِي  آدَمَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا  يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَهُمْ  وَأَمَّا أَنْسَابُ  الْعَرَبِ فَإِنَّ أَهْلَ الْعِلْمِ بِأَيَّامِهَا  وَأَنْسَابِهَا قَدْ  وَعَوْا وَحَفِظُوا جَمَاهِيرَهَا وَأُمَّهَاتِ  قَبَائِلِهَا وَاخْتَلَفُوا  فِي بَعْضِ فُرُوعِ ذَلِكَ.قَالَ أَبُو  عُمَرَ: وَالَّذِي عَلَيْهِ  أَئِمَّةُ هَذَا الشَّأْنِ فِي نَسَبِ  عَدْنَانَ قَالُوا عَدْنَانُ بْنُ  أُدَدَ بْنِ مُقَوَّمِ بْنِ ناحور ابن  تَيْرَحَ بْنِ يَعْرُبَ بْنِ  يَشْجُبَ بْنِ نَابِتِ بْنِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ  بْنِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْخَلِيلِ  عَلَيْهِمَا السَّلَامُ وَهَكَذَا ذَكَرَهُ  مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ إِسْحَاقَ بْنِ  يَسَارَ فِي السِّيرَةِ."[5]*



 *وجاء  في  تاريخ إبن خلدون " وأمّا حديث ابن عباس أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم لما  بلغ  نسبه الى عدنان قال من هاهنا كذب النسّابون يعني من عدنان. فقد أنكر   السهيليّ روايته من طريق ابن عبّاس مرفوعا وقال الأصح انه موقوف على ابن   مسعود. وخرّج السهيليّ عن أمّ سلمة أنّ النبيّ صلى الله عليه وسلم قال:   معدّ بن عدنان بن أدد بن زيد بن البرّي بن أعراق الثري. قال وفسرت أم سلمة   زيدا بأنه الهميسع والبرّي بأنه نبت أو نابت واعراق الثري بأنه إسماعيل،   وإسماعيل هو ابن إبراهيم وإبراهيم لم تأكله النار كما لا تأكل الثرى. وردّ   السهيليّ تفسير أمّ سلمة وهو الصحيح، وقال إنما معناه معنى قوله صلى الله   عليه وسلم كلكم بنو آدم وآدم من تراب لا يريد أنّ الهميسع ومن دونه ابن   لإسماعيل لصلبه وعضد ذلك باتفاق الأخبار على بعد المدّة بين عدنان وإسماعيل   التي تستحيل في العادة أن يكون فيها بينهما أربعة آباء أو سبعة أو عشرة  أو  عشرون لأن المدّة أطول من هذا كله كما نذكره في نسب عدنان فلم يبق في   الحديث متمسّك لأحد من الفريقين " [6]*



 *وجاء  في  المفصل في تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام " وقد اختلف النسابون في عدد من  كان بين  إسماعيل وعدنان من الآباء، فرأى بعضهم أنهم أربعون، وروى غيرهم  أنهم  عشرون، وقال آخرون: إنهم خمسة عشر شخصًا1، وقالت جماعة: إن المدة  طويلة بين  عدنان وإسماعيل بحيث يستحيل في العادة أن يكون بينهما هذا العدد  من  الآباء2.وقد اختلف الأخباريون وأصحاب الأنساب في نسب عدنان اختلافًا   كبيرًا، واختلفوا بينهم حتى في كيفية النطق بتلك الأسماء، على حين أننا لا   نرى اختلافا بينهم في نسب قحطان، ولا في كيفية النطق بتلك الأسماء3. وقد   علل محمد بن سعد الواقدي ذلك بقوله: "وكان رجل من أهل تدمر يكنى أبا يعقوب   من مسلمة بني إسرائيل قد قرأ من كتبهم، وعلم علمهم، فذكر أن بورخ بن ناريا   كاتب إرميا, أثبت نسب معد بن عدنان عنده، ووضعه في كتبه، وأنه معروف عند   أحبار أهل الكتاب وعلمائهم، مثبت في أسفارهم، وهو مقارب لهذه الأسماء.  ولعل  خلاف ما بينهم من قِبَل اللغة؛ لأن هذه الأسماء ترجمت من   العبرانية"4.ويقول الواقدي في موضع آخر: "وهذا الاختلاف في نسبته يدل على   أنه لم يحفظ، وإنما أخذ من أهل الكتاب، وترجموه لهم، فاختلفوا فيه, ولو صح   ذلك؛ لكان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- أعلم الناس به. فالأمر عندنا  على  الانتهاء إلى معد بن عدنان، ثم الإمساك عما وراء ذلك إلى إسماعيل بن   إبراهيم"1، وقال أيضًا: "ما وجدنا في علم عالم ولا شعر شاعر أحدًا يعرف ما   وراء معد بن عدنان بثبت"2.ونقل ابن خلدون رأي من تقدمه في هذا الاختلاف،   فقال: "ونقل القرطبي عن هشام بن محمد فيما بين عدنان وقيدار نحوًا من   أربعين أبًا، وقال: سمعت رجلًا من أهل تدمر من مسلمة يهود وممن قرأ كتبهم   يذكر نسب معد بن عدنان إلى إسماعيل من كتاب إرمياء النبي -عليه السلام- وهو   يقرب من هذا النسب في العدد والأسماء إلا قليلًا، ولعل الخلاف إنما جاء  من  قبل اللغة؛ لأن الأسماء ترجمت من العبرانية"3.ويرجع بعض أهل الأخبار   اختلاف الناس في عدد الآباء والأجداد فيما بين عدنان وإسماعيل إلى أيام   النبي، فهم يذكرون أن الناس كانوا في خلاف فيما بينهم في عددهم، وأن الرسول   لما رأى خلافهم هذا، نهاهم عن تجاوز نسب "معد بن عدنان"، وأمرهم بالتوقف   عنده, وانتسب النبي -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إلى عدنان، وقال: "كذب النسابون،   فما بعد عدنان، فهي أسماء سريانية لا يوضحها الاشتقاق"4.وقد جعل بعض   الأخباريين اسم والد "عدنان" "أُدَدًا"، وساقوا نسبه على هذا الشكل: "عدنان   بن أدد بن يرى بن أعراق الثرى"5، وساقه آخرون على هذا الوجه: "عدنان بن   أدد بن الهميسع بن سلامان بن عوص بن يوز بن قموال بن أبي بن العوام بن ناشد   بن بلداس بن تدلاف بن طابخ بن جاحم بن ناحس بن ماخي بن عيقي بن عبيد بن   الدعا ... " إلى آخر ذلك " [7]*



 *وجاء  في  تاريخ العرب القديم " على أن الشك في أمر هذه الأنساب لم يقتصر على   المحدثين وحسب، بل خامر القدماء أيضا, فقد أنكر الرسول -صلى الله عليه   وسلم- ما ذكر أمامه من إرجاع نسبه إلى عدنان قائلًا: "من ها هنا كذب   النسابون". كما أنكر الإمام مالك من الرجل يرفع نسبه إلى آدم أو إلى   إسماعيل قائلًا: "من يخبره ذلك؟ "2. ويعلق الواقدي على اختلاف النسابين حول   سلسلة الأجداد التي تصل نسب عدنان بإسماعيل بقوله: "إنها لم تحفظ، إنما   أخذت من أهل الكتاب واختلف فيها، ومن الأفضل الانتهاء إلى معد، والإمساك   عما وراء ذلك إلى إسماعيل".والواقع أننا إذا رجعنا إلى أسماء الآباء   والأجداد الذين تعاقبوا من إسماعيل إلى معد نلاحظ أنها كلها أعجمية؛ مما   يدل على أنها قد أخذت من أهل الكتاب اليهود وكانت من وحيهم، بينما نجد أن   الأسماء التي تسلسلت بعد معد كلها أسماء عربية خالصة. لذلك فإننا وبعض   الباحثين المحدثين على وفاق بأن الأنساب العربية في تقسيماتها المتأخرة،   اعتبارًا من معد نزولًا، قد تكون مما يوحي بالثقة والاطمئنان إلى حدٍّ ما "[8]*

 *وجاء  في  طبقات إبن سعد " قَالَتْ: وَأَخْبَرَنَا هِشَامٌ قَالَ: أَخْبَرَنِي  أَبِي،  عَنْ أَبِي صَالِحٍ، عَنِ ابْنِ عَبَّاسٍ أَنَّ " النَّبِيَّ  عَلَيْهِ  الصَّلَاةُ وَالسَّلَامُ كَانَ إِذَا انْتَسَبَ لَمْ يُجَاوِزْ  فِي  نَسَبِهِ مَعَدَّ بْنَ عَدْنَانَ بْنِ أُدَدَ ثُمَّ يُمْسِكُ  وَيَقُولُ:  «كَذَبَ النَّسَّابُونَ» . قَالَ اللَّهُ عَزَّ وَجَلَّ  {وَقُرُونًا بَيْنَ  ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا} [الفرقان: 38] قَالَ ابْنُ عَبَّاسٍ:  لَوْ شَاءَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ صلّى الله عليه وسلم أَنْ يُعَلِّمَهُ  لَعَلَّمَهُ "[9]*



 *وجاء  في  طبقا خليفة بن خياط " حدثنا خليفة قال: وحدثنا هشام بن محمد عن أبيه,  عن  أبي صالح عن ابن عباس قال: كان رسول الله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- إذا  انتهى  إلى معد بن عدنان أمسك ثم يقول: "كذب النسابون" , قال الله:  {وَقُرُونًا  بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ كَثِيرًا} 1 محمد رسول الله -صلى الله عليه  وسلم- ابن عبد  الله بن عبد المطلب بن هاشم بن عبد مناف بن قصي بن كلاب بن  مرة بن كعب بن  لؤي بن غالب بن فهر بن مالك بن النضر بن كنانة بن خزيمة بن  مدركة بن إلياس  بن مضر بن نزار بن معد بن عدنان. " [10]*


 *فكيف  يأتي  الصديق العزيز ويقول بكل بساطة عن عدم علم أن النسب معلوم !؟ أني  اتعجب من  نقل سطرين او ثلاثة من اي مكان صادفه ليقنع اخوتي المسلمين بهم !  وكان  العملية عملية نقل كوبي بيست ! ، فصدقوني كنت أريد ان أضع 988 دليل  على  فساد كلامه من أمهات المراجع الإسلامية والتاريخيية والمعول عليها  أصلاً  لكي لا تنخدعون وراء هذا الإداعء الباطل كما أثبتنا فساده ، والآن ،  نرى ان  علماء الإسلام يتفقول معنا بداية من رسول الإسلام مرورا بأجل  الصحابرة  والعلماء والفقهاء وكلهم يعارضون هذا الشاب المسلم ، فمن تصدقون ؟  هل  المراجع المعتمدة أم رأي الشاب المسلم !؟  عجبي !


والآن ننقل اليكم شهادات بعض المواقع الإسلامية لكي تعرفوا أنهم يصدقون على كلامنا تماماً و أننا ننقل الحقيقة كاملة لا مرية فيها ..
*


 

http://raka.taro.tv/t1223-topic
 http://montada.sptechs.com/islamic-f...opic15636.html
 http://r3sha.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9831
 http://forum.mnaber.com/t2687.html
http://www.qawlalhaq.com/showthread.php?t=926&
http://forum.brg8.com/t25473.html
http://www.jawhara1.com/vb/15420-%D9...8%D9%84%D8%9F/
http://forum.al-mzon.com/t24697.html
http://www.omar-alfarouq.net/vb/alfarouq653.html
http://www.newmarz.com/vb/showthread.php?t=4917
http://www.forum.brg8.com/t25473.html
 *
وأنقل لكم مشاركة من منتدى هو مشارك فيه ويعتبروه فيه  عضو شرفي حيث دخل  احد الأعضاء وقال برفع النسب فوق عدنان فرد عليه كلامه  مشرف هناك وقال أنه  على خطأ وأترككم مع الصورة حيث أن الموقع محجوب :*
​ 
http://img16.imageshack.us/img16/3481/001ubn.jpg​ 






 *
* *[1]   الكتاب: التنبيه والإشراف ، المؤلف: أبو الحسن على بن الحسين بن على   المسعودي (المتوفى: 346هـ) ، تصحيح: عبد الله إسماعيل الصاوي ، الناشر: دار   الصاوي – القاهرة ، جـ 1 ، صـ 196*
 *[2]   الكتاب: الإنباء في تاريخ الخلفاء ، المؤلف: محمد بن علي بن محمد المعروف   بابن العمراني (المتوفى: 580هـ) ، المحقق: قاسم السامرائي ، الناشر: دار   الآفاق العربية، القاهرة ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1421 هـ - 2001 م ، جـ 1 ، صـ   44*
 *[3]   الكتاب: تاريخ الإسلام ووفيات المشاهير والأعلام ، المؤلف: شمس الدين أبو   عبد الله محمد بن أحمد بن عثمان بن قَايْماز الذهبي (المتوفى: 748هـ) ،   الناشر: المكتبة التوفيقية ، عدد الأجزاء: 37 ، جـ 1 ، صـ 21*
 *[4]   الكتاب: البداية والنهاية ، المؤلف: أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير   القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ) ، المحقق: علي شيري ، الناشر:   دار إحياء التراث العربيالطبعة: الأولى 1408، هـ - 1988 م ، جـ 2 صـ 246*
 *[5]   الكتاب: البداية والنهاية ، المؤلف: أبو الفداء إسماعيل بن عمر بن كثير   القرشي البصري ثم الدمشقي (المتوفى: 774هـ) ، المحقق: علي شيري ، الناشر:   دار إحياء التراث العربيالطبعة: الأولى 1408، هـ - 1988 م ، جـ 2 صـ 194*
 *[6]   الكتاب: ديوان المبتدأ والخبر في تاريخ العرب والبربر ومن عاصرهم من ذوي   الشأن الأكبر ، المؤلف: عبد الرحمن بن محمد بن محمد، ابن خلدون أبو زيد،   ولي الدين الحضرمي الإشبيلي (المتوفى: 808هـ) ، المحقق: خليل شحادة ،   الناشر: دار الفكر، بيروت ، الطبعة: الثانية، 1408 هـ - 1988 م ، جـ 2 ، صـ   5*
 *[7]   الكتاب: المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام ، المؤلف: الدكتور جواد علي   (المتوفى: 1408هـ) ، الناشر: دار الساقي ، الطبعة: الرابعة 1422هـ/ 2001م ،   جـ 2 صـ 28*
 *[8] الكتاب: تاريخ العرب القديم ، المؤلف: توفيق برو ، الناشر: دار الفكر ، الطبعة: إعادة الطبعة الثانية 1422هـ/ 2001م ، جـ 1 صـ 60*
 *[9]   الكتاب: الطبقات الكبرى ، المؤلف: أبو عبد الله محمد بن سعد بن منيع   الهاشمي بالولاء، البصري، البغدادي المعروف بابن سعد (المتوفى: 230هـ) ،   المحقق: إحسان عباس ، الناشر: دار صادر – بيروت ، الطبعة: الأولى، 1968 م ،   جـ 1 صـ 56*
 *[10]   الكتاب: طبقات خليفة بن خياط ، المؤلف: أبو عمرو خليفة بن خياط بن خليفة   الشيباني العصفري البصري (المتوفى: 240هـ) ، رواية: أبي عمران موسى بن   زكريا بن يحيى التستري (ت ق 3 هـ) ، محمد بن أحمد بن محمد الأزدي (ت ق 3   هـ) ، المحقق: د سهيل زكار ، جـ 1 صـ 27*


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*ومفاجاة   هذا الموضوع وبعد ان هدمناه بكل أدلته وطرقه وبكل الوسائل تقريباً ، لن   يتخيل احدكم اني سأجعل المؤرخ المُسلم جواد العلي الحاصل على شهادة   الدكتوراه من جامعة هامبورغ سنة 1939 وذلك عن رسالته (المهدي وسفرائه   الأربعة) بالألمانية ، فهو بنفسه سيرد على هذه الشبهة تحديداً وبصفة مباشرة   صريحة مركداً ما قلناه لأنه الكلام العلمي ونافياً ما اتى به الزميل من   هنا ومن هناك اي القصاصات التي حاول دمجها بعضها مع بعض من كل مكان ليجمع   في النهاية صورة لا ملمح لها ولم يفلح حتى بعد هذه الأساليب ان يدلنا كيف   جعل هذه النبوة التاريخية نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ! فعجبي ! وإلكم كلامه   الرائع ..*


*جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الثامنة عشر ما نصه :*

* ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.*
* وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت قبائل عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.*
* وبهذا  المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في   العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك اللغات   المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا راجعنا المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها بهذا المعنى تمامًا؛   ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء" "Isaiah" مثلًا نرى أنها   استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه: "ولا يخيم هناك أعرابي4".   فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن العزلة والوحشة   والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.*
* ولم  يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا هـ-  عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن الحاضر أو  في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد  الشام والعراق  وهي موطن الأعراب1.*
* وبهذا المعنى أيضًا وردت  في "أرميا"، ففي الآية  "وكل ملوك العرب" الواردة في الإصحاح الخامس  والعشرين2، تعني لفظة "العرب"  الأعرابي"، أي "عرب البادية" والمراد من  "وكل ملوك العرب" و "كل رؤساء  العرب" و" مشايخهم"، رؤساء قبائل ومشايخ. لا  ملوك مدن وحكومات. وأما الآية:  "في الطرقات جلست لهم كأعرابي في  البرية"3، فإنها واضحة، وهي من الآيات  الواردة في "أرميا". والمراد بها أعرابي من البادية، لا حضري من أهل الحاضرة. فالمفهوم إذن من لفظة "عرب" في إصحاحات "أرميا" إنما هو البداوة والبادية والأعرابية ليس غير.*
* ومما  يؤيد هذا الرأي ورود "ها عرابة ha 'arabah" في العبرانية، ويراد بها  ما  يقال له: "وادي العربة"، أي الوادي الممتد من البحر الميت أو من بحر   الجليل إلى خليج العقبة4. وتعني لفظة "عرابة" في العبرانية الجفاف وحافة   الصحراء وأرض محروفة، أي معاني ذات صلة بالبداوة والبادية، وقد أقامت في   هذا الوادي قبائل بدوية شملتها لفظة "عرب". وفي تقارب لفظة "عرب" و   "عرابة"، وتقارب معناها، دلالة على الأصل المشترك للفظتين. ويعدّ وادي   "العربة" وكذلك "طور سيناء" في بلاد العرب. وقصد بـ "العربية" برية سورية في "رسالة القديس بوليس إلى أهل غلاطية"5.*


*جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الخامسة والعشرون ما نصه :*


* وأشبه  مصطلح من المصطلحات القديمة بمصطلح "شوّاية" و "شاوية"، هو  "الأرحاء"، وهي  القبائل التي لا تنتجع ولا تبرح مكانها؛ إلا أن ينتجع بعضها  في البرحاء  وعام الجدب6.*
* وخلاصة ما تقدم أن لفظة "ع ر ب"، "عرب" هي بمعنى التبدي والأعرابية في كل اللغات السامية، ولم تكن تفهم إلا بهذا المعنى في أقدم النصوص التاريخية التي وصلت إلينا،   وهي النصوص الآشورية، وقد عنت بها البدو عامة، مهما كان سيدهم أو رئيسهم.   وبهذا المعنى استعملت عند غيرهم. ولما توسعت مدارك الأعاجم وزاد اتصالهم   واحتكاكهم بالعرب وبجزيرة العرب، توسعوا في استعمال اللفظة؛ حتى صارت تشمل أكثر العرب على اعتبار أنهم أهل بادية وأن حياتهم حياة أعراب. ومن هنا غلبت عليهم وعلى بلادهم، فصارت علَمية عند أولئك الأعاجم على بلاد العرب وعلى سكانها، وأطلق لذلك كتبة اللاتين واليونان على بلاد العرب لفظة "arabae" "Arabia" أي "العربية" بمعنى بلاد العرب.*
* لقد أوقعنا هذا الاستعمال في جهل بأحوال كثير من الشعوب والقبائل،   ذكرت بأسمائها دون أن يشار إلى جنسها. فحرنا في أمرها، ولم نتمكن من   إدخالها في جملة العرب؛ لأن الموارد التي تملكها اليوم لم تنص على أصلها؛   فلم تكن من عادتها، ولم يكن في مصطلح ذلك اليوم كما قلت إطلاق لفظة "عرب"   إلا على الأعراب عامة، وذلك عند جهل اسم القبيلة، وكانت تلك القبيلة بادية   غير مستقرة، وقد رأينا أن العرب أنفسهم لم يكونوا يسمون أنفسهم قبل الميلاد، إلا بأسمائهم،   ولولا وجودهم في جزيرة العرب ولولا عثورنا على كتابات أو موارد أشارت   إليهم، لكان حالهم حال من ذكرنا، أي لما تمكّنّا من إدخالهم في العرب، ونحن   لا نستطيع أن نفعل شيئًا تجاه القبائل المذكورة، وليس لنا إلا الانتظار؛   فلعل الزمن يبعث نصًّا يكشف عن حقيقة بعض تلك القبائل.*
* هذا  ويُلاجظ أن عددًا من القبائل العربية الضاربة في الشمال والساكنة في   العراق وفي بلاد الشام، تأثرت بلغة بين إرم، فكتبت بها، كما فعل غيرهم من   الناس الساكنين في هذه الأرضين، مع أنهم لم يكونوا من بني إرم. ولهذا حسبوا   على بني إرم، مع أن أصلهم من جنس آخر. وفي ضمن هؤلاء قبائل عربية عديدة،   ضاع أصلها؛ لأنها تثقفت بثقافة بني إرم، فظن لذلك أنها منهم.*
* الآن  وقد انتهت من تحديد معنى "عرب" وتطورها إلى قبيل الإسلام، أرى لزامًا  عليّ  أن أتحدث عن ألفاظ أخرى استعملت بمعنى "عرب" في عهد من العهود، وعند  بعض  الشعوب؛ فقد استعمل اليونان كلمة "saraceni"و "saracenes"، واستعملها   اللاتين على هذه الصورة "saracenus"، وذلك في معنى "العرب"1 وأطلقوها   على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم في بادية الشأم2 وفي طور سيناء3، وفي الصحراء   بأدوم4، وقد توسع مدلولها بعد الميلاد، ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس   والسادس؛ فأطلقت على العرب عامة، حتى إن كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر   قلما استعملوا كلمة "عرب" في كتبهم، مستعيضين عنها بكلمة5 "saraceni"،   وأقدم من ذكرها هو "ديوسقوريدسdioscurides of anazarbos" الذي عاش في القرن   الأول للميلاد6، وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى على   جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين7. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في   الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.*
* وقد أطلق بعض المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius" و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب"8. وقد عرفت أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـ9saracenes.*
* لم  يتحدث أحد من الكتبة اليونان والرومان والسريان عن أصل لفظة "saraceni"   "sarakenoi". ولم يلتفت العلماء إلى البحث في أصل التسمية إلا بعد النهضة   العلمية الأخيرة؛ ولذلك اختلفت آراؤهم في التعليل، فزعم بعضهم أنه مركب من   "سارة" زوج إبراهيم، ولفظ آخر ربما هو "قين"،فيكون المعنى "عبيد سارة"1،   وقال آخرون: إنه مشتق من "سرق"، فيكون المراد من كلمة "saraceni" "سراكين"   "السراقين" أو "السارقين" إشراة إلى غزوهم وكثرة سطوهم2. أو من "saraka   بمعنى "sherk" أي "شرق"3، ويراد بذلك الأرض التي تقع إلى شرق النبط. وقال   "ونكلر" إنه من لفظة "شرقوا"، وتعني "سكان الصحراء" أو "أولاد الصحراء".   استنتج رأيه هذا من ورود اللفظة في نصّ من أيام "سرجون"4. ويرى آخرون أنه   تصحيف "شرقيين"، أو "شارق"5 على نحو ما يفهم من كلمة "قدموني" "qadmoni" في   التوراة6، بمعنى شرق، أو أبناء الشرق7 "bene kedem" "bene qedhem"، وكانت   تطلق خاصة على القبائل التي رجع النسابون العبرانيون نسبها إلى "قطورة"8.*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*الرد الرابع :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الرابعة : الرد على الأسئلة و بدء الدرس التعليمي 

يبدأ مقاله بسب صريح للقمص العلّامة تاردس يعقوب ملطي ، ويقول :

*


> *تلبيس قسيس *​*
> تحريف النص عند تفسيره
> **   فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ    قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا  مِمَّا   ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلَا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ  إِلَّا   قَلِيلًا مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ   الْمُحْسِنِينَ ( 13 ) المائدة*
> ​* يقول القمص تادرس يعقوب الملطي 1  في تفسيره للنص :
> ...


*

ويقول أيضاً :

*


> *ومن الطريف أن القساوسة قد إدعوا أن معنى كلمة " عرب " الواردة في النص في لغته الأصلية تعني مساء . فهل تحرى القساوسة الصدق ؟*


*ويقول أيضاً :

*


> *والقساوسة   المبجلين قد حرفوا معاني هذه النبوة فدلسوا على العوام من خلال  إيهامهم   بأن معنى الكلمة في أصلها العبري مساءً وليس أرض العرب .*


*والرد على عدة اوجة :*

*أولا :   بإستثناء السب الصريح لرجل له رتبه كهنوتية و له عمر أكبر منه بما لا يقل   عن 50 عاماً ، فسوف نرصد السباب في الجزء الأخير من هذا الرد لتظهر  الصورة  كاملة .*
*
ثانيا : بالطبع هو ( المسلم ) لم يقل هذا عن   تدليس لان التدليس لا يكون الا عند قصد إخفاء الحقيقة المعروفة وانا استبعد   ان يكون يعرف هذه المعلومة فلذا فانا أحيل الأمر إلى الجهل وليس التدليس ،   فأنه يجهل هذا المعنى بل وبكل تبجح لانه يجهل هذا المعنى لم يكلف نفسه ان   يبحث في اقوال علماء اللغة والمعاجم او العلماء الكبار بل نَصّبَ نفسه   فقيهاً عالماً فذّاً وخرج علينا يسب ، والجواب يأتي من المصادر العلمية ...   ويجب الإنتباه أن ما سنعرضه الآن ليس هو كل ما لدينا بل جزء قليل منه  وهذا  لان المغالطات كثيرة جداً في هذا الموضوع سواء في مرحلة الإثبات او  النفي  كما سنرى معاً بالإضافة الى هدم كل اركان الموضوع وجعلها حطاما في  مهب رياح  الخماسين ..*

*يقول المرجع الذي إستشهد به هو بنفسه وزيمله :*


*13* *The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or   “in the wasteland.” A tendency to expect the name of a country in such  a  title, connected with the names Dedan and Tema in vv **13 and 14, supports the first. Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11) and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿   2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection with   Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11, “Seir”   and “Dumah”).

* 
*Watts,   J. D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33   (Revised Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas   Nelson, Inc.

**
 فهل جيمس وات مدلس أيضاً ؟**!*

*الغريب والمضحك جداً أنه قد ناقض نفسهُ بنفسهِ بعدها بعدة أسطر وقال :*




> *الفقرة كما في النص الماسوري :
> 13-  משׂא בערב ביער בערב תלינו ארחות דדנים
> وينطق :  مسّا بعرب بيعر بعرب تلينو أرحوت ددانيم .
> وجاءت كلمة عرب ערב في أكثر من موضع في العهد القديم بأكثر من معنى وذلك حسب نُطق الكلمة وهي :
> ...


*
فلا أعلم ماذا أقول ! ، يدعي انها لا تعني " مساء " ثم " يأتي بأمثلة أنها   تعني"  مساء " فماذا نفعل لإنسان لا يعرف ماذا يريد ان يثبت وماذا يريد ان   ينفي ! عجبي ! *


*فلو   حذفنا التشكيل كله من الحروف الساكنة ستصبح الكلمة لها معان كثيرة وتترجم   حسب السياق وبالتالي تترجم الى المساء او الى عرب حسب دقة المترجم ، وهى   تعني كليهما والسؤال الآن ، هل توجد نبوة لو اعتبرناها فعلاً أنها " عرب "   ؟!! ، بالطبع لا ، فلا يوجد ولا اساس واحد لهذه الشبهة اللهم الا قصاصات  من  هنا ومن هناك لإيهام المسلمين ان لنبيهم نبوة في الكتاب المقدس !*

​

*وكما   رأينا أن جيمس وات قد قال بجواز المعاني الثلاثة ولكنة ايضاً اعطى السبب   لترجمتها " عرب " لان ما سبقها كان يتكلم عن اماكن فتم ترجمتها الى " العرب   " ..*



> *ثمة   ملاحظة  صغيرة بعد ما توصلنا إليه من نتائج ، وهي أنه بأي حق يزعم   القساوسة أن  المسلمون يفسرون أسفار كتابهم المقدس علي هواهم ، وهم في نفس   اللحظة يفسرون  النصوص ويلوون أعناقها بطريقة فاضحة بطريق تخالف فهم  وتفسير  اليهود لها ،  وهذا المثال خير شاهد ودليل .
> فبأي حق يفعلون هذا ؟*


*بل   ثمة تدليس ! بل تدليسات ، ففعلاً المسلم لا يجرؤ أن يدخل الى التفاسير   المسيحيية على الإطلاق لأن كل تفسير نستطيع ان تستخرج منه ما يناقض المسلم   صراحة ! فالمسلم عندما يدخل في التفسير إما يدلس على التفسير او يقطتع منه   ما يوافق هواه أو يلوى عنق التفسير ليحتاج التفسير الى تفسير أو يظهر  بمظهر  عدم الفهم أو يأتي بتفاسير مضادة لكلامه ويضعها كحجة له ! ( اه  صدقوني )  واللي مش مصدقني يدور على ادلة المسلمين في موضوع " من الذي مات  على الصليب  ؟ " ستجدون انهم يأتون بأقوال تدينهم كلها ومع ذلك يضعوها  كشاهد لهم !!  وعجبي ! وكما أثبتنا أن العلماء الغرب قالوا بنفس ما قاله  العلامة ابونا  تادرس يعقوب فالمسلم يتخيل أنه طالما هو جاهل لايعلم الشيء  وجاء من هو اعلم  منه بمقدار بعد السماء عن الأرض أن الذي يعلم اكثر منه هو  الجاهل لانه  يعلم ما لا يعلمه المسلم ! ، وشيء آخر ، هل يوجد ولو تفسير  واحد مسيحي  معتبر قال ان هذه النبوة عن نبي المسلمين محمد !!!!؟ ، طريقة  المسلم في  البحث اللاعلمي كالآتي ، المسلم يسأل نفسه ما هى العقبة الحالية  التي امامي  ؟ ويرد على نفسه بتحديد العقبة ثم يبحث عن اي كتاب يؤيده في  كلامه ( بدون  اي علم ) ويقول " هيييه " انا كدة عدييت العقبة الأولى (  ويعتبرها مسلم بها  ) ويخش على العقبة التانية ويسأل نفسه نفس السؤال " أية  هى العقبة اللي  قدامي ؟ " ويرد على نفسه بتحديد العقبة الثانية ويبحث عن  كتاب يؤيده في  كلامه وهذا يعتبر أن العقبة الأولى والثانية صارتا من  المسلمات ! رغم انك  تجد أن الكتاب الأول ( الذي يؤيده ) يناقض ما يريد أن  يثبته هو في الكتاب  الثاني ( الذي يؤيده ايضاً ) وهكذا المسلم يصنع  الأبحاث ! فهي عار على  العلم ان تنسب لهم ، لهذا تجد مستوى العلم لدى  المسلمين اقل من الصفر ! بل  لا يظهر على خط الأعداد ! ، إنه البحث الهزلي !  ، أذكرني هذا المسلم بمسلم  آخر أدلته عبارة عن صور من مجلات ميكي ماوس !!*



*بعد هذا   ننتقل الى الجزء الثاني من كلامه وهو أشبه بالأضحوكة التي لا تنتهي فطوال   فترة دراسة الموضوع بجملته وانا اعيد قراءة ما كتبه او اتذكره اظل اضحك على   هذه الكلمات ! ، ولنر :*





> *بعد فشل الخدعة الأولى – خدعة المساء – نجد الردود التقليدية من النصارى لتفنيد هذه البشارة .
> فنجدهم يقولون :
> إن هذا لا يعني أبداً وجود نبيّ أو نبوة عند العرب وفي أرضهم ، فهذا أحد أساليب الكتاب المقدس ، وهذه هي الشواهد :
> •(الفانديك)(اشعياء)(Is-13-1)(وحي من جهة بابل رآه اشعياء بن آموص)
> ...


*أولاً :كونك لا تعلم فهذا يخصك وحدك ويلزمك ان تعلم فما علاقة عدم علمك بالـ " بحث " ؟
ثانياً : توضيح بسيط هو ان كل التراجم تقريبا في كل العالم في كل العصور   بكل اللغات تقريباً ( أقول " تقريبا " لعدم الإحصاء الكامل ) تترجم بتوضيح "   من جهة " وليس فقط العربية ! فهل كل التراجم في كل العالم اخطأت أم انك   تجهل السبب الواضح ؟! بالطبع انت تجهل السبب الواضح !
ثالثاً : **ترجم لي هذه الجملة  " **I am Molka** " ، هل ستترجمها الى " انا أكون   مولكا " ام الى " انا مولكا " ؟! اظن كلامي واضح جداً ، السبب يا سادة هى   ان النبوات كلها المذكورة  تتكلم عن أماكن أو اشياء محددة مثل **" وحي من جهة بابل " و " وحي من جهة مؤآب " **و**" وحي من جهة دمشق " و " وحي من جهة مصر " **و**" وحي من جهة برية البحر " و " وحي من جهة دومة " و **" وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " و " وحي من جهة وادي الرؤيا " **   و " وحي من جهة صور " و " وحي من جهة بهائم الجنوب " فكلها اماكن أو عن   بشكل عام عن أشياء محددة فكلمة " وحي مصر " تعني أن هذا الوحي القادم سيكون   بخصوص مصر ولذا تم ترجمتها الى " وحي من جهة مصر " أي وحي الله للنبي   أشعياء بن آموص بخصوص مصر " ولا أعرف ما هى الصعوبة في هذا !! فمعروف ان   بين اللغات توجد أشياء في اللغة المترجم منها لا يقابلها اي كلمات في اللغة   الأخرى فضلاً عن التراكيب اللغوية ! فهل خرج علينا أي يهودي وقال أن هناك   نبي للمسلمين سيقوم في بلاد العرب !!!!؟ ام ان المسلم أراد خلط الماء   بالزيت !؟

فلنكمل ،،

يقول زميلنا المسلم الحبيب :

*


> *
> •أتفقت جميع النصوص أيضاً في مجيء المكان بعد كلمة " מַשָּׂא " مباشرة بدون أي فاصل بينهما ، إلا نص أش 21 : 13 فقد جاء هكذا مسبوقة بحرف الجر " בַּ " وهو بمعنى " في " .
> מַשָּׂא, בַּעְרָב
> מַשָּׂא + בַּ + עְרָב
> ...


* 
أولاً : الزميل يعتمد على الشبة ! ، أي " يأخذ   الأمور بالشبة " بلا دراسة و الرجوع لأقوال العلماء الذين درسوا النصوص   وخرجوا لنا بالإجابة ، فالزميل يقول أن طالما جاء حرف الجر البيت (  **בּ**   ) فله الحق أن يُنَصِّب نفسه مترجم من العبرية بل و مترجم حرفي ! فترجمها  "  وحي في بلاد العرب " ورغم ان حتى هذه الترجمة لاتؤثر في جعل الآيات   المقدسة تتكلم عن نبي ولا غيره ولا تخدمه في موضوعه إلا اننا سنضع أقوال   العلماء لير الكل ما الفرق بين العلم وعدمه ! ، ولن أعلق إلا بالتظليل فقط 

ثانياً : أقوال العلماء ..

يقول ألبرت بارنز في هذه النقطة تحديداً :

**Upon Arabia - (בערב  ba‛ărâb). This is an unusual   form. The title of  the prophecies is usually without the ב  (b)   rendered 'upon.' Lowth  supposes this whole title to be of doubtful   authority, chiefly because  it is missing in most MSS. of the Septuagint. The Septuagint connects it  with the preceding prophecy respecting Dumab, and makes this a  continuance of that. The preposition ב  (b) - 'upon,' means here  "respecting, concerning," and is used instead of על  ‛al as in Zechariah 9:1.    Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and    southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on    the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix, lying    still further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may not  be   easy to determine. It is probable that it was Arabia Petrea,  because   this lay between Judea and Egypt, and would be exposed to  invasion by   the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and because this  part of Arabia   furnished, more than the others, such retreats and  fastnesses as are   mentioned in Isaiah 21:13-15.



**و أيضا :*
*
**The   heading בּערב משּׂא (the ע written according to the best codd. with a    simple sheva), when pointed as we have it, signifies, according to   Zechariah 9:1 (cf., Isaiah 9:7),  "oracle against Arabia." But why not   massâ ‛Arâb, since massâ is  followed by a simple genitive in the   other three headings? Or again, is  this the only heading in the   tetralogy that is not symbolical? We must  assume   that the Beth by which this is distinguished is introduced for  the   express purpose of rendering it symbolical, and that the prophet    pointed it first of all בּערב, but had at the same time בּערב in his    mind. The earlier translators (lxx, Targum, Syr., Vulg., Ar.) read the  second בּערב like the first, but without any reason. The   oracle  commences with an evening scene, even without our altering the   second  בּערב. And the massa has a symbolical title founded upon this   evening  scene. Just as 'Edom becomes Dumah, inasmuch as a night  without  a  morning dawn falls upon the mountain land of Seir, so will  בּערב  soon be  בּערב, inasmuch as the sun of Arabia is setting. Evening darkness is  settling upon Arabia, and the morning-land is becoming an evening-land.    "In the wilderness in Arabia ye must pass the night, caravans of the    Dedanians. Bring water to meet thirsty ones! The inhabitants of the  land   of Tema are coming with its bread before the fugitive. For they  are   flying before swords, before drawn swords, and before a bent bow,  and   before oppressive war." There is all the less ground for making  any   alteration in בּערב בּיער, inasmuch as the second Beth (wilderness  in   Arabia for of Arabia) is favoured by Isaiah's common usage (Isaiah   28:21; Isaiah 9:2; compare 2 Samuel 1:21; Amos 3:9). ‛Arab, written  with  pathach, is Arabia (Ezekiel 27:21; ‛arâb in pause, Jeremiah  25:24);   and ya‛ar here is the solitary barren desert, as distinguished  from the   cultivated land with its cities and villages. Wetzstein  rejects the   meaning nemus, sylva, with ya‛ar has been assumed to have,  because it   would be rather a promise than a threat to be told that  they would have   to flee from the steppe into the wood, since a shady  tree is the most   delicious dream of the Beduins, who not only find  shade in the forest,   but a constant supply of green pasture, and fuel  for their hospitable   hearths. He therefore renders it, "Ye will take  refuge in the V‛ar of   Arabia," i.e., the open steppe will no longer  afford you any shelter, so   that ye will be obliged to hide yourselves  in the V‛ar. Arab. wa‛ur  for  example, is the name applied to the  trachytic rayon of the   Syro-Hauranitic volcanoes which is covered with  a layer of stones. But   as the V‛ar in this sense is also planted with  trees, and furnishes   firewood, this epithet must rest upon some  peculiar distinction in the   radical meaning of the word ya‛ar, which  really does mean a forest in   Hebrew, though not necessarily a forest  of lofty trees, but also a   wilderness overgrown with brushwood and  thorn-bushes. The meaning of the   passage before us we therefore take  to be this: the trading caravans   ('ârchōth, like hailı̄coth in Job  6:19) of the Dedanians, that mixed  tribe of Cushites and Abrahamides  dwelling in the neighbourhood of the  Edomites (Genesis 10:7; Genesis  25:3), when on their way from east to  west, possibly to Tyre (Ezekiel  27:20),  would be obliged to encamp in  the wilderness, being driven out  of the  caravan road in consequence of  the war that was spreading from  north to  south. The prophet, whose  sympathy mingles with the  revelation in this  instance also, asks for  water for the panting  fugitives (התיוּ, as in Jeremiah 12:9, an  imperative equivalent to  האתיוּ  equals  האתיוּ; compare 2 Kings 2:3  :  there is no necessity to  read קדמוּ, as the Targum, Dderlein, and  Ewald  do). They are driven  back with fright towards the south-east as  far as  Tema, on the border  of Negd and the Syrian desert. The Tema  referred  to is not the  trans-Hauranian Tm, which is three-quarters of an  hour  from Dumah,  although there is a good deal that seems to favour  this,*​*

http://bible.cc/isaiah/21-13.htm
*
*
فلو كان بحث لكان قرأ وربما كان فهم بدلاً أن يبني موضوعاً على لاشيء ..*




> *فهي تحدد مكان الوحي الذي سيتكلم به النبيّ القادم ... أرض العرب .*


*
أولاً : النبوة لا تحدد مكان الوحي فهذا تلبيس بتغير الترتيب ، بل النبوة تحدد مكان تحقيق الوحي هذا نفسه
ثانياً : كم تريد ان تمرر ببساطة كلمة " الذي   سيتكلم به النبيّ القادم " ؟ من أين جئت بهذه الكلمات ؟ المسلم يريد في  كل  سطر ان يضيف كلمة يمررها على اخوته المسلمين ليخرج لنا بنهاية مُرَّرَة   تماماً ، أين قالت النبوة بوجود نبي في كل القصة ؟!!

*


> *تبدو   معالم هذه النبوءة في الظهور أكثر وأكثر عند السير مع بقية النص ،  فبعد   أن حدد ظهور وحي في بلاد العرب ، نجده يوضح أكثر مكان هذا الوحي من  شبه   جزيرة العرب .*


*بالطبع هذا تمرير أيضا من المسلم على المسلمين أيضاً ، فالنبوة لم تحدد مكان ظهور الوحي بل مكان تحقيق هذا الوحي نفسه !*






*من هنا سيبدأ في التلفيق وتلبيس الحق بالباطل والتمرير على مساحة كبيرة جداً ولكن ابناء الله لن يسكتوا ...*




*
*


> * لنقف وقفة بسيطة عند معنى كلمة الوعر " יַּעַר " التي جاءت في النص :*


*يا سيدي قف كما تشاء وإليك المعاجم ..**( لاحظوا ما سأُكَبِرَهُ و أُغير لونه لانه مهم )*
*
**سترونج :*​ *H3293
יער
ya‛ar
yah'-ar
From an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure; a copse of bushes; hence a forest; hence honey in the comb (as hived in trees): - [honey-] comb, forest, wood.
*​ 
*براون :*

*H3293
יער
ya‛ar
BDB Definition:
1) forest, wood, thicket, wooded height
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure
Same Word by TWOT Number: 888, 889
*​
​* ويقول قاموس " The Complete Word Study Dictionary " :*​*
* *H3293

ַיַער
ya‛ar: I. A masculine noun referring to a    forest, woods; honeycomb.   This word is used in contexts and texts where  it means a forest,   thicket, woods (2Sa_18:8; 1Ki_7:2; Zec_11:2). It  depicts a man-made or   humanly manicured natural park area (Ecc_2:6).
II. A masculine noun meaning honeycomb.  The word has this sense in Son_5:1. It refers to an item the lover has  eaten within his garden of delight.
III. A masculine proper noun meaning  Jaar. It may refer to a city by this name, "city of forests," Kiriath  Jearim, or simply the field of Jaar (NIV, Psa_132:6).

**وبوجد الكثير من المراجع اللغوية التي تؤكد نفس المعنى ، ولكن ماذا عن صديقنا المسلم ؟ تعالوا بنا لنر ماذا قال :

*


> *وكلمة يعر בַּיַּעַר في نص أشعياء ( 21 : 13 ) كناية عن أمر يوصف بالصعوبة*


*
يا راجل ؟! ، بجد ؟! ، انت حطيت قاموسين ناقضوك في كلامك وبعدها بتحط كلام   غريب من عندك وتقرر انها كناية عن أمر يوصف بالصعوبة ؟! امال القواميس   العالمية اللي قالت " thicken with verdure " و " **a copse of bushes** " و " **forest** " و " **honey** " و " **thicket** " و " **woods** " و " **honeycomb** " و " **a city by this name** " نوديها فين ؟! ، نرميها في البحر !*
*هى دي   الإمانة العلمية يا حضرة المسلم ؟! هو ده مستوى البحث العلمي العربي !؟  هو  ده اللي يستحقه اخواتك المسلمين منك انك تضحك عليهم ؟! يا حسرة عليك يا   مسلم ..*

*أنظروا   يا اخوة القواميس المعتمدة بتقول أية والأخ المسلم بيقول أية !! شوفوا   المسيحي لما بيكون في معنى عربي بيقوم بإغراق الموضوع بالمراجع اللغوية العربية المعتمدة ويقيمها حجة على المسلم و قارنوا هذا بكلام هذا العضو !



فلنكمل مع المسلم وسنعرض الآن بصورة واضحة جداً مدى مخالفة المسلم للقواميس للمعاجم في صورة ( VS. ) ...



يقول المسلم مخترعاً :

*


> *ولا تعنى أبداً غابة أو مكان للعسل*


*شايفين الثقة ! شايفين تصحيح المسلم للقواميس !! 
شوفوا القواميس مرة اخرى :*

​
*سترونج :*​ *H3293
יער
ya‛ar
yah'-ar
From an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure; a copse of bushes; hence a forest; hence honey in the comb (as hived in trees): - [honey-] comb, forest, wood.
*​ 
*براون :*

*H3293
יער
ya‛ar
BDB Definition:
1) forest, wood, thicket, wooded height
Part of Speech: noun masculine
A Related Word by BDB/Strong’s Number: from an unused root probably meaning to thicken with verdure
Same Word by TWOT Number: 888, 889
*​
​* ويقول قاموس " The Complete Word Study Dictionary " :
**
* *H3293

ַיַער
ya‛ar: I. A masculine noun referring to a    forest, woods; honeycomb.    This word is used in contexts and texts where  it means a forest,    thicket, woods (2Sa_18:8; 1Ki_7:2; Zec_11:2). It  depicts a man-made or    humanly manicured natural park area (Ecc_2:6).
II. A masculine noun meaning honeycomb.  The word has this sense in Son_5:1. It refers to an item the lover has  eaten within his garden of delight.
III. A masculine proper noun meaning  Jaar. It may refer to a city by this name, "city of forests," Kiriath  Jearim, or simply the field of Jaar (NIV, Psa_132:6).

**
**القواميس تقول : تعني غابة  VS.  المسلم يقول : لا تعني أبداً غابة* 

 *القواميس تقول : تعني مكان للعسل  VS.  المسلم يقول : لا تعني أبداً **مكان للعسل*​ 


*ماذا نفعل ؟!!! هل نصدق المسلم ام القواميس !؟
انها ليست مشكلة التواجة مع هذه القواميس فحسب بل مشكلة المسلم في التواجة مع العلم !

إنها محنة العقل !*



> *ولنا في ذلك قرينة من العهد القديم الذي إستخدم كلمة يعر " בַּיַּעַר " لترمز إلى هذا الأمر*


*" أمر " اية سيادتك !؟ مش توضح لنا برضو عشان نكون معاك في الصورة ؟!*




> *(الفانديك)(يشوع)(Jos-17-18)(بل يكون لك الجبل لانه وعر* *فتقطعه وتكون لك مخارجه.فتطرد الكنعانيين لان لهم مركبات حديد لانهم اشداء)*
> *
> כִּי הַר יִהְיֶה-לָּךְ, כִּי-* * יַעַר הוּא, וּבֵרֵאתוֹ, וְהָיָה לְךָ תֹּצְאֹתָיו:  כִּי-תוֹרִישׁ אֶת-הַכְּנַעֲנִי, כִּי רֶכֶב בַּרְזֶל לוֹ--כִּי חָזָק, הוּא.  {פ}*


 
*طيب   وبعدين ؟ اية للي استفدناه من النص ده ؟ دورت على اية مذكورة في اي قاموس   وحطتها بالعربي والعبري وعلمت على كلمة وعر ! ، اية الجديد ؟ فين الدليل   برضو ؟ قدمت اية جديد في الجزء ده ؟!! وهو انت بتاخدها بالقرينة فقط ! بالشبة !؟*



> وهنا تحديد أكثر دقة لمكان وقوع هذه البشارة وتحقيق النبوة


 

*بعد   كل ده المسلم لسة مقتنع ان في نبوة في الموضوع كله عن نبي !! عجبي !  وكمان  بعد كل التجاوزات دي جاي بيقول أن النص بيحدد بأكثر دقة مكان وقوع  البشارة  !
بشارة اية بس ؟!!!!


صدق صديقي عندما قال : ان من كتر وهم المسلمين بأن   الكتاب المقدس يحتوي على نبوة تخص نبيهم كنبي حقيقي أصبح عدد نبوات الكتاب   المقدس عندهم عن نبيهم أكثر من آيات الكتاب المقدس نفسه !!!


*


> إنها الأرض الأكثر وعورة ، الأكثر صعوبة في جزيرة العرب


*جبت منين لفظ " الأكثر " ده كمان ؟؟!!!!
وجبت منين لفظ " جزيرة العرب " هو التاني !!!؟
وانهو جزيرة عرب ؟ هل الخاصة بالخرائط القديمة التي تصفها ام في وضعها الحالي !؟

اية الموضوع الغريب ده ! مافيش حاجة واحدة فيه صح !*



> *وكما   نرى ، على الخريطة ان أعلي وأوعر تضاريس هي التي تقع في منطقة الحجاز    التي تقع فيها مكة والمدينة المنورة وباقي المدن التي وردت في البشارة .*


*بصوا بقى الحتة دي غريبة جدا وانا اتوقع انه كتبها وهو نائم ولم يقرأها ابداً !

أولا : هى " مكة " و " المدينة المنورة " في   البشارة كمان واحنا مانعرفش !!؟ كله عند العرب صابون ! اية المانع ندخل   كمان القدس والقاهرة و الرياض والدمام وابو ظبي !! عادي هو في مسلم هايراجع   ورانا ؟!! نام وصحي وقال ان مكة في البشارة وكمان المدينة المنورة ! ، كل   ده بيمهد لقل المسلمين انهم يلاقوا الكلام اللي هم عايزينه فيكملوا بدون   بحث في الموضوع وتبدأ التشكرات !!*

*ثانيا : شوفوا يا جماعة الخريطة اللي هو حاطتها بنفسه ودققوا فيها كويس جداً عشان تعذروني لو الواحد مابقاش يرد على شبهات المسلمين !!

*



​*
**أريدكم أن تركزوا على أمرين وهما :

1. زمن الخريطة ، فستجدوه على الخريطة على اليسار " لعام 1385هـ 1965 م "   .....! فتخيلوا مدى بعد الفترة الزمنية بين هذا التوقيت وبين التوقيت   القديم ! قرابة 2500 عام !!! شايفين كام !! 2500 عاااااااااااااااااااااام   !! فيها كل حاجة ممكن تتغير تماماً سواء اسماء او مفاهيم او معالم او   تضاريس !!! وعجبي على المسلم الذي يضع خريطة تدينه !

2. مفتاح الخريطة فالخريطة وضعت بجانب اللون " 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   " أعلى من 2000 متر وهذا هو اعلى ارتفاع بحسب مفتاح الخريطة ، حيث أن   الإرتفاع الأصغر مباشرة هو " من 500 الى 2000 " وهو الذي يقول عليه المسلم   بالخطأ انه اعلى ارتفاع ! وهو ليس اعلى ارتفاع ! بل الثاني حيث أن منطقة   عسير هى الأعلى ! وهذا كله بالرغم من ان النبوة لم تقل أصلاً جبال بل قالت   شهد وغابة وهذا كله ايضاً بالرغم من ان النبوة لم تقل اصلا كلمة " أعلى "   !! فالمسلم يعيش في الأوهام ، يخترع الشيء ويصدقه ويدلل عليه بدليل ياليته   كان صحيحاً بل حاله كحال الموضوع كله خاطيء وفي النهاية يقول بشارة  بنبينا  في الكتاب المقدس ! افلا تستحون !

هذا هو مستوى المسلمين !!

*


> * فالبشارة تحدد مكان البشارة*


*ديمو كراسي .... :smile02*



*هانرجع تاني في الجزء القادم على موضوع اللغة الي مسبب له عقدة نفسيه !*




> *النص   الماسوري  وردت فيه  كلمة ערב  مرتين بقراءة  " بلاد العرب " ونحن هنا   بصدد تحديد  قراءة الكلمة الثانية كما حددنا قراءة الأولى في فصلٍ سابقٍ .*


*هذه الجملة في حد ذاتها بها خطأ شنيع جداً سيظل لا يلتفت اليه طوال مشاركته هذه وهو ، أنه يقول ان قراءة النص الماسوري " ערב " بقراءة " بلاد العرب " وهنا انا اريد ان اعرف كيف عرف ان " ערב   " وردت بمعنى " بلاد العرب " ولم ترد مثلا بمعني " المساء " ؟! فإن النص   الماسوري عبري والإختلاف هو في ترجمة العبري نفسه ! سواء كان الى يوناني  او  انجليزي او لاتيني او سرياني حتى ! فكيف يقول هذا الكلام ؟!
بمعنى أخر ، كيف ازاي احدد معنى كلمة في مخطوط عبري بإستعمال لغة اخرى غير   العبري !! ، بمعنى اخر ، انا ممكن اقول فقط هنا ، نفس الكلام ده بس هاغير   كلمة " بلاد العرب " واحطها " المساء " واقول :
*



> *النص الماسوري  وردت فيه  كلمة ערב  مرتين بقراءة  " المساء " ونحن هنا بصدد تحديد  قراءة الكلمة الثانية كما حددنا قراءة الأولى في فصلٍ سابقٍ .*


*فـ اية المانع هنا ؟ !!! ، المسلم هنا نسي انه بيحدد القراءة العربية " بلاد العرب " على اساس ترجمة الفانديك !!! مش النص العبري نفسه ولكن عن طريق " ترجمة " !*



*شوفوا الجزء المضحك اللي جاي في كلامه :*



> *Leningrad codex B 19 a :*​*
> 
> מַשָּׂא, בַּעְרָב:  בַּיַּעַר בַּ עְרַב תָּלִינוּ, אֹרְחוֹת דְּדָנִים.
> 
> ...





> *وكذلك في الفولجاتا التي ترجمت في القرن الثالث الميلادي
> 
> * *Onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim.*​*
> 
> ...


*


وانا اشكره جزيل الشكر واقدم له اعذب التحيات على هذا الإثبات الرائع للكلمة ولكن السؤال الآن ، هو اثبت أن كلمة " ביער " تعني " at evening   " أي المساء ، فما هو الذي كان يدافع عنه ويعض بالنواجز عليه في اول جزء   واتهم العلامة القمص تادرس بالتدليس !!؟ انه اثبت بنفسه ما اراد نفيه  بنفسه  ايضاً !! فأين بحث هذا الذي يتحول فيه الباحث من مدافع من رافض  لمعنى كلمة  بكل قوته الى مؤيد لمعنى نفس الكلمة بكل قوته ايضاً ؟!!*



*وسؤال صغير :*
*طالما   أن اثبت ان  الكلمة الثانية تعني " المساء "وهى نفس الكلمة الأولى ، ما   المانع أن تكون  الكلمة الأولى ايضاً تعني المساء كما قال العلماء ؟

*


> 2 – إستخدمت كلمة " المساء "  بدلاً من " بلاد العرب " .





> *
> 
> جاءت قراءة كلمة ערב  الثانية في النص الماسوري بقراءة " بلاد العرب "*


*جبت منين الكلام ده يا مسلم ؟*




> *مما يعطي لهذه القراءة الأفضلية عن قراءة النص الماسوري ، إذا أنها القراءة الأقدم والأكثر إنتشاراً .*


*


واما  عن القدم فلو اخذنا فقط بالقدم لأنتفى موضوعك بترجمة واحدة وهى  السبعينية  اذ انها لا تحتوى على الجزء " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " اصلاً ،  فلا يوجد  وحي ولا يوجد بلاد ولا يوجد عرب !!!! ها ، تحب نخليها سبعينية ؟!!*







> *فاليهود كانوا يسكنون تيماء لعلمهم بقدوم نبي ، فكانوا يعرفون هذا النبي كما يعرفون أبناءهم ،*


*
وطبعا بعد هذا الكلام ، مطلوب مننا اننا نهلل ونكبر ! صح ؟! ، ازاي ؟ ليه ؟   مش مهم لكن المهم ان المسلم قال كلمة ولازم الكل يصفق له ! كدة ! ولا   بدليل ولا بمصدر ولا بأي حاجة ! ، هو الراجل اقر ان اليهود كانوا في شبة   الجزيرة عشان منتظرين نبي فلازم احنا نصدقه عشا المسلم قال كدة ! هي دي   اصول البحث العلمي !! ، لا و أية كمان ! دا كانوا عارفينه كما يعرفون   ابناءهم ! شايفين الدروشة اللي المسلم فيها ! ، قاعد في البلد وعمال يفتي !   اي كلام في اي حاجة في اي هزار ، المهم انه يرص شوية كلام من اللي  بيعجبوا  المسلمين وخلاص ! ويخرج يقول " بحث " !! *



*الجزء الخاص بالخرائط ومن هم هذه القبائل والأماكن تم مناقشته في الموضوع اعلاه بالتفصيل الممل فلن نكرره هنا ..*






> ولا شك أن هذا المهاجر هو رسول الإسلام


*

يا راجل ؟ يا رجل تصدق زعلتني !؟ ، لا شك انه رسول الإسلام ! من اين جاء لك   الشك اصلا لإثبات انه هو رسول الإسلام لتقول انه لا شك في انه يكون رسول   الإسلام !

انت بتخترع ؟** اي حاجة في اي حاجة وكدة تطلع لنا بتأكيد انه " لا شك انه رسول الإسلام " ؟ مش يمكن يكون اي حد تاني ! :t31:*






*انظروا الى ادلة هذا الباحث :*



> [1] قاموس الكتاب المقدس .
> [2]   http://www.arabicacademy.org.eg/admi...%20-%20179.doc
> [3]   The chaldee paraphrase on the prophet Isaiah . translated by REV. C. W. H. PALI . p 66.​ [4] قاموس الكتاب المقدس .
> [5]   http://www.arabicacademy.org.eg/admi...%20تاريخية.doc
> ...


*
يستشهد برابطين على النت لواحد اسمه * *مراد كامل لا نعرف من هو ولا دكتور في أي مجمع ولكن زميلنا المسلم يستشهد به وخلاص ! هو كدة !

وانظروا الى الإستشهاد السابع ! انه لزميل مسلم في المنتديات مواضيعه اشبه   بالنكات الهستيرية من كثر الأخطاء الواقعة فيها ! وله كتاب حديث لم اتمالك   نفسي من الضحك عندما قرأته ! ، هذا يكتب بغير علم وذلك ينقل عنه بغير علم   وكأن الأول رأيه حجة علينا !! عجبي ! 

*


> *وكانوا يقولون للعرب أن الله سيبعث نبيّ سيقاتلكم ونقاتلكم معه :
> 
> فعن السدي أنه قال : كانت العرب تمر باليهود فيؤذونهم ، وكانوا يجدون محمدا    صلى الله عليه وسلم في التوراة ، ويسألون الله أن يبعثه فيقاتلوا معه    العرب. فلما جاءهم محمد كفروا به ، حين لم يكن من بني إسرائيل . [8]*


*المسلم   هنا لم يعطي لنا كتاب حديث معتبر لنر اخراج الحديد من علماء الحديث بل   اعطى لنا تفسير وكان ما في التفاسير هو صحيح وهو ملزم بالأحاديث الواردة   فهي ! فإني بحثت ولم اجد الحديث هذا الا في كتب التفسير ( على حد بحثي في ما يقرب 5400 كتاب اسلامي ) فمن الأفضل أن يعطينا المصدر ونحن نذهب اليه ونتأكد من سند الحديث و إخراجه ، مع ايراده طبعا ..*



*ولكن   المشكلة الحقيقية هى وجود حديث مقارب جداً جداً لما يريد أن يوصله الزميل   الينا وهذا الحديث حكم عليه علماء الإسلام أنفسهم بالضعف :*

*

* *1 - **   عن ابن عباس قال : كانت يهود خيبر تقاتل غطفان ، فكلما التقوا هزمت يهود   فعاذت بهذا الدعاء : اللهم إنا نسألك بحق محمد النبي الأمي الذي وعدتنا أن   تخرجه لنا آخر الزمان إلا نصرتنا عليهم ، فكانوا إذا دعوا بهذا الدعاء   هزموا غطفان ، فلما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفروا به ، فأنزل الله تعالى { وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به } *
*الراوي:       عبدالله بن عباس      المحدث:           ابن تيمية           -   المصدر:  التوسل والوسيلة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم: 227
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  هذا مما أنكره عليه العلماء فإن عبد الملك بن هارون من أضعف الناس وهو عند أهل العلم بالرجال متروك بل كذاب ، وهذا الحديث من جملتها * 
 ﻿   *2 - **   عن ابن عباس قال : كانت يهود خيبر تقاتل غطفان فكلما التقوا هزمت يهود   فعاذت بهذا الدعاء : اللهم إنا نسألك بحق محمد النبي الأمي الذي وعدتنا أن   تخرجه لنا آخر الزمان إلا نصرتنا عليهم فكانوا إذا دعوا بهذا الدعاء هزموا   غطفان ، فلما بعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كفروا به فأنزل الله تعالى { وكانوا من قبل يستفتحون على الذين كفروا فلما جاءهم ما عرفوا كفروا به } *
*الراوي:       سعيد بن جبير      المحدث:           ابن تيمية           -   المصدر:  مجموع الفتاوى   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/299
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  فيه عبد الملك بن هارون من أضعف الناس وهو عند أهل العلم بالرجال متروك بل كذاب * 

​ *http://www.dorar.net/enc/hadith/فلما+جاءهم+محمد+كفروا+به/+w*​*
فهل يبني زميلنا الفاضل نبوته على احاديث ضعيفة ؟

فلنكمل في موضوعه الثاني ، وهو الآن سيتكلم عن مدة الثلاث سنوات فتعالوا نفترض انها صحيحة بعد ان اثبتنا انها خاطئة تماماً ....


*​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*
*


> *[FONT=&quot]وماذا قوله في قراءة مخطوط 1QIsa [FONT=&quot] التي ترجع للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد والتي نسفت تلفيق وإلصاق تلك النبوة لسرجون ؟*


[/FONT][/FONT]
* في الحقيقة لا أعرف ، حتى لو اعتبرنا ان النص يقول " ثلاث سنين " ، كيف نسف نسب الحدث لسرجون ؟*

* وفي حقيقة الحقيقة ، لا عرف ايضاً ، حتى لو كان نسف الخبر لسرجون ، وهذا لن يحدث ، فما علاقة رسول الإسلام بالموضوع ايضاً ...؟؟!!*


* كان يجب على الزميل ان يشرح كيف يكون هذا أو ذاك يصلون بالموضوع لنبي    الإسلام ، فإنه الموضوع كله عبارة احد الأشخاص بحث عن كلمة " عرب " في    الكتاب المقدس وقال ، بس ، هى دي النبوة ، وبدأت الأساطير حول تكوين نبوة    من عدم !*




> *ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa  امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .*


*بالطبع    الجملة الأخيرة تعرفنا بمدى علم هذا الزميل بعلم النقد كافة وبالنقد    الأدنى خاصة فهناك أسباب كثيرة لكي نقول أن القراءة هذه هى الصحيحة ام هى    الخاطئة فعامل القدم ليس هو العامل الوحيد ، وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول  عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها لا   تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل القدم  قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما الباقي بعد  هذا ؟*
 



> * وجاءت المخطوطة 1QIsa  لتصحح خطأ السبعينية وتثبت أصاله تلك الجملة ، لتكون الرقيب على السبعينية وليس العكس :*


*يعود زميلنا ويقول جملة كهذه أشبة بالضحك المستمر على عقول المسلمين ففيها :*


* 1. ناقض نفسه حالاً ، سريعاً ، فوراً ، عندما قال    الآن أن قمران جاءت رقيبة على السبعينية ( وقمران جاءت بعد السبعينية في    الزمن ) وهو الذي منذ قليل قد قال " وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح    " ، ففوراً قد قلب الموازين طالما ان لا احد يقرأ كلامه ويحاسبه عليه !    فتارة الأقدم هو الأصح ( وهذا ليس بهذه السهولة ) وتارة أخرى أن الأجدد  هو   الأصح ( وهذا ايضا ليس بهذه السهولة ) ، ولكن هل تعرفون لماذا يقول  جملة   كهذه لا تُزن في ميزان العلم مطلقاً ؟ لأنه لو اعتبر الأقدم هو  الأصح وهى   السبعينيية ، فموضوعه ينهدم بهذا فقط ، حيث اننا وكما قلنا  السبعينيية لا   يوجد بها من الأساس كلمة " وحي " ولا يوجد بها ايضا " بلاد  العرب " فينهدم   الموضوع كله بضربة واحدة !! ولهذا قال جملة كهذه !!!  أرأيتم مدى الصدق  ومدى  الأمانة العلمية بل والعقلية ؟!*


* 2. كيف تقوم مخطوطة عبرية بتصحح خطأ ترجمة يونانية !!!؟ ولن استكمل والحكم للقاري على ما نراه من نقاط في هكذا مواضيع !!*

* 3. بنفس المبدأ المغلوط ، تكون كل المخطوطات التالية لمخطوطة اشعياء القمرانية جاءت لتصحح خطأ قمران !! + !! = !!!! وعجبي !!*

 



> *ألا وهي الترجمة الإنجليزية لترجوم يوناثان التي أعدها علماء نصارى توافق نفس الترجمة التي ترجمناها :*



* أولاً : لا يوجد علماء نصارى ترجموا هذه الترجمة لان النصارى قد انتهوا منذ أمد بعيد فلا تخلط بين ناصريين وبين نصارى ...*

* و إن كنت لك رأي مخالف فطالعنا به هنا : **مسيحيين ولسنا نصارى !*
 
* ثانياً : لا يمكنك أن تستدل بـ " ترجوم " آرامي    على نص عبري لأن الموضوع عن شبهة نقدية نصية وبالتالي فلا يصح الإستشهاد    بترجوم آرامي للنص العبري لانه سيفسر المعنى ويضيف ويحذف كما سنرى فيما  بعد   وكما يعلم من له أدنى علم بماهية الترجوم ...*

* ثالثاً : لا يمكنك الإستشهاد بترجمة إنجليزية للنص الآرامي للترجوم ، لان الترجمة بحسب المترجم ممكن أن تخطيء هنا ، كما سنرى ...*
 
 
 
 



> *وهذا     كذب علني مفضوح مبني على الجهل الشديد باللغة العبرية كما عودنا ذلك    الشخص  طيلة ما فات من رد ، يقول الترجوم في عبارة مباشرة وواضحة :*





> *אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי*
> 
> * والجزء الملون هو الجزء المقصود ، وترجمته :*
> 
> ...



 
* بغض   النظر عن المسبات التي يكيلها والإتهامات التي يوجهها الزميل فأننا  سنرى   من هو الجاهل ومن هو المدلس حسب الأدلة والمراجع ولنبدأ وأدعوا له    بالإحتمال ..*
 
 
 
 
* قد قلنا سابقا أنه لا يمكنه استخدام الترجوم الآرامي لتحديد قراءة كلمة  عبرية ، اي   شبهة نصية في نص عبري أيضاً لانه وببساطة " ترجوم " وليس "  نسخة " فالترجوم آرامي ويقوم بتفسير النص العبري ويضيف عليه بحسب ما يراه  من تفسير ...   والآن لنلقي نظرة على النص 16 في الترجوم :*

* אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי׃*

 
* و انا اريد ان اعرف ، ما علاقة هذا النص بالنص الموجود في النص الماسوري :*

* כי־כה אמר אדני אלי בעוד שׁנה כשׁני שׂכיר וכלה כל־כבוד קדר׃*

* وبالطبع أيضاً النص القمراني لنفس النص ( مع الإختلافات التي عرفناها ) ...*


* بالطبع أتكلم عن رسم الحروف كآرامي وعبري ، فالفارق بين " سنة " و" سنين "  حرف هنا وحرفين هناك فما العلاقة بإستخدام ترجوم يستخدم حروف أخرى ؟!*

* هل كل هذه الإختلافات بينهما لم تجعل الأخ المعترض يتحاشى إستخدام الترجوم للتدليل على وجود كلمة من عدمها ؟! *
* فإن كان سيتمسك بوجود كلمة هنا سأطالبه بوجود كل الكلمات بلا إستثناء بنفس الرسم سواء في قمران أو في النص الماسوري ، وليتفضل بإستخراجهم....*

* الشيء العجيب والغريب والمذهل حقاً أننا لو رجعنا لترجوم يوناثان ولكن هذه المرة للنص رقم 13 فسنجده جاء فيه :*

*מַטַל כָס דִלוָט לְאַשקָאָה יָת עַרבָאֵי בְחוּרשָא בְרַמשָא יְבִיתוּן שְיָרַת בְנֵי דְדָן׃*
 
 
 
 
 
* فما العلاقة بين هذا النص وبين النص الماسوري أو حتى القمراني :*

* משׂא בערב ביער בערב תלינו ארחות דדנים׃*
 
 
 *فهل نص ترجوم يوناثان يوجد به " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " من الأساس ؟؟!!!!*
 
 *فصدقوني لو عرضت لكم معاني هذه الكلمات لتخيلتم اني اتحدث في موضوع اخر !*
 
 
 
 
 *واما عن الترجمة التي أتى بها فتعالوا لنقرأ فيها بعض الشيء ونراها ..*
 
 
 
 *سأضع النص الآرامي لترجوم يوناثان وسأضع ترجمة هذا الكتاب له ونسأل سؤال للمعترض ..*
 
 *الآية : 13*
 
 *מַטַל כָס דִלוָט לְאַשקָאָה יָת עַרבָאֵי בְחוּרשָא בְרַמשָא יְבִיתוּן שְיָרַת בְנֵי דְדָן׃* 
 
 
 

​
​
​
*وبإختصار ، هل الكلام المظلل بالأصفر هذا موجود في النص العبري للنص الماسوري او القمراني ؟! هل يرضاه زميلنا ؟*​
​
*لو   إرتضاه فلا يوجد له موضوع اذ ان النص يقول في مقدمته ( وهى المعول عليها   لبناء كل الموضوع اصلا ) : The Burden of the cup of the cursing فهل هنا  يوجد  وحي ( أوراكل ) أم حمل وثقل ولعنة سيشربها العرب؟ أو يوجد بلاد  العرب من الأساس ؟!! فهل تحرى الدقة زميلنا أم ظل يكيل  بالإتهامات مصحوبة  بالقصاصات من هنا ومن هناك لينسج ثوب لا يمكن أن يترابط و  ايضا خاطيء في  كل جوانبه ليخرج لنا بنبوة عن نبيه !!؟*​
​
​
​
*الآية : 16*​
​
*אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי׃*​
​
​
​
​
​


​
​
*ونفس الأمر ، هل يوجد الكلام المظلل بالأصفر هذا في قمران او للنص الماسوري ؟*​
​
​
*سأبسط الإجابة عليه واعطيه ما غفل عنه في الإستشهاد وهو المقدمة لهذه الترجمة وكيف تتكون :*​
​


​
​
*فهل   هنا هو يترجم من الترجوم ام يتابع الـ English Authorized Version of the   Hebrew text و يقارن بين the best Christian and Jewish editions of this   Paraphrase ؟؟ فليت القاريء يقرأ ويعي !*​
​
*بل و الأغرب ، تعالوا لنرى ماذا جاء في مقدمة ترجوم يوناثان :*​
​
*The main text is that of the Mikraot Gedolot HaKeter edition (Bar Ilan University Press, 1992–) prepared by M. Cohen (which may correspond to different manus c r i p t s for each book;   see that volume for details). Variants from Sperber’s main text and   apparatus are marked 2 and 3 respectively. Additional verse-length   toseftot appearing in Sperber are cited after the main text as variants   4–6.*​ *In   the single case of Targum Jonathan to Zephaniah, however, the main  text  is rather that re-edited by Josep Ribera Florit in “La version  aramaica  del Profeta Sofonias,” EstBib 40 (1982): 127–158 with variants (marked as 2) from his apparatus.*​ *Preparation   of this electronic database was made possible by grants from the   National Endowment for the Humanities and Hebrew Union College-Jewish   Institute of Religion.*​ *EstBib Estudios biblicos*​
​
*Comprehensive Aramaic Lexicon. (2005; 2005). Targum Jonathan to the Prophets. Hebrew Union College.*​
​
​
*فهل هذا الذي يستشهد به ؟*​
​
​
​
​
​


> *بينما تطابق قراءة ترجوم يوناثان قراءة نص المخطوط 1QIsa بإستثناء كلمة שלוש الموجودة في نص المخطوط*



​
* هذا ممتاز أنك وصلت إليه وعليه فلا يوجد موضوع من الأساس لك لأن كلمة "  ثلاث " لم تأتِ أصلاً وكلنا نعرف ان الترجوم يمكنه ان يفسر كلمة " سنة "  الى " سنين " بحسب ما يراه المفسر فيه، فالترجوم ليس نقل ، نسخ ولصق بل  ترجمة ديناميكية ، وأيضاً الكلمة الأخيرة للترجوم وهى " **דעַרבָאֵי** "  أي " العرب " تختلف عن النص القمراني حيث جاءت فيه " **קדר** " اي " قيدار " .*​
​
​
​ 
 



> *وهنا   لا يتكلم  عن عقوبة مثل التي حلت على برية البحر ( اش 21 : 1 ) او دومة (   اش 21 : 11 )  او صور ( اش 23 : 1 ) كما يقول هذا الشخص ، ولو تفصحنا تلك   النصوص في  لغتها الاصلية لوقفنا على الآتي :*


*وهذه   فاجعة صريحة يخالف بها كل التفاسير العالمية في كل اللغات وكل العصور وفي   اليهودية والمسيحيية والتاريخ و اللغة وكل شيء تقريباً ، فهذا تُعد فضيحة   أن يطلق من نفسه تفسيراً بالأهواء فأنا أستطيع أن اضع له أكثر من 100  تفسير  ينفون كلامه جملة وتفصيلاً ، ولكن هل هذا هو البحث العلمي الأكاديمي  الذي  يبحث بحق وعدل و إنصاف ؟! ، هل هذه هى المصداقية العلمية والأدبية  للباحث ؟  هل نحن نفسر القرآن والأحاديث على هوانا ؟! هل يرضى احد المسلمين  أن نفسر  قرانه ضاربين بالتفاسير الإسلامية المعتمدة لأعمدة التفسير  الإسلامي عرض  الحائط ؟ هل عرفتم الفرق بين الأكاديمية وبين الـ ..... ؟!*

* حقاً يا حسرة على مستوى الباحثين المسلمين ...*
 
 
 



> *فمطلعه يتكون من كلمة مسّا משא أي وحي أو نبوة بَ ב حرف جر بمعنى في كما استخدم مع كلمة يَعَر ערב فترجمت בערב بيَعَر إلي في الوعر ، عراف ערב اي بمعنى العرب .*





> * والمعنى ككل*
> * وحي إلهي / نبوءة في أرض العرب .*



* بالطبع أحبتي القُراء قد رددنا على هذا الجزء اعلاه في تفصيل حرف البيت   لماذا جاء هنا ، ولكن أنا أريد أن اتوافق معه تماماً كي تعرفوا ان الشبهات   الإسلامية حتى و إن توافقت مع وجهة نظر طارحيها فإنها لا تخدم مصالحهم   أبداً ، فسنقول أن المعنى هو " نبوءة في أرض العرب   " ونتماشى معه ، فالمعنى ايضا أنها نبوة ستتحقق في ارض العرب ، فأين قال   النص - حتى كما تريده انت - نبي في ارض العرب !!!!!!!؟ نبوءة في أرض العرب   أي نوءة بشأن ما سيحدث في بلاد العرب ! فمشكلتك عزيزي هو ضعف المنطق وكذا   العلم وكذا الحقيق العلمي واما عن المنطق فحتى ما تريده لا يخدمك فماذا   نفعل لك ؟!*
 
 



> *وبغض    النظر عن تحريف الترجمة العربية – كالعادة – وانها اضافت عبارة " وحي من    جهة " التي لا وجود لها في النصوص العبرية ولا غير العبرية*


*وهذا   تدليس صريح مباشر لا يمكن أن يكون مجرد جهل ولكنه تدليس صريح ، حيث أنه   يريد أن يطعن في التراجم العربية ليقول انهم ليسوا علماء لانه يعلم انه لا   يقدر أن يتساوى مع اي نقطة في علم عالم أجنبي ! وهذا تدليس ، فإن الغالبية   العظمى القصوى الساحقة شبة التامة وشبة الكاملة قد اضافت رابط في الوسط !   وسنعرض عليكم التراجم ولكن قبل أن نعرضها نريد أن نلتفت الى العبارة " التي لا وجود لها في النصوص العبرية ولا غير العبرية   " ، وبالطبع فإن غير العبرية يمكن ان يكون انجليزية او فرنسية او سريانية   او او او او ! فهل هذا الإنسان واعي لما يكتب ام يخط الكلمات ليحشو  الصفحات  ؟!*​* 

**Isa 21:13

**(SVD)  وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.*


*(ALAB) نبوءة بشأن شبه الجزيرة العربية: ستبيتين في صحاري بلاد العرب يا قوافل الددانيين،*

*(2SVD)  وحي من جهة بلاد العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين.*

*(GNA) وحي على العرب: بيتوا في صحراء العرب، يا قوافل الددانيين! *

*(JAB) قول على العربة: في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين. *​*
(ACV) The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia ye shall lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites.

(AKJ) The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall you lodge, O you traveling companies of Dedanim.

(AMP)  The mournful, inspired prediction (a burden to be lifted up)   concerning Arabia: In the forests and thickets of Arabia you shall   lodge, O you caravans of Dedanites [from northern Arabia]. 

(AOV)  Godspraak teen Arabië. In die bos in Arabië moet julle vernag, karavane van die Dedaniete! 

**(ASB) وحي عن بلاد العرب. يا قوافل ددان يا من تبيتون في صحراء العرب،*​*
(ASV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites. 

(BBE)  The word about Arabia. In the thick woods of Arabia will be your night's resting-place, O travelling bands of Dedanites! 

(BCN)  Yr oracl am Arabia: Yn llwyni Arabia y lletywch, chwi garafanau Dedanim; 

(Bibeln)  Utsaga ?ver Arabien. Tagen natth?rb?rge i Arabiens vildmark, I karavaner fr?n Dedan. 

(Bishops)  The burthen concernyng Arabia. In the wooddes of Arabia shall ye tary all nyght, euen in the streetes of Dedanim. 

(BUL)  Наложеното за Арабия пророчество : Привечер ще слезете в гората да пренощувате. О дедански кервани. 

(CBK)  Břímě na Arabii. Po lesích v Arabii nocleh   mívati budete, ó pocestní   Dedanských. 

(CEV)  This is a message for Arabs who live in the barren desert in the region of Dedan: You must order your caravans 

(CJB)  A prophecy about Arabia: You caravans of D'danim will camp in the desert growth of Arabia.

(CLV) LOAD IN ARABIA In the wildwood, in Arabia, you are lodging, caravans of Dedanites."

(clVulgate)  Onus in Arabia. [In saltu ad vesperam dormietis, in semitis Dedanim.

(Darby)  The burden against Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall ye lodge, ye caravans of Dedanites. 

(DRB)  The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim. 

(ESV)  The oracle concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. 

(FPR)  Ennustus Arabiaa vastaan. Yöpykää Arabian viidakoissa, dedanilaiset matkueet. 

(GEB)  Ausspruch über Arabien. In der Wildnis von Arabien müßt ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter. 

(Geneva)  The burden against Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall yee tarie all night, euen in the waies of Dedanim. 

(GLB)  Dies ist die Last über Arabien: ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien herbergen, ihr Reisezüge der Dedaniter. 

(GNB)  This is a message about Arabia. People of Dedan, you whose caravans camp in the barren country of Arabia, 

(GW)  This is the divine revelation about Arabia. You caravan of   travelers from the people of Dedan will spend the night in the forest of   Arabia. 

(HCSB)  An oracle against Arabia: You will camp for the night in the scrublands of the desert, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(HCSB-r)  An oracle against Arabia: 
You will camp for the night
in the scrublands of the desert, 
you caravans of Dedanites.

(HKB)  Jövendölés Arábia ellen: Az   erdõben háltok Arábiában,   Dédán utazó seregei. 

(HNV)  The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, you caravans of Dedanim. 

(IAV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(IBIS)  Inilah pesan tentang Arab: Hai, orang Dedan, kafilah-kafilahmu berkemah di semak belukar tanah Arab. 

(ICE)  Spádómur um Arabíu. Takið   náttstað í kjarrinu að kveldi,   þér kaupmannalestir Dedansmanna! 

(INR)  Oracolo contro l'Arabia. Passerete la notte nelle foreste, in Arabia, o carovane dei Dedaniti! 

(IRL)  Oracolo contro l'Arabia. Passerete la notte nelle foreste, in Arabia, o carovane dei Dedaniti! 

(ISRAV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(ITB)  Ucapan ilahi terhadap Arabia. Di belukar di Arabia kamu akan bermalam, hai kafilah-kafilah orang Dedan! 

(Phillips NT) 

(JST)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim.

(JOSMTH) The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim.

(JPS)  The burden upon Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of Dedanites. 

(KJ2000)  The burden concerning Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall you lodge, O you traveling companies of Dedanites.

(KJV+TVM)  The burden4853 upon Arabia6152. In the forest3293 in   Arabia6152 shall ye lodge3885 [8799], O ye travelling companies736 of   Dedanim1720.

(KJV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(KJV+)  The burden4853 upon Arabia.6152 In the forest3293 in Arabia6152   shall ye lodge,3885 O ye traveling companies736 of Dedanim.1720 

(KJV-1611)  The burden vpon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall yee lodge, O yee trauelling companies of Dedanim. 

(KJV21)  The burden upon Arabia: In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanites.

(KJVA)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim. 

(KJVR)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim. 

(KRV)  아라비아에 관한 경고라 드단 대상이여 너희가 아라비아 수풀에서 유숙하리라 

(LBP)  The prophecy concerning Arabia. In the evening you shall lodge in the forest, in the highway of Dornim.

(Lamsa)   The prophecy concerning Arabia. In the evening you shall lodge in the forest, in the highway of Dornim.

(LBLA)  Profecía sobre Arabia. En las espesuras de Arabia pasad la noche, caravanas de dedanitas. 

(LITV)  The burden of Arabia: You shall stay in the forest of Arabia, travelers of Dedanites. 

(LDB) Omugngu oguli ku Buwalabu. Mu kibira mu Buwalabu mwe mulisula, mmwe ebibiina ebya Abadedeni ebitambula.

(LXX)  ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ Δαιδαν. 

(LXX+ & WH+) εν G1722[PREP] τω G3588[T-DSM] δρυμω G[N-DSM] εσπερας   G2073[N-GSF] κοιμηθηση G2837[V-FPI-2S] εν G1722[PREP] τη G3588[T-DSF]   οδω G3598[N-DSF] δαιδαν G[N-PRI]

(LXX+) εν 1722[PREP] τω 3588[T-DSM] δρυμω [N-DSM] εσπερας 2073[N-GSF]   κοιμηθηση 2837[V-FPI-2S] εν 1722[PREP] τη 3588[T-DSF] οδω 3598[N-DSF]   δαιδαν [N-PRI]

(Brenton)  Thou mayest lodge in the forest in the evening, or in the way of Daedan. 

(MKJV)  The burden against Arabia: You shall stay in the forest of Arabia, O traveling companies of Dedanites. 

(MSG)  A Message concerning Arabia: You'll have to camp out in the desert badlands, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(NAS+)  The oracle about Arabia . In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night , O caravans736  of Dedanites1720 . 

(NAS77)  The oracle about Arabia. In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites. 

(NASB)  The oracle about Arabia. In the thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites. 

(NASB+)  The oracle4853b about Arabia6152b. In the thickets3293a of   Arabia6152b you must spend3885a the night3885a, O caravans736 of   Dedanites1720.

(NBLH)  Oráculo (Profecía) sobre Arabia: "En las espesuras de Arabia pasen la noche, Caravanas de Dedanitas. 

(NCV)  This is a message about Arabia: spent the night near some trees in Arabia.

(NET.)  Here is a message about Arabia: In the thicket of Arabia you spend the night, you Dedanite caravans.

(NET)  Here is a message about Arabia: In the thicket of Arabia you spend the night, you Dedanite caravans.

(NAB-A)  Oracle on Arabia: In the thicket in the nomad country spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.

(NIRV) Here is a message the Lord gave me about Arabia. He told me to   give orders to traders from Dedan. They were camping in the bushes of   Arabia.

(NIV) An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,

(NIVUK)  An oracle concerning Arabia:
   You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,

(NKJV)  The burden against Arabia. 
 In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, 
O you traveling companies of Dedanites. 

(NLT) This message came to me concerning Arabia: Ocaravans from Dedan, hide in the deserts of Arabia.

(NLV)  The special word about Arabia: You must stay the night among the trees of Arabia, O traveling people of Dedanim.

(Norsk)  Utsagn mot Arabia. I skogen i Arabia skal I overnatte, I karavaner av dedanitter! 

(NRSV) The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.

(NWT)  The pronouncement against the desert plain:  In the forest in the   desert plain YOU will spend the night,  O caravans of men of De'dan.

(OJB)  The massa (burden) concerning Arabia. In the ya'ar (forest) of Arabia shall ye encamp O ye caravans of Dedanim.

(PBG)  Brzemię na Arabiję. Po lasach Arabii noclegi miewać będziecie, o podróżni Dedańscy! 

(PJFA)  Oráculo contra a Arábia. Nos bosques da   Arábia passareis a noite, ó caravanas de dedanitas. 

(RDCT) Proorocie asupra Arabiei. Veţi petrece noaptea în tufele Arabiei, cete de negustori din Dedan!

(Rev. Webster+) The burden4853 upon Arabia6152. In the forest3293 in   Arabia6152 shall ye lodge3885 [8799], O ye travelling companies736 of   Dedanim1720.

(RNKJV) The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanim.

(ROB)  Proorocie despre Arabia. Într-o pădure de stepă petreceţi noaptea, voi, caravane din Dedan! 

(RST)  Пророчество об Аравии. --В лесу Аравийском ночуйте, караваны Деданские! 

(RSVA)  The oracle concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of De'danites. 

(RV)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye travelling companies of Dedanites. 

(SDK-L)  Breme Arapskoj. Po šumama u Arapskoj noćivaćete, putnici Dedanski! 

(So)  Kanu waa warka culus ee dalka Carabta ku saabsan. Kuwiinna safarka   ah oo reer Dedaanow, waxaad ku hoyan doontaan kaynta dalka Carabta. 

(SRV)  Carga sobre Arabia. En el monte tendréis la noche en Arabia, oh caminantes de Dedanim. 

(SSE)  Carga sobre Arabia. En el monte tendréis la noche en Arabia, oh caminantes de Dedán. 

(TAB)  Ang hula tungkol sa Arabia. Sa gubat ng Arabia ay magsisitigil   kayo, Oh kayong nangaglalakbay na pulupulutong na mga Dedaneo. 

(TKJV)  ภาระเกี่ยวกับอาระเบีย โอ กระบวนพ่อค้าของคนเดดานเอ๋ย เจ้าจะพักอยู่ในดงทึบในอาระเบีย 

(TKK)  Arabistan'la ilgili bildiri: Arabistan çalılıklarında geceleyeceksiniz, Ey Dedan kervanları! 

(TMB)  The burden upon Arabia: In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanites.

(TNIV) A prophecy concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of Arabia,

(TRC) The heavy burthen upon Arabia. At even ye shall abide in the wood, in the way toward Dedanim.

(The ******ures 1998+) The message concerning Araḇia. In the forest in   Araḇia you stay, O you travelling companies of Deḏanites. 

(UBIO)  Пророцтво про Арабію. У лісі в степу ночувати, ви будете каравани деданів. 

(UPDV) The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you+ will lodge, O you+ caravans of Dedanites.

(Vamvas)  Η κατά Αραβίας όρασις. Εν τω δάσει της Αραβίας θέλετε διανυκτερεύσει, συνοδίαι των Δαιδανιτών. 

(VW) The burden against Arabia: You shall lodge in the forest of Arabia, O traveling companies of Dedanites. 

(Vulgate)  onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim

(WEB)  The burden on Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, you caravans of Dedanites. 

(Webster)  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye traveling companies of Dedanim. 
**
(YLT)  The burden on Arabia. In a forest in Arabia ye lodge, O travellers of Dedanim. **

* *13 The burden against  Arabia. In the forest of Arabia shall ye lodge, ye caravans of Dedanites.  *
*DARBY*


*13 Utsaga över Arabien.  Tagen natthärbärge i Arabiens vildmark, I  karavaner från Dedan.*
*1917 GNT*


* 13 ’n Uitspraak van die Here  teen Arabië: Handelaars van  Dedan, julle wat in die bosse van  Arabië oornag,*
*AFRIKAAN*


* 13 ’n Uitspraak van die Here  teen Arabië: Handelaars van  Dedan, julle wat in die bosse van  Arabië oornag,*
*Afrikaanse Nuwe Vertaling*


* 13  GODSPRAAK teen Arabië. In die bos in Arabië moet julle vernag,  karavane van die Dedaniete!*
*Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling*


* 13 GODSPRAAK teen  Arabië. In die bos in Arabië moet julle vernag, karavane van die  Dedaniete!*
*Afrikaanse Ou Vertaling*


*13 Utsaga om Arabien. Uti  Arabien skolen I bo i ödemarken, I dedanitiska karavaner.*
*Åkesons GNT*


*13   Sentença contra a  Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó  caravanas de dedanitas.*
*RA*


* 13 Peso  contra Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia passareis a noite, ó viandantes de  Dedanim.*
*RC1969*


*13 Peso contra a Arábia. Nos  bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó viandantes dedanitas.  *
*ARC09*


*13  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge,  O ye caravans of Dedanites. *
*ASV*


*13  The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge,  O ye caravans of Dedanites. *
*ASV*


*13 The mournful,    inspired prediction (a burden to be lifted  up) concerning Arabia: In   the forests and thickets of Arabia you shall lodge, O you  caravans of   Dedanites [from northern Arabia]. *
*AMP*

​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*13  Il carico contro all’Arabia. VOI passerete la notte nelle selve di  Arabia, o carovane di Dedanei.*
*Diodati1649* 


*13 I  ödemarken.   Ett budskap. Bland snåren i  ödemarken skall ni   övernatta,  karavaner från  Dedan.* 
*B2000* 


*13 Dies ist die  Last für Arabien: Ihr müsst im  Gestrüpp, in der  Steppe über Nacht bleiben, ihr Karawanen der Dedaniter.* 
*LU 84* 


* 13  Ausspruch über Arabien. Übernachtet im Gebüsch, in der Steppe, ihr Karawanen von Dedan!* 
*EÜ* 


* 13  Ausspruch über Arabien. Übernachtet im Gebüsch, in der Steppe, ihr Karawanen von Dedan!* 
*EÜ 2* 


* 13 Ausspruch gegen Arabien. In der Wildnis von Arabien  müßt ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter.* 
*REB* 


*13  Domsord  mot araberstammene. Søk nattely i krattet på  steppen, dere som kommer i karavane fra  Dedan!* 
*NBMST* 


*13  Domsord  mot    arabarane. Søk livd for natta mellom buskane på     steppa, de som kjem i karavane frå  Dedan.* 
*NNNST* 


* 13 Et profetudsagn om  ødemarken. I, Dedans karavaner, søg  nattely i ødemarkens krat.* 
*Danish CLV* 


*13   Message intitulé “Dans la steppe”. Dans la  brousse, dans la steppe retirez-vous pour la nuit,  caravanes de Dédan.* 
*BFC97* 


*13   Oracle sur l’Arabie.  Vous passerez la nuit  dans les broussailles de l’Arabie,  Caravanes de  Dedan !* 
*FLS* 


*13   Sentença contra a Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a  noite, ó caravanas de dedanitas.* 
*BEARA* 


*13   Peso contra a Arábia.  Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó viandantes dedanitas.* 
*BEARC* 


*13  Esta é a  mensagem    contra a Arábia: Os fugitivos da tribo de  Dedã    são forçados a acampar no  deserto.* 
*NTLHE* 


*13 Profecía sobre Arabia. En las  espesuras de Arabia pasad la noche, caravanas de dedanitas.  * 
*LBLA* 


* 13  Profecía sobre Arabia: Entre las malezas de  Arabia pasaréis la noche, caminantes  de Dedán. * 
*BSO* 


*13  onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim  * 
*VUL* 


*13  onus in Arabia in saltu ad vesperam dormietis in semitis Dodanim  * 
*VUL SESB* 


*13  De Godsspraak tegen Arabië. In het woud van  Arabië moet gij overnachten, karavanen der Dedanieten.  * 
*NBG1951* 


*13 Detta är    Guds budskap till Arabien: Ni karavaner från Dedam som    slår läger i Arabiens öknar.* 
*BOKEN* 


*13 The burden upon  Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye  travelling companies of Dedanim. * 
*AV 1873* 


*13 Onus in Arabia. In saltu ad  vesperam dormietis, in semitis  Dedanim.* 
*VGCLEM* 


*13  This is a message for Arabs who live in  the barren desert in the region of Dedan: You must order your  caravans * 
*CEV* 


*13  Et Udsagn: »I Ødemarken«. Søg Nattely i Ødemarkens Krat, I  Dedans Karavaner! * 
*Den Hellige Skrifts Kanoniske Bøger 1931/1948* 


*13 Hier is die    aankondiging van Arabië se  straf: Julle Dedaniete wat met julle     karavane reis, en snags oorbly tussen  die bome by die oases, bring    water vir  die mense wat dors is! * 
*Die Lewende Bybel* 


*13  Profecia kundër Arabisë. Do ta kaloni natën në pyjet e Arabisë, o  karvanë të Dedamitëve.* 
*Diodati i Ri* 


*13 Profecía en el  desierto: Caravanas de Dedán, que pasan la noche  en los matorrales del desierto,* 
*DHH* 


*13   Peso contra Arábia. Nos bosques da Arábia, passareis a noite, ó  viandantes de Dedanim.* 
*RCDN* 


* 13  The oracle on Arabia,— Among the shrubs in  Arabia must ye lodge, Ye caravans of Dedanites. * 
*EMPH* 


*13 The oracle concerning Arabia. In the  thickets in Arabia you will  lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. * 
*ESV* 


*13  The oracle concerning Arabia. In the  thickets in Arabia  you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*ESV OT Rev.  Int.* 


*13 Utsaga över Arabien. Ta  natthärbärge i Arabiens vildmark, ni karavaner från Dedan.* 
*Gamla Testamentet -  GT-82 / Svenska Folkbibeln - NT-96* 


*13  Il carico contro all’Arabia. VOI passerete la notte nelle selve di  Arabia, o carovane di Dedanei.* 
*Giovanni Diodati Bibbia* 


* 13 This is the divine    revelation about  Arabia. You caravan of travelers from the people of     Dedan will spend the night in the forest of  Arabia.* 
*GW* 


* 13 This is a message about  Arabia. People of Dedan, you whose caravans camp in the  barren country of Arabia, * 
*GNT* 


*13  This is a message about Arabia. You  people of Dedan, whose caravans camp in the barren country of  Arabia,* 
*GNT* 


* 13 Onheil over Arabië.  Dedanieten, overnacht met uw karavanen  in de steppe, in het  struikgewas.* 
*NLGNB* 


* 13 Botschaft über    Arabien: Ihr Männer von Dedan,  ihr müsst mit  euren Karawanen    in der Steppe übernachten, zieht euch ins  Gestrüpp zurück!* 
*GNB* 


* 13 An oracle against  Arabia: You will camp for the  night in the scrublands of the desert, you caravans of Dedanites. * 
*HCSB* 


*13 The burden in Arabia. In the forest at evening  you shall sleep, in the paths of Dedanim. * 
*D-R* 



*13 The burden upon  Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye caravans of  Dedanites.* 
*JPS 1917* 


*13  Profecía sobre Arabia. En el bosque  pasaréis la noche  en Arabia, oh caminantes de Dedán.  * 
*RV60 int AT* 


*13  ἐντῷδρυμῷἑσπέραςκοιμηθήσῃἐντῇὁδῷΔεδαν.* 
*GS Is* 


*13  A prophecy about Arabia: You caravans  of D’danim will camp in the desert growth of Arabia.  * 
*CJB* 


* 13 Oráculo    contra a Arábia. Nos bosques da  Arábia passareis a    noite, ó caravanas de  dedanitas.* 
*JFA* 


*13 The burden upon Arabia. In the forest in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye  travelling  companies of Dedanim. * 
*KJV* 


*13 The  burden upon Arabia. In the forest  in Arabia shall ye lodge, O ye  travelling companies of  Dedanim. * 
*KJV* 

*13  Profetaĵo pri Arabujo: En la arbaro Arabuja  pasigu la nokton, karavanoj Dedanaj! * 
*La Sankta Biblio* 


*13  This is God’s message concerning Arabia: O caravans from Dedan, you will hide in the deserts of Arabia.  * 
*The Living  Bible* 


*13 Oracle  sur l’Arabie. Vous passerez la nuit dans les broussailles de l’Arabie, Caravanes  de Dedan!* 
*LSG* 


* 13 Dies ist die Last über  Arabien: Ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien wohnen, auf dem Wege gen  Dedanim.* 
*LUO1545* 


*13   Dies ist die Last über Arabien: Ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien  wohnen, auf dem Wege gen Dedanim.* 
*Lut1545* 


* 13 Dies ist die Last über  Arabien: ihr werdet im Walde in Arabien herbergen, ihr Reisezüge der  Dedaniter.* 
*LU1912* 


*13 εν τω δρυμω εσπερας  κοιμηθηση εν τη οδω δαιδαν* 
*LXXPD* 


*13 Ko te poropititanga mo Arapia. Kei  te ngahere i Arapia he nohoanga mo koutou i te po, e nga tira haere o  Reranimi.* 
*Maori Bible* 


*13  A Message concerning Arabia:  You’ll have to camp out in the desert badlands, you caravans of Dedanites. * 
*The Message* 


* 13 Here is a message about Arabia:  In the thicket of Arabia you spend the night, you Dedanite caravans.* 
*NET* 


* 13 Oracle on Arabia: In the thicket in the nomad country spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*NABWRNT* 


* 13 The oracle about  Arabia. In the thickets of  Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*NASB* 


*13  The oracle about  Arabia. In the  thickets of Arabia you must spend the night, O caravans of Dedanites. * 
*NASB95* 


* 13 This is a message about Arabia:  A group of traders from Dedan spent the  night near some trees in Arabia.* 
*NCV* 


*13  아랍에 이런 선언이 내려졌다. 드단족 행상들아, 아랍 땅 덤불 속에 몸을 숨기고 밤을  새워라.* 
*NCTB* 


* 13 Here is a message     the Lord gave me about Arabia.  He told me to give orders to traders    from Dedan.  They were camping in the bushes of Arabia.  * 
*NIrV* 


* 13 A prophecy against Arabia: You caravans  of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets  of Arabia, * 
*NIV* 


* 13 An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the  thickets of Arabia,* 
*NIV -  Anglicised* 


* 13 An oracle concerning Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the  thickets of Arabia, * 
*NIV84* 


* 13 Proclamation about  the wastelands: In the thickets, on the wastelands, you spend the night, you  caravans of Dedanites. * 
*NJB* 


* 13 The burden against Arabia. In the forest in Arabia you will lodge, O you  traveling companies of Dedanites. * 
*NKJV* 


* 13 This message came to me concerning  Arabia: O caravans from Dedan, hide in the deserts of Arabia.* 
*NLT* 


*13  The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites. * 
*NRSV* 


*13  The oracle concerning the desert plain. In the scrub of the desert plain you will lodge, O caravans of Dedanites.* 
*NRSVCE* 


*13  Profetie over Arabië. Sla jullie kamp op in  het woud van Arabië, karavanen van de  Dedanieten.* 
*NBV* 


* 13  Sentence contre l’Arabie. Vous passerez la  nuit dans les broussailles de l’Arabie, caravanes de  Dedân!* 
*NBS* 


*13 Esta é a mensagem    contra a Arábia: Os fugitivos da tribo de Dedã    são forçados a  acampar no deserto. * 
*NTLH* 


*13  Oráculo (Profecía) sobre Arabia: “En las espesuras de Arabia  pasen la noche, Caravanas de Dedanitas.* 
*NBLH* 


*13  Profecía contra Arabia: Caravanas de  Dedán, acampadas en los matorrales del  desierto:* 
*NVI* 


*13   ἐν τῷ δρυμῷ ἑσπέρας κοιμηθήσῃ, ἐν τῇ ὁδῷ  Δαιδάν. * 
*LXX Swete* 


*13  Břímě na    Arabii. Po lesích v Arabii nocleh mívati budete,    ó  pocestní Dedanských.* 
*Podle Puvodního Vydání Kralického* 


*13 Ennustus Arabiaa vastaan. Yöpykää Arabian  viidakoissa, dedanilaiset matkueet. * 
*Raamattu (1933, 1938)* 


*13 Profecía sobre Arabia. En  el bosque pasaréis la noche en Arabia, oh caminantes de  Dedán.* 
*RVR60* 


*13  Carga sobre Arabia. En el monte tendréis la noche en Arabia, oh  caminantes de Dedanim.* 
*RV1909* 


*13   Profecía sobre Arabia. En el bosque pasaréis la noche en Arabia,  oh caminantes de Dedán.* 
*RVR1960* 


*13 Profecía sobre  Arabia: Entre las malezas de Arabia pasaréis la noche, caminantes de Dedán.* 
*RVR95* 


* 13 Profecía acerca de Arabia:  En el bosque de Arabia pasaréis la noche, oh caravanas de Dedán.* 
*RVA* 


*13 The oracle  concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of  Dedanites.* 
*RSV* 


*13 The oracle  concerning Arabia. In the thickets in Arabia you will lodge, O caravans of  Dedanites.* 
*RSVCE* 


* 13  Carga de Arabia: En la  maleza de las estepas pasaréis la noche, Oh caminantes de  Dedán. * 
*BTX* 


* 13 Lastwort wider die  Steppe: Im Busch in der Steppe nachtet, Reisezüge der Dedaniter!* 
*B/R* 


*13  Thou mayest lodge in the forest in the  evening, or in the way of Dædan. * 
*The Septuagint Version of the Old Testament* 


*13  ἐντῷδρυμῷἑσπέραςκοιμηθήσῃἐντῇὁδῷΔαιδαν.  * 
*LXX SESB* 


*13 Bona ke boporofeta    malebana le Arabia: Lona  mekoloko ya batsamai, batsamai ba Badedane,    robaletsang matswatlareng a  Arabia. * 
*Sesotho Bible* 


*13  De last tegen Arabie. In het woud van Arabie zult gijlieden  vernachten, o gij reizende gezelschappen van Dedanieten!  * 
*SVV* 


* 13 Profetia om Arabien. Ni  skall bo i Arabiens vildmark, ni karavaner från Dedan.  * 
*SvSBB* 


* 13 Profetia om Arabien. Ni skall  bo i Arabiens vildmark, ni karavaner  från Dedan. * 
*SFB-98* 


*13     Jövendölés Arábia ellen: Az erdõben    háltok Arábiában, Dédán    utazó  seregei.* 
*KAR* 


*13  The “In the Steppe” Pronouncement. In  the scrub, in the steppe, you will lodge, O caravans of  the Dedanites!* 
*Tanakh* 



*13  Εξαγγελία για την  Αραβία. Μέσα στους θάμνους, στην έρημο της Αραβίας, θα  διανυκτερεύετε εσείς, των Δαιδανιτών καραβάνια. * 
*TGV* 


* 13 A prophecy concerning  Arabia: You caravans of Dedanites, who camp in the thickets of  Arabia,* 
*TNIV* 


*13  Dios le    mostró a Isaías lo que iba a hacer contra los    árabes, que  pasan la noche entre los matorrales del desierto:    «¡Árabes  de la región de Dedán!,* 
*TLA* 


* 13  Vous allez passer la nuit dans la forêt en Arabie, caravanes de Dedân.* 
*TOB* 


*13 Taelo ya Modimo ka ga Arabia. Lalang mo sekgweng  sa Arabia, lona ditlhopha tsa batsamai ba Detane.  * 
*Tswana Bible* 


*13 Onus in Arabia. In saltu ad  vesperam dormietis, in semitis Dedanim.  * 
*VULGET* 


*13 Uitspraak over Arabië: ‘Breng de nacht door in het kreupelhout van Arabië, karavanen van de  Dedanieten. * 
*WV95* 


*13 Nalu udaba olundilisekileyo olumayela  nelama-Arabhu: Nina barhwebi baseDedan abaxhwarhe kumahlathi  elama-Arabhu, * 
*Xhosa Bible* 


*13 The burden on  Arabia. In a forest in Arabia ye lodge, O travellers of  Dedanim.* 
*YLT* 


* 13  Isiprofetho nge-Arabiya. Hlalani ebusuku ehlathini lase-Arabiya nina mahele aseDedanimi. * 
*Zulu Bible* 


*13 Ausspruch: In der  Wüste Im  Gestrüpp in der  Wüste werdet ihr übernachten, Karawanen der Dedaniter!* 


*ZB 2007* 


*13 Пророчество об Аравии. - В  лесу Аравийском  ночуйте, караваны Деданские! * 
*RST* 


* 13  ครุวาทเกี่ยวกับอาระเบีย โอ  กระบวนพ่อค้าของคนเดดานเอ๋ย เจ้าจะพักอยู่ในดงทึบในอาระเบีย* 
*พระคริสตธรรมคัมภีร์* 

​ 

 *
* *وصدقوني لم ولن اراجعه لأنه أمر سفيه ومشين لمن يقول هذا الكلام في بحث من المفترض أنه علمي !! فيا حسرة على أبحاث المسلمين !*

 *فهل    كل  هذه الترجمات ( لاحظوا اني لم اضع العلماء ، لاني لو وضعتهم أكون قد    اثقلت  عليكم كثيرا خلال هذا البحث ) بالمترجمين مخطئين !!!؟ عجبي !!!  انه   علم عدم  العلم*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*




> *[FONT=&quot]فهو يعزو الإختلاف بين من قال أن كلمة **[FONT=&quot]ערב**[FONT=&quot] وهذا فهم سقيم منه نابع عن جهل – معتاد – باللغة العبرية .*





> [/FONT][/FONT]



*طبعا هو قد أغفل إستكمال الجملة لسرعته في السب والشتم فلم يلحظ حتى انه لم يكمل معنى الجملة الى معنى صحيح فهو يقول " فهو يعزو الإختلاف بين من قال أن كلمة ערב " فإين بقية الجملة !! حقاً سيبقى المحترم محترم وغير المحترم غير محترم !*




> *[FONT=&quot]فإختلاف معنى كلمة **[FONT=&quot]ערב**[FONT=&quot] بين بلاد العرب وبين المساء أو حتى لُحمة [/FONT]woof[FONT=&quot] لا يرجع لإختلاف آراء بين المفسرين ، وإنما راجع لسبب آخر ألا وهو إختلاف معنى الكلمة حسب طريقة نطقها .[/FONT]*[/FONT][/FONT]


*وهذه الجملة فاسدة منطقيا وعلمياً ...

واما عن المنطقية ، فهو يقول أن الإختلاف نابع   من اختلاف تشكيل الكلمة ( اي حسب نطقها ) وهذا صحيح ولكن ليس فقط هذا أن   هذا يأتي في المرتبة الثانية بعد المفسرين لأن الأصل هو ان النصوص لم تكن   مُشكلة وبالتالي فتحمل كل المعاني ويتم الفصل بينهم حسب سياق الجملة وطريقة   فهم المفسر و نوع الترجمة ودقتها ودقة القائمين عليها ، وربما يقول لي  شخص  أنه صحيح ان النص العبري لم يكن مُشكلاً ولكنه كان ينطق مشكلاً كما  كان  القرآن غير مُنقّط ولا مُشكّل وكان أيضاً يٌقرأ ( وهذا ما أدى الى  فاجعات  في المعاني تختلف اختلافا جذرياً عن بعضها البعض ) فأقول له أن هذا  صحيح  ولكن ليست هذه كل الحقيقة فكما ان هذا الكلام حقيقة ـ توجد حقيقة  أخرى وهى  أن من وضع هذه التشكيلات وضعها على الحروف العبرية أيضاً  وبالتالي فلم  تترجم من العبرية الى أخرى وبالتالي عندما يأتي مفسر أو  مترجم لينقل المعنى  في لغته فسينقله حسب ما أوردناه سابقا من معايير  للترجمة والتفسير فمثلاً ،  الكلمة الأولى في الآية 13 وهى " مسا " ، משׂא ، ترجمتها بعض التراجم الى " وحي " (  oracle ) وبعضاً أخر الى " ثِقَل " أو " حمل " ( **burden**   ) وغيرها ، فهل الوحي هو الثقل ؟!! فالمسر او المترجم الذي يرى ان الكلمة   تترجم حسب السياق النبوي في كل هذه الأصحاحات فسيترجمها الى " وحي "   والمفسر أو المترجم الذي يرى أن الكلمة تترجم حسب ما تبعها من احداث   فسيترجمها الى " ثقل " بمعنى ان هذا الوحي هو بمثابة ثقل على هذه المنطقة ،   أي أخباراً سيئة لهم ! وهكذا ، فالمنبع هو التفسير بنسبة والترجمة بنسبة   والمعاجم بنسبة ! واني اتعجب من انسان مسلم يتكلم في التفسير وهو الذي  يقرأ  في تفاسير قرانه السمة الغالبة ، قيل ، قال ، اختلف المفسرون ، اختلف   العلماء ، اختلف الفقهاء ، وغيرها من الإختلافات وفي النهاية لا يخرج  بمعنى  ثابت وواضح ! ، وعن الترجمة ، اتعجب اشد العجب من كلامه عن الترجمة  وهو  ولا اي عالم مسلم ولا اي عالم على ظهر هذا الكوكب يستطيع أن يترجم  قرانه  الى اي لغة اخرى بسيطة كالإنجليزية مثلاً ، فضلا عن اللغات المعقدة  جداً ،  واشد العجب حقاً هو عدم فهمهم لمعاني كتابهم لا في الترجمة بل في  اللغة  العربية نفسها ! فعجبي على هذا التبجح أمام الكتاب الذي لا يخلوا  لسان من  ترجمة قد وصلت اليه تقريباً منذ فجر المسيحيية وكتابها يترجم الى  اللغات  المختلفة !!

وأما عن العلمية ، سأدرج له مراجع هو نفسه استخدمها في الحوار ليرى أن كل ما يعتقد أنه يؤيده يضرب بكلامه عرض كل الحوائط !


جاء في تفسير " " والذي يشرف عليه كل من **Bruce   M. Metzger و David A. Hubbard  و Glenn W. Barker  وJohn D. W. Watts  و   Ralph P. Martin  و James W. Watts  و Lynn Allan Losie :
**

**The third ambiguous title may mean “against Arabia,” “in the evening,” or “in the wasteland.”   A tendency to expect the name of a country in such a title, connected   with the names Dedan and Tema in vv 13 and 14, supports the first.   Parallels to “Swampland” (v 1), “the wasteland” (13b), and   “Valley of Vision” (22:1) support the last. Parallels to “night” (v 11)   and “twilight” (v 4) might suggest the second. The overwhelming   impression again is mystery and ambiguity. Dedanites are a people of   Arabia (Cohen, ﻿IDB﻿ 1:812; LaSor, ﻿ISBE﻿ 1:909; Graf, ﻿ABD﻿   2:121–23). In Jer 49:8 and Ezek 25:13 they appear in connection with   Edom as they do here in relation to the parallel burden (v 11, “Seir”   and “Dumah”).

* *IDB The Interpreter’s Dictionary of the Bible. Ed. G. A. Buttrick. 4 vols. Nashville, 1962.*

 *ISBE International Standard Bible Encyclopedia. Ed. G. W. Bromiley. 4 vols. Grand Rapids, 1979–88.*

 *ABD Anchor Bible Dictionary. Ed. D. N. Freedman. 6 vols. New York, 1992.*

 *Watts, J. D. W. (2005). Vol. 24: Word Biblical Commentary : Isaiah 1-33 (Revised Edition). Word Biblical Commentary (333). Nashville: Thomas Nelson, Inc.*

 ​* 

فهل العالم الذي قال هذا الكلام لم يكن أمامه كلمة واحدة من الثلاثة الذين أدرجتهم ؟! فهو يقول انها تعنى " **Arabia** " او " **evening** " او " **wasteland** " فهل كل هؤلاء ايضاً مدليسن ؟!

ويوجد من هذه الإستشهادات الكثير والكثير ولكن من الذي يقرأ ؟



وقبل أن نختم بسلام نعلق على جزء ظريف جداً :

هو هنا سيتكلم عن  هجرة رسول الإسلام من مكة الى المدينة ويريد أن يطبقها على الآية :


Isa 21:14  هاتوا ماء لملاقاة العطشان يا سكان أرض تيماء. وافوا الهارب بخبزه.
Isa 21:15  فإنهم من أمام السيوف قد هربوا. من أمام السيف المسلول ومن أمام القوس المشدودة ومن أمام شدة الحرب.


وبعدما أثبتنا بطلان كل قائمة تقوم عليها شبهته بكل الطرق حتى إننا وصلنا   نظراً لضعف البحث الذي كتبه المشكك أن نتنازل ونعتبر كلامه صحيحاً ومع ذلك   رأينا أنه لا يخدمه ايضاً في هذه الحالة ، والآن هو يقول أن هذا الهارب   المذكور في الآية هو رسول الإسلام ، وانا صراحة لن اعلق بأكثر من سؤال بحسب   النص المقدس ، وأقول : النص يقول " الهارب " ويقول أنه هرب من امام "   السيوف " ومن أمام " السيف المسلول " و " القوس المشدودة " ومن أمام " شدة   الحرب " فهل رسول الإسلام حدث بينه وبين قريش ( مثلا ) حرب بالسيوف  وبالقوس  المشدودة وبالسيف المسلول ؟!!! لا تعليق ...

*




*ملخص للموضوع ككل :

*

*النبوة   ، نبوة تاريخيية بحتة تتكلم عن حدث سيحدث لأرض العرب وهذا الحدث هو عبارة   عن خرابها على يد ملك وهذا الملك هو سرجون الثاني وحدث هذا في عام  715/716  كما أثبتنا تاريخيا.*
*المناطق المذكورة كلها ليست هى المناطق كما هى معروفة الآن كما اثبتنا ولا علاقة لها على ابعد تقدير باحداث اماكن المسلمين.*
*كلمة " بلاد العرب " لا تعني بلاد العرب الحالية منا اثبتنا بالمراجع التاريخيية والجغرافية وبالمراجع الإسلامية ايضاً وغيرها.*
*المدة   المذكورة بوحي الله هى " سنة " ومؤيدة بأفضل واقدم و اكثر الشواهد قدما   وجودة و توزيعاً جغرافياً بل وحتى النص النقدي يؤيدها بشدة بل وحتى العلماء   الذيت تكلموا في مخطوطة فمران فسروها على اساس " سنة " وليس " ثلاث سنين "   ، وحتى إن تجاوزنا العلم وقلنا اننا سنرضى بكلمة " ثلاث سنين " فلا يوجد   ايضاً علاقة مطلقاً بين النبوة التاريخية ونبوة عن نبي !.*
*لا   علاقة بالنبوة ككل برسول الإسلام من اي جهة ، فلا هو نسبه معروف من   اسماعيل كما اثبتنا ولو اردنا لفحصنا نسبه الى عدنان وانهينا عليه تماما ،   ولا النبوة تتكلم اصلا عن قدوم نبي ، ولا هو نفسه هرب من حرب بالسيوف في   مكة.*
*كلمة " بلاد العرب " تحمل معنى " المساء " ، كلمة " وحي " تحمل أيضاً معنى " ثقل ".*
*المشكك ما هو إلا جامع قصاصات من هنا ومن هناك ليصنع نبوة وهمية لن ولم ولا تتحقق ، لا هى ولا غيرها.*



[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*الرد الخامس :

**[FONT=&quot]النقطة الخامسة : رد الإتهامات و إظهار فارق المقامات ..



هذا الجزء ليس له علاقة بالعلم ، ولكن له علاقة   بمجريات وسير الموضوع عبر الفترة التي تحاورنا فيها ، فلقد حدثت أشياء   كثيرة وجب إيضاحها لكي لا يلتبس الأمر على القاريء البسيط وينخدع وراء زيف   هذه الكلمات ، فمن لا يريد أن يقرأ هذا الجزء فيعلم أنه لو قرأ كل ما فات   فإنه قد وصله كل الدسم العلمي و هذا الجزء كما هو ظاهر من إسمه هو للردود   على الإتهامات و إظهار فارق المقامات.

فلنبدأ أولا بحصر كل الإهانات التي تم   توجيهها منه هو شخصياً أو من صديقه أو من احد الأعضاء في منتداه وصادق   عليها سواء كانت شخصية ام تخص المقدسات لأن هذا اول ما سيقال :


**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 1 :
[/FONT]*

> *وفي  بداية الامر كنت اتوقع ان لا يتخطى الرد سقف معين من المستوى العلمي لوجود  خبرة مسبقة مع ذلك الشخص ، ولكنني صراحة فوجئت بمستوى ذلك الرد ، وأن ما  كنت أتخيله وما هو موجود على أرض الواقع كالفارق بين السماء والأرض .*
> *خصوصاً بعد حجم " التطبيل "  و " البروباجندا " التي وضعها بعض الجهال في منتديات النصارى   من خلال  طريقة عرض " كلاسيكية " لكلام لشخص مسلم مليء بالكذب والتدليس -   كما يدعوا -  حتى جاء ذلك البطل المغوار ليكشف كل تلك الحقائق الغائبة ،   ولكم نموذج*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 2 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *فلا عجب من جهلة يروجون لجهل ، المهم*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 3 :
[/FONT]*

> * والحقيقة أنه لا يمكن وصف هذا الجزء من رده إلا بأنه عبارة عن خليط من الجهل والتدليس للأسف .*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 4 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]الأمر لا يحتاج أي مشقة للكشف على كذب هذا المدلس[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 5 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]فأي إستغفال هذا وتدليس وتلبيس على القاريء ؟[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 6 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]وهذه الجزئية تعج بالتدليس بطريقة سافرة [/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 7 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]ولكنه للأسف يمارس هواية التدليس والبتر وقلب الحقائق .[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 8 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]وما من سبب معروف لوجود هذه العلامة ، وهذا كلام العالم Fred P Miller[FONT=&quot] الذي ينقل عنه هذا المدلس[/FONT][/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 9 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]يخرج علينا هذا المدعي ويضلل قراؤه من المسيحيين مستغلاً جهلهم ليقول لهم هذه المقولة[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 10 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]وعليه فإن التحليل السليم لقراءة المخطوط البعيد عن التدليس والجهل والتأليف الذي مارسه هذا الشخص يكون كالآتي :[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 11 :
[/FONT]*

> *يتحفنا ذلك الشخص في الجزء الثاني من رده بجهالات لا مثيل لها*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 12 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *بادئ ذي بدء أحب أن أنوه أن هذا الشخص لا يعرف الفرق بين التمرة وبين الجمرة في العبرية*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 13 :
[/FONT]*

> * [FONT=&quot]يقول ذلك الشخص في عبارة تعج بالجهل :[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 14 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]مشكلة ذلك الشخص أنه ومنذ بداية رده أنه لا يتحدث إما عن جهل أو عن تدليس ، وهنا يمتعنا بسيمفونية جديدة من الجهل المنفرد .[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 15 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]ويتحفنا هذا المدلس بمزيد من التدليس[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 16 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *أم أن نصارى المنتديات على النت صدروا لنا جهلائهم ومدلسيهم ؟*​


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 17 :
[/FONT]*

> *وهنا يقوم هذا الجاهل بالمزيد من التدليس والكذب العلني ونشر الجهالات على الملأ
> *


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 18 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يختلف هذا الجزء من رده شيئاً عما سبق ورد به ، ولم يقل جهلاً عما فات*[/FONT]


 *[FONT=&quot] 
[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 19 :
[/FONT]*

> *[FONT=&quot]وما سأعلق عليه هنا هو التخريف الذي يدعيه في منطوق الكلمة فهو يقول انها تنطق باراب[/FONT]*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 20 :
[/FONT]* ​ 

> *[FONT=&quot]فحقاً[/FONT]*
> *[FONT=&quot]لكل داء دواء يستطاب به .... إلا الحماقة أعيت من يداويها[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 21 :

[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]فما أغبي ذلك السؤال الذي يسأله[/FONT]*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 23 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]فأتمنى أن يكون فهم ذلك المدلس مراد الإستدلاال .[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 24 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]ويحتفنا ذلك الشخص هنا بقنبلة جهلونووية[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 25 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]ولا يعلم ذلك الجاهل المسكين[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 26 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]فكفي فقد أشبعتنا تدليس وجهل[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 27 :
[/FONT]* 

> *[FONT=&quot]وهي قنبلة جهلو هيدروجينية[/FONT]*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 28 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وأنصح كل مسلم بقراءته لما فيه من الفوائد العظيمة والضربات القوية على رأس المعاند الجاهل.*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 29 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ونبشر  هذا المعاند إن شاء الله قريبا بعدة ضربات قوية على رأسه، تكشف للجميع  جهله الشديد بأساسيات العلم الذي يكتب فيه. فانتظر يا دكتور!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 30 :
[/FONT]* 

> *قد سجلت في احدي زرائب النصارى*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 31 :
[/FONT]* 

> *فنحن  لم نتعود على الرد على أوباش الكنيسة وحثالتها من أمثال تلك التي تصدرت  للدفاع عن ذلك الـ " الهولي بايبل " ، ولكن نزولاً منا على رغبة الأخ  تورريس وتقديراً له سنرد على هؤلاء العربجية والهلافيت ، ولا مانع من أخذهم  هم الآخرين " غسيل ومكوة " - علمياً -  بعد زميلهم السابق هولي بايبل .*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 32 :
[/FONT]* 

> *فبدل  من ترك الأمر لأهله وعزوف أمثال هؤلاء الجهلة عن الكلام ، نجده يتكلم  ويتحاور في غير فنه والنتيجة الحتمية لهذا هي الإتيان بأعجب الأعاجيب ولسوف  نرى*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 33 :
[/FONT]* 

> * وما لم اتلقاه بالعجب هو استمرار " سيمفونيات " الجهل والتدليس فيما يكتبوه  ، فهذا أمر تعودت عليه وصار مطالعته ومشاهدته بالنسبة إلى كمشاهدة حلقات  الكارتون .*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 34 :
[/FONT]* 

> *علاوة على السمة المعتادة لدي تلك الحثالات وهي سب المقدسات الدينية*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 35 :
[/FONT]* 

> * فلا عجب من ذلك الجبن ، فماذا تنتظر من قوم قد ارتضوا الدياثة باسم الدين بالرشم وخلافه ، فهل ننظر الا جبن وخنوع وذل كهذا ؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 36 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وفوقها علامة تصحيح الذي يسميها ذلك الجاهل*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 37 :
[/FONT]* 

> *فكيف يصمم هؤلاء الجهلة والمدلسين على وجود هذا الخطأ التي قامت تلك العلامة بتصحيحه ؟؟؟!!!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 38 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ثم يقول بالكذب على في مقطوعة تعد من أغرب الغرائب ، وأكثر الأسطر جهلاً التي رأيتها في حياتي :*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 39 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ولذلك فرسم حرف النون مختلف عما ادعاه ذلك المخرف ، وهو كما واضح في كلمة شنايم שנים كما في المخطوطة *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 40 :
[/FONT]* 

> *جزاكم الله خير يا طيب، الله يعينك، والله  أنا أشفق على هؤلاء السفهاء، فكيف لغبي أن يقع في يدي ذكي زكي مثلك يا  طارق، ويخرج سالماً؟ ممكن يا طارق أشارك معاكم وأضرب فيهم شوية؟*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 41 :
[/FONT]* 

> * انا من رايي تلحلقك خروف ولا جدي منهم*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 42 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ولا شك أن هذا كله من باب الغفلة الناتجة عن جهل هذا الشخص بالإضافة طبعا للتدليس*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 43 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وبنفس طريقة هولي بايبل يقوم ذلك الجاهل المدلس باللعب على وتر جهل القاريء المسيحي المسكين ويلبس عليه ويخدعه*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 44 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ونتسائل ما هذا الجهل يا هولي بايبل؟ هل هذا مستوى تلاميذك؟!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 45 :
[/FONT]* 

> *وعمال يبين انكم بصمجية في دينكم وبتضحكوا على البصمجية الاكتر منكم في منتدياتكم
> *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 46 :
[/FONT]* 

> * اما هم فعلى النقيض من كل ذلك ولا يملكون سوى الجهل وقلة الأدب بالإضافة طبعاً للباطل*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 47 :
[/FONT]* 

> *ولا أدري هل تعلم هذا في الحضانة؟!*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 48 :[/FONT]*


> * ومنتظرين ياحاج طارق الصفعة القادمة *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 49 :[/FONT]*


> *لسه انا هضرب فيه شوية كمان، وطارق يديله على قفاه*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 50 :
[/FONT]*

> *كما فعل القمص الاراجوز زكريا بطرس*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 51 :[/FONT]*


> *وأتمنى أن تتعلم منا ، وهذا لا يعيبك في شيء لأننا أساتذتك*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 52 :[/FONT]*


> *وواحد منها كفيل بصفعه على قفاه صفعة يفيق منها، أو يطيش عقله أكثر منها*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 53 :
[/FONT]*

> *والله العظيم الزريبة اتحرقت من ردودكم*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 54 :[/FONT]*


> *تسلم إيدك يا طارق  والله دي كلمة قليلة,بسم الله ما شاء الله عليك ربنا يحفظك يا غالي...أنت  بعزقت كرامة هولي بايبل وجعلت رأسه ممرغة في أقذر وحل.*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 55 :[/FONT]*


> * - مهاترات من نوعية الجدل البيزنطي لإظهار ذكاء مصطنع بهدف الإيهام بالإلتفاف حول المحاور المسلم*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 56 :
[/FONT]*

> * - أخطاء تندرج تحت نوعية الجهل الشديد جداً للأسف كما سبقه زميلاه هولي بايبل والنكرة الآخر .*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 57 :[/FONT]*


> * صراحة قد أشبعتني ردود الزملاء تدليس في هذا الموضوع وفاض بي الكيل*


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 58 :[/FONT]*


> * لا تخلو لهم مشاركة من جهالة او تدليس *


 *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 50 :[/FONT]*​​

> *فقد تم التنكيل بهم علمياً ولله الحمد ، والمهازل التي كشفناها ولله الحمد تشهد
> 
> ورجاء لإدارة منتداهم أن ترشح لنا شخص ثالث يكون حتى يعرف ابجديات العبرية حتى
> 
> ...


 *[FONT=&quot]
السب رقم 51 :[/FONT]*​


> * هلا يا أخ طارق الأبجدي، تم غسل مولكا وإن شاء الله قريباً نبدأ في الكي!*


 *[FONT=&quot]
السب رقم 52 :
[/FONT]*​


> *حياكم الله أخي متعلم،  وبارك الله فيك، هل أنت متعلم القديم أم آخر، إلى متى تعلق أنفسنا؟ إن كنت  أنت هو القديم فقل لنا جهراً. (وان أور ثري 10: 24).*



*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 53 :[/FONT]*


> * وانا اخاطب ذلك المرحاض بإدارته*


 ​ *[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 54 :[/FONT]*​


> * نكمل الرد على زميلنا المعاق فكرياً*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 55 :[/FONT]*​


> * الموضوع يشهد فكم أوضحنا انكم مجرد جهلة*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 56 :[/FONT]*​


> *وهذه صورة جديدة من صور الكلام الفارغ الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 57 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *وأقول لك أنك لو استطعت المشي على رأسك ما تستطيع تأليف صفحة واحدة منه*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 58 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *وكل هذه الجهالات والسفه العلمي ، وتتبجح وترفض معجم لعالم ما تستطيع أن تصل لقيمة ظافر من أظافر قدمه علمياً*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 59 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *سابقاً نجد محاورنا المنافق مازال يتسائل فيها *


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 60 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *والاسكتشات المرسومة لسفر الرؤيا الخاص بالأطفال و أجواء الفانتازيا المشوقة*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 61 :[/FONT]*​ 


> *فهو استشهد بمجلة ميكي لانه كان يتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس كما هو ظاهر*


*[FONT=&quot]السب رقم 62 :[/FONT]*​


> *الله يجازيك خير يا طارق الطيب، أنا صدقاً ضاق صدري من كلام هؤلاء الحمقى المغفلين*


*
وبعد هذه السنفونية من العذف المنفرد بأعذب و أرق الألفاظ نجده يقول بين كل رد والآخر :*



> * نكمل بأمر الله الردود ، ونحن كما التزمنا وكما يأمرننا ديننا ولا حاجة لنا في التأكيد على ذلك*


*و أيضاً : *​


> *وادعوا الجميع ليقارن اسلوبنا واسلوبهم
> 
> وكيف ان كل شخص يمثل دينه ويعكس تعاليمه
> 
> ...



*و أيضاً : 

*


> * وفي الأول والآخر كل يظهر تعاليم دينه ، فهذا ما يأمرنا بيه ديننا ، وهذا هو دينهم وهذا هو ما يأمرهم بيه دينهم .*




*فهو   يسب ويشتم ويلعن وبين ردوده يضع عبارات كهذه حتى يظل في مشهد المسكين  امام  منتداه ولكنا كما رأيتم عند تجميع الألفاظ القبيحة تباعاً يظهر مدى  الأدب  الذي يعرفه ذلك الشخص ..*


*
ولكن كل هذا في الحقيقة ليس المهم فلن نعامله بحسب ما قاله ، بل سنُأصل السب هذا تأصيلا علمياً شرعياً لنعرف المصدر ..


1. القرآن

وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ   زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ  مَرْجِعُهُمْ  فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (108) الأنعام

لاحظوا هنا أن سبب المنع ليس هو لأن اخلاق المسلم سامية وراقية ولا يجب أن   يخرج هذه الألفاظ ! ، لا يا سادة ، ولكن سبب المنع هو لعدم سب الله من   الذين يدعون من دون الله ! ، يعني لو لم ولن يشتموا الله فالسماح موجود   بالسب !! أرأيتم !!

 ولننظر ألى ما قاله الطبري :

القول في تأويل قوله تعالى: {وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ}
قال أبو جعفر: يقول تعالى ذكره لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين   به: ولا تسبُّوا الذين يدعو المشركون من دون الله من الآلهة والأنداد،   فيسبَّ المشركون اللهَ جهلا منهم بربهم، واعتداءً بغير علم، كما:-
13738- حدثني المثنى قال، حدثنا أبو صالح قال، حدثني معاوية بن صالح، عن   علي بن أبي طلحة، عن ابن عباس قوله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله   فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، قال: قالوا: يا محمد، لتنتهين عن سبِّ آلهتنا، أو لنهجوَنَّ ربك! فنهاهم الله أن يسبوا أوثانهم، فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم.

13739- حدثنا بشر بن معاذ قال، حدثنا يزيد قال، حدثنا سعيد، عن قتادة قوله:   (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) ، كان المسلمون يسبون أوثان الكفار، فيردّون ذلك عليهم، فنهاهم الله أن يستسِبُّوا لربهم، (1) فإنهم قومٌ جهلة لا علم لهم بالله.

13740- حدثنا محمد بن الحسين قال، حدثنا أحمد بن المفضل قال، حدثنا أسباط،   عن السدي: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير  علم)  ، قال: لما حضر أبا طالب الموتُ، قالت قريش: انطلقوا بنا فلندخل على  هذا  الرجل، فلنأمره أن ينهى عنا ابن أخيه، فإنا  نستحي  أن نقتله بعد موته، فتقول العرب:"كان يمنعه فلما مات قتلوه"! فانطلق  أبو  سفيان، وأبو جهل، والنضر بن الحارث، وأمية وأبيّ ابنا خلف، وعقبة بن  أبي  معيط، وعمرو بن العاص، والأسود بن البختري، وبعثوا رجلا منهم يقال   له:"المطلب"، قالوا: استأذن على أبي طالب! فأتى أبا طالب فقال: هؤلاء مشيخة   قومك يريدون الدخولَ عليك! فأذن لهم، فدخلوا عليه فقالوا: يا أبا طالب،   أنت كبيرنا وسيدنا، وإنّ محمدًا قد آذانا وآذى آلهتنا، فنحبّ أن تدعوه فتنهاهُ عن ذكر آلهتنا، ولندَعْه وإلهه! فدعاه، فجاء نبي الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال له أبو طالب: هؤلاء قومك وبنو عمك! قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: ما تريدون؟ قالوا: نريد أن تدعنا وآلهتنا، وندعك وإلهك!   قال له أبو طالب: قد أنصفك قومك، فاقبل منهم! فقال النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم:"أرأيتم إن أعطيتكم هذا، هل أنتم معطيَّ كلمة إن تكلمتم بها ملكتم   العرب، ودانت لكم بها العجم، وأدَّت لكم الخراج؟ (1) قال أبو جهل: نعم   وأبيك، لنعطينكها وعشرَ أمثالها، فما هي؟ قال: قولوا:"لا إله إلا الله"!   فأبوا واشمأزُّوا. قال أبو طالب: يابن أخي، قل غيرها، فإن قومك قد فزعوا   منها! قال: يا عم، ما أنا بالذي أقول غيرها حتى يأتوني بالشمس فيضعوها في   يديّ، (2) ولو أتوني بالشمس فوضعوها في يديّ ما قلت غيرها! إرادةَ أن   يُؤْيسهم، فغضبوا وقالوا: لتكفّنَّ عن شتمك آلهتنا، أو لنشتمنك ولنشتمن من يأمرك. فذلك قوله (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13741- حدثنا محمد بن عبد الأعلى قال، حدثنا محمد بن ثور، عن معمر، عن قتادة قال: كان المسلمون يسبون أصنام الكفار، فيسب الكفار الله عدوًا بغير علم، فأنزل الله: (ولا تسبوا الذين يدعون من دون الله فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) .

13742- حدثني يونس قال، أخبرنا ابن وهب قال، قال ابن زيد في قوله: (فيسبوا الله عدوًا بغير علم) قال: إذا سببت إلهه سبَّ إلهك، فلا تسبوا آلهتهم.

جامع البيان في تأويل القرآن (  12 / 35 )

*
*لاحظوا أن الباديء هو رسول   الإسلام والمسلمون وليس الكفار ! ولم يكن ليرضى أن يكف عن سب آلهتهم حتى   مع تدخل عمه ابا طالب في التوسط بينهم وبينه رغم ان الكفرة هؤلاء قد كانوا   أكثر شهامة وتحضر وقالوا أنهم لا يريدوا أن يقتلوه بعد موت ابا طالب لانه   عار ان يقال عليهم أنهم قتلوه بعد موت عمله وذهبوا الى بيت عمه بأنفسهم   ليتكلموا بالعقل وبالأدب وطلبوا طلب بسيط وهو الكف عن سب آلهتهم ومع ذالك   لم يرضى نبي الإسلام ! ، أرأيتم كيف يكون التمسك بالسباب ؟!

وفي تفسير إبن كثير جاء شيء عجيب...


 يَقُولُ تَعَالَى نَاهِيًا لِرَسُولِهِ صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ وَالْمُؤْمِنِينَ (5) عَنْ سَبِّ آلِهَةِ الْمُشْرِكِينَ، وَإِنْ كَانَ فِيهِ مَصْلَحَةٌ،   إِلَّا أَنَّهُ يَتَرَتَّبُ عَلَيْهِ مَفْسَدَةٌ أَعْظَمُ مِنْهَا،  وَهِيَ  مُقَابَلَةُ الْمُشْرِكِينَ بِسَبِّ (6) إِلَهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ،  وَهُوَ  اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ.



تخيلوا أن السب فيه مصلحة !! وهل يكره المسلم المصلحة ! ، اليست هذه رخصة في السب الصريح !؟

ولن استرسل أكثر من هذا... وننتقل إلى الأحاديث ...

2. الأحاديث

** دخل على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رجلان . فكلماه بشيء لا أدري ما هو . فأغضباه . فلعنهما وسبهما . فلما خرجا قلت : يا رسول الله ! من أصاب من الخير شيئا ما أصابه هذان . قال " وما ذاك " قالت قلت : لعنتهما وسببتهما . قال " أو ما علمت ما شارطت عليه ربي ؟ قلت : اللهم ! إنما أنا بشر . فأي المسلمين لعنته أو سببته فاجعله له زكاة وأجرا " . * *الراوي:       عائشة      المحدث:           مسلم           -   المصدر:  صحيح مسلم   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2600
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح * 
*
**
الرسول الكريم يلعن ويسب !


* 1 - *من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد المناوي           -   المصدر:  تخريج أحاديث المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4/267
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله موثقون    * 
 2 - *إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا*
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           السيوطي           -   المصدر:  الجامع الصغير   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  633
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 3 - *من تعزى عليكم بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنو*
*الراوي:       -      المحدث:           محمد الأمين الشنقيطي           -   المصدر:  أضواء البيان    -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  3/527
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 4 - * من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  269
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  رجاله ثقات    * 
 5 - * إذا رأيتم الرجل يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه و لا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  صحيح الجامع   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  567
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 6 - * من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ، فأعضوه بهن أبيه ، ولا تكنوا . *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  تخريج مشكاة المصابيح   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  4828
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  صحيح    * 
 7 - * عن أبي رضي الله عنه أن رجلا اعتزى فأعضه أبي بهن أبيه فقالوا : ما كنت فاحشا قال : إنا أمرنا بذلك *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناده صحيح    * 
 8 - * عن أبي بن كعب أنه سمع رجلا يقول : يا آل فلان فقال له اعضض بهن  أبيك ولم يكن فقال له : يا أبا المنذر ما كنت فاحشا فقال : إني سمعت رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول : من تعزى بعزى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهن أبيه ولا تكنوا *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب المحدث:           الألباني           -   المصدر:  السلسلة الصحيحة   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  1/538
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  إسناد رجاله ثقات فهو صحيح إن كان الحسن سمعه من عتي بن ضمرة فإنه كان مدلسا وقد عنعنه    * 
 9 - * من سمعتموه يدعو بدعوى الجاهلية فأعضوه بهنأبيه ولا تكنوا  . *
*الراوي:       أبي بن كعب      المحدث:           الوادعي           -   المصدر:  الصحيح المسند   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  10
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  حسن    * 
*

طبعا تريدوا أن تعرفوا ما هو الـ " هن " ! سأترككم مع المراجع اللغوية لتعرفوا بأنفسكم !

وايضاً : أخرجه أحمد (5/133، 136) أو رقم (21298، 21313، 21314، 21315،   21317) والبخاري في "الأدب المفرد" (963) والنسائي في "الكبرى"   (6/242/1080، 10811، 10812) والطبراني في "المعجم الكبير" (1/رقم: 532)   وغيرهم، وصححه الألباني في "الصحيحة" (269) 

القاموس المحيط :
**(والهَنُ) الفَرْجُ أصلُه   هَنٌّ عند بعضِهم فَيُصَغَّرُ هُنَيْناً وتَنَح (ها هُنا وها هُنَّا   وهَهُنَّا) ج أُبْعُدْ قَليلاً أو يقالُ للحَبِيبُ (هَهُنا وهُنا) أي   اقْتَرِبْ وللبَغيضِ (هَهَنَّا) وهنَّا أي تَنَحَّ وَيجِيء في الياءِ إن   شاءََ اللَّهُ تعالى*​http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/5105622.html

​*لسان العرب

**وَفِي الْحَدِيثِ:
مَنْ تَعَزَّى بِعَزاءِ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ فأَعِضُّوه بِهَنِ أَبيه وَلَا تَكْنُوا
أَي قُولوا لَهُ: اعْضَضْ بأَيْرِ أَبيك ولا تكنوا عن الأَير بَالْهَنِ تَنْكِيلًا وتأْديباً لِمَنْ دعَا دَعْوى الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ
( 7 : 188 )*​﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿         ﻿        


*
قد عمل كبار الصحابة بهذه الوصية ، ورأوا ذلك عقوبة وقعت على مستحقها ، ولم يروا ذلك مستقبحاً في شيء ؟! وقد سبق ذِكر قول أبي بن كعب راوي الحديث لها ، وقد قالها – أيضاً – أبو بكر الصدِّيق رضي    الله عنه ، فقد قال عروة بن مسعود لما جاء مفاوضاً عن المشركين في "    الحديبية " للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : " فَإِنِّى وَاللَّهِ لأَرَى    وُجُوهًا ، وَإِنِّى لأَرَى أَوْشَابًا مِنَ النَّاسِ خَلِيقًا أَنْ    يَفِرُّوا وَيَدَعُوكَ " ، فَقَالَ لَهُ أَبُو بَكْرٍ : " امْصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ ، أَنَحْنُ نَفِرُّ عَنْهُ وَنَدَعُهُ " ، فَقَالَ : مَنْ ذَا ؟ قَالُوا : أَبُو بَكْرٍ .
رواه البخاري ( 2581 ) .
قال ابن حجر – رحمه الله - :
و " البَظْر " : بفتح الموحدة ، وسكون المعجمة : قطعة تبقى بعد الختان في فرج المرأة .
و" اللات " : اسم أحد الأصنام التي كانت قريش وثقيف يعبدونها ، وكانت عادة العرب الشتم بذلك ، لكن بلفظ الأم ، فأراد أبو بكر المبالغة في سب عروة بإقامة من كان يعبد مقام أمه ، وحمَله على ذلك ما أغضبه به من نسبة المسلمين إلى الفرار .
 وفيه : جواز النطق بما يستبشع من الألفاظ لإرادة زجر من بدا منه ما يستحق به ذلك ،    وقال ابن المنيِّر : في قول أبي بكر تخسيس للعدو ، وتكذيبهم ، وتعريض    بإلزامهم من قولهم " إن اللات بنت الله ! " تعالى الله عن ذلك علوّاً    كبيراً ، بأنها لو كانت بنتاً : لكان لها ما يكون للإناث .
" فتح الباري " ( 5 / 340 ) . 
وقال ابن القيم – رحمه الله - :
وفى قول الصِّدِّيق لعروة : " امصُصْ بَظْرَ اللاَّتِ " : دليلٌ على جواز التصريح باسم العَوْرة ، إذا كان فيه مصلحة تقتضيها تلك الحال ، كما أذن النبي صَلَّى اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ أن يُصرَّح لمن ادَّعى دعوى الجاهلية بِهَنِ أبيه ، ويقال له : " اعضُضْ أيْرَ أبيك " ، ولا يُكْنَى له ، فلكل مقام مقال .
" زاد المعاد في هدي خير العباد " ( 3 / 305 ) .​*
http://www.islam-qa.com/ar/ref/121823​
*
الغريب والعجيب في الأمر وبم اننا قد تطرقنا في هذا الموضوع الى الجزء   الخاص بنسب محمد أنه من تعزى بعزاء الجاهلية ! نعم يا اخوة والكلام ليس من   عندي ، تفضلوا :*

*عن    العباس : أنه جاء إلى النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ؛ فكأنه سمع شيئا ،    فقام النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - على المنبر فقال : من أنا ؟ ، فقالوا :    أنت رسول الله ، قال : أنا محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب ، إن الله  خلق   الخلق ، فجعلني في خيرهم ، ثم جعلهم فرقتين ، فجعلني في خيرهم فرقة ، ثم جعلهم قبائل : فجعلني في خيرهم قبيلة ، ثم جعلهم بيوتا ، وجعلني في خيرهم بيتا ، فأنا خيرهم نفسا ، وأنا خيرهم بيتا . 
الراوي: العباس بن عبدالمطلب المحدث: الألباني - المصدر: تخريج مشكاة المصابيح - الصفحة أو الرقم: 5689
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح*


*والسؤال   الصريح الأن هل كلمة " خيرهم " مدح وتعزي ام لا ؟ وآخر ، هل كل هذه الخلق   والفرق والقبائل والبيوت والأنفس في الجاهلية ام لا ؟! ولن اعلق اكثر من   هذا واليك الفهم عزيزي القاريء !*

*فإنظروا إلى السب بالأعضاء التناسلية !! صراحة ! فهل تعتبون على زميلنا أن يقول هذه الألفاظ بهذا الكم ؟*


*وجاء في كتاب "  فيض القدير شرح الجامع الصغير " 697 :


697 - (إذا سمعتم من يتعزى بعزاء الجاهلية فأعضوه) أي قولوا له اعضض بظر أمك (ولا تكنوا) عن ذلك بما لا يستقبح فإنه جدير بأن يستهان به ويخاطب بما فيه قبح وهجر زجرا له عن فعله الشنيع وردعا له عن قوله الفظيع

*

​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*نذهب الى الصديق أبو بكر ..و أنا أتأسف مقدما ولن اعلق بكلمة على الحديث لانه واضح وصريح !*

 *خرج   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  زمن الحديبية ، حتى كانوا ببعض الطريق ،    قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : (  إن خالد بن الوليد بالغميم ، في خيل    لقريش طليعة ، فخذوا ذات اليمين ) .  فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد حتى إذا هم    بقترة الجيش ، فانطلق يركض نذيرا لقريش  ، وسار النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم    حتى إذا كان بالثنية التي يهبط عليهم  منها ، بركت به راحلته ، فقال الناس  :   حل حل ، فألحت ، فقالوا خلأت  القصواء ، خلأت القصواء ، فقال النبي  صلى   الله عليه وسلم : ( ما خلأت  القصواء ، وما ذاك لها بخلق ، ولكن  حبسها حابس   الفيل ) . ثم قال : ( والذي  نفسي بيده ، لا يسألونني خطة  يعظمون فيها  حرمات  الله إلا أعطيتهم إياها )  . ثم زجرها فوثبت ، قال :  فعدل عنهم حتى  نزل  بأقصى الحديبية على ثمد قليل  الماء ، يتبرضه الناس  تبرضا ، فلم يلبثه  الناس  حتى نزحوه ، وشكي إلى رسول  الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم العطش ،  فانتزع سهما  من كنانته ، ثم أمرهم أن  يجعلوه فيه ، فوالله  مازال يجيش لهم  بالري حتى  صدروا عنه ، فبينما هم كذلك  إذ جاء بديل بن  ورقاء الخزاعي في  نفر من قومه  من خزاعة ، وكانوا عيبة نصح  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم من  أهل تهامة ،  فقال : إني تركت كعب بن لؤي  وعامر بن  لؤي نزلوا أعداد مياه  الحديبية ،  ومعهم العوذ المطافيل ، وهم  مقاتلوك  وصادوك عن البيت ، فقال  رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم  نجئ  لقتال أحد ، ولكنا جئنا  معتمرين ، وإن قريشا  قد نهكتهم الحرب ، وأضرت   بهم ، فإن شاؤوا ماددتهم  مدة ، ويخلوا بيني وبين  الناس ، فإن أظهر : فإن   شاؤوا أن يدخلوا فيما دخل  فيه الناس فعلوا ، وإلا  فقد جموا ، وإن هم  أبوا ،  فوالذي نفسي بيده  لأقاتلنهم على أمري هذا حتى  تنفرد سالفتي ،  ولينقذن  الله أمره ) . فقال  بديل : سأبلغهم ما تقول ، قال :  فانطلق حتى  أتى قريشا ،  قال : إنا قد  جئناكم من هذا الرجل ، وسمعناه يقول  قولا ،  فإن شئتم أن  نعرضه عليكم  فعلنا ، فقال سفهاؤهم : لا حاجة لنا أن  تخبرنا  عنه بشيء ،  وقال ذوو الرأي  منهم : هات ما سمعته يقول ، قال : سمعته  يقول  كذا وكذا ،  فحدثهم بما قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فقام عروة بن   مسعود فقال : أي  قوم ، ألستم  بالوالد ؟ قالوا : بلى ، قال : أو لست  بالولد ؟  قالوا : بلى ،  قال : فهل  تتهمونني ؟ قالوا : لا ، قال : ألستم  تعلمون أني  استنفرت أهل  عكاظ ، فلما  بلحوا علي جئتكم بأهلي وولدي ومن  أطاعني ؟ قالوا :  بلى ، قال :  فإن هذا  قد عرض لكم خطة رشد ، اقبلوها  ودعوني آتيه ، قالوا :  ائته ،  فأتاه ، فجعل  يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم ، فقال النبي صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نحوا من  قوله لبديل ، فقال عروة  عند ذلك : أي محمد ، أرأيت إن   استأصلت أمر قومك ،  هل سمعت بأحد من العرب  اجتاح أهله قبلك ، وإن تكن   الأخرى ، فإني والله  لأرى وجوها ، وإني لأرى  أشوابا من الناس خليقا أن   يفروا ويدعوك ، فقال له أبو بكر : امصص ببظر اللات     ، أنحن نفر عنه وندعه ؟ فقال : من ذا ؟ قالوا : أبو بكر ، قال : أما    والذي  نفسي بيده ، لولا يد كانت لك عندي لم أجزك بها لأجبتك ، قال : وجعل    يكلم  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فكلما تكلم أخذ بلحيته ، والمغيرة بن    شعبة قائم  على رأس النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ، ومعه السيف وعليه المغفر ،    فكلما أهوى  عروة بيده إلى لحية النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ضرب يده بنعل    السيف ، وقال  له : أخر يدك عن لحية رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ، فرفع    عروة رأسه ،  فقال : من هذا ؟ قالوا : المغيرة بن شعبة ، فقال : أي غدر ،    ألست أسعى في  غدرتك ، وكان المغيرة صحب قوما في الجاهلية فقتلهم ، وأخذ    أموالهم ، ثم جاء  فأسلم ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( أما  الإسلام   فأقبل ، وأما  المال فلست منه في شيء ) . ثم إن عروة جعل يرمق  أصحاب النبي   صلى الله عليه  وسلم بعينه ، قال : فوالله ما تنخم رسول الله  صلى الله  عليه  وسلم نخامة إلا  وقعت في كف رجل منهم ، فدلك بها وجهه  وجلده ، وإذا  أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ،  وإذا توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه ،  وإذا تكلم  خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما  يحدون إليه النظر تعظيما له ، فرجع  عروة إلى  أصحابه  فقال : أي قوم ، والله  لقد وفدت على الملوك ، ووفدت  على قيصر  وكسرى  والنجاشي ، والله إن رأيت ملكا  قط يعظمه أصحابه ما يعظم  أصحاب محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم محمدا ، والله إن  تنخم نخامة إلا وقعت في  كف رجل  منهم فدلك  بها وجهه وجلده ، وإذا أمرهم  ابتدروا أمره ، وإذا  توضأ كادوا  يقتتلون على  وضوئه ، وإذا تكلم خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده ، وما  يحدون إليه  النظر تعظيما له ،  وإنه قد عرض عليكم خطة  رشد فأقبلوها .  فقال رجل من بني  كنانة : دعوني  آتيه ، فقالوا : ائته ، فلما  أشرف على  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وأصحابه ،  قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا فلان ،  وهو من قوم يعظمون  البدن ، فابعثوها له ) . فبعثت له ،   واستقبله الناس  يلبون ، فلما رأى ذلك  قال : سبحان الله ، ما ينبغي لهؤلاء   أن يصدوا عن  البيت ، فلما رجع إلى  أصحابه قال : رأيت قد قلدت وأشعرت ،  فما  أرى أن  يصدوا عن البيت ، فقام رجل  منهم ، يقال له مكرز ابن حفص ،  فقال :  دعوني  آتيه ، فقالوا : ائته ، فلما  أشرف عليهم ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم :  ( هذا مكرز ، وهو رجل فاجر )  . فجعل يكلم النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم ،   فبينما هو يكلمه إذ جاء سهيل بن  عمرو . قال معمر :  فأخبرني أيوب ، عن   عكرمة : أنه لما جاء سهيل بن عمرو :  قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم : ( لقد   سهل لكم من أمركم ) . قال معمر :  قال الزهري في  حديثه : فجاء سهيل بن  عمرو  فقال : هات اكتب بيننا وبينكم  كتابا ، فدعا  النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم  الكاتب ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : (  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  ) .  قال سهيل : أما الرحمن فوالله ما  أدري ما هو  ، ولكن اكتب باسمك  اللهم كما  كنت تكتب ، فقال المسلمون : والله  لا  نكتبها إلا بسم الله  الرحمن الرحيم ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم :  (  اكتب باسمك اللهم ) .  ثم قال : ( هذا ما  قاضى عليه محمد رسول الله ) .   فقال سهيل : والله لو  كنا نعلم أنك رسول  الله ما صددناك عن البيت ولا   قاتلناك ، ولكن اكتب :  محمد بن عبد الله ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  :  ( والله إني لرسول  الله وإن كذبتموني ،  اكتب : محمد بن عبد الله ) .  قال  الزهري : وذلك  لقوله : ( لا يسألونني خطة  يعظمون بها حرمات الله إلا   أعطيتهم إياها ) .  فقال له النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم : ( على أن تخلوا   بيننا وبين البيت  فنطوف به ) . فقال سهيل : والله لا  تتحدث العرب أنا   أخذنا ضغطة ، ولكن  ذلك من العام المقبل ، فكتب ، فقال  سهيل : وعلى أنه لا   يأتيك منا رجل ،  وإن كان على دينك إلا رددته إلينا .  قال المسلمون :  سبحان  الله ، كيف يرد  إلى المشركين وقد جاء مسلما ، فبينما  هم كذلك إذ  دخل أبو  جندل بن سهيل  بن عمرو يرسف في قيوده ، وقد خرج من أسفل  مكة حتى  رمى بنفسه  بين أظهر  المسلمين ، فقال سهيل : هذا يا محمد أول ما  أقاضيك  عليه أن ترده  إلي ،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم : ( إنا لم نقض   الكتاب بعد ) . قال  فوالله  إذا لم أصالحك على شيء أبدا ، قال النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم : (  فأجزه  لي ) . قال : ما أنا بمجيزه لك ، قال : ( بلى   فافعل ) . قال : ما  أنا  بفاعل ، قال مكرز : بل قد أجزناه لك ، قال أبو  جندل  : أي معشر  المسلمين ،  أرد إلى المشركين وقد جئت مسلما ، ألا ترون  ما قد  لقيت ؟ وكان  قد عذب  عذابا شديدا في الله . قال : فقال عمر بن  الخطاب :  فأتيت نبي الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم فقلت : ألست نبي الله حقا ؟  قال : ( بلى  ) . قلت :  ألسنا  على الحق وعدونا على الباطل ؟ قال : ( بلى  ) . قلت : فلم  نعطي  الدنية في  ديننا إذا ؟ قال : ( إني رسول الله ،  ولست أعصيه ، وهو  ناصري ) .  قلت :  أوليس كنت تحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت  فنطوف به ؟ قال : ( بلى ،   فأخبرتك أنا  نأتيه العام ) . قال : قلت : لا ،  قال : ( فإنك آتيه ومطوف به   ) . قال :  فأتيت أبا بكر فقلت : يا أبا بكر  ، أليس هذا نبي الله حقا ، قال   بلى ،  قلت : ألسنا على الحق وعدونا على  الباطل ؟ قال : بلى ، قلت : فلم   نعطي  الدنية في ديننا إذا ؟ قال : أيها  الرجل ، إنه لرسول الله صلى الله   عليه  وسلم ، وليس يعصي ربه ، وهو ناصره  ، فاستمسك بغرزه ، فوالله إنه على   الحق  ؟ قلت : أليس كان يحدثنا أنا  سنأتي البيت ونطوف به ، قال : بلى ،    أفأخبرك أنك تأتيه العام ؟ قلت : لا  ، قال : فإنك آتيه ومطوف به . قال    الزهري : قال عمر : فعملت لذلك  أعمالا ، قال : فلما فرغ من قضية الكتاب ،    قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم لأصحابه : ( قوموا فانحروا ثم احلقوا ) .    قال : فوالله ما قام منهم  رجل حتى قال ذلك ثلاث مرات ، فلما لم يقم منهم    أحد دخل على أم سلمة ،  فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس ، فقالت أم سلمة :  يانبي   الله ، أتحب ذلك ،  اخرج لا تكلم أحدا منهم كلمة ، حتى تنحر بدنك ،  وتدعو   حالقك فيحلقك .  فخرج فلم يكلم أحدا منهم حتى فعل ذلك ، نحر بدنه ،  ودعا   حالقه فحلقه ،  فلما رأوا ذلك قاموا فنحروا وجعل بعضهم يحلق بعضا ،  حتى كاد   بعضهم يقتل  غما ، ثم جاءه نسوة مؤمنات ، فأنزل الله تعالى : { يا  أيها   الذين آمنوا  إذا جاءكم المؤمنات مهاجرات فامتحنوهن - حتى بلغ -  بعصم   الكوافر } .  فطلق عمر يومئذ امرأتين ، كانتا له في الشرك ، فتزوج  إحداهما   معاوية بن  أبي سفيان ، والأخرى صفوان بن أمية ، ثم رجع النبي صلى  الله عليه   وسلم  إلى المدينة فجاءه أبو بصير ، رجل من قريش وهو مسلم ،  فأرسلوا في   طلبه  رجلين ، فقالوا : العهد الذي جعلت لنا ، فدفعه إلى  الرجلين ، فخرجا به    حتى إذا بلغا ذا الحليفة ، فنزلوا يأكلون من تمر لهم ،  فقال أبو بصير   لأحد  الرجلين : والله إني لأرى سيفك هذا يا فلان جيدا ،  فاستله الآخر ،   فقال :  أجل ، والله إنه لجيد ، لقد جربت به ، ثم جربت ،  فقال أبو بصير :   أرني أنظر  إليه ، فأمكنه منه ، فضربه حتى برد ، وفر  الآخر حتى أتى  المدينة  ، فدخل  المسجد يعدو ، فقال رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم حين  رآه : ( لقد  رأى هذا  ذعرا ) . فلما انتهى إلى النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم  قال : قتل  والله صاحبي  وإني لمقتول ، فجاء أبو بصير :  فقال : يا نبي  الله ، قد والله  أوفى الله  ذمتك ، قد رددتني إليهم ، ثم  نجاني الله منهم  ، قال النبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم : ( ويل أمه ، مسعر حرب ،  لو كان له  أحد ) . فلما سمع ذلك  عرف أنه  سيرده إليهم ، فخرج حتى أتى سيف  البحر ،  قال : وينفلت منهم أبو  جندل بن  سهيل ، فلحق بأبي بصير ، فجعل لا  يخرج من  قريش رجل قد أسلم إلا  لحق بأبي  بصير ، حتى اجتمعت منهم عصابة ،  فوالله  ما يسمعون بعير خرجت  لقريش إلى  الشأم إلا اعترضوا لها ، فقتلوهم  وأخذوا  أموالهم ، فأرسلت قريش  إلى النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم تناشده بالله   والرحم : لما أرسل : فمن آتاه  فهو آمن ،  فأرسل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   إليهم ، فأنزل الله تعالى : {  وهو الذي كف  أيديهم عنكم وأيديكم عنهم   ببطن مكة من بعد أن أظفركم عليهم -  حتى بلغ -  الحمية حمية الجاهلية } .   وكانت حميتهم أنهم لم يقروا أنه نبي  الله ، ولم  يقروا ببسم الله الرحمن   الرحيم ، وحالوا بينهم وبين البيت . * *الراوي:       المسور بن مخرمة و مروان بن الحكم      المحدث:           البخاري           -   المصدر:  صحيح البخاري   -   الصفحة أو الرقم:  2731
خلاصة حكم المحدث:  [صحيح]
* 

*وبالطبع بعد أبا بكر ، ننتقل إلى عبد الله بن مسعود ! ( صحابي آخر )

**سمع ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه رجلا ينشد ضالة في المسجد ، فغضب وسبه ، فقال له رجل : ما كنت فاحشا ، فقال : بهذا أمرنا 
الراوي: أبو عثمان النهدي المحدث: ابن حجر العسقلاني - المصدر: نتائج الأفكار - الصفحة أو الرقم: 1/293
خلاصة حكم المحدث: صحيح
* 


*ابن مسعود لم يقل شيء يرد به على إدعاء الفحش إلا " بهذا أمرنا " أي أمرنا بالفحش ، فهل يخبرنا احد من الذي أمرهم بالفحش ؟!!


 وننتقل من القرآن ومن الأحاديث ومن الصحابة الى الفتاوى اليومية التي يتعامل بها المسلم مع المسيحي ، وانظروا ..

**رقـم الفتوى : * *19230* *
عنوان الفتوى :**أدلة الدعاء على الكافرين كافة بمن فيهم أهل الكتاب* 
 *تاريخ الفتوى :**الثلاثاء 4 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 14-7-2002* *

السؤال

**1- ما حكم التأمين التجاري ؟
2- ما حكم الدعاء على مطلق النصارى دون المقاتلين منهم ؟
3- عندنا خادمة ونريد السفر إلى مكة فهل يجوز أن تذهب معنا علما أنه ليس معها محرم ، وماذا نفعل بها عند السفر ؟*

 *الفتوى* 


 *الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

1- سبق برقم : 7394.
2-  فإنه يجوز الدعاء على مطلق الكفار سواء كانوا مقاتلين أو غير مقاتلين،  ويدخل فيهم اليهود والنصارى والوثنيين والملاحدة، ويدل على ذلك:
قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه السلام:رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً [نوح:26].
وقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في دعائه: اللهم قاتل الكفرة الذين أوتوا الكتاب إله الحق. رواه أحمد. 
قال النووي في شرح مسلم في شرحه لحديث: وانقل حماها إلى الجحفة. قال الخطابي وغيره:  كان ساكنو الجحفة في ذلك الوقت يهودا، ففيه دليل الدعاء على الكفار  بالأمراض والأسقام والهلاك، وفيه الدعاء للمسلمين بالصحة وطيب بلادهم  والبركة فيها، وكشف الضر والشدائد عنهم، وهذا مذهب العلماء كافة. انتهى. 
قال العراقي في طرح التثرتب 2/292 في شرح حديث قنوت النبي صلى الله عليه    وسلم على الكفار:  فيه جواز الدعاء على الكفار ولعنهم، قال صاحب المفهم:    ولا خلاف في جواز  لعن الكفرة والدعاء عليهم، واختلفوا في جواز الدعاء على    أهل المعاصي فأجازه  قوم ومنعه آخرون. انتهى 
وقال ابن العربي في أحكام القرآن 4/269: في تفسير قوله تعالى عن نوح عليه    السلام رب لا تذر على الأرض ... المسألة  الثانية : دعاء نوح على الكافرين    أجمعين، ودعاء النبي صلى الله وعليه وسلم  على من تحزب على المؤمنين،  وألب   عليهم، وكان هذا أصلاً في الدعاء على  الكفار في الجملة، فأما كافر  معين  لم  تعلم خاتمته فلا يدعى عليه لأن مآله  عندنا مجهول. انتهى. 
3- سبق برقم : 10809.
والله أعلم.*

 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=19230&Option=FatwaId
​
*العنوان* * 

ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى * *الشيخ** عبد الرحمن السحيم**السؤال**السؤال الثالث:  ما حكم لعن الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم أو الذين يتطاولون على شرع الله وعلى القرآن ؟ *
 *
الجواب*

 *لعن اليهود والنصارى     والملاحدة ومن يتطاول على شرع الله ، ولعن من يستحق اللعن هو من    القُرُبات  ومن إظهار الدين . وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سيكون في    آخر أمتي رجالٌ يركبون على  السروج كأشباه الرجال . ينـزلون على أبواب    المسـاجد . نساؤهم كاسيات عاريات  على رؤوسهن كأسنمة البخت العجاف .    اِلْعَنُوهنّ فإنهن ملعونات . رواه  الإمامُ احمد وغيره ، وهو حديث صحيح .    ويُفرّق العلماء بين لعن الشخص المُعيّن وبين لعن العموم .  وأما سب اليهود والنصارى ، فإننا نسبهم في كل صلاة ونتبرأ من طريقتهم ،  فنقرأ : ( غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ  وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ )  إلا إذا كان سبّهم سيفضي إلى مفسدة :smile02؛ كأن    يحملهم ذلك على سب الله أو سب  الدّين ، ونحو ذلك ، فله أن يمنع من   سبِّهم  . قال الله عز وجل : ( وَلاَ تَسُبُّواْ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن   دُونِ   اللّهِ فَيَسُبُّواْ اللّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) فسب الكفار وذمهم وذم آلهتهم وعيب دينهم مطلوب    ، إلا أنه إذا أفضى إلى  مفسدة فإنه يُمنع منه .  على أن هذا الأمر لم   يكن  من هدي الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا من فعل  أصحابه رضي الله عنهم .   ولا  يعني هذا أنه لا يُدعى عليهم .  وقد كان عمر رضي الله عنه يدعو بهذا    الدعاء : اللهم العن كفرة أهل الكتاب ؛  الذين    يصدون عن سبيلك ، ويكذبون رسلك ، ويقاتلون أوليائك . اللهم خالف بين     كلمتهم ، وزلزل أقدامهم ، وأنزل بهم بأسك الذي لا ترده عن القوم المجرمين .     رواه البيهقي وغيره .  والله تعالى أعلم . *

 *رقـم الفتوى :      50065           
عنوان الفتوى :     حكم سب دين النصارى 
          تاريخ الفتوى :     الإثنين 1 جمادي الأولى 1425 / 19-6-2004           

 السؤال 
                 ما حكم من سب دين النصارى

            الفتوى                 
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعـد: 

فإن كان القصد بدين النصارى الدين الذي جاء به عيسى   عليه السلام فإن ذلك   لا يجوز، بل هو كفر. ولا يجوز سب أي دين من الأديان   التي جاء بها   الأنبياء السابقون، فالدين الذي جاء به الأنبياء جمعيا واحد،   والمسلمون   يؤمنون بجميع الأنبياء؛ كما قال تعالى: [
آَمَنَ   الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ   وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ كُلٌّ   آَمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلَائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ   وَرُسُلِهِ لَا نُفَرِّقُ   بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ] (البقرة: 185).
 وسب أي دين من أديان هؤلاء أو شتمه أو الاستهزاء به يعتبر كفرا، قال   تعالى: [قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآَيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ   تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ * لَا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ]   (التوبة: 65-66)
 وقال تعالى: [شَرَعَ   لَكُمْ مِنَ الدِّينِ مَا وَصَّى بِهِ نُوحًا   وَالَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا   إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ   وَمُوسَى وَعِيسَى أَنْ   أَقِيمُوا الدِّينَ وَلَا تَتَفَرَّقُوا فِيهِ]   (الشورى: 13).
أما إن كان القصد بالدين ما أحدثه النصارى من التحريف والتبديل والشرك والخزعبلات فهذا لا مانع من سبه ووصف أصحابه بالشرك والكفر.
 فقد قال الله عز  وجل: [لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلَاثَةٍ] (المائدة: 73).
 ولكن ذلك إذا كان يؤدي إلى سب الإسلام أو نبيه فإنه  لا يجوز سدا للذريعة، فقد نهى الله عز وجل عن سب أصنام المشركين حتى لا  يؤدي ذلك إلى سب الله عز وجل، فقال تعالى: [وَلَا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ] (108).
 ولمزيد من الفائدة نرجو الاطلاع على الفتوى رقم: 19944.
 والله أعلم.
* 

 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?lang=A&Id=50065&Option=FatwaId&x=46&y=12


*رقـم الفتوى :      19944           

عنوان الفتوى :     حكم غيبة الكفرة والدعاء عليهم 

تاريخ الفتوى :     الثلاثاء 14 جمادي الأولى 1423 / 24-7-2002           

السؤال                 

هل يجوز غيبة المسيح والكفار وسبهم والدعاء عليهم أم لا .

الفتوى 

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أما بعد:

فإذا كان قصد السائل بكلمة "المسيح" عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، فلا تجوز   غيبة نبي أو سبه أو الدعاء عليه، فقد نقل القاضي  عياض :   الإجماع على أن   من أضاف إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم الكذب فيما بلغه أو   أخبر به، أو   سبه أو استخف به أو بأحد من الأنبياء أو أزرى عليهم أو  آذاهم،  فهو كافر.    ذكره صاحب مواهب الجليل.
وإن كان المقصود بذلك المسيحيين النصارى فحكمهم حكم بقية الكفار فيجوز غيبتهم وسبهم، وقد عقد  البخاري  رحمه الله باب: ما يجوز من اغتياب أهل الفساد والريب،   وأورد تحته حديث  عائشة  رضي الله عنها قالت:   استأذن رجل على رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: ائذنوا له، بئس أخو   العشيرة -أو ابن العشيرة-   فلما دخل ألان له الكلام، قلت: يا رسول الله قلت   الذي قلت ثم ألنت له   الكلام، قال: أي عائشة، إن شر الناس من تركه الناس  -أو  ودعه الناس- اتقاء   فحشه.  فإذا كان في حق المسلم، ففي الكافر أولى.
وقد ثبت الدعاء عليهم في الصحيحين عن  أنس  رضي الله عنه، في دعائه عليه الصلاة والسلام على رعل وذكوان عندما قتلوا القراء.
وعليه،  فسب الكفار وآلهتهم جائز في الأصل،    لكن إذا خيف أن يترتب على ذلك ضرر أكبر  كسب الله تعالى أو رسوله صلى   الله  عليه وسلم أودين الإسلام، فلا يتعرض إلى  ما يؤدي إلى ذلك. 
قال  القرطبي :  لأنه بمنزلة البعث على المعصية فجاء النهي سداً للذريعة،   فقال تعالى:وَلا  تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ   فَيَسُبُّوا اللَّهَ  عَدْواً بِغَيْرِ عِلْم [الأنعام:108].
والله أعلم.* 


 http://www.islamweb.net/ver2/Fatwa/ShowFatwa.php?Option=FatwaId〈=A&Id=19944​ 
*اريدكم    أن تنتبهوا إلى شيء هام في القتوى الأخيرة قد وردت حرفياً فيها وضمنيا  في   الباقي وهو سب آلهه المشركين وبالطبع فإن المسيحي الذي يعبد المسيح هو   كافر  ومشرك في نظر الإسلام بالله ! وبالتالي فلهم الحق في سب الهنا اي  سب   المسيح ! وطبعا السب مسموح بأفظع الألفاظ ! يعني تخيلوا ان واحد مسلم   محترم  لا يستطيع ان يقف امام واحد مسلم متقى لدينه لأن المسلم المتقي   لدينه سيجد  فيه سيل من الحث على السب والشتم ! ولن اعلق اكثر من هذا   لتعرفوا من اين  اتي صديقنا هذا ، بكل هذه المسبات في الموضوع والتي قد   تحسب له في موسوعة  جينيس !!!


فإعذروه فهو مسلم مأمور غير مسرور




إذن وكما رأينا التأصيل منذ فجر الإسلام قرآنياً وحديثياً وتعامل الصحابة   والتنفيذ العملي للنصوص وألى ان وصلنا الى دعاة هذا العصر وكما ترون أن كله   بالأدلة الإسلامة ولا يوجد شيء بدون دليل .


والآن أريد مناقشة أمر هام رأيناه في هذا الموضوع ، ألا وهو كلمة " تدليس "   و " مدلس " .. إلخ ، فكما رأينا أن العضو المسلم مغرم بهذه الكلمة ويقذف   بها ليل نهار بغير علم ولا صدق ، وانا اقول له ان المسيحي لا يعرف التدليس  ،  فإن حدث خطأ فيكون ناتج لأوجة القصور المعروفة مثل الغفلة عن شيء ما او   فهم لشيء ما بشكل غير صحيح ولكن التدليس - اي تعمد الكذب - و إخفاء  الحقيقة  عن عمد فهذا أبعد من بعد سابع سماء عن سابع ارض ( تعبيرات قرآنية )  ،  فالذي يوصف بهذا الوصف هو المسلم فقط فالمسلم إن لم يكن مدلس فقد شذَ  عن  القاعدة إذ ان الغالبية العظمة مدلسين بشكل كبير حتى ان التدليس صار  سمة  للمسلم يتم معرفته بها بمجرد ارتكاب التدليس ، ولكن الآن لا اريد  مناقشة ما  يفعله المسلم ولكن ما تم وصف الصحابة الكرام به وكالعادة لن  يكون الكلام  من عندياتنا كما يفعل أولئك بل سأضع الكتب والمراجع الإسلامة  وسأظلل على ما  اريده لكي يظهر بأكثر دقة ولن اعلق الا بكلمات قليلة تاركاً  الحكم للقاريء  الكريم ..



ولكن قبل عرض الأدلة ، دعونا نعرف معنى التدليس ..


معجم المحيط :

**دَلَّسَ يُدَلِّسُ تَدْلِيساً  :- البائِعُ؛ أخفى عن المشتري عيبَ البضاعة/ دَلَّسَ فلانٌ لفُلانٍ في  البيع وفي كلّ شيء.- على الشَّاري عيبَ البِضاعةِ: كَتَمَه عنه. -  المحدِّثُ في الإسنادِ: روى عمَّن عاصره ما لم يَسمع منه موهماً سماعه/  دَلَّسَ في كذا وكذا، أي تعمّد الغشَّ وسوءَ النّيّة/ دَلَّس التلميذُ في الامتحانِ/ دلَّس في أوراق النقد المالية.*

http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/1107916.html

*معجم لسان العرب :

**دلس -دلَّس البائع تدليسًا كتم عيب السلعة عن المشتري. والمحدِّث في الإسناد أتى بالتدليس في حديثه ودالسهُ مُدالسةً خادعه وظلمه.
  يقال هو لا يُدَالِس ولا يُوالِس أي لا يظلم ولا يخون.
  وأدْلَسَ القوم وقعوا في الأَدْلاس. والأرض اخضرَّت بالأَدْلاس.
وتدلَّسَ الرجل تكتَّم. والدابة لحست الشيء القليل في المرتع. وفلان الطعام أخذه قليلا قليلا.
وادلاسَّت الأرض ادليساسا أصاب المال منها شيئا قليلا فتدلَّس
الدَّلْس الخديعة وعند المولَّدين التمليق والطلي والتمليس كالتدليص.
والدَّلَس الظلمة واختلاط الظلام والنبت يورق آخر الصيف أو بقايا النبت ج أدلاس
الدُّلْسة الظلمة
التدليس كتمان عيب السلعة عن المشتري.
  هذا أصله وربما استعمل للكتمان مطلقا والخداع كقول الحريريفي المقامة   السمرقندية فودَّعته وهو مُصِرٌّ على التدليس ومُسِرٌّ حسو الخندريس. أراد   ما أظهره هناك أبو زيد السروجي من الخِدَع وأضمره من البِدَع.
والتَّدْلِيس  عند السبعية هو دعوى موافقة أكابر الدين والدنيا وعند   المحدِّثين هو إسقاط  الراوي من إسناد الحديث بحيث يكون السقط من الإسناد   خفيا فلا يدركه إلا  الأئمة الحذَّاق المطَّلعون على طريق الحديث وعلل   الإسناد.
  وذلك الحديث يسمى مدلَّسًا وفاعل هذا الفعل يسمى مدلِّسًا .*






*معجم تاج العروس :*
​ *دلس   :  الدَّلَسُ، بالتَّحْرِيكِ: الظُّلْمَةُ، كالدُّلْسَةِ،  بالضّمّ.   والدَّلَسُ: اخْتِلاطُ الظَّلامِ. ومنه قولهم: أَتانَا دَلَسَ  الظَّلاَمِ،   وخَرَجَ في الدَّلَسِ والغَلَسِ. والدَّلَسُ: النَّبْتُ  يُورِقُ آخِرَ   الصَّيْفِ. والدَّلَسُ بَقَايَا النَّبْتِ والبَقْلِ، ج  أَدْلاسٌ، قال: * 
*بَدَّلْتَنَا  مِنْ قَهْوَسٍ قِنْعَاسَـا*
*ذَا صَهَوَاتٍ يَرْتَعُ الأَدْلاَسَا *
*    ويقال: إِنَّ الأَدْلاَسَ مِن الرِّبَبِ، وهو ضَرْبٌ مِنَ النَّبْتِ. وفي    المُحْكَمِ: وأَدْلاَسُ الأَرْضِ: بقَايَا عُشْبِها. وأَدْلَسْنَا:    وقَعْنَا فِيهَا، أَي في الأَدْلاسِ. وفي التَّكْمِلَة: أَي وَقَعْنَا    بالنَّبَاتِ الذِي يُورِقُ في آخِرِ الصَّيْفِ. وأَدْلَسَتِ الأَرْضُ، إِذا    اخْضَرَّتْ بِهَا، أَي بالأَدْلاسِ. وقالَ الأَزْهَرِيُّ: سَمِعْتُ    أَعْرَابِيًّا يَقُولُ لامْرِئٍ قُرِفَ بِسُوءٍ فيه: مَالِي فيه وَلْسٌ    وَلا دَلْسٌ، أَي مَالِي فيه خِيَانَةٌ ولا خَدِيعةٌ. والتَّدْلِيسُ في    البَيْعِ: كِتْمَانُ عَيْبِ السِّلْعَةِ عن المُشْتَرِي. قال    الأَزْهَرِيُّ: ومنه أُخِذَ التَّدْلِيسُ في الإِسْنادِ، وهو مَجازٌ وهو    أَنْ يُحَدِّثَ عن الشَّيْخِ الأَكْبَر، ولَعَلَّهُ ما رآه، وإِنَّمَا    سَمِعَه مِمَّن هُو دُونَه أَو مِمَّنْ سَمِعَه مِنْه، ونحوُ ذلِك، ونَصُّ    الأَزْهَرِيِّ: وقد كانَ رآه إِلاّ أَنّهُ سَمِعَ ما أَسْنَدَه إِليهِ من    غيره من دُونِه. وفي الأَسَاسِ: المُدَلِّسُ في الحَدِيثِ: مَن لا   يَذْكُرُ  في حَدِيثِه مَنْ سَمِعَه منه، ويَذْكُر الأَعْلَى مُوهِماً   أَنَّه  سَمِعَه منه، وهو غيرُ مَقْبُولٍ. وقَدُ فَعَلَهُ جَمَاعَةٌ من   الثِّقَاتِ  حتَّى قالَ بعضُهم: * *دَلَّسَ لِلناسِ أَحادِيثَهم*
*والله  لا يَقبلُ تَدْليسَا*
*    والتَّدَلُّسُ: التَّكَتم. والتَّدْلسُ أخْذُ الطَّعَامِ قَلِيلاً    قَلِيلاً. وقد تَدَلَّسَهُ. وليسَ في التَّكْمِلَة تَكْرارُ، قَلِيلاً. و    التَّدَلُّسُ: لَحْسُ المالِ الشَّيْءَ القَلِيلَ في المَرْتُعِ، عن ابنِ    عَبّادٍ وادْلاسَّتِ الأَرْضُ: أَصَابَ المالُ مِنْهَا شَيْئاً،    كادْلَسَّتِْ: ادْلِسَاساً. ويُقَال: فُلانٌ: لا يُدَالِسُ، ولا يُوَالِسُ،    أَي لا يَظْلِمُ ولا يَخُونُ ولا يُوَارِبُ. وفي اللِّسَان: أَي لا    يُخَادِعُ ولا يَغْدِرُ. وهو لا يُدَالِسُك: لا يُخَادِعُكَ ولا يُخْفِي    عليكَ الشَّيْءَ، فكَأَنَّهُ يَأْتِيكَ بهِ في الظَّلامِ. وقد دَالَسَ    مُدَالَسَةً ودِلاَساً. ومِمَّا يُسْتَدْرَك عليه: التَّدْلِيسُ: عَدَمُ    تَبيِينِ العَيْبِ، ولا يُخَصُّ به البَيْعُ. وانْدَلَسَ الشَّيْءُ، إِذا    خَفِيَ. ودَلَّسْتُه فتَدَلَّسَ، وتَدَلَّسْتُه. والدَّوْلَسِيُّ:    الذَّرِيعَةُ المُدَلِّسَةُ ومنه حَدِيثُ سَعِيدِ بنِ المُسَيِّب: رَحِمَ    اللهُ عُمَرَ، لَوْ لَمْ يَنْه عَنِ المُتْعَةِ لاتَّخَذَها النّاسُ    دُوْلَسِيّاً أَي ذَرِيعَةً للزِّنَا. وتَدَلَّسَ: وَقَعَ بالأَدْلاسِ.    ودَلَّسَتِ الإِبِلُ: اتَّبَعَتِ الأَدْلاَس وأَدْلَسَ النَّصِيُّ: ظَهَرَ    واخْضَرَّ. والدَّلَسُ: أَرْضٌ أَنْبَتَتْ بعدما أَمْحَلَتْ.    والأُنْدُلُسُ، بضَمِّ الهَمْزَةِ والدّالِ اللامِ: إِقْليمٌ عَظِيمٌ    بالمَغْرِبِ. هنا ذكرَهُ الصّاغَانِيُّ وصاحِبُ اللِّسَانِ، واسْتَدْرَكَهُ    شيخُنَا في الأَلف، والأَلف زائدةٌ كالنُّون، فحَقُّه أنَ يُذْكَرَ هنا،    والمُصَنِّفُ أَغْفلَ عنه تَقْصِيراً، مع أَنه يستطرِدُ جُمْلةً مِن   قُرَاه  وحُصُونِه ومَعَاقِلِه ومَواضعه. وفي اللِّسَانِ: وأَنْدُلُسُ:   جَزِيرَةٌ  معروفَةٌ، وَزْنُهَا أَنْفُعُلُ، وإِن كان هذا مِمَّا لا   نَظِيرَ له،  وذلِكَ أَنَّ النُّونَ لا مَحَالَةَ زائِدَةٌ، لأَنَّهُ ليسَ   في ذَوَاتِ  الخَمْسَةِ شيْءٌ على فَعْلُلُلٍ فتكونُ النونُ فيه أَصْلاً؛   لُوقُوعِهَا  مع العَيْنِ، وإِذا ثَبَتَ أَنَّ النُّونُ زائِدَةٌ فقد   بَرَدَ في  أَنْدُلُس ثلاثَةُ أَحْرَفٍ أُصُول، وهي الدّالُ والَّلامُ   والسّين، وفي  أَوّل الكَلامِ هَمْزةٌ، ومَتَى وَقَعَ ذلِكِ حَكَمْتَ   النونُ أَصْلاً  والهَمْزةُ زائدة؛ لأَنَّ ذَواتِ الأَرْبَعَةِ لا   تَلْحَقُهَا الزَّوَائِدُ  مِنْ أَوائلِهَا إلاّ في الأَسْمَاءِ الجارِيَةِ   على أَفْعَالِهَا نحو:  مُدَحْرِج وبابِه، فقد وَجَبَ إِذاً أَنَّ   النُّونَ والهمزَةَ زائِدَتَان،  وأَنَّ الكِلِمَةَ على وَزْنِ أَنْفُعُلٍ،   وإِن كانَ هذا مِثَالاً لا  نَظِيرَ له. وإِنَّمَا أَطَلْتُ فيه الكلامَ؛   لأَنَّهُم اخْتَلَفُوا في  وَزْنِه، واشْتَبَه الحالُ عليهِم، فبَيَّنْتُ   ما يَتَعَلَّقُ بِه  لِيستَفِيدَ المُتَأَمِّلُ. والله أَعلم.*


http://lexicons.ajeeb.com/openme.aspx?fileurl=/html/Tag/4701.htm


*وجاء في أرشيف ملتقى أهل الحديث
*
*يقول ابن عدي، في "الكامل" 1/ 106: قال حماد بن زيد: التدليس كذب.
- وفي صفحة 107: قال أبو أُسامة: خرب الله بيوت المدلسين، ما هم عندي إلاَّ كاذبون.
- قال شُعْبَة: التدليس أخو الكذب.
- قال شُعْبَة: والله لأن أزني أحب إلي من أن أدلس.
- قال مِسعر: التدليس من دناءة الأخلاق.
- قال أبو عاصم النبيل: أقل حالات المدلس عندي أن يدخل في حديث النبي صَلى الله عَليهِ وسَلَّم: المتشبع بما لم يعط كلابس ثوبي زور.
*


*جاء في سير أعلام النبلاء ( 1 : 40 )


ثم تراه يُنافحُ عن الحافظ أبي هريرة -رضي الله عنه- بأوضح حجة وأنصع بيان فيقول في "السير" "4/ 174":
قِيْلَ لابْنِ عُمَرَ: هَلْ تُنْكِرُ مِمَّا يُحَدِّثُ بِهِ أَبُو   هُرَيْرَةَ شَيْئاً؟ فَقَالَ: لاَ، وَلَكِنَّهُ اجْترَأَ وجَبُنَّا فَقَالَ   أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ: فَمَا ذَنْبِي إِنْ كُنْتُ حَفِظْتُ، وَنَسُوْا.
قَالَ يَزِيْدُ بنُ هَارُوْنَ: سَمِعْتُ شُعْبَةَ يَقُوْلُ: كَانَ أَبُو هُرَيْرَةَ يدلس!
قلت -أي الحافظ الذهبي- تَدْلِيْسُ الصَّحَابَةِ كَثِيْرٌ، وَلاَ عَيْبَ فِيْهِ، فَإِنَّ تَدْلِيْسَهُمْ عَنْ صَاحِبٍ أَكْبَرَ مِنْهُمْ، وَالصَّحَابَةُ كُلُّهُمْ عدول.* 




*إذن كلفظ ( اكرر ، كلفظ ) نستطيع ان نقول ان الصحابة مدلسين ، بل وتدليسهم كثير كما قال الذهبي ، وكله بالأدلة !*



http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=119115




*و أما   عن الجهل فلي تعليق بسيط وهو : أن المسيحيية عندما جاءت ، كانت الثقافة   اليونانية العريقة هى السائدة في العالم كله ولا يخفى على احد ان الثقافة   اليونانية هى من أعظم ثقافات العالم آن ذاك إن لم تكن الأعظم بالفعل ومع   ذلك ففي ثقافة المسيحية تفوقت على كل فكر ثقافي خارج عن ارادة الله وهزمت   كل قوة المعاند حتى بادت الثقافات كلها وبقت المسيحيية وستبقى الى الأبد   الى ان يأتي المسيح له كل المجد وايضاً فقد انتشرت في كل بقاع العالم   كالنار في الهشيم اي بسرعة فائقة وتم عمل ترجمات للكتاب المقدس تقريبا بكل   اللغات المعروفة مثل اليونانية ( من العبرية في العهد القديم ) وللعهد   الجديد السريانية واللاتينيية القديمة وغيرهما .... إلخ ، وفي عصرنا الحالي   تقريباً لا تجد لغة لم يترجم اليها الكتاب المقدس ، سواء كانت لغة حية ام   مغمورة ، صعبة او سهلة ، وهذا لقوة الكتاب المقدس وقوة كلمة الله فيه  التي  تصل لكل إنسان ، وفي عصرنا الحالي تجد أن مصادر العلم تجتمع في الغرب   ومصادر الجهل تجتمع في الشرق ، فتجد الغرب يبتكرون اشياء لا تأتي اصلا في   مخيلة العرب ولا في احلامهم في حين تجد الإنسان العربي مهووس ومغرم لكي   يعرف هل يدخل الحمام بقدمه اليمني أم اليسرى ! وهل يأكل باليمين ام اليسار   !! ، المهم ، بعد هذا كله يتهم احد المسلمين الغرب بالجهل !! وهذا في حد   ذاته جهل ، كما رأينا في الموضوع فما من كلمة قالها لها علاقة بالموضوع إلا   وتم الرد عليها ردوداً علمية صحيحة تماماً في كل العلوم   المتعلقة بالموضوع مثل اللغوية والتاريخيية وعلوم الكتاب المقدس وغيرهم ،   فلو أردنا أن نتكلم عن الجهل فسنتكلم عنكم يا عزيزي وهذه ليست مسبة فأنت   تعرف كيف حال الشعوب العربية إذا ما قارناها باية شعوب أخرى متحضرة !   والغريب في هذا أنك عندما تسمع لفظ " المفكر الإسلامي " لا يأتي في عقلك   إلا انه كافر مرتد عن الإسلام بالإضافة الى عشرات المواقع التي تهاجمه   وتسبه ليل نهار وكل هذا لا لشيء إلا لأنه " مفكر " فحتى مفكريهم كفار !   لانهم مفكرين !!! وعندما تسألهم عن العلماء المعتمدين عندهم تجد انهم   يخبروك بأناس لا علاقة لهم بالعلم إنما بكثرة الحفظ ! فلا يوجد بينهم عالم   إلا بمعنى حافظ وليس دارس فلفظ ! ولن أعلق اكثر من هذا ..*




*بعدما عرضنا التأصيل والمنبع الذي يدفع صديقنا للشتيمة ، يأتي نور الرب يسوع المسيح وسط كل الظلمات ليقول لنا :


رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 5: 11

* *
**وَأَمَّا الآنَ فَكَتَبْتُ إِلَيْكُمْ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ مَدْعُوٌّ أَخًا زَانِيًا أَوْ طَمَّاعًا أَوْ عَابِدَ وَثَنٍ أَوْ شَتَّامًا أَوْ سِكِّيرًا أَوْ خَاطِفًا، أَنْ لاَ تُخَالِطُوا وَلاَ تُؤَاكِلُوا مِثْلَ هذَا.**

رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى إلى أهل كورنثوس 6: 10*

*
**وَلاَ سَارِقُونَ وَلاَ طَمَّاعُونَ وَلاَ سِكِّيرُونَ وَلاَ شَتَّامُونَ وَلاَ خَاطِفُونَ يَرِثُونَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ.*

*بل يوصينا أن نحب أعدائنا فيقول :


إنجيل متى 5 : 44
**
**وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ، وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ،**

إنجيل لوقا 6: 32
* *
**وَإِنْ أَحْبَبْتُمُ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَكُمْ، فَأَيُّ فَضْل لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضًا يُحِبُّونَ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَهُمْ.**

  إنجيل لوقا 6: 33
**
**وَإِذَا أَحْسَنْتُمْ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُحْسِنُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ، فَأَيُّ فَضْل لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضًا يَفْعَلُونَ هكَذَا.**

  إنجيل لوقا 6: 34
**
**وَإِنْ أَقْرَضْتُمُ الَّذِينَ تَرْجُونَ أَنْ تَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمْ، فَأَيُّ فَضْل لَكُمْ؟ فَإِنَّ الْخُطَاةَ أَيْضًا يُقْرِضُونَ الْخُطَاةَ لِكَيْ يَسْتَرِدُّوا مِنْهُمُ الْمِثْلَ.*
*

فما أبعد السماء عن الأرض ، دين يقول لتابعيه احبوا الأعداء وباركوهم بل   وصلوا من اجلهم ويشجب الشتام من ملكوت السماوات ودين يحث على سب كل   المقدسات لدى اي دين آخر ! وعجبي !


والآن أريد ان اعلق على ما تبقى من الموضوع ، فقد دار بيننا حوار على البال توك يوم ** 7 فبراير 2011*
* 
**
* [FONT=&quot]​

> *أخبرنا الحبيب المصطفى **بأن من آيات المنافق إذا حدث كذب ، وإذا وعد أخلف ، وإذا اؤتمن خان ، وإذا خاصم فجر** .
> 
> **وصاحب المشاركة الأخيرة التي نقلها لنا الأخ تورريس اجتمعت فيه هذه   الخصال كاملة ..... حصول على الدرجة كاملة في النفاق والخسة .... طبيعي*


[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]*وهذه قلة أدب ، فأنا لا أفعل هذه الخصال أبداً ولا أوصف بها إلا تحت عنوان : المسبة الكاذبة لشخصي ...

وسنرى :
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]* 


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> *فإذا حدث كذب إذ يقول في نهاية مشاركته**[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*
> ...


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*واما عن الكذب فأنت تعرف انه محلل في الإسلام صراحة   في ثلاث إحداهم الحرب وكلمة الحرب ينطلي تحتها اي نوع من الحرب ، سواء   فكرية ( بتعبيركم ) او كلامية او او او واعتقد أن هذا يعرفه كل من له علاقة   بالإسلام فلا داعي لوضع الأدلة ولو اردت اخبرني وستجد بعضها هنا  ، بالإضافة الى المعاريض وهى نوع اقبح من الكذب ، فهى صفة إسلامية اصيلة وسنة لو تركتها خرجت انت على السنة** !
واترك القُراء من حلقة عن المعاريض تم عرضها على قناة الحياة العملاقة مع الأخ رشيد : *http://islamexplained.com/UVG/UVG_video_player/TabId/89/VideoId/72/186---.aspx
*

*​* 
**واما للحق ،،**
**فأقول ، إني لا اكذب البتة ، فمولكا عندما تريد أن تُعَرِف الصدق فأذكر إسمي فقط ليعرف المستمع** أنك تتحدث عن " مولكا " !


**وفعلاً أؤكد لكم الكلام مرة أخرى** :

**ملحوظة ، هذه المشاركات كانت قبل الكلام على البالتوك** ...


**فالكلام مكتوب كاملا قبل هذا بكثير وكل المشاركات ايضاً لي و لكن أين هو المكان التي كانت مكتوبة فيه ؟**!!! 
**
فهى مكتوبة في الأقسام المخفية عن اعين الزوار والأعضاء العاديين فأنا اكتب   فيها وكتبت فيها المشاركات هذه ثم انقلها بالتحرير والنقل بالكوبي بست  بعد  المراجعة والدليل ، و هذه صور للمشاركات في الأقسام المخفية لتراجعوا   التواريخ بها** :

**وهذه هى صور المشاركات في الأقسام المخفية للتأكيد** :

**ملحوظة : من لا يمكلك خط اتصال سريع فلا يدخل على الصور لانها كبيرة جدا*

http://img703.imageshack.us/img703/6985/17900245.jpg[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/1267/85558599.jpg[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://img825.imageshack.us/img825/3497/77073198.jpg[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]http://img835.imageshack.us/img835/4374/64795399.jpg​ *[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]وسوف تلاحظون التاريخ في كل المشاركات جاء كالتالي

المشاركة رقم 5 : 02-07-2011, 02:01 PM 
المشاركة رقم 9 : 02-07-2011, 08:17 PM 
المشاركة رقم 10 : 02-07-2011, 08:19 PM 
المشاركة رقم 11 : 02-07-2011, 08:20 PM 


والحوار الذي دار بيني وبينه كان بعد منتصف   الليل في وقت محاضرة القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ودخلت الى هناك بعد بدء   المحاضرة ، و آخر مشاركة هنا كما ترون في الصور كانت الساعة 20 : 8 في   المساء وبعدها توجهت الى النوم وصحوت في حدود الساعة الواحدة والنصف بعد   منتصف الليل تقريباً وكان الحوار ... هذه واحدة ، واما الثانية هى ان شمس   الحق قد نوه في الموضوع أصلا ان هناك موضوعا مخفيا ننقل منه الردود الخاصة   بنا الى الردود على العام حيث قال[FONT=&quot] :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]

[/FONT]*


> *يغلق الموضوع حين توجدانا **غدا **ونقل** سيل الردود **هنا للموضوع** تمزموزا فيهم*


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2586030&postcount=51​ *

وايضاً*[FONT=&quot]* :*


[/FONT]





> *بليل يا حبيبى بليل هنخليه يعمل على نفسه **انا خلصت خلاص مخدش فى ايدى غلوة **دول شوية عيال هبلة**
> 
> **بس شرطنا للحوار حمامتك الزاجلة تحبسها فى قفصها واى مشاركة هينقلها على لسان اخرين هتحذف**
> **عايز تعملى فيها بتعرف تحاور مسيحين يبقى تسترجل وتتدخل تكلمهم بلاش شغل الفيران **
> ...


[FONT=&quot]

 [/FONT]
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2584872&postcount=48​ *[FONT=&quot]

فهل قرأ صديقنا هذه الكلمات أم فقط تعمد ان يشتمنا ويهيننا ونحن الذي نحاورة داعيين إياه بالـ " صديق " ؟[/FONT]**!*[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]





> *صفة النفاق الثانية   التي توفرت فيه هي إخلاف الوعد فبعد ان اتفقنا على البالتوك على عدم   الجنوح للإساءة إلى الرموز والمقدسات الدينية ومنع السباب والشتم في حقها ،   يتم تبخر هذا الكلام والوعد الكاذب الذي وعد به*


[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
*هذا   افتراء علىّ ، فأني لم ولن ولا اسب في مقدساتك ولا فيك انت ابدا فالعلم   معنا والادلة معنا ولا ينقصنا سوى اخراجها لكم فقط لتستنيروا** ! ولا يفيدني أن اسبك انت او اي من معتقداتك لاني لسة في حوار مسبة ، بل علم ..

**وعندما قلت هذا فعلته فعلاً ونفذته بالحرف الواحد فأنا اكدت عليه   جدا ولكن انا لست بسيده وليس هو بعبدي ! خصوصاً عندما تسب انت وصديقك   المقدسات والأشخاص وسبنا نحن شخصياً كما رأينا وحصرنا مسبتك بطول المواضيع   وعرضها وكيف أنك لا تستطيع ان تضبط نفسك عن السب والشتم وكيل التهم بالكذب   علينا فهل يعد السب ركنا من الحوار العلمي !؟؟
**فانت قلت**[FONT=&quot] :
 
 [/FONT]*



> abcdef_475: عاوزين بس في البداية نتفق على بروتوكل ما بينا في الرد
> abcdef_475: مافيش اي مشكلة
> no name333: مفيش مشاكل زي متحب
> Molka Molkan: اتفضل
> ...


*وبعدها بقليل تابعت وقلت لك :*


> Molka Molkan: حاضر انا هاحاول اخليه مايحطش مشاركات الا لما اشوفها كلها عشان اشيل منها اي كلمة


*وايضاً :*



> Molka Molkan: صدقني انا مش راضي على الطريقة من الطرفين لان دي حوارات هاتكون موجودة بعد ما نموت احنا فعيب ان في واحد بعد عمر طويل يكون بيقرأ هنا وهناك ويلاقي الألفاظ دي


*فهل بعد كل هذا تتطاول على وانا الذي وافقتك حتى بدون شروط ؟!*


*والغريب ان الذي تقول عنه :*



> abcdef_475: وعلى فكرة تورريس شخص كبير ومحترم


 *فهل الإحترام أنه يقول :*




> النصارى قفلوا الموضوع في الزريبة لانهم لا يريدون استمرار وضع ردودكم هناك كي لا ينفضحوا هم ودينهم وكتابهم المحرف اكثر من ذلك
> بارك الله فيكم يا شباب على هذا الموضوع المزلزل والفضائح التي كشفتموها في هؤلاء الجهلة فعلا وهذا اقل وصف لهم





> الزريبة الان في موقف اللي ما يشتري يتفرج


*؟؟*

*فإن   كنت انت والآخر لكم السلطة أن تحذفوا هذه المسبات ولم تحذفوها بل لم تكتفوا   بعدم الحذف فقط ، بل شاركتما فيه مصادقين عليه ! فكيف أتجرأ انا واطلب  منه  ، وبأي وجة أطلب منه وكيف أطالبه بالعهد الذي كنتم أنتم أول من لم  يلتزموا  به وخرقه تماماً ؟!فأن كنت لا تزن كلماتك ولا تلتزم بعهودك فلا تطالبني ان اخالف عهودي انا الآخر ، فالعهد له طرفين وانت خرقته تماماً *.

*وفي أول مشاركة لك بعد الحوار قلت :*



> *وبعد  هذا الرد الأخير الذي نقلته قررت أن اغير طريقة الردود من ردود الإفحام  إلى ردود الإفهام ، لأن من يردون حقيقة يريدون من يفهمهم ويشرح لهم ، لا من  يفحمهم .*
> 
> *خصوصاً  بعد أخذ هذا السجال للشكل المحترم ، بعد أن تم دحر من يلقون بالزبالة من  أفواههم   وحذف مشاركتهم التي لا تعبر إلا عن هزيمتهم السريعة ولذلك تم  اللجوء الي   السباب في حق مقدساتنا كنتيجة لحالة الغيظ والشياط التي مروا  بها بعد أن  دقت مطارق الحق روؤسهم وألحقت بهم هزيمة ساحقة وتسجيل عدد كبير  من الجهالات والتدليسات .*
> 
> *واليوم  بأمر الله سأرد على ما ذكر في الرد الأخير الذي نقله تورريس وكتبه Molkan  وسأبين ما فيه من أخطاء وسقطات شنيعة لا يقع فيها طالب علم اقل من مبتديء .*





> *- مهاترات من نوعية الجدل البيزنطي لإظهار ذكاء مصطنع بهدف الإيهام بالإلتفاف حول المحاور المسلم*
> *
> - أخطاء تندرج تحت نوعية الجهل الشديد جداً للأسف كما سبقه زميلاه هولي بايبل والنكرة الآخر .
> 
> *


*ففي الكلام على البالتوك بوجة والآن بوجه آخر ! 

وبعد كل هذه الأطنان من المسبات يرتدي ثوب الحملان فيقول :

*


> *والحمد  لله صفحات منتدانا تشهد لنا ، فلم تصدر منا أية مسبة في حق يسوع ولا  الكنيسة ولا كتاب الكنيسة ولا اي رمز ديني نصراني قبل وبعد الحوار الذي تم  على البالتوك ، لأن ليس هذا منهجنا وليس طريقتنا*


*
امال كل اللي فوق ده اية ؟!

فحقاً إن لم تستحِ فأفعل ما شئت ...*


*يقول :
**




فأعترف ذلك المنافق بأن اخلاق ذلك النكرة قمة في السقوط بقوله




 Molka Molkan: فهو ليه اسلوب لسه ماتغيرش عن المسيحيين 

أنقر للتوسيع...





أنقر للتوسيع...



طبعا بغض النظر عن المعتاد وهو الشتم والسب ، فسنرد على ما ورد من سوء فهم ( معتاد ) لكلامنا ،،

ولننظر الى ما قلته بدون بتر :

*



> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: هاقول لك نقطة ممكن تكون ماتعرفهاش[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> *


*

*


> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: شمس ده دكتور [/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> *
> *


*


*


> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: وهو متنصر[/FONT]*[/FONT]
> 
> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: من حوالي عشر شهور او سنة ، مش فاكر[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*


*


> *[FONT=&quot]Molka Molkan**[FONT=&quot]: فهو ليه اسلوب لسه ماتغيرش عن المسيحيين[/FONT]*[/FONT]


*يعني بقول لك انه لسى تأثير الإسلام موجود فيه ! وعشان كدة بيكون كلامه حاد !! فاهم حاجة ؟!* *،  فما بالك بكونك مسلم متأسلم ؟* *يعني إن كان هو طن فأنتم أطنان !* *يعني عتاب ليك مش ليه !!*




> *واستمرت بعد هذا الشتائم وقلة الأدب ولم تحذف كلمة واحدة فيها إساءة كما وعد *


*هذا كذب علىّ ، فأين انا قلت انه سيحذف كلامه السابق او جزء منه !
صدقني لو عرفت سبب عدم قولي لهذا لتعجبت ! وسوف اخبرك به ! 
المسلم مصاب بحالة تسمى بـ " نظرية المؤامرة " فلو أنا اخطأت في كلمة او ما   شابه إملائياً او نحوياً او او او او واحببت ان اعدل على الموضوع لاعدلها   الى الصواب فستقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد لتقولوا أني ارجع في كلامي ( العلمي )   وتخترعون صور من عندياتكم وتلفقونها لي وتقولون على اني كتبتها ثم حذفتها  !  والدليل ان علامة التعديل ظاهرة في الموضوع ! فلهذا لا اعدل اي شيء قبل   انتهاء الحوار ولهذا لم اطلب منكم عدم التصوير بل قلت لكم :*

 *Molka Molkan: خلي اللي بينقل يحتفظ بالصور على الجهاز بتاعه*
*
* *Molka Molkan: عشان يبقى سهل الإقتباس وكمان عشان شكل الموضوع مايبوطش*
*
* *Molka Molkan: وطبعا يحتفظ بالموضوع متصور عشان لو في مشكلة في حاجة معينة يقدر يستشهد بالصور*




*فأنا   شرف البحث العلمي فوق كل اعتبار ولن اسمح لأحد أي كان ان يشكك في أخلاقي   البحثية فكلمتي لا اخونها ابداً ، وكما رأيتم ما حدث لكم نتيجة إتباعنا   العلمية والمنهجية الصحيحة !
*
​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*و أنت بقلبك للحقائق قد تحقق فيك قولك انت ايضا عندما قلت :*



> *- آية النفاق الرابعة وهي الفجور عند مقام الخصام ، والفجور كما قال الامام بن عبد البر رحمه الله :
> 
> أن يخرج عن الحق عمدا حتى يصير الحق باطلا  والباطل حقا ، وهذا مما يدعو إليه الكذب .*


*نستكمل :*



> * وبعد كدة هذا يطالبني أن أدخل زريبتهم " كالرجال " ..... وكأنه يعرف عن الرجال وصفاتهم اي شيء*


*بغض   النظر عن سوء الأدب ايضا سأعرفك انك مخطيء بكل محبة ، فأن طلبنا هذا كان   قبل هذه الجملة ! فياترى كنت تعرف انها ستكتب ؟! وهل دخلت ؟ وهل طلبت  ازالة  هذه الجمل وسوف تدخل بعدها ام كانت رفضك رفت لا علاقة له بالجمل ؟!*

*سألته سؤال وقلت له :*



> * بالطبع    انت عندك حق ووكلام زي الفل ، فلابد أنه عندما تحاور المسلم العادي أن    تحضر له أساسيات الحوار العلمي لفترة لا تقل عن 7 سنين حتى يحفظ أسماء    المراجع ويتعود على الرجوع اليها ، فمعك حق صديقي العزيز ، فالحوار معكم    فعلا صعب بل وصعب جداً ، أنظر الى العالم أين وصلوا بعلمهم وفكرهم وانظر    إليكم وقل لي : هل يجوز الأكل باليد اليسرى أم ان الشياطين ستأكل معنا ؟!*


*فأجابني :*



> * نهى الرسول عن الأكل باليسار ، الذي فيه أصلاً تشبه بالشيطان ، وكما ورد عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن الشيطان يأكل مع من يأكل بشماله .*


*


والسؤال أصلاً ، هل الشيطان يأكل أصلاً ؟ هل الشيطان جسد لكي يأكل ؟! وبعدما يأكل هل يفعل كالبشر !؟
والسؤال الأهم ، نصف البشر في كل العالم يأكلون في نفس الوقت بأيديهم   اليسرى ! فهل هذا يعني أن نفس عدد الشياطين يأكلون معهم ! ولماذا لا نشعر   بنقصان الأكل سواء إن كان الأكل باليمنى او باليسرى !

*


> * الموضوع يشهد فكم أوضحنا انكم مجرد جهلة شخص صريح صرح وآخر شلوش بيود .... الخ*


* 
صراحة صديقي ، هذا يسمى تدليس علني ، فالأول لم يقل انه جاهل بالعبرية ! بل  قال بالنحو العبري ! و أعتقد الفرق واضح ! والآخر لم يقل اصلاً ان شلوش  فيها يود ! بل سألك عن استخراجها مستنكرا وجود شكلها في الكلمة اصلاً فإن  كان يطلب منك أن تستخرجها له فكيف يكون يعتقد أن شلوش بها يود ! فإنه لو  اعتقد ذلك لكان عرف مكان اليود وما طلب منك استخراجها ! 

فهذا الخطأ هو منك أنت قدمت لك تصحيحه في صورة مؤدبة لافتاً إياك له !

*


> * وبالمناسبة فأنت لا تجيد صياغة الجمل*


*بل  أنت الذي لم تفهم كلامي كما أقصده فظننت شيء لم اقصده اصلا وبالتالي فتقول  أني لم اوفق في عرض صياغة لجملة ، فالجملة تحدد صياغتها بحسب ما يُقْصّد  منها ( اي مني انا ) وليس حسب فهمك انت لها ! وسوف ترى ..*
*

*


> *فالأستاذ والتلميذ مشتغلون بحقل واحد مع تفاوت الدرجات العلمية*


*مشكلتك  انك لا تعرفني ! ولا تعرف ان عقلي في المنطق يزن عقول المسلمين أجمعين (  بعد أزالة الشوائب ) فتتخيل انك بجملة كهذه سيكون لك منطق صحيح فيها تصحح  به كلامي ! وهذا محال !

واما للرد :

فالأستاذ والتلميذ ليس من الضرورة مشتغولن بحق واحد فالأستاذ معه العلم وقد  يكون التلميذ لا يملك اي ذرة من العلم كله وفي هذه الحالة يكون الأستاذ  مشتغل بمفرده في العلم ( قلة الأدب ) ...


*


> *فأنا استاذ في المساويء اي عالم كبير بها ، وأنت ايضا تلميذي في المساويء ، وبالتأكيد فأنت الأخر على علم بها *


*سأرد عليك في الإفتراضين ،،
الإفتراض الأول : أن كلامك صحيح ، فأقول لك ، هذا فعلا صحيح لاننا في  منتدانا يوجد قسم للإسلاميات وللحوار مع المسلمين وبالتالي فتمر علينا نفس  العينة الإسلامية ذات اللسان الطاهر البريء كما أثبتنا وبالتالي فقد تعودنا  على هذه الألفاظ مثل " ا ن ك ت ه ا " و " هـ ن " ومثل " بـ ـظـ ـر "  بالإضافة الى الأخلاق العامة كرضاعة الكبير وتحليل الكذب والقتل و غيرها من  الصفات الحميدة فمن جاور السعيد ايييه ؟!؟

الإفتراض الثاني : أن كلامك خاطيء ، فأقول لك كما قلت سابقاً أن الأستاذ في  المساويء لا يشترط أن يكون تلميذه على علم بها ! فمثلاً قبل أن تدرس في 1  ابتدائي ا ب ت ، ولا يكون هناك لك خلفية بمعرفتهم فهل ستكون على علم بها ؟ !  ، بالرغم من انك في المدرسة " بي بي كلاس " تقول الـ " أبلة " بتعليمك  الحروف ! وانت لم تكن تعلم !


فحاول ان تبتعد عن المناوشات العقلية والمنطقية فهذه لا جدال فيها !*
*
*


> * وهذه صورة جديدة من صور الكلام الفارغ الذي لا يغني ولا يسمن من جوع*


* 
بالرغم من نعتك لكلامي بالفارغ فأقول لك باركك المسيح ولكن كان يجب ان تثبت  فراغ كلامي بدلا ان تدعي ( كالعادة ) بغير دليل  ، فأنت من رقصت في الصفحة  واعلوت الصوت ان الأخ شمس الحق يدلس ولم يضع رابط القاموس لكي لا تنكشف  الاعيبه الجهنمية و قمت انت بوضع الصورة لنا واشرت الى الترجمة وعندما فندت  كل حرف في كلامك جئت لتقول أن كلامي فارغ ، فماذا اقدم لك اكثرم ن الرد  على كل كلمة لك ؟! ، إن تركنا كلامكم للرياح في منتدياتكم تضحكون به على  البسطاء تقولون اننا نعجز ولا نجد الرد و و و  وعندما نفند كل كلمة من  كلامكم تقولون كلام فارغ ولا تردوا ! فماذا نفعل لكم ؟!

*


> *فقد كانت الاشكالية او اثبات ان كلمة משא تعني وحي إلهي ، نبوة .... الخ *


*لم  ولن تكن هذه اشكالية ابداً ، إلا بسوء فهمكم للكلام ! فأنتم وضعتم كلما  على الستنتا لم ننطق به اصلاً وظللتم تؤتون بالأدلة على خطأ كلامنا ( الذي  لم نقله اصلاً ) وتخيلتم أننا قلناه وانتم في مرحلة الرد عليه !! وهذا كله  خطأ وعندما طالبناكم بإستخراج اننا قلنا ان " مسا لا تعني وحي " لم تردوا !  فماذا نفعل لكم !*




> *وهذا ما نفاه هؤلاء في بداية كلامهم*


*بعد إذن معاليك و فضلا ، تفضل استخرج لنا هذا النفي وطبعا تعرف ادوات النفي كويس ! سننتظر !*




> * نكرر كلام الاخت :*


*يا اخي لا تكرر كلاماً بل رُد رَد مباشر على سؤالي :*



> * المصيبة الأولى : أنك تتقول عليه وهو لم يقل هذا مطلقاً فهل تستطيع أن تقتبس لنا أين قال أن الكلمة لا يمكن أن تعني " وحي إلهي " ؟!!! *





> * فقد تم حصر معنى الكلمة في معنيين*


*
برضو ده ادعاء كاذب لا دليل عليه ! استخرج انه حصر المعنى هنا !
 بمعنى نفس الباقي !*



> *كان  يقوله ظناً  منه انه عن طريق التنازل قبل أن تطرق مطارق الحق أم رأسه ، فلا  يوجد شيء  اسمه عاوز تترجمها ، فعاوز هذه لا تقال الا على مصطبة .
> 
> فاللغة لا يفتي فيها بـ " عاوز ولا مش عاوز " وكان من المفترض به أن يضع المعني الثالث لها وهو الوحي والنبوة *


* 
طيب ما هى مصطبة فعلاً ! ، هو انت فاكر ان اللي عملتوه ده ينتمي لاحد أطراف  العلم ؟! ، ده يسمى اسكتش فقط ! حبة شتيمة وحبة خروج عن الموضوع وحبة  ابتكار تفاسير وحبة مغالطة وحبة هروب وفي الآخر تقول مش عارف اية !

دا انا عشان تعرف ان موضوعك ساقط منذ بدايته بفرض معاك كل اللي عايزه وايضاً كلامك بيطلع غلط ! في حاجة اكتر من كدا !؟

*


> *اولا حذف From H5375 لم اقصد به اي شيء*


*هذا هروب ، فأنا كان سؤالي هو :   لماذا ياترى لم يضعه ؟! ولم يكن سؤالي ما هو قصدك من الإخفاء ! فسؤالي  للمرة الثانية يا حضرة الباحث الأمين ، لماذا لم تضعها ؟ ، السؤال بـ " لماذا " !*




> *ولم التفت إليه أصلاً *


*
وتلتفت ليه اصلا ؟! وتلتفت لإيه اصلاً !؟ الجملة دي وسط المعجم بل في اوله فكيف تحذفها وتقول " لم تلتفت اليها " ؟!

أهذه هى الأمانة العلمية ؟!

*


> * فبماذا يفيدني اصل الكلمة إن عرفته أم لم أعرفه .*


*لا  لا لا ، لا تتخيل ان هذا الحوار لكي نصل الى ما سفيدك وما لن يفيدك فهذا  بعيد جدا عنك ، ولكن الذي يفيد المسلمين الباحثين عن الحق فعلاً ، فإننا  عندما وضعنا الأصل لم نجد كلمة " prophecy " مطلقاً ، وهى التي كنت تغني لها الأطلال !*




> *فأمامنا كلمة ينكر أحدهما معناها بطريقة غريبة*


*هذا في الأحلام ، فلم ينكر احد إلا وهمك فقط :bud:*



> *والذي قد تراجعوا عنه بعدما رؤوا ما تم تقديمه من أدلة *


*برضو  بيقول " تراجعوا " ! ما هو انت عشان تثبت اننا تراجعنا لازم تثبت موقفين  معكوسين ! واحد اننا قلنا ان الكلمة لا تعني وحي والآخ اننا قلنا انها تعني  وحي ! وصلت ؟*



> *وأقول لك أنك لو استطعت المشي على رأسك ما تستطيع تأليف صفحة واحدة منه*


*ولماذا  أؤلف انا وعندي ما يقرب من 60 مرجع لغوي عبري !! وكيف تقول أني أؤلف بعدما  قلت اني حتى لو انا المؤلف لن ارجع اليه !؟ ألا ترى انك تبعد عني ما انا  باعده اصلاً !؟؟*



> * فمن أنت أصلاً حتى تقبل أو ترفض اي مصدر لغوي ؟*


*أظن عرفت من انا من خلال البحث ! ولسة !*:ura1:





> *وتتبجح وترفض معجم لعالم ما تستطيع أن تصل لقيمة ظافر من أظافر قدمه علمياً
> *


*فعلا ، فلا يعقل أنه بعدما ان اكون انا الأعلى ان أكون أظفرا من أظافرة ! أفلا تعقلون ؟!*



> * فهذا هو كلامه عن معرفته بالعبرية*


*فعلا انا مش بتكلم عبري ! انت عايزني اكذب !؟ ولا انت فاكر ان اللي درس في معهد القوات المسلحة كورس بيبقى بيعرف عبري !!!؟*:bud:



> *ثم   بعد ذلك رده عبارة عن فاصل من التفاهات اسمو بنفسي عن الدخول فيها ، إلى   أن نصل إلى مرحلة النقل من القواميس لإثبات معنى oracle اي وحي كما اثبتنا   سابقا ، في حين ان زميله حصر معناها في*


*طبعا  هذا هروب صريح ، فبعدما أعتمد على القواميس وتم تفنيد كلامك بكلام أرقى  منه مستوى ولم تجد ما ترد به علينا لابد ان تقول هذا ! فهذا معتاد منكم !*



> *ومعنى ان يخرج اعلان الهي من رحم الجزيرة العربية*


*قبل  أن تقول لنا المعنى ، قل لنا من الذي قال أن من الجزيرة العربية سيخرج أصلا  وحي !؟ ألم اقل لك لا تحاول ان تمرر الكلام فأنا بالمرصاد لكلامك !؟ اثبتنا أن النبوة اصلا تاريخيية بحته وتم تحقيقها ! واستطيع ان اثبتها لك بأكثر من طريقة ! *



> *فلا تعليق*


*لا تعليق ليه بس يا عمنا ؟!
 نكرر الكلام عشان الواحد يتنور برضو بالعلم الشديد :
*


> *لا  بأة ، دا كل  الموضوع كوم والجملة دي كوم تاني ، انا لازم افهمها ، انت  بتقول انه جاهل  بمصطلحات دينه وبعدها قلت انه الجاهل ده بمصطلحات دينه قال  ان معنى كلمة  اوراكل هو الإعلان الإلهي ، يبقى المفروض انه طالما قال كلمة  وانت وصفته  بيها أنه جاهل فالمنطقي أنه كلامه غلط ( طالما جاهل ) فإذاي بقى  بالكلام  الغلط ده تقول " وهذا كفيل بهدم الموضوع " ، مش فاهم ، ،، بص سيبك  من  الموضوع كله واشرح لي الجملة دي كدة واسترسل زي ما تحب وفهمها لي !
> 
> ولا انت تقصد أنه جاهل وعشان كدة قال حاجة صح من غير ما يقصد و انهت   الموضوع ؟!!! اصل لو كدة هايكون في مصيبة تاني في السكة !! برغم ان المعنى   الأخير مستبعد لأنك ربط جهله بالمصطلحات !!                      *





> * الفكرة لا تكمن في هل نستطيع اثباتها سواء من خلال هذا الاب الذي استشهدنا به ام غيره*


*يعني معترف انك على خطأ واننا كلامنا صح بشأن مصادرك !!؟*



> * بل المقصد هو بيان شيء ، وهو العزو الي مصدر ولو كان الامر تافه كما رأينا*


*وهذا الأمر التافة ( كما تقول ) اثبت بطلان كلامك وبطلان استشهادك بالمرجع !*



> * وأننا لا نأتي بأشياء من عندياتنا ونحن في مقام مناقشتكم في كتابكم وعقيدتكم*


*هو اية اصلا اللي مش بتجيبوه من عندياتكم ؟!*

*انت نسيت موضوع " الرشم بالميرون " اللي جايب فيه فيديو عن الرشم للأطفال والموقع كذلك وتقول لي عن النساء !!*



> * هذا الكلام تقرأه أن وزملائك النصارى في منتداكم وتذاكروه جيداً*


*النصارى مش موجودين خلاص !  بس برضو ماعلقتش على كلام مصدر استشهادك ! يا ترى ليه ؟!*



> * فعلا كوميدية*


*فعلا ، فكوميدية أن لا تعرف ان الإختصار " NIV " هو إختصار للترجمة العالمية الحديثة New International Version!!*



> *فاخبرك  اني كنت ،  ولازلت مغرما بها هي وقصص المغامرون ال 13 والاسكتشات المرسومة  لسفر  الرؤيا الخاص بالأطفال و أجواء الفانتازيا المشوقة
> *


*يبقى كدة عندنا اتنين ، انت والتاعب استاذك ...اللي ردينا عليه وهو لا يرد علينا !*



> *وجدير بالذكر ان اشير بان اتشرف باستاذية التاعب لي ، فهو استشهد بمجلة ميكي لانه كان يتحدث عن الكتاب المقدس كما هو ظاهر*


*فعلا فهذه هى مراجعكم ! مجلة ميكي !*.




* نقطة  أخيرة أحب أن أوضحها ، عندما تحاول الرد على مسيحي ولا تضع في قرارة  نفسك  وتكون صادق أنك ستخرج من الحوار - إن اعتبرته مباراة - بأي فوز فأنت   مخطيء منذ تلك اللحظة حتى وإن لم تكون قد دخلته بعد ، فلابد أن تضع في   قرارة نفسك ومن ثوابتك أن الحوار معنا لا يوجد له نتيجة إلا أن كلامنا هو   الصحيح وكلامك هو الخاطيء ، فإن اعتقدت بذلك فلا حرج عليك وإن توانيت عن   جعل هذا الكلام بعيد عن العقيدة التي في قرارة نفسك فأنت مخطيء وستخسر ،   فالمراجع عندنا كل يوم تزيد بعدد كبير جداً وفي كل المجالات ولذا ، فكان   يجب عليك أن تشكر المسيح ليل نهار عندما كتبت موضوعك الأول ولم يرد عليك   أحد ، لانه أخذ وقت اكثر من الوقت المعطى له كباقي بغير رد ! وعندما رد   عليه الدكتور الكبير هولي بايبل أسأت الأدب إليه في صورة تكبر و إستعلاء   وهذا لا يجوز أن تفعله مع مسيحي فالحوار مع المسيحيين له نتيجة واحدة   بالنسبة لنا وهى : 

**
سفر التثنية 28: 7
* *
**يَجْعَلُ الرَّبُّ أَعْدَاءَكَ الْقَائِمِينَ عَلَيْكَ مُنْهَزِمِينَ أَمَامَكَ. فِي طَرِيق وَاحِدَةٍ يَخْرُجُونَ عَلَيْكَ، وَفِي سَبْعِ طُرُق يَهْرُبُونَ أَمَامَكَ.*





*وفي النهاية أذكر الجميع بالمصدر الأول والأخير لهذا الموضوع وهو :


إنجيل لوقا 21: 15
**
**لأَنِّي أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ فَمًا وَحِكْمَةً لاَ يَقْدِرُ جَمِيعُ مُعَانِدِيكُمْ أَنْ يُقَاوِمُوهَا أَوْ يُنَاقِضُوهَا.*













*و المجد كل المجد لملك المجد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح

**

*
*
*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (24 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

بغلق ليكون مرجعا و للإضافة والتحديث ، لمناقشى البحث نرجو كتابة المشاركى في الموضوع التالي : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=159585


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

عدنا  من جديد  مع ردودنا على التعليقات .. ولكم الآن مفاجأة ، الموضوع انتهى  تماماً وقد  فقد الأخ المحترم أعصابه وظل يسب ويلعن ( كما اوردنا وسنورد  سبابه لنا ونحن  مباركينه ) خارجا عن الموضوع تماماً و يتلخص رده الذي سنرد  عليه الآن في  الآتي :

1. السب والشتم ( كالمعتاد ).

2. الكذب علىّ و إختراع اقاويل لم انطق بها بل والرد عليه !

3. الخروج التام عن الموضوع والذهاب الى اشياء اخرى ليكثر من عدد الكلمات في رده ليكون له قيمة.

4. " رمتني بداءها وانسلت " ، اتباع هذا القول ،   كمبدأ عام لاحظته طوال حواري معه ولم اكن اريد ان اصفه به الى عندما  أتأكد  كعادتي في التحقيق.

5. عدم تقديم اي نقد لردودنا ، اي اقتباس ما قلناه وكتابة اي كلام لا علاقة له وبا بالإقتباس ولا بالموضوع في بعض الأحيان.

6. اعادة تكرار نفس الكلام مرة أخرى.



كل هذا و أكثر سنكون معه الآن فتابعونا بارككم المسيح له كل مجد من الآن الى الأبد.


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

يبدأ مقالة بالطبع بالسباب مستفتحاً ، ويدخل في اول نقطة ألا وهى " ماذا تقول مخطوطات قمران " وهذا جزء قلنا عنه :




> *     1.      [FONT=&quot]سنفترض   ما قاله الأخ المسلم ونُسَلِّمُ     بهِ الى نهاية الجزء الأول ، أي   سنعترف جميعا مؤقتاً أن مخطوطات قمران     تقول " ثلاث " ولا وجود فيها   لكلمة " سنة " ، وعليه لن نناقش المخطوطة     نفسها الا في النهاية ..*


وكان هذا للأسباب الآتية :


1. ان سواء كانت قمران تقول بـ " سنة " او " ثلاث سنين " فلا مشكلة نقدية في ان الصحيح هو " سنة "، كما اثبتنا.

2. أن سواء كانت القرآءة الصحيحة " سنة " او " ثلاث سنين " فلا يوجد نبوة لرسول الإسلام ايضاً ، كما اثبتنا أيضاً.

3. ان الموضوع كله ليس عن مناقشة مخطوطة بل عن مناقشة ادعاء كاذب عن " نبي   من بلاد العرب " وتم تفنيده تماماً ولم نجد ردا عليه وهو الموضوع الأساسي !   فهل نساه زميلنا وسط زمرة السباب واللعن الذي يسري من يديه الى منتداه ؟!



فلا اعلم ، لماذا اعاد زميلنا الكلام عن هذا الجزء مرة أخرى برغم انه - من   المفترض - قرأ كلامنا أننا سنعود اليه في النهاية !؟ هل ليضيف بعض السباب ؟   هل ليضيف بعض الكلمات والأسطر الى ردوده لكي ينخدع البسطاء ؟ هل لأنه هذا   آخر امل له في بعدما تم تحطيم ادعاء النبوة بالكامل ؟! سنعرف ربما فيما  بعد  ..




بعد ذلك يدخل في خليط من الكذب + التلفيق + التخلي عن كلامه السابق بل ونسبه لي !


كان زميلنا قد قال :



> *[FONT=&quot]وماذا قوله في قراءة مخطوط 1QIsa [FONT=&quot] التي ترجع للقرن الثاني قبل الميلاد والتي نسفت تلفيق وإلصاق تلك النبوة لسرجون ؟*





>


وقال ايضاً :



> *[FONT=&quot]ففي حالتنا هذا عندما يضع المخطوط 1QIsa[FONT=&quot]  امام اي نص ماسوري آخر فلا صوت يعلو فوق صوت نص قمران ، وهنا في تلك  الحالة نستطيع أن نقول مخطوط قديم ، ومخطوط حديث .... وبالطبع القراءة  الاقدم هي الاصح .*[/FONT] [/FONT]


هل   تروه هنا تكلم عن اي شيء آخر سوى " القدم " هل تروه تكلم عن نوع النص  ومتى  كتب و لغته وتوزيعه ودوافه و  و و و ؟ هل ترون يا اخوة اي عامل مذكور  هنا  ؟! من يرى فليخبرني اين هو !

المهم ، وعندها علقت انا وقلت :




> *بالطبع     الجملة الأخيرة تعرفنا بمدى علم هذا الزميل بعلم النقد كافة وبالنقد     الأدنى خاصة فهناك أسباب كثيرة لكي نقول أن القراءة هذه هى الصحيحة ام هى     الخاطئة فعامل القدم ليس هو العامل الوحيد ، وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول   عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها  لا   تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل  القدم  قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما  الباقي بعد  هذا ؟*


اي   انني قلت ان هناك اكثر من عامل وليس عامل واحد لمعرفة اي من القراءتين هى   الأصح وهذا لا يخالف فيه احداً ، وبعدها عندما وافقته - جدلا - على ما  يرمي  إليه ، فقلت أنه حتى لو اخذنا عامل القدم فقط فقط ، فلن يكون في  صالحه  ايضاً لوجود السبعينيّة التي أكدت النص الماسوري كما الكل ، فهنا  انا تكلمت  عن عامل واحد فقط ، فعاد هو ليرجع ويتكلم في عامل اخر بعيد عن  القدم وهو "  ما هو نوع النص ؟ " هل هو عبري ام يوناني ام لاتيني ام ماذا ؟  وهذا ما كنت  اتكلم فيه اصلاً ان هناك أكــــثــــر  من عامل  لتحديد قراءة ما فوجدته لا يعرف إلا واحد ويعض عليه بالنواجز  فقلت ، حسنا ،  نأخذ ما لديه من علم ونوافقه عليه ونثبت ان هذا العامل فقط "  القِدم "  بدون النظر الى اي عامل اخر يرفض كلامك ايضاً فعاد في لعبة " دوخيني يا لمونة   " ليتكلم عن نوع النص كلغة ! فماذا افعل له !؟ اوافقه على كل ما يقول   جدلاً وبعدها يتراجع عن كلامه بالوصول الى كلامي ! وفي كل المرات لا يوجد   لديه دليل واحد لصدق نبوة نبيه ! فماذا افعل له !، فماذا كان رده ؟! انظروا   معي :



> *وبعد هذا الكلام   أؤكد لكم ان هذا الشخص لم يعرف في يوم من الايام  طريقاً لمرجع واحد فقط في   النقد النصي للعهد القديم ، فما قلناه من حيث  القراءة الأقدم يحسب لنا   ورأينا فيه الصواب ، وأن ما قاله هو الخطأ وجهل  كبير بأبسط قواعد النقد   النصي للعهد القديم وأولياته .*


اللي هو اية   بالظبت ؟ ان هناك اكثر من عامل لتحديد ما هى القرآة الصحيحة !! ده اللي غلط   واللي انت قلته صح اللي هو " الأقدم هو الأصح " بدون اي عوامل أخرى !! ،   عجبي ! بالنسبة الى اني لااعرف طريقا لمرجع واحدا في النق النصي للهد   القديم فسنرى من الذي لا يعرف طريق !




يسأل صديقنا سؤال ظريف ويقول :

[/FONT]





> *فكيف مبدئياً يقارن بين نص مكتوب في لغته الأصلية وبين ترجمة قد أخذت عن  مصدر غير موجود بين أيدينا تم ترجمته إلى لغة ثانية*


هذا   هو السؤال الذي أوجه لك ! كيف تقارن في عامل واحد فقط وتشطب على كل   العوامل الأخرى ! ومنها اللغة نفسها ! فأنت قلت وتكلمت وكتبت وصِحتَ بعامل   واحد فقط وهو " القدم " و غضضت الطرف عن كل العوامل الأخرى بغير علم !   فرددنا عليك فيه فقط بدون النظر الى العوامل الأخرى ، فلم ترد علينا إلا   بما نصحناك به ! ألا وهو أن هناك أكثر من عامل وليس العامل الوحيد الذي   تعرفه وهو " القدم " ولذلك قلت لك :




> *وكما اثبتنا في ردنا الأول   عدة   اسباب ، ولا يوجد سبب واحد على الأقل لتفضيل تلك القراءة رغم انها  لا   تؤثر  في الموضوع بشأن النبوة المزعومة على الإطلاق ... حتى عامل  القدم  قد  تغلبت  عليه تماماً القراءة اليونانية السبعينيية ... فما  الباقي بعد  هذا ؟*


فإقرأ ولا تقل ما أنا بقاريء عزيزي ، وفضلاً أستسمحك أن تبذل مجهوداً مضاعفاً و أن تقرأ بفهم ..

وبهذا اعزائي القُراء يتبين لنا ان   الزميل لديه انفصام في الشخصية ، فتارة يفضل عامل واحد على كل العوامل   ويخرج لنا برأي عجيب وهو أنه لا يوجد سوى هذا العامل للتفضيل ، وعندما نرد   عليه يخرج علينا بأعجب منه ويقول أنه يوجد اكثر من عامل ، وكأننا لم نكتب   هذا الكلام قبل ان يعرفه ! فماذا نفعل له !؟

فهل أشرح لك كيف تجرى العملية النصية التحليلية بأدلتها الداخلية والخارجية   أم أرشدك الى الصفحة في الكتاب الذي معك ؟! عموماً لن اثقل عليك وسوف   اجعلك تقرأ بنفسك ، اذهب لنفس الكتاب ولكن صفحة 125 ، هاتلاقيه شارح الأدلة   الداخلية والخارجية وكيفية معرفة ثقل الدليل في قراءة ما ! و اغششك حاجة ،   ستجد اسفله مباشرة اربعة عوامل فقط بشكل مُبسط جداً عن كيفية اختيار   القراءة. ولو اردت التوسع اخبرني لأعطيك اسماء مراجع !

يكمل :




> * فكيف يأتي زميلنا بكل هذا التبجح والتمرد والتبرأ من كل منطق علمي ويدعي هذا الإدعاء ؟*


اللي   هو اية سيادتك ؟ ان هناك اكثر من عامل ؟! لا اعتقد اني سأضطر للنزول لهذا   المستوى التعليمي فأن كنت معلماً فلست معلماً للأطفال عزيزي ، إقرأ اي  كتاب  للنقد النصي سواء للعهد القديم او الجديد و اخبرني كم عامل ستجده فيه  !


ملحوظة : الكلام اللي قلته انت ده :




> *اعلم انه يوجد ما يسمى بـ  المصادر الأولية ، والمصادر الثانوينة لنقد لنصوص العهد القديم ، قسمت هذه المصادر طبقاً للغة الشاهد .
> فالمعنى بالمصادر الأولية هي النصوص والمخطوطات المكتوبة باللغة العبرية ،    ثم تأتي بعد لك المصادر الثانوية وهي التي كتبت في باقي اللغات ومنها    الترجمة السبعينية .*



مش دقيق ، لان ده التفصيل الثاني وليس الأول ، فالمصادر هى كالتالي :


1. النص المستلم

2. المصادر الأخرى ، وهى تنقسم الى :

          ا : المصادر الأولية 
        ب : المصادر الثانوية 

فلو رجعت لنفس الكتاب صفحة 121 ستجد وجنر ذكر " Examining the Masoretic Tradition  " وبعدها في صفحة  ذكر " Examining Other Sources  " فهل لم تلحظ كلمة " Other " ؟!


فأعد قرأة الكتاب فربما يفيدك !




ننتقل الى كوميدا أخرى ، انظروا ماذا قال :

ملحوظة مهمة : هناك كلاما بين النص العربي والصورة لم اضعه لانه ليس بهذا الترتيب في الكتاب وايضا لانه يتكلم عن " جودة الشاهد " ، اقول لهذا لكي لا يأتي ذكي ويقول أني ادلس !!! وعجبي ..​


> * ثم   انه يوجد هناك قاعدة هامة جدا تسمى بجودة الشاهد ، والمعنى بها هي ترتيب    اعتبار الشاهد ، وتظهر هكذا بها التصميم كما بينه العالم  ويجنر*​*
> 
> 
> *




بالله عليكم بالله عليكم ، انظروا الى الصورة بالترتيب ! ، ماذا تقرأون في اول الترتيب ؟
تقرأون " ﻿MT (compare various ﻿mt﻿ witnesses) " أليس كذلك ؟ هل تعرفون ما   هو الرمز " MT "?  انه الماسوريتك تكست ، اي النص الذي يعترض عليه زميلنا   الفاضل لأنه يقول " سنة " !! فلا اعرف هل زميلنا يريد أن يؤكده أم ينفيه  أم  ماذا بالضبط !؟ فالشخص منا احتار ! ، عندما تكلم هو وليس انا عن القدم  فقط  ، كانت السبعينية هى الأعلى ، وعندما تكلم عن النص الأجود فقط ، كانت   الماسوري هو الأعلى ! فلا اعرف في المرة القادمة سيتكلم عن التوار في   القرآن ام ماذا !

سنرى ! فيبدو ان زميلنا قد نسى انه يريد ان يثبت ان كلمة " سنة " صحيحة ، فراح يؤكدها ! وعجبي على مهاجم يؤكد ما يهاجمه ! عجبي !

انظروا الى الترتيب مرة اخرى :







فأعدوا له ان يقرأ ما يكتب ثم أن يقرأ ما نكتب ثم أن يفهم كليهما !



المهم ، يعود ليعاود هوايته المفضلة وهى السب ويقول :



> * فكما هو ظاهر جاءت   الترجمة السبعينة بعد مخطوطات قمران بمرتبتين كاملتين ، فكيف تجرأ هذا   المخرف ووضع تلك السبعينية نداً لنص قمران ؟*


وانا لن اسبه بالطبع بل سأوجه له نفس السؤال مع تغير بسيط :

* فكما هو ظاهر جاءت الترجمة السبعينة بعد مخطوطات قمران بمرتبتين كاملتين والتي جاءت بعد النص الماسوري بمرتبة كاملة:t33: ، فكيف تجرأ هذا الأستاذ ووضع تلك القمرانية نداً لنص الماسويتك ؟*:spor22:



> *ثم انه اذا كانت السبعنية مقدمة على نصوص قمران كما يدعي ذلك المخرف*


اعلم   انك تشعر بالحرج لأن ولا دليل واحد اتيت به صحيح ، اعذرني فأنا لا اشفق  في  الحوار العلمي بكل أدب ، ولكن السؤال ، من الذي قال أن السبعينيية  مقدمة  على نص قمران ؟ ، انت من قلت بعامل القدم فقط ولم تتكلم في غيره  ولذا فلو  فعلنا عاملالقدم وحده فقط فقط فقط فلا يوجد لك موضوع اصلاً كما  قلنا ،لان  السبعيينية هى الأقدم وكذلك لا يوجد بها " وحي " ولا يوجد بها "  بلاد العرب  " فلا يوجد نبوة لرسولك في كتابنا ، ودمتم بود.:yaka:





> *ولذلك فعند وضع ترتيب الشواهد كما ينبغي علمياً للنص الموجود في نقاشنا ، وحسب الشواهد المتوفرة :
> النص المسوري ، نص قمران ، الترجمة السبعينية ومعها نسخ اكيلا وسيماخوس و ثيؤدون ، ثم ترجوم يوناثان .*


شكرا عزيزي ، انتهى الموضوع ، ولكن هل هذه فقط التي امامك في الترتيب !!؟



> *ولا شك باعتبار   الاقدمية هنا ياتي الترتيب هكذا : قمران – ترجوم يوناثان –  النص الماسوري   ولا تقارن معهم السبعينية على اعتبار انها ترجمة وليست نص  مكتوب في لغته   الاصلية اي كشاهد ثانوي كما سماه العلماء ، ولا شك أن عامل  الأقدمية يصب   في مخالفة النص الماسوري .*


رجعنا تاني لنفس التلبيس ! 
هو مش انت قلت " *ولا شك باعتبار الاقدمية هنا * " يبقى ليه بتتكلم في غير الأقدمية ؟! امرك عجيب ! عايز قراءة تفصيل !! 

لو اقدمية فقط : القراءة هى " سنة "
لو جودة فقط : القراءة هى " سنة "
لو انتشار فقط : القراءة هى سنة "
لو اي عامل لوحده او كلهم مجتمعين سواء دول او غيرهم فالقراءة هى " سنة " ،   اعذرني ، موضوعك أوهن من خيوط العنكبوت ! اقرأ القرآن واتعلم منه ... فعامل الأقدمية بفعل السبعينية يصب كما الكل في صالح الماسوري ! كما اثبتنا..

الغريب انه يتكلم عن الترجوم والترجوم   آرامي !!! وايضا هو ليس نسخة كوبي بيست ! بل يميل الى الزيادة والتفسير !   بل والأعجب انه لم يذكر اصلا كلمة " ثلاث " !! فعجبي ! ماذا يقول هذا  الشاب  اليافع ؟!




> * ووضحنا في الجزء   النقدي الذي كتبناه في الرد على هولي بايبل في موضوعنا  الاساسي ترجيح   القراءة الافضل والاصح لذلك النص ، وهي قراءة نص قمران بعد  تحليله ووضع   شاهده المباشر واعني به ترجوم يوناثان .*


وبعدها   قد رددنا عليك وفندنا كلامك واثبتنا العجز التام فيه ورددنا عليه ولم ترد  !  فهل ستظل تقول انك رددت رددت رددت ! طيب ما احنا ردينا على ردك كله !  اية  الجديد !؟ بل الغريب ان الترجوم لا يحتوى على كلمة " ثلاث " كما في قمران !!!!



> * وهما بلا ادنى شك   اقدم من النص الماسوري بمراحل ، إذا ان نص قمران يعود لما  قبل الميلاد ،   بينما يعود تدوين ترجوم يوناثان للقرن الخامس الميلادي   ،  فهما  القراءتان  الاقدم ، علاوة على تعضيد بعضهم البعض ، ولا شك انهم الاصح .*


وتعود   الترجمة السبعينية الى قبلهما بكثير !! فلا تذكر ربع الحقيقة وتنسى ثلاثة   ارباعها ! وايضا الترجوم لم يذكر كلمة " ثلاث " فهو غير موافق لقمران !! 





> *علاوة على ذلك فقد   ثبت فساد النص السبعيني الي جاء خالياً من مطلع البشارة  القائل مسا بعراف   او وحي في ارض العرب بحسب ترجمة النص العبري*


*هذا تدليس صريح ! والدافع خلفه ان النص السبعيني يطيح بكل الآمال للنبوة الزعومة فكيف تقول " خالياً من مطلع البشارة   " ولا تقول أنه مضاف فيما بعد ، إذ ان اقدم شاهد بين يديك بحسب العامل   التاريخي فقط هو السبعينيية ! اعذرني يا عزيزي ، كل ما تفعله مكشوف وسهل   ايضاحه للكل ! فأنت تقول " خالياً من مطلع البشارة " وعليك اولا ان تثبت وجود البشارة قبل النص السبعيني ! فكما قلت انت بالخطأ " الأقدم هو الأصح " !! فشكرا لتدمير شبهتك بنفسك ...*




> *والنص السبعيني كما قلنا هنا نص فاسد*


*قل   ما تقول يا عزيزي فينبغي ان تثبت ان هنا - اكرر - ، و - اكرر - هنا كان   فاسداً ،، ابقى روح هاتلي مراجع بتتكلم عن السبعينيية ككل وماتجبش عن النص   ده بالتحديد !! عشان انا عارف طريقتك !*


*Pride   of place among the non-Semitic ancient versions of the Old Testament   must be granted to the Septuagint and to its many revisions and   recensions.﻿37 There are four reasons for this special importance. First, the Septuagint was initially translated in the third to second centuries B.C. It thus represents the earliest of the translations of the Old Testament. Second,**the Septuagint is well attested by large numbers of ancient manu s c r i p t s* *, several of which are very old. Third, the Septuagint contains the entire text of the Old Testament.   What was partial in the case of both the Samaritan Pentateuch and the   official Targums is complete in the case of the Septuagint.﻿38 **And    finally, the Septuagint is important for textual criticism of the Old    Testament because it reflects more important variants than all other    textual witnesses combined*.  *
*




*Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament textual criticism : A practical introduction (72). Grand Rapids, Mich.: Baker Books.


**ابقى ركز في الجملة الأخيرة دي وادعي لي ..*​

​ 


> *ونحن نستطيع ان نوافقه على  ما قاله اذا اعلنا اننا قد تخلينا عن كل ذرة علم وكل ما كتب من قواعد في  النقد النصي للعهد القديم*


*لا   تستطيع ان تثبت أني اخالف اي قاعدة في النقد النصي عزيزي فأمامك الكثير   لتتعلم قراءة اسماء المراجع وليس فيها .. وان شئت فحاول ان تفعل ...*



> *فاذا كان ذلك كذلك   فانا اوافقك على ان ما  كتبته هو كوميدي وعجيب ومضحك مبكي ، اذ ان الترجمة   السبعينية قد نسفت  موضوعي من اساسه اذ انها لم تذكر الشق الاول " وحي في   بلاد العرب " او "  نبوة " في بلاد العرب بحسب ترجمة النص العبري .*


*شكراً لإعترافك ..*



> * اما انه ان تم   المناقشة وتناول الامر من باب المناولة العلمية المبنية على  دراسة وليس من   خلال كلام المصاطب وما يكتب في منتديات النصارى ، فالحق اقول  لكم انه   بحسب معايير وقواعد النقد النصي للعهد القديم ، فإن قراءة " وحي  في بلا   العرب " او ما جاء نصه عبرياً مسا بعراف لهي قراءة ثابتة ثبوت  الحديد .*


اشعر بحالتك صديقي صدقني ، ولكن هذا ما عليك اثباته وليس كتابته ! واطلاقه في الهواء ! فهذا هو كلام المساطب حقاً ..


واقول لك ، لماذا لا تحاول ان تتناول من الجانب العلمي !؟




> *فشواهدها المذكورة :
> مخطوط قمران لسفر اشعياء .
> 
> النص الماسوري
> ...





كل هذا بحسب خطاك انت وتحديد الأقديمة فقط ، لا قيمه له !! لان السبعينيية أقدم منهم جميعاً ، فإبحث عن مخرج من هذه الورطة !
التي أوقعت نفسك فيها بقولك أن الأقدم هو الأصح بدون النظر الى اي شيء آخر !  

 

 انظروا إلى الكلمات غير الموزونة :



> * مقابل الترجمة السبعينية فقط ، وهذا ما يجعل نصها يستحق لقب النص الفاسد عن جدارة واستحقاق .*




لقد قلت " هذا " فهل لو سألتك وقلت لك " هل بحسب ما عرضته فقط و أشرت له بـ " هذا " يجعل نص السبعينيية فاسداً ؟ سأنتظر الإجابة لنكمل الدرس ..





> * فهل يوجد بعد لك   شخص على علم ، ولنتنازل عن كلمة عن علم ، ونقول شخص ذي عقل  يردد هذا السفه   المنسوب للعلم كما هو موجود بين صفحات منتديات النصارى  ويوافق عليه ؟*


بالفعل   ، أنتم ، فكلامك الموجود في منتديات المسيحيين - وليس النصارى - قد  نقلناه  منكم أنتم لنرد عليه ، وانتم من قلتم بهذا فلا تتراجعوا الا  بالإعتذار ،  فمن الذي قال أن الأقدم هو الأصح وسكت !؟ اعلم أن السبعينيية  قد نسفت كل  موضوعك من جذور جذور موضوعك ولذلك أن ثأئر عليها وتريد أن  تبعدها ولكن على  من ؟!




> *فلست أعلم كيف تجرأ هذا الشخص على  ان يقول لنا خطأ أو صح*


ولما اتجرأ وهذا هو الطبيعي ! ثم ما علاقة الجرأة أصلا بتصحيحي لكم ؟! 
أنت مخطيء فلا بد أن اعلمك ما اخطأت فيه كيف يكون صواباً...




> * فهو ليس اهل لذلك*



فعلا انا لست اهلا لذلك لاني انا اهل ذلك ! وهذا اثبتناه من خلال كلامك نفسه وليس اخر حين قلت " الأقدم هو الأصح " وسكت !



> *ولا كنيسته المصرية جمعاء*


وليه كنيستي المصرية جمعاء إذا كان اصغر واحد فيها عامل فيكم كل العمايل دي !؟ لابد أن ترتقي بمستواك حتى تتجاوز أصغر من في كنيستي حتى تتمكن من اللحاق بثاني اصغر من في كنيستي فلا تيأس ..




> *التي  لم تؤلف سطراً واحداً في نقد نصوص العهد القديم !!!*


:new6::new6::new6::new6:

هو اليومين دول اللي يصحح لك لازم تكون   كنيسته عاملة كتب في النقد الأدنى للعهد القديم !؟ هاهاهاهاهاها ! دا على   اساس انك في الجامع مألفين كتب عن النقد النصي في العهد القديم وبالتالي   فأنت بتحاول تصحح كلامنا !؟ اما مسلم عجيب صحيح ! اية علاقة ان كنيستي لم   تؤلف كتب في نقد نصوص العهد القديم بأني اصحح لك خطأك !! هو مافيش كتب   بقرأها الا اللي عملاها كنيستي !؟ هاهاهاها:mus13: دا الموضوع باين عليه عامل تأثيرات خطيرة جداً عليك !





> *
> فنحن اعلم وادرى بما نكتب *



انتم ادرى من انفسكم ولكن لستم ادرى من اقل مسيحي مدافع ! فنحن ادرى بما   تلبسون الحق في كتاباتكم الهشة والتي الآن نناقش احداها ، موضوع بالكامل لا   يوجد فيه ولا دليل واحد يؤيد نبوة نبيك في كتابنا ! ومع ذلك تكابر على مع   الأكابر !

بس احنا مالنا بما تكتبون !؟





قد علمنا أني عندما خطأته كان على ذكر سبب واحد فقط وترك باقي الأسباب   لتحديد أصولية قراءة معينة ، فكان الغرض من هذا التصحيح أن يدخل كل العوامل   و يفعل الأدوات لكي يستطيع ان يدرس موثوقة الكلمة ، ولكن أنظروا ماذا قال  :




> *وما كتبته نقلته عمدا  من كلام عبد المسيح بسيط في كتابه " الكتاب المقدس يتحدى نقاده " ص 73 : *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



حقيقي إن لم تستحِ فأفعل ما شئت ! ، لن اصفك بالمدلس في هذه المرة ، بل   سأجعل كل من قرأ هذه الجزئية يصفك هو ،، بداية ، هل تعرفون لماذا اقتبس   النص بهذه الصورة ؟! ، الإجابة هى لأن القمص عبد المسيح بسيط قد ذكر بالفعل   بعض عوامل النقد الأدنى والتي عليها جميعاً يقوم نقد النصوص للتأكد من كل   حرف فيها ، فالقمص عبد المسيح قد ذكر اكثر من سبب وهو الأمر الذي لطالما   ارشناه لإتباعه لكي يكون من طلبة العلم في هذا المجال إلا أنه ابى ان يفعل   كل العوامل وراح يهلل لعامل واحد ( قد تم اثبات خطأه ايضا فيه ) دون  النظر  الى بقية العوامل ، فتعالوا لنرى هل استخدم القمص عبد المسيح بسيط  عامل  واحد أم أكثر من عامل :


*رابعا:   مقارنة المخطوطات المختلفة والوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة  للقراءات   المتنوعة: قام  العلماء - علماء النقد النصي العلمي - بعمل مقارنات دقيقه   لمخطوطات  العهد  الجديد، خاصة المتأخرة منها، وحصروا الأجزاء الخالية   تماما (بنسبة 100%)  من  القراءات المتنوعة ووجد أنها تمثل 8/7 كما حصروا   الأجزاء التي يوجد لها  قراءات  متنوعة أولا، ثم قاموا بدراسة هذه الأجزاء   التي لها قراءات متنوعة  دراسة علمية  دقيقة وقابلوها معا وعملوا لها   مقارنات حتى توصلوا لعدة  نتائج هامة وحاسمة، وهي:  
أ - المخطوطة الأقدم هي الأصح والأدق. 
ب - أن هذه القراءات، برغم كثرة عددها لا قيمة لها لأنها أخطاء إملائية.  
ج - كما إنها لا تؤثر على العقيدة بأي حال من الأحوال.
د - وقد وضعوا لها قواعد دقيقة توصلوا من خلالها إلى القراءات الصحيحة  بكل دقة وأمانة.
1  - " كلما كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح   "، بينا في (ثانيا) كيف  توصل  العلماء لهذه القاعدة، وكيف انه يوجد لدينا   45 مخطوطة ترجع للقرنين، الثاني   والثالث، وهي تحتوى على معظم العهد   الجديد إلى جانب مخطوطات بداية القرن  الرابع  التي تضم كل العهد الجديد،   والذي يجمع العلماء على أنها تضم النص  الأصلي بكل دقة  (انظر ثانيا).
2  - وبرغم أن الغالبية   العظمى من القراءات  المتنوعة توجد في المخطوطات  المتأخرة، وأنة يوجد   لدينا المخطوطات الأقدم والتي تمثل  النص الأصلي، ألا  أن العلماء لم   يهملوا هذه القراءات بل درسوها وأحصوا أعدادها  وقيموا  قيمتها ووجدوا أن   معظمها هي مجرد أخطاء إملائية في الهجاء والنحو وما شابة   ذلك إلى جانب أن   القراءة الواحدة التي تتكرر في أكثر من مخطوطة، لا تحسب  كقراءة  واحدة  بل  تحسب بعدد المخطوطات التي وجدت فيها وعلى سبيل المثال،  فقد جاء في متى  7:   1و8 " وأبيا ولد أسا. وأسا ولد يهوشافاط "، وقد جاء  الاسم " أسا "  كما  هو في 35  مخطوطة، بينما في 23 محطوطة (أساف) بإضافة حرف  (ف) الذي  وقع فيه  أحد النساخ سهوا،  وهو لا يؤثر في المعنى ولا في جوهر  العهد  الجديد ولا  في العقيدة ويمكن تصحيحه  بالرجوع لأقدم واحسن المخطوطات   وأيضا بالرجوع  للعهد القديم (1أخبار الأيام3: 10) ؛  " وابن سليمان رحبعام   وابنة أبيا  وابنة أسا وابنه يهوشافاط) كما أن هذه القراءات  برغم أنها   واحدة إلا إنها  تعد بالآلاف، فقد تكررت في 23 +35 مخطوطة = 58× 2 لأنها    تكررت في آيتين 7  و8) = 116 وهذه المخطوطات نقل عنها آلاف المخطوطات  الأخرى  فإذا  كان  لدينا حوالي 2350 مخطوطة للأناجيل × 2 = 4,700 قراءة  متنوعة.  هكذا تحسب  أربعة  آلاف وسبعمائة قراءة متنوعة أو كما يقول البعض  (4,700  خطأ) برغم  أنها قراءة واحدة  وخطأ هجائي في حرف واحد تم تصحيحه. 
 ولكن البعض لا يدرك ذلك ولا يريد أن يتكلم بالحق. قال أحد الكتاب من    أصحاب المناظرات الشهيرة والذي نقل عن مجلة Awake  [ لشهود يهوه ]: " في   عددها الصادر في 8 من  سبتمبر 1958 نجد هذا العنوان  المفزع " خمسون ألف   خطأ في الكتاب المقدس؟ " ويضع، هذا  الكاتب صورة لصفحة  من هذه المجلة جاء   فيها أنة كان يوجد سنة 1720م على الأقل "  200,... خطأ "  خطأ في طبعتي   العهد الجديد التي يقرأها البروتستانت والكاثوليك وأنه   حاليا يوجد حوالي "   50,... خطأ "(33).
  ويقول كاتب أخر " ولقد تبين لعلماء المسيحية استحالة الوصول إلى النص     مهما بذلوا من مجهودات، ولم يبق، إذن، سوى صرخة حسرة تقول: يالسوء طالعنا "    ... ثم  ينقل عن أحد المراجع قولة: " ولا يرجى في حال من الأحوال الوصول    إلى الأصل نفسة ...  "(34)!!
  ثم يضيف: " لقد اصبح الحل الذي يراه أباء الكنيسة وعلماء المسيحية إزاء     مشكلة النص، هو قبول الوضع الحالي بكل ما عليه من مأخذ، باعتباره أحسن ما    استطاعت  مجهوداتهم البشرية الوصول إلية. على أن يستمر هذا الوضع مقبولا    إلى الوقت الذي تظهر  فيه وثائق جديدة تساعد على إعادة النظر فيه  وتطويره   ليكون أقرب ما يكون ذلك إلى ذلك  الأصل المجهول , بعد تنقيته من  التحريف   الذي لحق به " ثم بقول: " إن الإنسان لا  يجاوز الحقيقة إذ قال  تعقيبا على   هذه الأقوال التي جاءت من مصادر مسيحية موثقة: أن  العهد  الجديد الحالي هو   عهد جديد مؤقت إنه معرض للتغير والتبديل حسبما تأتى به   الأيام "(35)!!
  علماً بأنه يعتمد في أقواله هذه إلى بعض مما جاء في مقدمة إحدى  الترجمات    الفرنسية للكتاب المقدس. وبرغم انه من الأول يعرف من المصدر نفسه الذي     اعتمد علية أن هذه الأخطاء قد تم تصحيحها إلا أننا نضيف له، وللحقيقة،  ولنا   أن  الأعداد المذكورة لا تعبر عن الواقع بل تعبر عن تكرار مجموعه  قليلة  من  القراءات في  آلاف المخطوطات، كما بينّا أعلاه. تقول دائرة  معارف  ويكليف  Wycliffe  (36): " أحصى جون ميل John  Mill حوالي 30,...  قراءة  متنوعة في  مخطوطات العهد  الجديد حوالي 1707م، وأحصى سكرايفنز   F.H.***ivener  150,... قراءة متنوعة حوالي سنة 1864 م وقد تم  تقييم حوالي   200,... قراءة  متنوعة حتى اليوم (1975). وهذا يبدو ظاهرياً أنه هائل.    ولكنه سوء فهم  شديد لأن القراءات المتنوعة تقع في 10,... مكان مختلف فقط   في العهد  الجديد  (وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كتب هجاء كلمة واحدة خطأ في 2,...   مخطوطة يقال أنه   يوجد 2,... اختلاف). وعلاوة على ذلك فالعدد الأكبر من   هذه القراءات  المتنوعة لا  يؤثر على معنى الكلمة ". 
 يقول جسلر ونيكس (37)Norman Geisler  and William Nix:  " إن هناك غموضا   في قولنا أن هناك " قراءات  متنوعة " - فمثلا لو أن هناك  كلمة واحدة أسيء   إملاؤها في ثلاثة آلاف " قراءة متنوعة  " في العهد الجديد "  ثم يقولان: "   إن واحد من ثمانية من هذه الاختلافات قد يكون له  قيمته لكن  البقية هي   اختلافات في الهجاء أو ما شابه ذلك. 
 كما قدر عزرا ابوت(38)Ezria  Abbot  أن 19 من 20 (أي 95 %) من هذه   القراءات هو تنوع  في القراءة أكثر من أن  يكون قراءة منافسة تشكل اختلاف   قليل في معنى الفقرة. وقال "  الحقيقة هي أن  95 % من هذه القراءة المتنوعة   تعوزها الأدلة ... و 95 % منها لا يؤثر  على  لمعنى، لأنها إملائية أو   نحوية أو في ترتيب الكلمات. هذا يترك لنا نحو 400  "  قراءة متنوعة " قد   يكون لها تأثير طفيف على المعنى أو تتضمن إضافة كلمة  أو كلمات أو  حذفها.   والقليل جدا منها يمكن أن يعتبر هاما. ولكن بحوث  العلماء دلتنا على   القراءة  الصحيحة الموثوق بها 
وقال روبرتسونA.T.Robertson  (39) أن 001,% (واحد في الألف) من هذه القراءات له مغذى و 99.9% خالي من  الاختلافات التي لها مغزى.
 وقال المؤرخ الكنسي الغربي المشهور فيليب شاف(40)  Philip Schaff (1890م)    أن 400 فقط من هذه القراءات تؤثر على  المعنى وأن 50 فقط منها له تأثير    حقيقي ولكن لم تؤثر واحدة منها على حقيقة  إيمانية.
 وقال بروس(41)  Bruce  في كتابه " الكتب والرقوق ": القراءات المتنوعة  في   العهد الجديد لا تحتاج  إلى تخمين لضبطها، فهناك شاهد واحد على الأقل بين   آلاف  الشواهد المضبوطة  يحتفظ لنا بالقراءة الصحيحة ".
 وقال فريدريك كنيون(42)  "  أننا نؤكد بكل يقين أنه لا توجد عقيدة مسيحية   مبنية على قراءة موضع  اختلاف؟ " إن  نصوص الكتاب المقدس أكيدة في مادتها،   وهذا ينطبق بصورة خاصة  على العهد الجديد، فإن  عدد مخطوطات العهد الجديد   المتوفرة لدينا والترجمات  القديمة له والاقتباسات  المأخوذة من كتابات   الأقدمين كثيرة بالدرجة التي  تؤكد لنا صحة النص، وأن القراءة  الأصلية لكل   جزء من هذه الأجزاء موضع  الاختلاف، موجودة في هذه المراجع القديمة، وهو    ما لم يحدث مع أي كتاب قديم  في العالم. والعلماء مقتنعون أنهم يمتلكون   صورة النص  الحقيقي ... إذ تعد  مخطوطات العهد الجديد بالمئات وحتى الآلاف   ... ويمكن للمسيحي  أن يمسك  بالكتاب المقدس كله في يده ويقول بدون خوف أو   تردد أنه يمسك بكلمة الله   الحقيقية التي سلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى  جيل  بدون أن يفقد شئ من  قيمتها".
خامساً: القواعد التي وضعها العلماء للوصول إلى القراءات الصحيحة:  وقد  تمكن العلماء من تحديد القراءات الأصلية للقراءات المتنوعة بوضع  قواعد  استنبطوها من دراساتهم الدقيقة المخطوطات وخبرتهم الطويلة في ممارسة النقد   النصي العلمي وهي: 
…تفضيل القراءة الموجودة في المخطوطة الأقدم لأنها أقرب لأصل، لأنه كلما  كانت المخطوطة أقدم كانت أدق وأصح.
…تفضيل القراءة الصعبة عن القراءة السهلة لضمان دقتها وعدم محاولة  تبسيطها، وهذه القراءات تتوفر في عائلة النص الإسكندري.
… تفضيل القراءة التي توضح القراءات الأخرى التي  بها شئ من التنوع في حروف الهجاء.
…القراءات التي توردها مخطوطات وترجمات من مناطق جغرافية مختلفة، هي  الأفضل، لعدم وجود احتمال تأثير هذه المخطوطات من بعضها البعض.
…تفضيل القراءة التي تماثل أسلوب كاتب النص الأصلي المعتاد بدرجة  كبيرة.
…تفضيل القراءة التي لا تتأثر بالعقائد الطائفية.
…تفضيل القراءة الأقصر في حالة القراءة التي بها زيادة  للإيضاح.
…تفضيل القراءة الأطول في حالة القراءة المختصرة بشكل واضح.
…كما وضع العلماء أيضاً قواعد التسلسل الجيلي أو الأصولي Genealogy لتصحيح القراءات المتنوعة والوصول بكل دقة إلى  القراءة الأصلية الصحيحة لهذه القراءات. ويقدم لنا العلماء الرسم التالي(43):  

موضحاً  أن العلماء يقومون بمقارنة أكبر عدد من المخطوطات المتأخرة التي    وصلت  إلينا ويحددون عمرها وعددها. وفي هذا الرسم تمثل المخطوطة رقم 1   المخطوطة   الأصلية ورقم 3,2مخطوطتين منقولتين عنها ورقم 7,6,5,4 منقولة عن   3,2 وهكذا.   والأخطاء التي وقعت (حدثت) في مخطوطة 2 لا يمكن أن تكون هي   نفس الأخطاء  التي وقعت  في مخطوطة 3 وهكذا بالنسبة لرقم 4 و5 و6 و7 وبقية   المخطوطات  المنقولة عنها في الجيل  السابق له. وبالتالي تصحح المخطوطات   رقم 16 إلى 26  بعضها البعض بمقابلتها بعضها مع  بعض، كما تصحح أخطاء   المخطوطات من 8 إلى  15، والتي تصحح أيضاً بعضها البعض، ثم تصحح    أيضاًأخطاء  المخطوطات رقم 4 إلى 7، وهكذا تم تصحيح المخطوطة رقم 3 أخطاء    المخطوطة  رقم 2 لأنه عندما نسخت 2 و3 من 1 لم تقع في كليهما نفس الأخطاء   وهكذا نصل   إلى الأصل ذاته. 
  ونظراً لأن بعض المخطوطات كانت تنسخ بكثرة من مخطوطة واحدة أقدم بينما     ينسخ عدد قليل من أخرى، كما أن هناك مخطوطات متأخرة منقولة عن مخطوطة أقدم    بكثير،  (مثلاً مخطوطة من القرن 13 منقولة عن مخطوطة منسوخة عن مخطوطات    أقدم وهذه المخطوطات  الأقدم مازالت موجودة، لذلك أستنبط العلماء قواعد    أخرى أيضاً موضحة في الرسمين  التاليين الذين يقدمهما لنا هارولد جرينلى "    مقدمة للنقد النصي للعهد الجديد "(44):   للوصول إلى النص الأصلي بدقة   شديدة. وإذا تبقت بعض القراءات التي لم  يصلوا إلى  القراءة الأصلية لها   يلجأ العلماء بعد ذلك إلى الترجمات  والاقتباسات  الآبائية.
  وبهذه القواعد وبالطرق العلمية توصل العلماء بكل دقة وأمانة إلى النص     الأصلي لكل حرف وكل كلمة وكل جملة في العهد الجديد. وهكذا يمسك المسيحي    العهد  الجديد والكتاب المقدس بأكمله بين يديه ويرفعه لأعلى صائحاً بكل فخر    وبدون خوف أو  تردد بكل يقين وثقة قائلاً مع السير فريدريك كنيون " أنه    يمسك بكلمة الله الحقيقية  التي سُلمت عبر القرون من جيل إلى جيل بدون أن    يفقد شيئاً من قيمتها  "
* 


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=157725&page=2


فكيف يستشهد   هذا الفاضل لعامل واحد ويترك كل هذه ، علماً بأن ليست هذه كل المعايير   التي يستخدمها العلماء الآن بل هناك اكثر ، فإن كنت نقلت عمداً - كما تقول -   هذا الكلام من كتاب القمص عبد المسيح بسيط ، فكيف لم تنقل لنا كل العوامل   والتي ظللت انادي بأن تطبقها ليكون لد دور كطالب العلم للتعلم !؟ الحقيقة   اني اصبحت اشعر أن محاورنا العزيز لا يقرأ ما يكتب او ما نكتب ! فكل  كلامه  مقلوب عليه رأسا على عقب !



فكيف تطلب مني أن اقول للقمص عبد   المسيح بسيط وهو الذي ذكر أكثر من عامل وانت لم تنقله عنه ما ذكره ؟! عجبي   على مستوى الأمانة العلمية للمسلم !




> *يقول هذا النصراني في ثالثاً :*


النصراني ماقالش حاجة ، لا تدعي عليه ، المسيحي هو الذي قال ..





> *وجيد انه تحدث على قدر علمه *



هذا ما هو الا تحوير في الكلام لا ينطلي الا على مسلمين !

فأنا اقول :
 


> *ثالثا : معيار الإنتشار : هل قراءة " سنة " هى الأكثر انتشاراً أم قراءة " ثلاث " في الترجمة وفي العامل الزمني ؟
> أما عن الإنتشار ، فحدث ولا حرج ، فتقريبا ( أقول تقريبا لكي لا أدعي العلم  الكامل ) كل التراجم القديمة التي للعهد القديم تذكر كلمة " سنة " ولا  تذكر " ثلاث " سنين مطلقاً ودعونا ترى أجزاء صغيرة                      *


فأنا فعلا لا ادعي العلم الكامل فأنا لست الله ، فهل انت لك العلم الكامل فإذن انت الله ؟!



> *ونحن هنا نعلمه ما يجهله ونضع له قراءة مغايرة وهي قراءة ترجوم يوناثان التي تقول في سنين كسنين الاجير
> 
> אְרֵי כִדנָן אְמַר יוי לִי בְסֹוף שְנַיָא כִשנֵי אְגִירָא וִיסוּף כָל יְקָרְהֹון דעַרבָאֵי*


الغريب والعجيب والفج ، أن هذه القراءة - ترجوم يوناثان - وضعتها في احدى الردود التالية !! فكيف تعلمني ما انا اعلمه اصلاً !؟ 

*[ شعب لا يقرآ , وان قرآ لا  يفهم  , وان فهم لا يطبق]*​



> * اما ما قاله عن باقي النسخ من البشيتا والفولجات ، فقد سبق وان تناولنا موقفهم من الناحية النقدية بما يغني ان معيده مرة اخرى .*



انظروا يا احبة الى مستوى علمه ! يتكلم في نقطة مبنية اساسا عن انتقال النص   عبر العصور والقرون ويقول أنه ناقشها قبل هذا ، وهذا خطأ ! فلم يناقش هو   النسخ هذه بمبدأ انتقال النص ( هذا ان كان يعلم اصلا عامل انتقال النص ) و   إنما لكي يداري على هشاشة موضوعه وقوة ردودنا فيقوم بدفن رأسه في الرمال   وكتابة مثل هذه الجمل ، على امل أنها تزيح موثوقية انتقال النص فهذا   الإنسان لا يعنيه اي شيء من سبل التحقيق العلمي لموثوقية النصوص إلا ما   يؤيده ( وكما اثبتنا أن حتى ما اعتقد انه يؤيده قد ادانه بشدة ) ، فهم   أُناس بلا ضمير ولا أمانة علمية ! أبهكذا كلمات ترد على اثباتات ! حقاً من   تكلم في غير فنة أتى بـ كل العجائب   ،فطالما هو غير فنك ولا تعرف فيه شيء من أدراك أن تدخل هذا المعترك مع  اهل  العلم ؟! ، سنظل ننتظر ردك العلمي على انتقال النص فإننا ذكرنا انتقال   النص منذ القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد الى يومنا هذا ، فراجعوا يا اخوة ما   قلناه :

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627275&postcount=2
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627277&postcount=3


واليك هدية أيضاً ، شوف كدة هنا مكتوب اية عشان ما احطش كل الكلام ده: 

Brotzman, E. R. (1994). Old Testament textual criticism : A practical introduction Page 82.



​ 


> * ثم ارى زميلنا يستدل بالترجمات الحديثة على اصالة قراءة معنية ... نعم هذا حدث*


اصبحت   اشعر تجاهك بالشفقة في كل سطر تكتبه ، و أصبحت اظن انك تقرأ بلغة اخرى   كلامي ! او اني اكتب باللغة الكوالالمبورية !! ، فزيلك لم يستدل بالترجمات   الحديثة على الأصالة ابداً بل استدل بتاريخية إنتقال النص منذ السبعينية   الى يومنا هذا ، فتبدر كلامي لكي لا تقع في مثل هكذا اخطاء فهذه الموضوع لو   اعدت انا فهرسته لأصبح مرجعا في كيفية عدم فهمك لكلامي ! فتبدر و إقرأ  ولا  تقل ما انا بقاريء ..



> *قد حكم على الترجمة انها هي معيار  الصدق*


كذبت ، دليلك النصي من كلامي بالإقتباس على هذا الكلام ؟





> *ولا اعلم هل اذا ترجم نص الي عدة ترجمات ولو ترجمات العالم فهذا  يعني صدقه ووثاقته *


حاضر   ، هانزل بمستوى الشرح الى اقل درجة ممكن حتى نأخذ بأيديكم ، انا لم  استشهد  بالترجمات لكي أؤكد صدقه ووثاقته ، فهذا معروف وهو خارج عن موضوعنا  الآن ،  بينما استشهد لأريك كيفية انتقال النص من القرن الثالث قبل  الميلاد الى  الآن !!

فرجاء إقرأ بتمهل وفهم !




> *فقصص الاطفال مترجمة بكل اللغات ، فهل هذا يعني انها  موحى بها ؟*


تعالوا نفند الجملة الساذجة دي :

1. انت تقول " كل " ، فانا أطالبك ، بـ 5 قصص للأطفال مترجمة بكل لغات العالم ! سننتظرها ..
2. ما علاقة انها موحى بها من عدمه بموضوعنا النصي ! فأن كنت لا تملك ولا   ترجمة واحدة للقرآن لإبسط اللغات مثل الإنجليزيية على سبيل المثال فلا ترمي   الحمل على القصص ! فالقرآن هو قصص الأولين !! ( الأعراف 176 ) ، ( يوسف 3 ) .





> *ولست اعلم من الذي ضحك عليه وقال له ان القرآن لم  يترجم الي الانجليزية او غيرها*


اثبت   اني مضحوك على بوضع ترجمة واحدة للإنجليزيية وليس لأكثر منها ! عشان اسهل   عليك ! هات ترجمة واحدة للإنجليزييية ! بس ركز عشان تفهم ، ترجمة للقرآن  مش  ترجمة لمعاني القرآن !! اللهم بلغت اللهم فأشهد !




> * ولست اعرف ايضا من ضحك عليه مرة ثانية  وقال له ان مترجمي الكتاب المقدس استطاعوا ان يترجموه الي الانجليزية*


كل الناس ضحكوا عليا بالطريقة دي ! وكمان التراجم وكل حاجة على المنطق ده ضحكت علىّ هاهاهاها :yahoo:




> *فاذا كان لب عقيدته الا وهي الثالوث غير  مفهوم بالنسبة له ولا ولن يقدر ان يفهمه*


ربنا يهديك ويشفيك :t33:


بالمناسبة صحيح عندي ليك كام سؤال طالما مش عارف ترد على الموضوع وبتشتت فأنا هاساعدك واشتته معاه كمان وكمان ،

هو اله الإسلام محدود ام غير محدود ؟!
هو يعني اية اله الإسلام استوى على العرش ؟!
اين قال إله الإسلام لمحمده انا الله فأعبدوني ؟!
أين اعترض اله الإسلام على الثالوث المسيحي ؟!
أين نفى اله الإسلام الصلب والموت عن المسيح ؟!

تحب نكمل ؟! ولا ترجع تقول وانا مالي ، انا مش هارد عليه عشان هو ولد وحش كخة !؟



> *لاني تعلمت في التعليم الحكومي المجاني *


كمان خريج تعليم مجاني ؟!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​



> * وعموما وانا استعرض ما جاء به وقع بصري على ذلك الاستشهاد الذي يدعي انه يشهد لقراءة سنة :*


اه يا ويحي من هذه العقول التي لا تقرأ ولا تفهم ولا تقتبس ولا تحاول حتى ان تجادل بعلم !

انظر الى كلامي يا هداك الله !




> *   أرجو المعذرة إن حدث تكرار فكما تعرفون أن الكتاب المقدس له ترجمات بكل      لغات العالم تقريبا حتى إني حذفت الكثير من هذه اللغات لان المنتدى لا      يقبلها بشكل صحيح لعدم التكويد فيه فحذفتها ولكن لكثرتها فقد ينتج بعض      التكرارات فتجاوزوا عنها وبعض الترجمات المُشفرة فسامحوني ، وهذا معروف  عن     الكتاب المقدس على عكس كتاب آخر لا يستطيع قراءُه أن يترجموه فقط  الى     الإنجليزية وليس اللغت الصعبة ، وهذا دليل ان كتابهم للعرب فقط  وليتهم     يفهموه !*





> *و عذراً إن حدث أي خطأ ..*


فلكثرتها   لا اجزم بأني قرأها كلها وهذا ليس كل التراجم التي لدي بل أني لو اريتك   التراجم لما عرفت ان تعدهم الا بعد مرات من خطأ العد ! والذي يؤكد هذا ان   قراءة الترجوم لم اميزها بوضع اللون الأحمر كما دلست انت واقتبست كلامي   مظللا بالأحمر ! حيث وضعت انت كلامي في الصورة :




> *אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃
> TgJ                      *


فمن اين اتيت ايها الأمين بهذه التظليلة بالأحمر ؟! فأنا وضعت النص بهذه الصورة :



> *16 אְרֵיכִדנָןאְמַריוילִיבְסֹוףשְנַיָאכִשנֵיאְגִירָאוִיסוּףכָליְקָרְהֹוןדעַרבָאֵי׃*





> *TgJ*​



وهذا دليل اني لم   الحظ الكلمة ، لأن العدد الذي يشهد لقراءة سنة لا تحصى نسبته لأي قراءة   اخرى هنا ! هذا بالإضافة الى ان الترجوم لم يؤيد أصلاً قمران لانه لا يوجد   فيه كلمة " ثلاثة " ولان الترجوم هو تفسيري اقرب منه الى نسخي ولذلك وجب   حمل كلمة " سنين " على امعنى لا على انتقال النص فحتى هذا لا يخدمك ! حظ   أوفر في المرة القادمة !




> *ولقد دللنا على ذلك في الموضوع وكلمة شلوش التي يوجد  بها حرف يود*


سألتك ثلاث مرات الى الآن ان تستخرج لي اني قلت انها بها " يود " ولم ترد على فهل تتوهم ؟!:t32:





اما عن البقية فهذا دورك ، ان تنقد ما   تستطيع نقده ليخرج الموضوع بدون ذرة خطأ واحد عن اي سبب ، وليخرج الموضوع   في ابهى صورة ممكن ان يصل اليها بشر وتدمير النبوة تماماً بعد ان تم   تدميرها فعلياً وعملياً ، فتقدم وانقد نصوصنا ،..





> * فعلى سببيل المثال يذكر التناخ العبري على انه نص*





> *ثم يذكره مرة اخرى بأرقام سترونج انه نص آخر*


ربنا يهديك ويشفيك ..





* ثم أنظروا الى العبارة المضحكة هذه وهى امتداد لوابل من العبارات ذات نفس الخطأ :*



> *وانا اسأله واقول له من ضحك عليك عليك للمرة الثالثة وافهمك ان تفسير ملير لسفر اشعياء عبارة عن تفسير نقدي ؟*


حقيقة   ، هذه العبارة اقل ما يقال عليها انها " خطل " علمي ! لماذا ؟ لانه  يسألني  عن " مَن " في حين اني اصلاً لم اقل انه تفسير نقدي ! فكيف يسألني  عن  المرجع في حين اني اصلا لم ادعي ! شفاك الله وعفاك وجعل الفهم بعد  القراءة  لكل من سواك ..


ولكن لنكمل أيضاً من حصارنا العلمي ونأتي معه لما يريد لنريكم مدى هشاشة موضوعه كله :



> * فهل رايته حينما   تعرض لتلك الفقرة قد استعرض القراءات والشواهد المختلفة ثم  خًلُص إلى   القراءة الأصح وهي قراءة سنة مثلا حتى تقول هذا الكلام ؟*


مش   لازم اصلا مع كل تفسير لكل آية يحط القراءات لانه اصلا حطها مرة في نفس   الموقع ! فهل كل ما يقول نص يعمل كوبي بيست لكلامه مرة تاني ! عجبي !؟ 



ولكن ايضا انا معاك للنهاية : ميلر لما جة يدرس قمران قال انها ثلاثة ( الى   الآن ) ، طيب ازاي يا ميلر لما تفسر تقول انها سنة بل والأعجب انه كمان   بيثبتها تاريخياً ؟! تعالى نشوف قال اية :

*Verse 16: Within a year: Kedar is said to have fallen to Sargon II  shortly after the fall of Samaria in 722. This then dates this portion  of the chapter and perhaps the rest of it.
http://www.ao.net/~fmoeller/isa21.htm
http://www.moellerhaus.com/isa21.htm

**فهل   يعرف انها " ثلاثة " كقراءة نهائية ، وبالرغم من كدة اثبت بالدليل   التاريخي انها سنة بل وحققها في سرجون !؟ ربنا يهديكم يا مسلمين !

*


> *فهو يفسر سفر اشعياء الموجود في منزلك*


*

سأرد عليك من كلامك الخاطيء :

*


> *لماذا تحمل تفسيره ما لم يحمله *





> * حقيقة كلام واستدالات في غاية الركاكة .*


حقيقة   انا اعذرك في ردك الهش هذا والذي يتبيه لك وللكل انك لا تجد ما تقوله   اصلاً فتكتب عبارات خائبة لا ثقل لها في ميزان العقل قبل العلم ، فأنا   اعذرك فعلى قدر الصراح يكون الألم ..


> *هل كلامك " نسخ   العلماء النقدية " التي قلتها قبل عرض نص البي اتش اس لهو  من باب التعظيم   لتلك النسخة من حيث اضفاء صيغة الجمع " نسخ " على المفرد "  نسخة البي اتش   اس ؟ " ؟*


*هذا   يؤكد ان لا ناقة لك ولا جمل في عملية النقد الأدنى كافة !! ولكي نزيد من   طينتك بلة ، سأسألك سؤال واتمنى ان تسأل فيه قبل ان تجب !
السؤال هو : نسخة البي اتش اس ، يصح ان يقال عليها نسخة و نسخ ام لا ؟!

اديك سؤال مشابة له ، نسخة ( طبعة  ) اليو بي اس ينفع اقول عليها طبعة ( او نسخة ) و طبعات ( او نسخ ) ام لأ !؟

سأنتظر ردك ..

على العموم الإجابة في نفس الإقتباس الذي انت اقتبسه ولكن لسرعتك في السباب والسخرية لم تلحظه !

*


> *السؤال الثاني وبما انك تتحدث عن معاني الكلمات وتدعي العلم*


*كذبت   ، نعم انا اعلم ولكن " اين ادعيت العلم ؟! " !! انا قلت جملة وهى " فهل   بعد هذا يأتي معترض مسلم لا يعلم أصلاً معنى كلمات كتابه ويُدلِس علينا ؟                         "   فأين ادعيت ( رغم اني اعلم ) العلم هنا ؟! رغم ان سؤالك ركيك لدرجة لا   تتخيلها ! ولكن لن ارد عليه هنا كسؤال الرشم الذي اثبتنا كذبك فيه هنا : *


*الرد    على شبهة : كيف يتم رشم المرأة في النصرانية ؟ ، كيف يتم رشم المرأة    والرجل و الصغير والكبير في المسيحيية ? الإفتراء على المسيحيية*             ‏




*ونأخذكم الآن الى رحلة مع درس كوميدي جدا ، أنظروا يا احبة في ماذا سيسألني وبعدها ما الذي سيضعه :*





> * السؤال الثاني وبما انك تتحدث عن معاني الكلمات وتدعي العلم ، فاكرر لك السؤال الذي طرحه عليك الاخ وان على البالتوك اذ قال لك*



*هل   ترون عن ماذا سيسأل ؟؟ اعتقد ذلك ، الآن من الفترض انه طالما قال هذا أنه   سيسألني في معنى كلمة ! اليس هذا المنطقي !؟ طيب تعالوا نشوف كدة السؤال   الي تم توجيهه لي على البالتوك عن اية وانتوا احكموا على عقليات الناس اللي   بنحاورها ونضيع وقتنها في تعليمهم :*



> * no name333: كم عدد أبناء يدوثون؟                      *


*فهل   السؤال عن المعنى يكون بـ " كم عدد " !؟ ألم أقل لكم ان المسلم يحتاج الى   كورس تعليم كيف يبني شبهة فضلاً عن ان يبنيها عملياً ؟! عجبي على مثل هذه   العقول ، وكنت اريد أن اقول لكم "ليس في الإمكان اكثر مما كان " ولكن  طالما  هناك مسلمين فهناك حتماً افضل مما كان ، موهو الآن تدليس العضو الذي   يحاورنا ، فلماذا لم يكمل الإقتباس ؟!

انا قلت بعدها مباشرة :**

* *Molka Molkan: معرفوش*
*Molka Molkan: من قبلما تسأل*
* 

فلماذا اخفاها زميلنا الأمين ؟

بل الغريب أنه يكرر نفس السؤال مرة أخرى عن " معاني الكلمات " وكان سؤاله اصلاً عن معاني الكلمات !
انظروا :

*


> *فهل عرفت اجابته الان يا من تعرف معنى كلمات كتابك ؟*


*فعجبي على هكذا عقول !*





> *ثم هل لك ان ترشدي الى  معنى هذه الكلمة اذ انني وجدت قاموس الكتاب المقدس يقول في مادة سلاه :*


*
رغم ان هذا بعيد عن الموضوع ورغم أن المعنى موضوع امامك ورغم ان الكلمة   معناها سهل ، ولكن سأستمر آسفاً في منصب المدرس و ارشدك الى المعنى :

اذهب الى :

 *​
*Elwell, W. A., & Beitzel, B. J. (1988). Baker encyclopedia of the Bible. Vol. 2, Page 1923

*

​ *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible Page 1180

**كدة يبقى تجيب معاك فلوس الدرس المرة الجاية عشان آخر الشهر :blush2:

ولكن لكي نستفيد ايضاً من غزارة علمك بعدما اثبت بنفسك فشل موضوعج وتدمير اعداء نبوة نبيك في كتابنا نسألك :

اذكر لنا معاني كل الحروف المقطعة في كل أوائل السور ..

ما هو " طور سينين " ؟!



الآن ، هل تذكرون عندما سألنا سؤالاً عن " من الذي قال " بالنسبة لموضوع   التفسير النقدي الذي أدعى بالخطأ أننا قلنا به وظل يطلب منا من الذي قال   لنا هذا ؟ هنا :


*


> *وانا اسأله واقول له من ضحك عليك عليك للمرة الثالثة وافهمك ان تفسير ملير لسفر اشعياء عبارة عن تفسير نقدي ؟*


*
، ها هو مرة أخرى في نفس الحالة العصبية ووسط وابل من الشتائم واللعنات يعود ويسأل نفس السؤال مرة أخرى فيقول :
*


> * من ضحك عليك ايها المجهال وقال لك ان نص نسخة BHS لهو عبارة عن نص نقدي ؟*


*وانا   بدوري أسألك ، من الذي قال أصلا أن البي اتش اس نصها هو " نص نقدي " ؟   فقبل أن تسألني عن المصدر فإثبت اصلا الإستشهاد من كلامي ! ، هذا هو كلامي   يا أحبة ، فلتقرأوه كله وتستخرجوا منه كلمة " نص نقدي " :
*


> *
> **[FONT=&quot] سادساً : نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !!
> 
> في الحقيقة لا اعرف كم الصواعق التي يشعر بها المسلم الآن ؟! فموضوعه من       البداية للنهاية قد أصبح حطام وقد أطاحت ببقاياه الترابية الرياح إلى  حيث      لا يوجد مأوى ولا أعرف هل هو فعلاً يدري شيئاً ولو قليل عن النسخ    العبرية    النقدية أم لا ! بل من الأساس هل يعرف أنه يوجد شيء أسمه "  نُسخ   نقدية    عبرية " !؟ ، حقيقة بهذا المستوى أنا لا اعقتد أنه يعرفها  ولكن   لنعلمه كما    علمنا باقي المسلمين لنكثب فيه الثواب
> ...


*ففضلا يا اخوة استخرجوا لنا من كلامي كلمة " نص نقدي " هذه التي يدعيها الزميل علينا بل ويطالب بدليل عليها وكأني قلتها اصلاً !*



*خطأ   الزميل هنا هو انه لا يعرف الفرق بين ، نسخة نقدية ، نسخة مراجعة ، نص نقدي   ، تعليقات نصية !! ولكي تعرفوا هذا لو اجاب ، سنسأله سؤال صغير ، عرف لنا   كل المصطلحات السابقة حسب علمك عنها وإلا فكيف تتكلم فيها ؟!*​




*اما   عن القادم فهو فاجعة كبرى ، فشدوا الأحزمة فسوف ستقطون على الأرض من كثرة   الضحك بل قد يتوقف قلبكم عن ضح الدم وتموتون ( وهو السبب ) فما سنعرضه  الآن  ليس مصيبة ولا كارثة فقط ، بل هو كويمديا كبيرة جداً امظروا ماذا قلت  انا :

*


> *[FONT=&quot]نعود لنسخ العلماء النقدية ونرى هل شهدوا لقراءة " سنة " أم " ثلاث " سنوات !![/FONT]*


*
اي " نُسخ نقدية " ، فأنظروا ماذا أتى به الزميل كدليل ضدنا ( رغم اننا اصلا لم نقل نص نقدي ولكنه كعادته يقرأ بغير فهم فيعيطنا ادلة على خطاه ! ) :*




> *BHK,   BHS and BHQ all contain the Masorah represented  in the te xt of the   Leningrad Public Library Ms. B 19A (A.D. 1008),  which is a complete Ben   Asher manus cript. Tex tual notes also appear at  the bottom of the   pages of the **critical editions** of the MT that compare  it to other extant Hebrew manuscr ipts and versions
> 
> Wegner, Paul D.: A Student's Guide to    ************************ual Criticism of the Bible : Its History,    Methods & Results. Downers Grove, Ill. : InterVarsity Press, 2*


*

والنبي يا جماعة حد يترجم لي الكلمة اللي بالأحمر دي !!
شوفوا مولكا مولكان قال اية ( **نُسخ نقدية** ) وشوفوا ويجنر قال اية ( **critical editions**   ) ! الغريب انه هو الذي أتى بهذا وليس أنا ! الم اقل لكم أنه يهدم موضوعه   بنفسه !؟ احسن واسهل هدم اننا نسيبه يتكلم وبعد كدة ناخد كلامه نهدم بيه   موضوعه المهدوم اساساً داخليهاً وخارجياً ، فلنكمل يا احبة ففي الإمكان   أفضل دوماً مما كان ..

تعالوا نشوف إيمانويل توف بيقول اية يا إخوة لإي كتابه " **Textual Criticism of the Hebrew Bible** " ونشوف مين اللي مايعرفش اي حاجة ! ، تحت عنوان للشابتر التاسع بلغة الكفرة الإنجليزيية اسمه بالعنجليزي " * *Critical Editions** " بيقول  فيها على حاجة غريبة كدة اسمها " **Biblia Hebraica and Biblia Hebraica Stuttgartensia** " يقول :

*​





​* 

ازي الحال بجا ؟! انت عارف النسخة اللي انا مقدمها دي تعود لعام كام ؟!   وعارف زي ما انت شايف بدأوا يدخلوا قراءات قمران من سنة كام ؟! بدأوا من   سنة 51 ، انت عارف احنا انهاردة في سنة كام ؟! انا مش هاجاوب وهاسيبك انت   ترد على السؤال ده ، لو العلماء ادخلوا قراءات قمران في البي اتش اس من سنة   51 يبقى دلوقتي حصل اية في قراءة نص البي اتش اس !؟
*​* 
اسهلها لك ، النسخة اللي انا حطيتها دي رقمها كطبعة هو 4.2 وهو بيقول أنهم   بدأوا يدخلوا قراءات قمران من النسخة الثالثة ، يبقوا دلوقتى بيدخلوا قرأت   ولا لأ ؟!! خد بالك ، ده ايمانويل دوف !


نكمل ،،

*


> * بالمناسبة عندك الـ BHQ ؟*


*لأي سفر ؟!؟*


* بالمناسبة ، هو الفارق بين مخطوطة لينجراند و اليبو كام سنة تقريباً ؟!*
* 
*​
​[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (26 فبراير 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

* 
*


> * لا اعلم ما الي ارجع زميلنا المنافق مرة اخرى ليتحدث عن تلك الجزئية ، فلربما قد ظن انه اكتشف شيئا*


* 
اية ده ؟ هو انا كنت اتكلمت عليها مرة أخرى ؟! ولا انت بتقرأ ردودك كتير    عشان تزود فيها السباب وبالتالي اخطأت واعتبرت أن ردودك بمستواها الحالي لي    !؟ ، اتفضل استخرج لنا متى تكلمت عن هذه النقطة !؟

*


> * يسال ويقول هل ترشدنا للنبي الي تم التنبوء عنه لبهائم الجنوب ، *


 *بالضبط    ، أنا فعلا أسأل هنا وجيد أنك عرفت ان هذا سؤال ، ولكن اين اجابتك ؟! هو    انت كل ما اسألك سواء تقول اي كلمتين وبرضو ماتردش ؟! ولما انت تسأل   اجاوبك  وانت ماتقرأش كلامي وتقول نفس السؤال تاني ؟ ( زي ما هانشوف دلوقتى   ) ؟!*


*نكرر الفقرة يا أخوة لعله يرى ان هذا سؤال وعليه هو الإجابة :*



> *وهدية هذا الجزء من    الرد ، إن كان يريد أن يقول أن ( أشعياء 21 : 13 :  وحي من جهة بلاد    العرب: في الوعر في بلاد العرب تبيتين يا قوافل الددانيين )  وبالتحديد    عبارة " وحي من جهة بلاد العرب " ، يقول انها تعني نبي سيأتي في  بلاد    العرب ، وهذا النبي هو حضرة الرسول  محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام ! و  أنا    اسأله بنفس المنطق المعوج هذا الذي لا منطق له و أقول له :
> 
> 
> Isa 30:6 وَحْيٌ مِنْ جِهَةِ بَهَائِمِ الْجَنُوبِ: فِي أَرْضِ شِدَّةٍ     وَضِيقَةٍ مِنْهَا اللَّبْوَةُ وَالأَسَدُ الأَفْعَى وَالثُّعْبَانُ     السَّامُّ الطَّيَّارُ يَحْمِلُونَ عَلَى أَكْتَافِ الْحَمِيرِ     ثَرْوَتَهُمْ وَعَلَى أَسْنِمَةِ الْجِمَالِ كُنُوزَهُمْ إِلَى شَعْبٍ لاَ     يَنْفَعُ.
> ...


*يارب يجاوب ..*

*نخش على اللي بعده وامنعوا الضحك :*



> *حينما تحدثنا نحن عن تلك النقطة وقد هرب منها قلنا انه كيف ترجم المترجمون كلمتي مسا الي وحي من جهة كذا
> 
> فمن اي نص اتى المترجون ب من جهة هذه ، سالنا هذا السؤال وهرب منه كما هرب من سؤال الاخ وان على البالتوك
> 
> ...


*شايفيين    كام مرة أشار أنه عايز اجابة على يؤاله وكام مرة أتهمنا بالهروب ! ؟    شايفين بنفسكم !؟ طيب حد يقول لي انا اعمل اية لواحد حطيت له الرد فعلاً    وهو لا يقرأ !! قولوا لي اعمل له اية اكتر من اني ارد على سؤاله !

شوفوا يا جماعة ردي كان فين :
**http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2622723&postcount=80


**وتحديداً   من الإقتباس السادس بل أننا في هذا الرد لم نعلق الا بوضع اقوال العلماء   أصلاً ومع ذلك لم يرى كلامنا !! فهل سيكرر سؤاله مرة أخرى مدعي اننا لم  نرد  !! لو كرره تاني لا اعرف كيف ابين له ان الرد تم وضعه من يوم 02-23-2011,   05:49 AMباريت يا جماعة حد يفهمه ان ده كلام انجليزي وده رد على كلامه !   بل ياريت يا جماعة حد يفكره اصلاً بكلامه وبعدها يفكره بالرد ! 
*​* 

*


> *وكما  هو ظاهر فان جميع النصوص التي جاءت على نفس تلك  الشاكلة جاءت كلها  خالية  من حرف الجر باستثناء نبوءة اشعياء 21 عن حضرة  الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم .*


*
هاهاهاها هو انت لسة بتقول أن في شبة نبوة اصلاً في الموضوع على رسولك ؟!   لسة عايش في احلام اليقظة ؟! لسة مش حاسس باللي جرى !!؟ دا انت باين عليك   مش قاريء موضوعك اصلاً بقى ! يا جدع دا مافيش حاجة واحدة تدخل رسولك   للموضوع !

افترض اي حاجة وقول لي ازاي هاتثبت انها عن رسولك !!  اما انك مسلم عجيب   صحيح ! انت بتكتب الردود وانت مش شايف ردودنا ولا اية ! احسن لك خد لك سيف   وانزل حارب كفار قريش :bud: دا لسة فاكر ان في شبة نبوة في الموضوع ، امال لما تشوف بقيت الردود هاتعمل اية بس !! دا انت مش بترد في الموضوع اساسا !



*


> *   ثم انه بعد عناء طويل نجد ضيفنا قد اتى ليفسر الماء بالماء وياخذ ويسترسل    في النقل – ربما لانه سهل – على ان سرجون قد هجم على العرب ليقول ان ذلك   قد  ثبت تاريخيا*




*حقيقة هذه الجملة تعبر   بصورة واضحة عن مدى معاناة هذا الزميل وصديقه في ردودهم علينا من توهان   وهروب وخزي علمي في الموضوع !! فالرجل يقول ان النبوة تحققت تاريخيّاً وانه   لا  اعتراض له ومع ذلك بقدرة قادر عايزه على رسوله برضو عشان يقول انه  نبي  ! يعني اتحققت وانتهت من حوالي 2500 عام وده لسة فاكر دلوقتى ! اما المسلمين دُول نُكتة صحيح !:smile01



واية حكاية سهولة النقل دي كمان ؟ ده على اساس ان في حد رد على موضوك قبل كدة ولا اية ؟!**





دا   انت تحمد ربنا وتبوس ايدك وش وظهر ان في حد زيي ضيع وقته وقرأ موضوعك مش   كمان رد عليه ! وآديك شوفت لما رديت عليه بسهولة حصل له اية !! واية حكاية   ان النقل سهل دي كمان !؟ ده على اساس ان القرين بتاعي محضر لي البحث وانا   بنقل منه ! *






> * وحتى لو   تنازلنا وصدقنا بصحة كلامه وأن ارميا بالفعل يتحدث عن هجوم عن بلاد  العرب ،   فهذا لا يعنينا في شيء البتة ، فنحن لم نشكك في صحة الهجوم على  بلاد   العرب تاريخياً – سواء حدث ام لم يحدث لا يهمنا – فلا مشكلة ان تحدث  عن   هجوم يحل على بلاد العرب                      *


*يبقى خلاص ، بح ، الموضوع بح واعمل صوان وتقبل واجب العزاء فيه .... فنبيك لا نبوة له في كتابنا كنبي حقيقي ...


*


> * فما اسهل النقل*


*وانا عايزك تجرب النقل بس يكون في الموضوع ...انت نسيت عدد المراجع اللي قلته لك على البالتوك كام ! في الأسبوع اللي فات ده بس تقريبا زاد بمقدار الربع تاني !*



> *لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ*


*طيب انا بقول ان المسيح هو الله ولم اقل ( مثلا ) ان الله هو المسيح ! فهل كدة انا كافر بحسب النص ده ؟ و ازاي ؟*


*
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*



 فعدنان من ولد اسماعيل وهذا ثابت لا مرية فيه ، ونتحدى من يثبت عكس ذلك ان كان يجرؤ

أنقر للتوسيع...



كيف نثبت البطلان على شيء غير مثبت بالأسماء !!؟





 وعموما فسواء كان النسب لقيدار او لنابت فكلاهما من صريح ولد اسماعيل عليه الصلاة والسلام

أنقر للتوسيع...



تقدم واثبت لنا النسب عزيزي ...





 انظر الي هذا الموقع ، سبحان الله يخلق من الشبه   400

أنقر للتوسيع...



شوف الأقواس دي كدة :

(هنا يتفق مع  التوراة في أن عابر هو ابن شالخ، ولكنه يخرج يعرب  وابنه عدنان عن نسب  اسماعيل وابراهيم تماما، اذ أن عابر هو الجد الخامس  لأبراهيم وليس من  نسله)                      

هل تجدها في الصورة ؟!


*


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*

*عدنا  من جديد ، وما اريد التركيز عليه الأن وتوضيحه أنه منذ أن بدأنا " الردود "  الفعلية - كما أشرنا - لم يرد برد واحد يعتبر رداً بل كل مداخلاته لهى  عبارة عن تعليقات وتشيتات ومن يريد أن يتأكد بنفسه فليقرأ ردوده قبل أن نرد  نحن ويقرأ ردوده ( جدلاً ) بعد ان بدأنا في الرد ويرى الفارق في كل شيء  ولكن لا يهم فكل شيء يستحق الرد سيرد عليه .*
​*
الآن يتكلم صديقنا عن تحديد مكان " الـعربية " تاريخياً و لغوياً ،، فنبدأ :

*


> * بدء الزميل صاحب ايات النفاق بالإستدلال بثلاثة نقولات وهم لمعجم جيسينوس و يوسابيوس القيصري وألبرت بارنز على التدريج *




*لو تريد المزيد لأتيت لك ، فأطلب لكي نجيبك فالمراجع موجودة والحمد للمسيح ..*






> *وألبرت بارنز يقول ما ملخصه ان العربية تنقسم لثلاثة اقسام :*


*

همَّ الـ 3 ، 4 سطور دُول محتاجين ملخصهم كمان ؟! ، دا انا كنت ناوي احط لك التفسير كله في المشاركة دي ! ، فإذا كان الـ 3 ، 4 سطور بتلخصهم يبقى التفسير كله هاتعمل فيه اية ؟!!! ، عموما سبب تلخصيك واضح كما سنبين ..*



> * البتراء في الشمال *


*

لا ، لم يقل في بكلمة الشمال مطلقاً ، ولا أعلم عن أي شمال تتحدث عنه  وتنسبه إليه ،  فأنقل كلامه او ترجمه ، فهو قال " Arabia Petrea, lying  south of Judea " فهو يقول أنها تقع جنوب مملكة يهوذا ، ومعروف طبعاً أين تقع ممكلة يهوذا ! ، فرجاء الدقة ! فهو لم يقل الجنوب وسكت بل حدد جنوب ماذا وقال جنوب يهوذا ...

*


> * والجزء الصحراوي وهو منتصف الجزيرة *


*أولا : جبت منين كلمة " الجزيرة " دي ؟ وجزيرة أية أصلاً ؟! 
ثانياً : فضلاً ، هل كلمة " Deserta " تعني " الصحراوي " فقط كما ترجمتها ! ؟*



> * والجزء الجنوبي منها *


*يعني  اية " منها " دي ؟! هل تقصد من مملكة يهوذا أم من شبه الجزيرة العربية  الحالية ؟! ، على العموم ، الجواب في نفس الإقتباس لكلام البرت بارنز في  السطر الاول ، فأعد القراءة و أجب علينا ...

*


> *فالجزء الشمالي منها يسمى بالعربية
> 
> والجزء الأوسط منها يسمى بالعربية
> 
> ...


*ممممممم!  بقى ده برضو كلام البرت بارنز !! بقى الراجل تاعب نفسه وبيفصّل كل حاجة  عشان يوضح كل حاجة وانت تيجي تقول ان كلهم اسمهم العربية !!!؟ امال  التفصيلات اللي هو عمال يكتبها دي كانت لغرض اية ؟ كان سهل عليه يكتب  العربية ومايكتبش اي تفصيل بعدها وخلاص !!! عجبي ! أهذا هو الملخص !!؟

الرجل لم يقل هذا يا اخوة ، بل قال ( مع تعديل كلام الصديق ) :*

*فالجزء الجنوبي لمملكة يهوذا يسمى بالـ  **Arabia Petrea*
* 
والجزء الشرقي منها ( مملكة يهوذا ) يسمى بالـ **Arabia Deserta*
* 
والجزء الأخير مازال يقع أكثر جنوباً منها **( مملكة يهوذا ) و **يسمى بالـ ** Arabia Felix*
*

فما علاقة ما كتبته بما قاله من الأساس !!؟


ثم بعد كل هذا يعود فيقول النتيجة الحتمية لما فعله أعلاه ويقول : 

*


> *وهذا الاقتباس وحده من كلام ألبرت بارنز كافي لحسم تلك النقطة هذه لصالحنا*


*وعجبي !
والآن سأعيد الجزء المقتبس من كلام ألبرت بارنز و سأتعمد تكبير أجزاء معينة  لكي يراها الجميع بتركيز واعذروني إن ازعج هذا الحجم وهذه الألوان أعينكم  ولكن ماذا أفعل !!


** Arabia is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and southeast of Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on the east; Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea;  and Arabia Felix, lying still further south. What part of Arabia is  here denoted it may not be easy to determine. It is probable  that it  was Arabia Petrea, because this lay between Judea and Egypt,  and would be exposed to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade  Egypt; and because this part of Arabia furnished


**الجزء الملون بالأزرق ، يحصر كل " العربية " وقد كتب فيه أنها تقع بين " **south جنوب** " و " **southeast جنوب شرق**  " مملكة يهوذا - أكرر - يهوذاااااااااااااااااا ، والصديق يتكلم عن هجرة  الرسول من مكة إلى المدينة ! ولا اعلم ما علاقة مكان مكة و مكان المدينة  بهذا الكلام وهذه الأماكن !! 


*​*والغريب  أنه بعد كل هذا يسبني ويقول أني مدلس ! وكالعادة يأخذ كلامي ويقتبسه ويضع  قبله كلاما لا اعرف من الذي قاله ! فقط قال أني قلت :  

*


> * والغريب ان بعدها يأتي هذا النصراني - كالعادة - بتدليس جديد ينفي فيه ان  تكون هناك عربية غير العربية التي في الشمال ، حيث جنوب يهوذا*


*فمن  الذي نفى هذا الكلام بالحرف !!؟ إذا كنت انا انقل لك واؤكد على كلاما عكس  ما ادعيته علىّ فكيف أقول كلاما عكسه !؟ عجبي ! بل ان هناك ثلاثة هم  المنصوص عليهم في التفسير وجميعهم لا علاقة بهم بمكة والمدينة ! ، وكالعادة  أطالبك بإستخراج الكلام الذي إدعيته علىّ حرفياً من كلامي بالإقتباس  المباشر  !*

*فليتك تخذلني وتجيبني ولو مرة واحدة !*



*ثم انظروا الى كلامي الذي قلته واستخرج منه كلامه وادعاه عليّ ، أنظروا :*



> *                              فالعربية ، يقصد بها الجزء السفلي الجنوبي لفلسطين والواقعة شمال جزيرة  العرب الحالية ، فلا علاقة بين المقصود من قرابة الـ 3000 عام بشبة  الجزيرة الآن على الإطلاق.                      *


*فانا اتكلم عن زمن قرابة الـ 3000 عام وانت لم تعلق !
وانا اتكلم عن المقصود في النبوة و انت لم تعلق !
وانا ايضا أتكلم عن الفرق بين المكان المعروف حاليا والمكان المعروف منذ  3000 عام تقريبا وكالعادة لم تعلق ! وبعد هذا كله تأتي وتسبني !!




وانتهى رده الأول الى هنا ..... ندخل على التاني ..


قال :

*


> *والملاحظ في كلام معجم جيسينوس انه فرق في معنى الكلمة لغةً وإصطلاحاً*


*

ما علاقة " لغة و أصطلاحا " بتحديد المكان الجغرافي بالتحديد الآن !!!؟ *




> *  فقال ان اشتقاق الاسم يأتي من خلال الجفاف والقحط والعقم from its aridity   and sterility ، وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من اولها  لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية*


*
أولا : ما علاقة أن جذر الكلمة هو الجفاف والقحط بتحديد المكان ؟! هناك  أماكن في العالم كثيرة بها جفاق وقحط فهل تسمى جميعها بالعربية !؟

ثانيا : القاموس يتكلم عن الجذر فهل الكلمة التي امامك هى الجذر ؟!!! وايضا ما علاقة الجذر بالمكان ؟!
ثالثا : استخرج من القاموس الذي قلته هذا " وهذا ما تتميز به شبه جزيرة العرب بكاملها من اولها لاخرها  ، وهذه هي طبيعتها الجغرافية " بل واكثر من هذا ، إستخرج أصلا من الأساس أن ما قلته هذا " من اولها لاخرها  " إن كنت تقصد به " العربية " الحالية يدخل ضمن " العربية " من 3000 عاماً  ، فلو كنت تقول هذا فعلاً فأنت أضفت على القاموس امران ، أولهما " من  اولها لاخرها " فهذا لم يقله القاموس ، وثانيهما أنك ادخلت مكانا لم يتكلم  فيه القاموس اصلا وهو ( شبة الجزيرة الحالية ) في الكلام رغم أن نفس  القاموس بعد ذلك نفى نفياً صريحا كلامك بشكل حرفي ! و إن لم تكن تقصدها  فلماذا تكبت هذا السطر أصلاً ، فهو يؤيدنا !!*
 *
ثالثا : انظر التناقض الصريح بين كلامك وكلام القاموس ، انت تقول "** بكاملها من اولها لاخرها** " والقاموس يقول " **Arabia  is not used to designate that large peninsula which   geographers call  by this name, but a tract of country of no very large   extent** " ، فمن نصدق ؟! القاموس أم أنت ؟!

وبالطبع ، عجبي !


*


> *  وكذلك بإرتباط هذا الاسم مع القبائل البدوية always used of Nomadic  tribes  وهذه هي سمة شبه جزيرة العرب كاملة ، وهذا هو ما عرفت ، وتعرف به  بكاملها  ومن أولها لآخرها ايضاً .*



* 

اما عن " **وتعرف به بكاملها  ومن أولها لآخرها ايضاً ** " فإقرأ أعلاه ..

و اما عن الجزء الأول ، فأقول لك ، أي قبائل عربية كانت في هذا الزمن  ويتكلم عنها النص ؟!! لن اجب على السؤال وسأتركك تجب فربما تقول لنا أن  قريش هى المذكورة والمقصودة مثلاً ! ( تسهيل الإجابة ، إقرأ الأصحاحات اللي  قبلها ) ....

*


> *  هذا من حيث اللغة ، وتعريف معجم جيسينوس له لا مشكلة فيه ، اما من جهة   الإصطلاح فقد ذهب الي ما ذهب اليه يوسابيوس في تعريفه للعربية كإصطلاحاً   فقط وليس لغوياً*


*
أولا : وهذا شيء طبيعي جداً لان القاموس بعد يوسابيوس بكثير جدا وبالتالي عاد بالكلمة الى الجذر ، واما هو فلماذا يعود ؟!
ثانيا : وكلهما يعارضك حرفياً ! فماذا تفعل ؟!*
* 
وقبل أن ننهي هذا الجزء نعيد ما فعلناه سابقا بتكبير الكلام وتميزه بعض  الشيء ليرى الجميع التناقض الصريح بين كلام الصديق وبين كلام القاموس الذي  ظن الصديق انه بمجرد ان يقتبسه ويكتب اي كلاماً خلفه سيكون هذا يُعد " ردا "  ! وحقيقة لا اعرف يرد على ماذا فهو لا يقتبس كلامي اصلا بل يقتبس كلام  القاموس فهل صديقنا يرد على القاموس !!؟ ، فلنقرأ :

**עֲרָב f., 2 Chron. 9:14; and עֲרַכ Isa. 21:13;  Jer. 25:24; Eze. 27:21; pr. name Arabia (عَرَبُ); so called from its  aridity and sterility (see the root No. III). Gent. noun is עֲרָבִי an  Arabian, Isa. 13:20; Jer. 3:2; also **עַרְבִי**Neh. 2:19;  plur. עַרְבִּים Arabians, 2 Chron. 21:16; 22:1; and עַרְבִיאִים 2 Chron.  17:11; always used of Nomadic tribes, Isa., Jer. loc. cit. Also     the name Arabia is not used to designate that large peninsula which     geographers call by this name, but a tract of country of no very  large    extent, to the east and south of Palestine, as far as the Red Sea.**Of **no** wider   extent is Arabia in the New. Test**. (Gal. 1:17; 4:25). See my remarks on Isa. 21:13.*


*
**ولن اُعلق بحرف فالكلام لا يحتاج إلى أي تعليق !  ، فتخيلوا أن القاموس يقول أنها ليست المقصودة في العهد الجديد أي في زمنه  ويأتي صديقنا ويضيف عليه حوالى 550 عاما ويقول أنها المقصوة في عصر الرسول  ! فبالله عليكم ماذا افعل وماذا اقول له !!*




*ثم  أنظروا الى اقتباسه التالي وانا لن اعلق عليه كله إلا في جزء بسيط الآن  لاني لاد أن انتظره الى ان يجب على سؤالي الذي سأوجهه له بعد كلامي هذا ،  لكي لا أظلمه ،،

يقول مقتبساً :
*



> * فيوساب حينما تحدث في الاقتباس الذي وضعه الزميل والذي تجده في كثير من مواقع النصارى :*
> 
> 
> > *                               beyond Arabia": Eusebius also says that Midian, Horeb,  Wilderness of  Paran were all "beyond Arabia". What he means by "beyond  Arabia" is  actually "beyond Petra". Since Eusebius believed Petra is  where both  Kadesh Barnea and Mt. Hor were located, "beyond Arabia" also  means  "beyond Kadesh barnea and Mt. Hor". Since we know that the Saracens  were Arabs who lived in Saudi Arabia and not in the modern Sinai  Peninsula, "beyond Arabia/Petra/Kadesh" is modern Saudi Arabia                       *
> ...


*س  : سؤال ، أين بدأ كلام يوسابيوس و أين إنتهى ؟!! لن اعلق على هذا الجزء  بأكثر من هذا السؤال وعند إجابتك سأكمل الإجابة في هذا الجزء تحديداً

* 



> * استعمل اليونان  كلمة  saraceni و saracenes ، واستعملها اللاتين على هذه  الصورة saracenus  وذلك في معنى العرب واطلقوها على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم  في بادية الشام  وطور سيناء ، وفي الصحراء المتصلة بأدوم ، وقد توسع مدلولها*


*اولاً : هذا الكلام أنا مقتبسه بالفعل ! فياليتك قد لاحظت اني مقتبسه واستشهد به أيضاً عليك !!
ثانياً : انا اشكرك جزيل الشكر واقدم لك خالص تقديري وشكري :16_14_21:لمساعدتك في إثبات كلامي من كلامي أيضاً ، فأنظر ألى ماذا قال مع التكبير :
*
*استعمل  اليونان كلمة  saraceni و saracenes ، واستعملها اللاتين على هذه  الصورة  saracenus وذلك في معنى العرب واطلقوها على قبائل عربية كانت تقيم  في بادية الشام وطور سيناء ، وفي الصحراء المتصلة بأدوم ، وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها

**وقد توسع مدلولها*


*فشكراً لك جزيل الشكر ...*


*بعد الميلاد ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس ، فاطلقت على العرب عامة  ، حتى ان كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر قلما استعملوا كلمة عرب في كتبهم  مستعيضين عنها بكلمة saraceni 


فشكرا لك مرة أخرى ...



ولكنك قلت : 

*


> *بعد الميلاد ولا سيما في القرن الرابع والخامس والسادس ، فاطلقت على العرب عامة  ، حتى ان كتبة الكنيسة ومؤرخي هذا العصر قلما استعملوا كلمة عرب في كتبهم  مستعيضين عنها بكلمة saraceni الذي عاش في القرن الأول للميلاد، *


*


فمن هو المقصود بـ " الذي عاش في القرن الأول للميلاد " ؟؟؟!!*


*فعندما نعود للكتاب نجد : *






*
**فهل أقول لك ، اذهب واقرأ في " بطون " الكتب !؟ ، عموماً لست انا الذي يقف على امور مثل هذه ..*



> *
> 
> وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى   على جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في   الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.
> *


*
سيبك انت من كل الكلام ده انا لازم اتأكد من حاجة ، انت متأكد إنك بتقرأ  الكلام ده ؟ متأكد انك بتقرأه بجد ؟! طيب على العموم هاعيد لك كلامك تاني  واميّز لك بعض الكلمات علك تراها مرة أخرى :*



> *وشاع استعمالها في القرون الوسطى حيث أطلقها النصارى  على جميع العرب، وأحيانًا على جميع المسلمين. ونجد الناس يستعملونها في  الإنكليزية في موضع "عرب" ومسلمين حتى اليوم.*


*

بجد ، انا عايز اعرف ، اية علاقة فترة زمن اشعياء النبي بالفترة بين "  القرون الوسطى " و " حتى اليوم " ؟! بجد انا مش فاهم انت بترد علىّ انا ولا  على حد تاني ، انت عارف الكلام اللي احنا بنتكلم فيه ده حصل قبل الميلاد  بكام سنة !؟؟ حقيقي أصبحت لا اعرف على من ترد بهذا الكلام !!!*






> *وقد أطلق بعض  المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius"   و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون   في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب". وقد عرفت  أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـsaracenes . *


*طيب بص للجملة بعد التوضيح :*

*وقد أطلق بعض المؤرخين من أمثال "يوسبيوس" "أويسبيوس" "eusebius"  و"هيرونيموس""Hieronymus هذه اللفظة على "الإشماعيليين" الذين كانوا يعيشون  في البراري في "قادش" في برية "فاران"، أو مدين حيث جيل "حوريب". وقد عرفت  أيضًا ب"الهاجريين" "hagerene ثم دعيت بـsaracenes . *




*فنعود لنشكر صديقنا الحبيب ..:16_14_21:*






> *فاللفظة كما مر بنا مرت بتطور حتى عممت على العرب ككل من بداية القرن  الرابع الميلادي*


*تسلم  يا غالي ، بداية من القرن الراااااااابع بعد الميلاد وليس تقريباً السابع  قبل الميلاد فهناك حوالي 10 قرون ( 1000 عام ) بين ما تتكلم فيه وما اتكلم  تتكلم فيه القواميس !*




> *ورأي يوساب او حتى هيرونيموس او غيرهم في تلك النقطة غير   ملزم ، ولا يقيد اي احد بأي شيء الا بمن اراد التقيد بيوساب او غيره .*


*وماذا  أنتظر منك غير هذا ؟ فلا قواميس ترضيك ولا مفسرين ولا معاجم ولا مؤرخين  ولا آباء ولا علماء ولا الكتاب المقدس نفسه ، ولا اي شيء يرضيك ، المهم انك  تريد ان تقول ما تريد فقط ! 


هؤلاء من الناحية التاريخيية انت ملزم بهم طالما تتحدث في التاريخ لانهم  يؤرخون ويؤصلون المعني بالكلمة ومكانها ويحددون ماذا يقصد الكتاب المقدس  تماماً كما قال العلماء وغيرهم !!

وإلا فقل أن هذا رأيك ولا تريد مناقشته وأنا اعدك بأني لن اتعرض اليه !* 




> *واسس البحث العلمي والتاريخي في هذا المطلب*


*هو مين اللي بيحدد أسس البحث العلمي التاريخي ؟ العلماء والمؤرخون ولا أنت ؟!! عجبي !!*




> * واسس البحث العلمي  والتاريخي في هذا المطلب لابد وان تتطرق الي معرفة معنى  العرب إصطلاحاً  عند كل من اليهود واليونان اكثر من اي احد غيرهم نظراً لما  لهم من علاقة  بالعهد القديم*


*دا على اساس ان مافيش حد يعرف تاريخ من يوسابيوس والقديس جيروم ؟! ولا على اساس انهم مايعرفوش العهد القديم ؟!!!!!*





> *ولنبدء باليهود ونعود لكتاب المفصل لدكتور جواد العلي*


*نبدأ باليهود ونعود لكتاب المفصل ؟!!! هو مش انت قلت " لابد وان تتطرق الي معرفة معنى  العرب إصطلاحاً عند كل من اليهود واليونان اكثر من اي احد غيرهم  " ؟ تقوم بعدها تروح لكتاب المفصل لدكتور جواد ( العربي ) طيب ما تجيب من  كلام اليهود !! ، يعني ترفض جزء في كلام الدكتور جواد وتقبل جزء في كلام  الدكتور جواد ؟! هى دي الأسس للبحث العلمي والتاريخي !! ؟* *على العموم ، سأرد أيضاً رغم خطأ الطرح من البداية ..


*


> * وقد عرف علماء العربية هذه الصلة بين كلمة "عرب" و"عرابة" **أو** "عربة"؛  فقالوا: "إنهم سمّوا عربًا باسم بلدهم العربات، وقال إسحاق بن الفرج: عربة  باحة العرب، وباحة دار أبي الفصاحة إسماعيل بن إبراهيم عليهما السلام". وقالوا: **
> "وأقامت قريش بعربة فتنخت بها، وانتشر سائر العرب في جزيرتها؛ فنسبوا كلهم  إلى عربة؛  لأن أباهم إسماعيل، صلى الله عليه وسلم، نشأ وربّى أولاده فيها  فكثروا.  فلما لم تحتملهم البلاد، انتشروا، وأقامت قريش بها، وقد هب بعضهم إلى أن عربة
> 
> من تهامة، وهذا لا ينفي على كل حال وجود الصلة بين الكلمتين.
> *


*الكلام ده مش بيفكرك بحاجة أنت نفيتها ؟*

*طيب تعالى نرجع شوية للأول الموضوع ونشوف كلام رائع لصديق حبيب :*




> *من أين لك هذا​
> 
> جاء النص في كتاب الكاثوليك المقدس كالآتي :
> (الكاثوليكة)(اشعياء)(Is-21-13)(قول على العربة : في الغابة في العربة تبيتون يا قوافل الددانيين.)
> ...


*ويقول نفس الصديق أيضاً :*



> *[FONT=&quot]ولم يشير إلى العربة كما يدلس ذلك الشخص على قاموس سترونج ، لأن القاموس يقول **Arab[FONT=&quot] ولا يقول *




> *Arabah[FONT=&quot] والتي تعني عربة كما ترجمتها العديد من الترجمات الانجليزية [/FONT]*[/FONT]


*
فهل الآن بعدما عرضنا كلامك وكلام لاصديق الحبيب هذا ، عرف الصديق الحبيب  ما العلاقة بين " العرب " و " العربة " ؟!! ام ننتظر كلاما آخراً يضاد  كلامه الأول !!


صدقوني لا اعلم ما هذا الذي يحدث !! يقول كلاما ويعود فينفيه بل ويؤكد على  نفيه !! لا اعلم ماذا يحدث في هذا الموضوع !!! كل ما يقال تقريباً يتم الرد  عليه منه هو شخصياً ومني أنا ! فلماذا نتحاور إذن ؟! عجبي !*




> * ورواية هؤلاء العلماء، مأخوذة من التوراة، أخذوها من أهل الكتاب، ولا سيما من اليهود   وذلك باتصال المسلمين بهم، واستفسارهم منهم عن أمور عديدة وردت في   التوراة، ولا سيما في الأمور التي وردت مجملًا في القرآن الكريم والأمور   التي تخص تأريخ العرب وصلاتهم بأهل الكتاب.*


*
صراحة لا اعلم هل تظلل على هذه الكلمات للإستنكار بالمصدر " اليهود " ام  لالإستدلال ! ولكن على العموم فكلاهما خطأ ! نعم كلهما خطأ والأسباب :

في حالة أنك تستنكر من هذه المصادر ، فمن الذي ستستشهد به إذن !!؟ هل عربي !  فيجب أن تعود لليهود انفسهم ( اليهود في ذلك العصر وليس ما يقال عنهم ) ..


في حالة إستدلالك ، فلا يجوز هنا الإستشهاد ( بغض النظر عن أن الكلام  صحيحاً ام لا ) والسبب أن الدكتور جواد لم يشر للمصدر الذي نقل منه هذه  الفقرة ! ، هذا إن كان نقلها من الأساس ، فهل تنقل كلام الدكتور جواد عن  اليهود ام تنقل كلام اليهود عن هذه الأماكن القديمة ؟! طالما لا يوجد  إستشهاد !

وعموما هذا الكلام تحديداً مرفوض ، بغض النظر عن أنه صحيح او خطأ ، والسبب في ذلك أنه يقول " **أخذوها من أهل الكتاب، ولا سيما من اليهود**  " أي أنه يتكلم عن المعنى للكلمة في فترة ما في وجود أهل الكتاب ( نحن  واليهود ) وهذا كله بالطبع بعد الميلاد ، والحدث محل البحث قبل الميلاد  وكما أكدنا سابقاً واكدت انت ايضاً أن المعنى تم تعميمه بعد الميلاد من  القرن الرابع ومن هنا لا يصلح الإستشهاد بهذا الجزء من الكلام ، لانك يجب  ان تحقق :

1. تاريخيّة الكلمة بأن تثبت أن هذا الكلام كان في زمن اشعياء النبي.

2. أن تستشهد اصلاً بمصدر يهودي أو على الأقل بمرجع ينسب الكلام لمصدر يهودي يتكلم عن نفس الزمن السابق ( زمن اشعياء ).

عموما أنا أوافق على هذا الكلام في الزمن المذكور ... رغم أنه حتى لا يخص  الموضوع لا من قريب ولا من بعيد حتى لو إعتبرته قبل الميلاد ..

عموماً فلنكمل ...*



> *ويرى  بعض علماء التوراة أن كلمة "عرب" إنما شاعت وانتشرت عند العبرانيين بعد  ضعف "الإشماعيليين" "الإسماعيليين" وتدهورهم وتغلب الأعراب عليهم حتى صارت  اللفظة مرادفة عندهم لكلمة "إشماعيليين". ثم تغلبت عليهم؛ فصارت تشملهم، مع  أن "الإشماعيليين" كانوا أعرابًا كذلك، أي قبائل بدوية تتنقل من مكان إلى  مكان، طلبًا للمرعى وللماء. وكانت تسكن أيضًا في المناطق التي سكنها  الأعراب، أي أهل البادية. ويرى أولئك العلماء أن كلمة "عرب" لفظة متأخرة،  اقتبسها العبرانيون من الآشوريين والبابليين، بدليل ورودها في النصوص  الآشورية والبابلية، وهي نصوص يعود عهدها إلى ما قبل التوراة. ولشيوعها بعد  لفظة "إشماعيليين"، ولأدائها المعنى ذاته المراد من اللفظة، ربط بينهما  وبين لفظة "إشماعيليين"، ولأدائها المعنى ذاته المراد من اللفظة، ربط بينها  وبين لفظة "إشماعيليين"، وصارت نسبًا، فصُير جد هؤلاء العرب "إشماعيل"،  وعدوًّا من أبناء إسماعيل4.*


*
وتعليقي :

أولاً : مازال لم يعطينا الدكتور المصدر اليهودي الذي نقل منه هذا الكلام والذي اشار إليه بقوله " بعض علماء التوراة " .

ثانياً : الدكتور لم يقل أيضاً هنا بأن العرب ( في زمن أشعياء ) هى العرب  الحالية سواء أكان جغرافياً أو لفظياً ! فبماذا تستشهد بهذه الكلمات ؟**

ثالثا : الدكتور يقول أن هذا رأي البعض من هؤلاء العلماء فقط ( الذين لم نعرف من هم في الأساس ) .*
*
رابعاً : سأوافق على كل الإقتباس هذا برغم ما تم ذكره ، فما الفائدة منه لك ؟ لا اعرف فياريت التوضيح ....*





> *
> هذا ما يخص التوراة، أما "التمود"؛  فقد قصدت بلفظة  "عرب" و "عريم" "arbim" "عربئيم" "arbi'im" الأعراب كذلك،  أي المعنى نفسه  الذي ورد في الأسفار القديمة، وجعلت لفظة "عربي" مرادفة  لكلمة "إسماعيل" في  بعض المواضع.*


*
أولاً : عن اي تلمود يتحدث الدكتور ؟ و أين المصدر من الأساس ؟!
ثانياً : أين أيضا تغير المكان أو المقصود في زمن أشعياء ؟!*
*ثالثا : ما علاقة " عربيم " و " عربئيم " بالموضوع ؟!!
رابعا : ما علاقة إسماعيل بنبي الإسلام تارخياً ؟* *فقد  أثبتنا ان النسب مقطوع وان الموجود فقط هو إدعاء بأنه من إسماعيل ! وحين  التقدم لإثبات النسب لا نعرف فكيف أثبتوا أنه من أبناء اسماعيل وهم لا  يعرفون كيف ينسبوه إليه !!؟*
*خامساً : جدلا ، سنعتبر أنه من أولاد إسماعيل ، ما علاقة هذا بالعرب المذكورة في أشعياء ؟! بل جغرافياً ولغوياً ..*




> *
> والاسماعيليين عند اليهود معروف انهم انهم ابناء سيدنا اسماعيل صلى الله  عليه وسلم*


*أولا : ياريت ترشدنا إلى هذا الكلام مع انه لا علاقة له بالموضوع كما سأبين في وقته ..
ثانيا : ليس المهم أصلا أن تثبت أن العرب من نسل إسماعيل بل أن تثبت ان نبي  الإسلام من نسب إسماعيل ، بإتصال النسب بلا خلاف وليس بإدعاء ، فالعرب (  على حد قولك ) من نسل إسماعيل ولكن هذا لا يثبت أن نبي الإسلام من نسل  إسماعيل ، فقد يكون بنت من بنات اسماعيل تزوجت برجل ليس بعربي وبعدها بجيل  أو اكثر تزوج نسلهما بآخر من بلد آخر غير عربية وهكذا وهكذا ، فكيف يكون  بعد كل هذه الإختلاطات عربي !! *




> *ويقول في هذا الحبر اليهودي فيليو ان اسماعيل - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هو والد الامة العربية
> 
> Ishmael is the father of the "Arab nation​*


*
طيب بدل الكلمات الصغيرة دي تعالى نضع المقالة كلها ونشوف قالت اية :
* 
*
*​*Are the biblical Ishmaelitesthe Arabs of today?



 Many Christian writers have assumed that there are no Ishmaelites left   today. They claim that the Arabs are from other stock in the past.  Jewish historians  do not agree, and the Bible does not agree. Robert Morey, and other alleged scholars,  attack the plan of God  by claiming that the descendants of Ishmael are gone. It  is a popular  line with those who hate Arabs and read the "scholarly" Arab-bashing   literature.  Click here for more  on Robert Morey's Reformed Reconstructionist heresy.  

 I seriously doubt  if Messiah Christ will bother to consult with these  modern scholars before He  welcomes the descendants of Ishmael to His  kingdom throne, as promised in Isaiah  60. I am sick of this  sanctimonious Arab-bashing that rests upon hatred, rather  than historic  evidence. It appears that pro-Zionists cannot stand the possibility   that God still plans to keep his promises that he made to Abraham, to  bless the  sons of Ishmael.  

 In The Works of Josephus, the Jewish historian  boldly states that Ishmael is the father of the "Arab nation." *
*It is      blasphemy  enough to discard Isaiah's prophecy that Ishmaelites will  worship Messiah in the  Kingdom, but Josephus predates all of Morey's  references, and Josephus was a Jew! *​ *  Raphael Patai, a Jew, tells us in his book, Seed of Abraham, p.  23, that the name "Arab" is in the same **i n s c r i p t i o n s**  with that of Kedar, a son  of Ishmael, in the ninth century BC Assyrian  epigraphs. Patai also quotes Josephus  to show that the Arabs were  synonymous with "Nabatenes," descendants of Nebaioth,  a son of Ishmael. He also refers to the first through fifth century AD Jewish  scholars who assumed that  

 Page 340  
 Arabs  were Ishmaelites, or Joctanites, depending on whether they came from northern  or southern Arabia.  
 Patai wrote 600 articles, and twenty books, on  the Middle East and he  taught at Princeton, Columbia, and the University of Pennsylvania.  He  was director of Syria-Lebanon-Jordan-Research Project of the Human  Relations  Area Files of New Haven, Conn. He is highly praised by both  Arab and Jewish scholars.  He is an equal match any day to any ten of  Morey's sources.  
 But, I  rest my case primarily upon The Bible, Isaiah 60:6-7, and  confirm the Arab heritage  in Ishmael with this reference telling of  those who will "flow" into Israel in  Messiah's future Kingdom: Isaiah  60:6, The multitude of camels  shall cover thee, the dromedaries of  Midian and Ephah (son  and grandson of Abraham by his second wife,  Keturah); all  they from Sheba (grandson of Abraham and Keturah--  probably  Ethiopians and Yemenites) shall  come: they shall bring gold  (for which Ethiopia is  well known) and incense (for which the Yemenites  are famous);  and they shall shew forth the praises of the LORD.  (The  Bible, Psalm 68:31)  7 All the flocks of Kedar  (a son of Ishmael) shall  be gathered together unto thee,  the rams of Nebaioth (another son of  Ishmael) shall  minister unto thee: they shall come up with acceptance  on mine altar  (which has never happened in all of history since  Abraham), and  I will glorify the house of my glory (by their worship).   
 Romans  3:4, God forbid: yea, let God be true, but every man a liar; as  it is written,  That thou mightest be justified in thy sayings, and  mightest overcome when thou  art judged.   
*​
*وصراحة  كنت اريد عدم التعليق إلا بتظليل الكلمات المهمة كما فعلت ولكن أريد هنا  أن اعلق تعليقات بسيطة لكي لا تضيع روعة هذه الكلمات في خطأ استشهاد صديقنا  الحبيب ..*

*
أولا : المقال يتكلم عن هل ابناء اسماعيل ( نسله ) هم العرب الآن ! ، فما علاقة هذا وذاك بمكان العربية ؟!!!
ثانياً : كيف نقبل كلام من اي شخص يقال عنه " Robert Morey, and other alleged scholars,  attack the plan of God " !!؟

ثالثاً : **هل يرضى زميلنا بهذا الكلام " Ishmaelites will  worship Messiah  " ؟؟ ولاحظوا ان هذه منسوبة لنبوة في الكتاب ولنفس السفر ( اشعياء ) فهل  سياخذ صديقنا النبوة في الأًصحاح  21 ويترك هذه !! وهل يقبل هذا الكلام ام  سيعود فينكره !!؟ 

رابعا : هل معروف أن نبي الإسلام هو من نبايوت ؟!!

خامساً : ألم يلحظ صديقنا العزيز جملة " He also refers to the first through fifth century " **؟*


*سادساً  : لن اعرض لكم من هو روبرت موري ، وارشدكم إلى شيء ، اكتبوا اسمه بالعربي "  روبرت مولي " أو بالإنجليزي " Robert Morey " في محرك بحث جوجل واقرأوا  عنه واخبروني هل تقبلون كلامه ؟!*

*وقبل أن تجيبوني إقرأوا في كتابه هذا قليلاً :*

*http://blessedquietness.com/alhaj/yitha.htm


**ما  ادخرته للنهاية هو الهوامش التي وضعها دكتور جواد العلي في هذه الصفحة من  الكتاب ، فنظرة واحدة لها تكفي لحل أي إشكالية ولتنظروا وتتذكروا انه كان  يتكلم عن اليهود في هذه الصفحة :

1 "اللسان "2/ 72"، القاموس المحيط "1/ 102".
2 اللسان "2/ 72"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "طبعة الكويت".
3 اللسان "2/ 76"، تاج العروس "3/ 344"، "الكويت".
4 راجع الألفاظ: "عرب" "ويشماعيل" في معجمات التوراة.
1 موعيد قطان 124*

*أرأيتم السبب الواضح ؟!! أرأيتم التدليل اليهودي ؟*


* وأريدكم ان تركزوا جداً في الفقرة القادمة فسوف نرد على إستشهاده بها بأقل الكلمات وابسطها ..*




> *اما عن اليونانيين فيكمل دكتور جواد قائلاً :
> 
> وأول من ذكر العرب من اليونان هو "أسكيلوس، أسخيلوس" "أشيلس" "أخيلوس"  "Aeschylus"، "525- 456 قبل الميلاد" من أهل الأخبار منهم، ذكرهم في كلامه  على جيش "أحشويرش" "xerxes"، وقال: إنه كان في جيشه ضابط عربي من الرؤساء  مشهور. ثم
> 
> ...


*
أولاً : نجد أن أول من ذكر كلمة " عرب " من اليونانيين - بحسب الإستشهاد -  كان في بين عامي 525- 456 وبعد هذا بين عامي 484 - 425 ، ونحن نتكلم عن زمن  أبعد من هذا بكثير.

ثانياً : الإستشهاد لم يقل بعكس ما قلناه مطلقاً بل يقول بكل صراحة " البادية وجزيرة العرب والأرضين الواقعة إلى الشرق من نهر النيل؛ فأدخل "طور سيناء" وما بعدها إلى ضفاف النيل في بلاد العرب " **بالإضافة إلى ان هذه الجملة من الدكتور نفسه وليست منسوبة لهذا الزمن فكلامه هن هيرودوتس انتهى عند " أنه كان على شيء من العلم بهم. ".*

*ثالثا : النص يقول " فلفظة "العربية" "arabae"  " فهل هذه اللفظة التي نتحدث عنها من الأساس ؟!!

رابعاً : لم نختلف أصلاً في أن الكلمة توسع إستخدامها فيما بعد كما ذكرنا  وذكرت انت بنفسك بهذا من القرن الرابع وهذا خارج عن الموضوع لاننا لا نتحدث  في زمن بعد الميلاد بل قبله بكثير جداً جداً 



*

*وبعد كل هذا لا ننسى أن الدكتور جواد العلي بنفسه أجاب على النبوة ومن المقصود بها بنفسه اي نبوة أشعياء 21 : 13-16 ، حيث قال :*

*جاء في كتاب المفصل فى تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام والجزء الأول والصفحة الثامنة عشر ما نصه :*

* ومراد البابليين أو الآشوريين أو الفرس من "العربية" أو "بلاد العرب". البادية التي في غرب نهر الفرات الممتدة إلى تخوم بلاد الشام.*
* وقد ذكرت "العربية" بعد آشور وبابل وقبل مصر في نصّ "دارا" المذكور2. فحمل ذلك بعض العلماء على إدخال طور سيناء في جملة هذه الأرضين3. وقد عاشت قبائل عربية عديدة في منطقة سيناء قبل الميلاد.*
* وبهذا    المعنى أي معنى البداوة والأعرابية والجفاف والقفر، وردت اللفظة في     العبرانية وفي لغات سامية أخرى، ويدل ذلك على أن لفظة "عرب" في تلك اللغات     المتقاربة هو البداوة وحياة البادية، أي بمعنى "أعراب". وإذا راجعنا المواضع التي وردت فيها كلمة "عربي" و "عرب" في التوراة، تجدها بهذا المعنى تمامًا؛     ففي كل المواضع التي وردت فيها في سفر "أشعياء" "Isaiah" مثلًا نرى  أنها    استعملت بمعنى بداوة وأعرابية، كالذي جاء فيه: "ولا يخيم هناك  أعرابي4".    فقصد بلفظة "عرب" في هذه الآية الأخيرة البادية موطن العزلة  والوحشة    والخطر، ولم يقصد بها قومية وعلمية لمجلس معين بالمعنى المعروف المفهوم.*
* ولم    يقصد بجملة "بلاد العرب" في الآية المذكورة والتي هي  ترجمة "مسا هـ-    عراب" "MASSA HA-arab، المعنى المفهوم من "بلاد العرب" في  الزمن الحاضر أو    في صدر الإسلام؛ وإنما المراد بها البادية، التي بين بلاد  الشام  والعراق   وهي موطن الأعراب1.*
* وبهذا المعنى أيضًا وردت    في "أرميا"، ففي الآية  "وكل ملوك العرب" الواردة في الإصحاح الخامس    والعشرين2، تعني لفظة "العرب"  الأعرابي"، أي "عرب البادية" والمراد من    "وكل ملوك العرب" و "كل رؤساء  العرب" و" مشايخهم"، رؤساء قبائل ومشايخ. لا    ملوك مدن وحكومات. وأما الآية:  "في الطرقات جلست لهم كأعرابي في    البرية"3، فإنها واضحة، وهي من الآيات  الواردة في "أرميا". والمراد بها أعرابي من البادية، لا حضري من أهل الحاضرة. فالمفهوم إذن من لفظة "عرب" في إصحاحات "أرميا" إنما هو البداوة والبادية والأعرابية ليس غير.*
* ومما    يؤيد هذا الرأي ورود "ها عرابة ha 'arabah" في العبرانية، ويراد بها  ما    يقال له: "وادي العربة"، أي الوادي الممتد من البحر الميت أو من بحر     الجليل إلى خليج العقبة4. وتعني لفظة "عرابة" في العبرانية الجفاف وحافة     الصحراء وأرض محروفة، أي معاني ذات صلة بالبداوة والبادية، وقد أقامت في     هذا الوادي قبائل بدوية شملتها لفظة "عرب". وفي تقارب لفظة "عرب" و     "عرابة"، وتقارب معناها، دلالة على الأصل المشترك للفظتين. ويعدّ وادي     "العربة" وكذلك "طور سيناء" في بلاد العرب. وقصد بـ "العربية" برية سورية في "رسالة القديس بوليس إلى أهل غلاطية"5.*

*ولا أعلم كيف يستشهد صديقنا بالدكتور جواد العلي وهو الذي أثبت النبوة نفسها بنفسه !!*



> * رائع جداً ، وشكراً لدكتور جواد رحمه الله*


*فلنشكره سويّاً ..*



*ثم بعد ذلك يعود فيشتمني فيقول :*



> *ثم ذكر بعد ذلك خريطتين قال انهما للعربية في العهد القديم ، ها عينة
> **
> 
> 
> ...


*
صدقني أعرف انها للخروج !! و ترددتُ كثيراً عندما فكرت أن أضعها والسبب في  ذلك هى جملتك هذه ! فكنت على يقين أنك ستقول لي انها للخروج !! ولن تعلم  السبب من وضعها ولكني في النهاية قلت أنه بعد الإستشهادات هذه سيلاحظ السبب  ! وهو الذي لم يحدث ! وها انا اعيد عليك استشهاد واحد لسبب وضع الصورة ،  ولكن قبلاً ، اريد أن اخبر بأن الصورة وضعتها فقط لتسهيل رؤية المنطقة  عملياً بدلاً من القراءة لمن لا يحبونها ، وأنا لم اقل عنها العربية بل  المراجع التي قدمتها ويوجد غيرها الكثير ولكن لانه امر محسوم ولم اتوقع ان  نختلف فيه فلم أكثر من الإستشهادات الموضوعة بالموضوع  ، لنبدأ** :*


*يقول ألبرت بانرز :*

*     Arabia  is a well-known country of western Asia, lying south and     southeast of  Judea. It was divided into three parts, Arabia Deserta, on     the east;  Arabia Petrea, lying south of Judea; and Arabia Felix,    lying  still  further south. What part of Arabia is here denoted it may    not be  easy to determine. It is probable that it  was  Arabia  Petrea, because this lay 
**between Judea and Egypt**, and would  be  exposed  to invasion by the Assyrians should they invade Egypt; and   because this  part of Arabia furnished*​

*ويمكنك مراجعة ما قالته كل  الإستشهادات ، فكل الموضوع في الشمال فلا علاقة للعرب الحالية بالموضوع  كله إلا إختلاط المعلومات عند البعض غير العالم بكل هذا، وبالإضافة إلى ان  القبائل المذكورة أيضاً في الشمال لان الهجوم كان عليهم جميعاً.
*



*ويضع صديقنا ويقول لنا أنه تؤيده :*

http://www.lib.utexas.edu/maps/historical/shepherd/assyrian_empire_750_625.jpg

 
*وانا اسألكم ، افتحوا الخريطة واخبروني هل تجدون فيها كلمة " Arabia " ?*




> * فاين تجدوا العربية في تلك الصور هنا ؟*


*لم نجدها أصلاً صديقي العزيز ، فهلا أخبرتنا أين هى في هذه الخريطة ؟!*

​

*والحقيقة  اني لا احب الإكثار من الخرائط لأنها يمكن أن لا توضح الأمر بدقة مطلوبة  عكس المعاجم التي تحدد البداية والنهاية والتأريخ الصحيح للأماكن وخلافه  ولكن لو سيكون الحوار بالصور فنحن في الخدمة دائماً :*




*Standard Bible Atlas. 2006. Cincinnati: Standard Publishing.

*






















​




*The Seventh-day Adventist Bible Atlas. 2002. Review and Herald Publishing  Association.

*





















​



*(  ملحوظة ، اعلم ان هناك خرائط وضعتها في زمن العهد الجديد تمام العلم وفعلت  هذا لكي اشرح بالصور البسيطة ما تقوله الموسوعات عن الأماكن ، اين شرقا  واين غرباً واين شمالاً واين جنوباً ، واقول هذا لكي لا يأتي صديقنا كما  يفعل دوما ويقول أني ادلس على القاريء ! فيبدو اني لابد أن اشرح كل حرف  اكتبه ، أكتبه لماذا وما خلفه )*



*وبالطبع  يزجد اكثر من هذا بكثير جدا فالمراجع موجود والحمد لللمسيح ولكني لا أحب  الإستشهاد بالصور كثيراً إن كان الموضوع واضح وصريح كهذا ، ولو اراد صديقنا  الزيادة فنحن عند طلبه متى طلب ...*


​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (14 مارس 2011)

*رد: وحي من جهة بلاد العرب ، سرجون ، في مدة سنة كسنة الاجير يفنى كل مجد قيدار ، هل هى نبوة عن نبي المسلمين ؟*




> *  فلا اعرف ما هي فائدة تكرير كلام تم ذكره من قبل على يد استاذهم هولي  بايبل  وتم دحره في ردي الاول عليه ، ومع ذلك يتم ترديده هو هو بنفس  حذافيره ،  وتجاهل ردي عليه وجعله نسياً منسيا*


*يا عزيزي عن ماذا تتكلم وتقول أنه مكرر هو نفسه بحذافيره ؟!
هذا كان ردي في هذه الجزئبة : http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showpost.php?p=2627283&postcount=4



فما هو المكرر بحذافيه هذا ؟ ، أعتقد أنك تقصد أن نرد على جزئية " نسب  الجزء للكل " ، أليس صحيح ؟! قل لي ما هو و رجاء لا تكرر ردك مرة أخرى.

وأما الرد على كلامك فأنت تقول :

*


> *والحقيقة  هي انني لن اكلف نفسي ووقتي تعب الكتابة لا اكثر في الرد  على هذه الهراء  الذي لا يعني سوى جهل فاضح بأمور التاريخ في تلك المنطقة ،  وجهل افضح  بالمصطلحات والتعبيرات الكتابية ، وهو ما تعودنا عليه منهم*


*
وصراحة هذا الكلام لا علاقة لها بنا ولا بالموضوع من الأساس إلا لو تم تغير  كلمة  "جهل " إلى كلمة " علم " ، فيشهد الموضوع عن من قدم ووثق كل كلمة  قالها بأدلة كثيرة جداً وفي التاريخ كحدث بالتحديد تم ذكر قرابة الـ 30  مرجع على ما اتذكر ولو اردت لأتينا لك بالمزيد وفي تاريخية المنطقة  أثبتناها من كل حدب وصوب أن العربية لا تعني أبداً ما ترمي إليه واما عن  التعبيرات الكتابية فلا أعلم ما هى ! ولكني أعلم ان كل ما يخدمك في الموضوع  لا يوجد من الأساس فلا أجد ولا نقطة واحدة قائمة في الموضوع وحتى بعد  تنازلات عن عدة نقاط لا يوجد معنى في الموضوع للنبوة لنبي في ارض العرب !  فلا اعرف علام نتكلم ونتحاور ! واما عن " وهو ما تعودنا عليه منهم " ، فلا اعرف ماذا اقول سوى " لا تعليق " ، الموضوع موجود ..*


*تقول :*



> *[FONT=&quot]وما  لا يعلمه هذا الشخص أن جميع العرب يسموا بقيدار*


*يا  صديقي يكفي إتهاما فهذا الموضوع أصبح موسوعة في كيل الإتهامات التي تفتقر  لديل فها انت تقول انه لا يعلم ، فمن ادراك انه لا يعلم !؟



بالتأكيد كلامك صحيح ولكن خاطيء في نفس الوقت من جهة أخرى ، صحيح أن قيدار تطلق على العرب عامة ، وخطيأ كما سنبين داخلياً وخارجياً :

داخلياً : 

أولاً : لم تطلعنا عن متى حدث هذا التعميم بقيدار على كل العرب !
ثانياً : ما علاقة اطلاق الإسم في زمن ما على العرب كلهم بمكان قيدار نفسها ؟ أتظن انه بتعميم الإسم إختفت قيدار كمدينة معروف مكانها ؟

ثالثا : قيدار تطلق على العرب ( اي البشر ) فما  علاقة هذا بما مذكور وهو " مكان " !؟ يعني انا مصري وعربي انت مصري وعربي و  غيرنا سوري وعربي وغيرنا كلنا واحد بحريني وعربي وأخر سعودي وعربي وأخر  قطري وعربي ! فكلنا عرب ! فهل معنى هذا ان كلنا نعيش في " Arabia "  المذكورة ؟! ، بكلمات أخرى للتوضيح ، اللفظة " قيدار " تطلق على العرب ،  فهل بهذا لا يعرق من هو من قيدار نفسها ؟ وهل بهذا لا يعرف اين تقع قيدار  ؟!

خارجياً :  كلامك خطأ لأنك كما تقول لو كانت  كلمة " قيدار " مقصود بها العرب كلهم لما كان ظل يتكلم بتفصيل عن اماكن  وقبائل مختلفة للعرب ، فكان سيجمعهم كلهم تحت اسم " العرب " أو " قيدار "  وتنتهي النبوة كلها ولكنه ظل في عدد من الأصحاحات يفصل كل قبيلة وكل مكان  بمعزلٍ عن الآخر وبتفصيل كبير. *




> *[FONT=&quot]فهو  لم يخص خيام قيدار أو فئة معينة من العرب ، بل عمم العرب ككل*


صديقي  ، ارجو أن تقرأ ما تكتبه بنفسك فهو كفيل بالرد عليك بدون ان اتحمل نقل  كلامك إليك مرة أخرى كرداً على كلامك أيضاً ، فأنت تقول :

[/FONT]


> *[FONT=&quot]فهو  لم يخص خيام قيدار أو فئة معينة من العرب ، بل عمم العرب ككل*


[/FONT]

 وهذا عكس ما ترجمته صِرف فانت تقول :



> *
> 
> ושארתקֹוףעבדיקרבגיברי בניערבאייזערוןארי במימראדיויאלהאדישראלגזירכין[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot][2]http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftn2**http://www.********.com/7ewar/#_ftn2*





> *
> 
> [FONT=&quot]الترجمة :[/FONT]
> 
> *[/FONT]


[/FONT]





> *وبقية قوة المحاربين المحاربين الأقوياء أبناء العرب ستقلل، لأن كلمة الرب قالت ذلك ، إله إسرائيل بذلك أمر .*



*
فكيف تترجم إلى " بقية " وفي نفس الوقت تقول " كل " العرب !؟ فإذا كان الـ " بقية " أصبحت " كل " فالـ " كل " ماذا سيكون ؟!

هذا أولاً

ثانياً : لماذا تستشهد أصلا بالترجوم ! فما علاقتي بالترجوم هل انا أؤمن بالترجوم !!

ثالثا : من اين اتيت بكلمة " المحاربين " الثانية ?

رابعاً : ثم من جزم أن كلمة " **ערבאי** " لا تعنيالمساء كما أثبتنا شمول معناها على المساء أيضاً ( بفرض أنها عرب اصلاً ) فيكون المعنى " بني المساء "؟

خامساً : لماذا تأتي بالترجوم وهو ليس ترجمة فقط بل تفسير أيضاً داخلي !!؟

سادساً لماذا لم تطلعنا على الترجمة السبعينية التي هى الأقدم ، لنرى ماذا قالت ؟!

فلنضعها :

**καὶ τὸ κατάλοιπον τω̂ν τοξευμάτων τω̂ν ἰσχυρω̂ν υἱω̂ν Κηδαρ ἔσται ὀλίγον, διότι κύριος ἐλάλησεν ὁ θεὸς Ισραηλ.

**فهى قد قالت حرفياً " أبناء قيدار " فأين العرب ؟*



*سابعاً  :  النص في الفانديك يقول " وَبَقِيَّةُ عَدَدِ قِسِيِّ أَبْطَالِ بَنِي  قِيدَارَ تَقِلُّ، لأَنَّ الرَّبَّ  إِلهَ إِسْرَائِيلَ قَدْ تَكَلَّمَ " ينسب البقية لعدد قسي وقال انها ستقل ! وليس للقوة !*



> *[FONT=&quot] ويؤكد بأن المقصود  من النص هو أن قوة المحاربين من العرب – للرسول*[/FONT]


*وانا بصراحة نفسي أعرف ، اية علاقة الكلام ده بالرسول ؟!
فتاريخيا اللكلام دع على بعد حوالي 13 قرن من الرسول ! والنبوة هى حرب على  العرب وليست حرب على نبي العرب ، وقد تحققت في زمنها وفي زمن " سنة " فهل  اتى الرسول بعد سنة او ثلاثة او 100 حتى من اشعياء !! ، صراحة لا اعرف من  اين اتيت بهذا الكلام ولهذا سأسألك الدليل فأنت تحاول ان تثبت شيء ، ثم  بعده تكتب جمله لا علاقة لها حتى بالإثبات ( سواء كان صحيحا ام خاطئاً )..*​ 
*
**ونضع  ما قلناه مرة أخرى لانك كما فعلت في البقية لم تفعل في هذه ايضا ولم ترد  أصلا منذ الرد الأول لنا على اي شيء وهذا واضح ولا ينخدع فيه احد ، والدليل  ردودك قبل ردودنا وردودك بعد ردودنا فمن اراد التقصي فليقرأ ...
*






*والآن     علينا أن نحدد من هو قيدار و من هىقبائل قيدار المقصودة في النص  الكتابي    لانها هى التي سيفني مجدها فيجب ان نعرف اين تقع هذه القبيلة  التي سيفني    مجدها ...*​
*
**قيدار     هو الإبن الثاني في الترتيب من أبناء اسماعيل ابن ابراهيم ( راجع ،   تكوين   25 : 13 ) ، وبهذا الإسم تسموا كقبيلة من قبائل العرب في ذلك الوقت   ( وقت   اشعياء ) ، اي ابناء قيدار ، تقول عنهم الموسوعات العالمية :

**Kedar —  dark-skinned, the second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13). *​ *   It is the name for the nomadic tribes of Arabs, the Bedouins generally (Isa. 21:16; 42:11; 60:7; Jer. 2:10; Ezek. 27:21), who dwelt in the north-west of Arabia.     They lived in black hair-tents (Cant. 1:5). To “dwell in the tents  of    Kedar” was to be cut off from the worship of the true God (Ps.   120:5).   The Kedarites suffered at the hands of Nebuchadnezzar (Jer.   49:28, 29).  *​ *
Easton, M. (1996, c1897). Easton's Bible dictionary.

**The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13 = 1 Chr. 1:29). Elsewhere in the OT this term refers to his descendants (the Kedarites), either specifically to the most prominent of the north Arabian “sons of Ishmael” or generally and collectively to Arabic nomads or Bedouin.     In Ps. 120:5 the “tents of Kedar” are equated with peace-hating     Meshech, which is probably not a region of Asia Minor (as in Gen. 10:2)     but a Kedarite subgroup. Cant. 1:5 pictures them as dark skinned (cf.  qāḏar, “to be black”), and some repoint MT     “Solomon” here to “Shalmah,” a tribe that lived south of the   Nabateans   in the 3rd century b.c. Isaiah describes them as (1)   warriors and   archers whose glory will end (Isa. 21:16–17; some see a   reference to   Nabonidus’ 552 campaign; but not Jer. 49:28–29, concerned   with   Nebuchadnezzar’s attack on Arabs [“Kedar and the kingdoms of   Hazor”] S   of Damascus in 599/98); (2) inhabitants of desert villages   (Isa. 42:11;   probably temporary, fortified enclosures); and (3)   poetically paired   with sheep-breeders of Nebaioth (60:7; perhaps a   reference to the   Nabateans of north Arabia; cf. Gen. 25:13; also Ezek.   27:21, where the   “princes of Kedar” are paired with the Arabians as   sheep/goat-traders   with the Phoenicians). Assyrian in******ions as   well name them along   with the Arabs and Nebaioth. Finally, the poetry   of Jer. 2:10 uses a   merism to antithetically parallel Kedar with the   Kittim   (“Cypriots/Greeks”) as representatives, respectively, of the   East and   West.

* *OT Old Testament*
 *MT Masoretic Text*
 *Freedman, D. N., Myers, A. C., & Beck, A. B. (2000). Eerdmans dictionary of the Bible (761). *



*
**Kedar (keeʹduhr; Heb., ‘dark’), a confederation of Arab tribes based in the north Arabian desert. In     Gen. 25:13 and 1 Chron. 1:29 Kedar is one of the twelve sons of     Ishmael. The Kedarites were a major force from the late eighth century     b.c. until the rise of the Nabateans in the fourth century b.c. and  are    frequently mentioned in Assyrian and Neo-Babylonian sources. They    raided  lands on their eastern and western borders and controlled the    eastern  trade route from Arabia to the Fertile Crescent. The later    extent of  their influence is illustrated by a silver bowl dated to the    fifth  century b.c. from modern Tell el-Maskhuta in the eastern Nile    delta  dedicated to the goddess Han-Ilat by ‘Qaynu the son of Gashmu  the   king  of Kedar’; this Gashmu is the same as ‘Geshem the Arab’ of  Neh.   2:19 and  6:1. *​ *In     the Bible the military might of the Kedarites is indicated by    reference  to their archers and warriors (Isa. 21:16-17). Thus, although    they  dwelt in the eastern desert in dark tents (Isa. 42:11; Jer.   2:10;  49:28;  Ps. 120:5; Song of Sol. 1:5) and were herders (Isa. 60:7;   Jer.  49:29),  their ‘princes’ traded with Tyre, which lay on the  coast  of the   Mediterranean Sea far to the north and east (Ezek.  27:21).  Their being   singled out in Isaiah and Jeremiah as objects of  oracles  shows their   importance and corresponds to what we know of  them from  nonbiblical   sources.

*​ *Heb. Hebrew
Achtemeier, P. J., Harper & Row, P., & Society of Biblical Literature. (1985). Harper's Bible dictionary. Includes index. (1st ed.) (523). San Francisco: Harper & Row.*​ 
​*
*
*
KEDAR (Kēʹ dȧr) Personal name meaning     “mighty” or “swarthy” or “black.” The second son of Ishmael and a     grandson of Abraham (Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29). The name occurs later     in the Bible presumably as a reference to a tribe that took its name     from Kedar. Little concrete information is known about the group,     however. Apparently the descendants of Kedar occupied the area south of Palestine and east of Egypt (Gen. 25:18).     They may best be described as nomadic, living in tents (Ps. 120:5;    Song  1:5) and raising sheep and goats (Isa. 60:7; Jer. 49:28–29, 32),    as  well as camels, which they sold as far away as Tyre (Ezek. 27:21).

Brand, C., Draper, C., England, A., Bond, S., Clendenen,     E. R., Butler, T. C., & Latta, B. (2003). Holman Illustrated  Bible    Dictionary (977). Nashville, TN: Holman Bible Publishers.*​ ​ 
*
* *KEDAR [KEE dur] — the name of a man and a tribe in the Old Testament:*​ *1. The second son of Ishmael (Gen. 25:13).*​ *2. The tribe that sprang from Kedar, as well as the territory inhabited by this tribe in the northern Arabian desert (Is. 21:16–17).


*​ *Youngblood,     R. F., Bruce, F. F., Harrison, R. K., & Thomas Nelson  Publishers.    (1995). Nelson's new illustrated Bible dictionary. Rev.  ed. of:   Nelson's  illustrated Bible dictionary.; Includes index.  Nashville: T.   Nelson.*


*

* *KEDAR (kēʾdêr, Heb. kēdhār,     probably either mighty or dark). 1. One of the twelve sons of   Ishmael,   son of Abraham by Hagar (Gen 25:13). These sons were called   “tribal   rulers.” They helped originate the Arab peoples.*​ *2.     The tribe that descended from Kedar and their territory. They were     nomads for the most part (Ps 120:5; Song of Songs 1:5), raising sheep     (Isa 60:7) but sometimes intruding into villages (42:11). The “doom  of    Kedar,” declared in Jeremiah 49:28–33, tells us something of their     desert civilization and also of their terror when they learned that     Nebuchadnezzar was coming against them. Their territory was in the northern part of the Arabian Desert.


*​ *Douglas,     J., & Tenney, M. C. (1987). New International Bible Dictionary.     Originally published as: The Zondervan pictorial Bible dictionary.   1963.   (562). Grand Rapids, MI: Zondervan.*


*

* *Ke´dar (dark-skinned), the second in order of the sons of Ishmael, Gen. 25:13; 1 Chron. 1:29, and the name of a great tribe of Arabs settled on the northwest of the peninsula and on the confines of Palestine.     The “glory of Kedar” is recorded by the prophet Isaiah, Isa.   21:13-17,   in the burden upon Arabia; and its importance may also be   inferred  from  the “princes of Kedar” mentioned by Ezekiel, Ezek.   27:21, as well  as the  pastoral character of the tribe. They appear   also to have been,  like  the wandering tribes of the present day,   “archers” and “mighty  men.”  Isa. 21:17; comp. Ps. 120:5. That they   also settled in villages  or towns  we find from Isaiah. Isa. 42:11. The   tribe seems to have been  one of  the most conspicuous of all the   Ishmaelite tribes, and hence the  rabbins  call the Arabians universally   by this name.


*​ *Smith, W. (1997). Smith's Bible dictionary. Nashville: Thomas Nelson.*


*
**و إليكم بعض الخرائط للتسهيل :*


*اول خريطة توضح مكانها بالنسبة لتيماء فى شمالها*

​*




**وايضا* :​*






**وايضا خريطة اخرى توضح العلاقة بين تيماء وقيدار فى شمالها*​*



*​ 

*وكما     ترون و أكدنا كثيراً ، النبوة تاريخية بحتة ولا علاقة لها بالجنوب   الحالي   ولا العربية الحالية وانما في الشمال تماماً كما هو موضح.*​​

​[/FONT]


----------



## Molka Molkan (12 أغسطس 2018)

للرفع..


----------

